#ubuntu-kernel 2005-08-08
<lamont-away> jbailey: status?
<jbailey> lamont-away: I plan to run the test build overnight.
<lamont-away> ok
<lamont-away> is the test just -6.6+yourpatch?
<jbailey> The -6.6  from Fabio's directory, yes.
<lamont-away> ok
<jbailey> Is there a more recent checkout that I can use?
* lamont-away points at the topic
<lamont-away> which I still need to merge zuls changes into, and verify that the ABI doesn't bounce anywhere
<jbailey> Can you tell me the best way to get something out of that which I can run 'debuild' against?
<lamont-away> start with a normal dpkg-source -x of -6.6
<lamont-away> mv debian far far away
<lamont-away> baz register-archive  http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005
<lamont-away> (if you haven't already)\
<lamont-away> baz get kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/kernel-debian--preX,7--2.6.12 debian
<lamont-away> debuild -i -S
<lamont-away> and presto\
* lamont-away must go to fire dept meeting... back in ~ 4 hours...
<jbailey> lamont-away: Thanks, I'll give it a shot
<lamont-away> that's pretty much what I do each pass.
<lamont-away> with luck, the meeting will be over in a couple hours, and I'll be back online from the fd for a few minutes, teaching some people how to creat mail accts for FD people.
* fabbione yawns
<lamont-away> fabbione: about to go to sleep -early day tomorrow...  waiting for jbailey to finish his testing (overnight run), then merging in zul's patches and jbailey's patches, test build everywhere, and upload.  happy happy joy joy
<fabbione> jbailey's patches for initramfs?
<fabbione> what is working on zul?
<fabbione> btw i was your commits.. :)
<fabbione> easy fix for hppa
<lamont-away> s/was/saw/?
<lamont-away> and yeah.  No change in build-deps, but I still plan to change kernel-package
<lamont-away> because it's wrong as it sits... :)
<fabbione> ywah saw..
<fabbione> i just woke up :)
<lamont-away> and really ppc64 should be diff than it is, etc, etc.
<fabbione> yeah
<lamont-away> but I'll ponder some more and probably pester jbailey for his gnu-make fu before I upload that
<lamont-away> anyway, gotta go get some sleep.
<fabbione> good night
<fabbione> i need to go and get started
* desrt gives fabbione some tea
<fabbione> hey desrt 
<fabbione> no tea :) only coffee ;)
<desrt> heh.
<desrt> when you say coffee do you mean coffee or espresso?
<fabbione> by now i drink american coffee...
<desrt> i've found that canadians and europeans have a distinctly different idea of what coffee is
<fabbione> i am not used to espresso anymore
<desrt> ah.
<desrt> i can't stand canadian coffee
<fabbione> i drink it only when i go down to italy
<desrt> i really prefer the european stuff :)
<desrt> and i LIKE biscotti
<fabbione> ehehe
<desrt> how cliche am i?
<fabbione> :)
<desrt> i wonder how much a good espresso machine costs
<fabbione> the problem is not the machine
<fabbione> it's the water/coffee brand combinantion
<desrt> oh.  i know where to get beans :)
<fabbione> i have real espresso machines here
<fabbione> but the water sucks
<desrt> hm.
<desrt> if you just drink the water is it .. bad?
<fabbione> it's not bad
<desrt> you'd think taht through the strength of the espresso the water wouldn't make much difference unless it was really awful
<fabbione> but good coffee water needs to be "heavy"
<fabbione> with lots of iron and stuff
<fabbione> this one is too filtered at the source
<desrt> ahh
<desrt> we call that hard water
<desrt> my cottage would be great for that
<desrt> we have a well that pumps out of a cold spring
<desrt> very hard
<fabbione> eheh cool
<fabbione> i am back to work in the house
<fabbione> cya around
<desrt> have fun
<desrt> p34ce
<zul> morning
<chmj> hey zul 
<zul> hey
<zul> bah...cant believe i did that
<jbailey> 'that'?
<zul> download a 64bit application for 32bit machine
<jbailey> =)
<zul> stupid sybase
<zul> twix are for kids
<zul> hehe...from Cisco's web site Cisco has determined that Cisco.com password protection has been compromised.
<zul> hey lamont 
<lamont> morning zul
<lamont> jbailey: you awake?
<jbailey> lamont: Vaguely.
<zul> meh...more drivers
<lamont> jbailey: wondering if you had a patch for me yet...
<zul> lamont: too late to add more drivers for -7?
<lamont> jbailey: any patch-word?
<jbailey> lamont: Sorry, buddy, I'm lagging a bit.
<lamont> np.  I just wanted to merge your's first, you see...
* lamont merges zul's latest
<jbailey> Ah, sorry
<jbailey> lamont: This is really sad.  I've gotten impatient when I don't see buildd logs appear 15 minutes after :03/:33 has passed. =)
<lamont> jbailey: hehe
<lamont> */20 * * * * /srv/buildd.ubuntu.com/bin/mirrorLogs
<lamont> test builds started on 3
<jbailey> Ah. =)
<jbailey> So, erm.  Why can't this just rsync stuff from your hppa box at home? =)
* jbailey hides.
<lamont> EBANDWIDTH
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-08-09
<infinity> lamont : Ignore my ppc64 stuff, BTW.  After some digging, it seems it was fixed in a different way in 2.6.12, but since we don't have a "real" 2.6.12 on any machines (davis is running a pre-release without the fixes), I assumed it was broken.  Yay.
<lamont-away> woot
<lamont-away> reminds me, I need to see how the builds went
<infinity> This also means that, as soon as elmo is awake again, I'm going to push him to get shiny new kernels on davis and at least one buildd, with an eye to having ppc64 kernels on all the buildds within the week.
<infinity> \o/
* lamont-away decides to spend his waiting-for-i386-to-build time watching a movie in the other room.  back in 1.5-2 hours or so.
* lamont glares at zul, drops the ide patches for -6.7
<infinity> lamont : My amd64 machine appears ot love the -6.7 build you had on corcordia.
<infinity> concordia, too.
<lamont> thanks.
<infinity> Likes it better than hoary's kernel, I'd say.
<lamont> ia64 hung after finding the ide drive. no remote reset ability, so I'll have to finish that test up in the morning
<infinity> And powernowd now works, which is nice.
<infinity> If there's any hope of my laptop liking the i386 kernels, I'll be i heaven.
<infinity> in heaven, too.
<infinity> Right now, I can't suspend to ram OR disk.  My laptop's thpethul.
<infinity> Thank god it's really fast, and boots faster than most people can resume.
* lamont tries just commenting out the lba patch
<lamont> infinity: i386 build is now working on the last linux-image deb, so it should be done semi-soon.. same directory on concordia
* infinity waits.
<fabbione> morning guys
<fabbione> what did we break today?
<fabbione> it's a wonderful rainy day in dk to break stuff :)
<infinity> -6.7 seems to like my laptop at least as well as -6.6 did..
<infinity> suspend/resume is still broken, but it was before, so that's not big deal.
<infinity> I'll irritate mjg59 until he fixes it.
<fabbione> did you already upload 6.7?
<lamont> fabbione: no.  and I have one ia64 test to do in the morning that may change what's there 
<desrt> fabbione; http://manic.desrt.ca/cluster/
<lamont> and no, I haven't actually committed what I just built on davis/concordia/halley
<desrt> fabbione; gorecki is 2nd from the right when viewed from the front.  copacetic is far left :)
<lamont> I added zul's stuff, and ia64 doesn't boot for me...  Sadly, no remot console, so I'll finish that up in the morning, and then we're good
<fabbione> lamont: ok :) no rush.. i was just curious
<lamont> good news was no abi change
<fabbione> desrt: eheh looking :)
<fabbione> lamont: what did zul add?
<fabbione> are you sure it didn't pull in again the PRINTK thingy?
<desrt> fabbione; and a question -- do you know of any way to get a per-filesystem dirty buffer count out of the kernel?
<fabbione> desrt: hmm no...
<lamont> fabbione: let me spew change log at you
<fabbione> lamont: sure
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> drivers-ide-disk_fixe_lba_handling.  ide-generica-all drivers-ide-pci-generic_allow_capture_unsuported.dpatch
<fabbione> full of typos...
<fabbione> but these patches look rather intrusive
<lamont> fabbione: if you want to upload what's currently committed to the preX,7 branch, I'm good with that...
<lamont> I'll even do the upload, if you tell me to...
<lamont> fabbione: but I would _dearly_ love it if you could remember how you fixed librsvg2/sparc sometime soon...
* lamont notices .orig files in the patches, too.  sihg
<fabbione> lamont: please upload 6.7 with what is committed now to get ia64 booting again
<lamont> fabbione: roger
<fabbione> i don't like that many patches going in
<fabbione> specially the IDE one from Fedora
<fabbione> because Alan did push it, but i haven't see it mainline yet
<fabbione> desrt: nice toys :)
<fabbione> send me one :P
<desrt> the best i can do is restore your shell account :P
<lamont> fabbione: you want to do the rest of the baz dance, or shall I do it in several hours when I'm awake?
<fabbione> desrt: the one i have access to is faster :P
<desrt> jerk :P
<desrt> how fast?
<fabbione> lamont: i will be probably painting later
<lamont> ok.
<fabbione> lamont: i am only waiting for everybody to wake up before starting the works outside
<fabbione> lamont: baz dance is 3 steps...
<fabbione> merge pre into mainline
<fabbione> branch mainline to tag
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:lamont] :  Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ playground: kernel-debian--preX,8--2.6.12, once it's created - please do not commit to preX,7 kthxbye
<fabbione> branch mainline to new pre
<lamont> ok, ok, ok.  doing it now
<fabbione> after that there is a neat startnewrelease target in debian/rules
<lamont> note that baz hurts my bandwidth
<fabbione> that will do most of the stuff to open 6.8
<fabbione> oh if that's the problem  i can do it
<lamont> if you could, I'd owe you yet another beer
<fabbione> lamont: ok i will do it
* lamont is tired and rushed right now...
<fabbione> lamont: do you also want me to upload?
<lamont> sure
<lamont> hrmpf.  not sure if my commit changing the release to 'breezy' took...
<lamont> of you're not messing with it, I'll clean that up on preX,7
<fabbione> lamont: no problem. i am doing it
<lamont> ok.  /me steps back and lets fabbione drive
* fabbione grrr's at binutils still broken on sparc
<lamont> h
<lamont> g'night then
<fabbione> good night lamont
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:fabbione] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ playground: kernel-debian--preX,8--2.6.12
<fabbione> lamont-away: 6.7 is up
<fabbione> and i am off
* fabbione &
<zul> hey
<zul> hmm...seems to be just me in my group today
<chmj> hey chuck 
<zul> hey chmj 
<lamont> hrm.. is it acpi=no, or 'noacpi'
<zul> just a sec ill check
<zul> pci=noacpi
<zul> doh..
<zul> acpi=off to disable ACPI
* lamont grumbles
<fabbione> hey lamont
<lamont> -6.7 hangs.  feh
* lamont did his testing on -4, so there's something in the 5 or 6 abi change that is bad juju for ia64
<fabbione> you joking right?
<fabbione> did you test on the latest code?
<fabbione> didn't.. even
<lamont> I thought I had
<lamont> that was going to be this morning's test.
* lamont diffs
<lamont> -6.7 identifies the ide devices, and then never prints the disk model name
* lamont hangs his head.
<fabbione> bad initrd?
<lamont> OTOH, PRINTK_TIME is known to be fatal.
<lamont> could be initrd, but I don't think so...
<jbailey> fabbione: Aren't you on holidays?
<lamont> config diff shows ACPI_HOTKEY being new, and some USB/SQUASHFS changes
<fabbione> jbailey: yes i am.. waiting for the shower to be free :)
<fabbione> lamont: compare the 2 initrd module list
* fabbione goes and take a shower
<fabbione> later fellas
<zul> toodles
<zul> so it might not be my patch that messed up ia64?
<zul> that would be ironic
<lamont> zul: well, there _were_ other issues, too... :-)
<zul> still :)
<zul> ill fix those tonight then
<lamont> hrm... reading changelog... wonder if I can get away with just dropping external-gloal-acpi_update-fixups
<zul> just for ia64 right?
<lamont> just for testing
<zul> ah..i would think so
<lamont> mjg59: then you have an even newer acpi cluster for me to play with?
<lamont> 11 MB of baz diff... score!
<lamont> and 10MB after stripping the {arch} cruft
* lamont cries
<lamont> zul: lets kick the content of your patches around on the mailing list or something before they go in as well, mk?
<zul> mk
* lamont reverts the acpi patches back to their -4.4 state, for his testing
<zul> mjg59: /proc/acpi/button is back in 2.6.13
<lamont> hrmpf.  acpi is tentatively acquitted
<zul> going home
* lamont pares the diff down to ~3.8MB
<lamont> ipv6: value -6917529019037819368 out of IMM22 range
<lamont> hehehe
<mdz> lamont: l-r-m seems to be unhappy on ia64; is that normal?
<lamont> dunno yet.... still fighting with the kernel on ia64
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-08-10
<mdz> so, I have a unionfs patch that I need to get into breezy ASAP to unbreak LTSP
<mdz> can someone explain the patch system to me?
<lamont> mdz: you drop it into 00list-6.8, and give it the right name
<mdz> lamont: any special procedures for a stolen-from-upstream patch to a third-party driver?
<mdz> so that the patch goes away when the driver is updated?
<lamont> the list there is somewhat ordered, pretty obvious where to add a new patch... the names are pretty straight forward as well
<lamont> sth-* patches are stolen from head, and expect to go away soonish.
<mdz> just tried dpatch-edit-patch and got:
<mdz> Missing /tmp/dpep-ref.AieDu5/linux-source-2.6.12-2.6.12/debian/abi/2.6.12-6.7/abiname file.
<mdz> make: *** [clean]  Error 1
* mdz does it by hand
<zul> morning
<fabbione> mdz: there is already a 6.8 branch in baz
<fabbione> please use that one
<fabbione> is the unionfs patch part of a new upstream? or is it shipped separately?
<fabbione>    * Temporarily disable fcpcmcia_cs; it needs more fiddling to work with
<fabbione>      the new scheme
<fabbione> i guess that's because you used something like find . -name ".o" ?
<mdz> fabbione: there is no new upstream; it is a bugfix from CVS
<mdz> fabbione: the build rules for that module are confusing; I didn't immediately know how to handle it and I had to get the package out because all the other modules were broken
<mdz> why is nvidia.ko so incredibly huge?
<mdz> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 4199482 2005-08-04 20:53 nvidia.ko
<infinity> Because the binary from upstream isn't stripped?
<mjg59> mdz: Because half their 3D stuff is done in kernel space, or something
<fabbione> mdz: for unionfs, please create a patch called external-fs_unionfs-fixups or similar to the others, and commit it to the baz archive. Ensure that the ABI doesn't change.
<fabbione> mdz: if it does, i will help you this afternoon at the meeting time.
<fabbione> mdz: (even if there are a bunch of convinient make targets for that ;))
<fabbione> but please don't upload without updating the repo...
<fabbione> it will be messy to merge the bits later
<fabbione> and i don't mind if you commit directly in the playground (as topic)
<Mithrandir> oh, fun.
<Mithrandir> Solaris/Xen
<zul> hey lamont 
<lamont> morning
<jbailey> lamont:  I have yet anoter build going to test this patch.  *sigh*
<jbailey> With any luck...
<lamont> jbailey: I'm doing a binary search, myself...
<jbailey> lamont: In this case, the patch I have already has what I want working.  It just breaks the old initrd compatability case.  This time I've just torn out all of their "new" version of doing it and put mjg59's old version in for that stuff.
<jbailey> So it really *ought* to just work this time.
<lamont> I see
<zul> anyone got a 3c59x on  a laptop?
<jbailey> Err..  You mean a card supported by it?
<jbailey> I might have one here.
<lamont> 3com serial card in a laptop?  that's kinda scary. :-)
<zul> yeah...i want to test a suspend patch that i found, apparently it breaks with acpi
<zul> lamont: nic :P
<lamont> zul: doh.  I knew that.
<lamont> have several of them, but not in laptops
<zul> crappers..
<jbailey> Anyone here know what Fabio's trick is to redline concordia when building  kernel? =)
<zul> magic?
<jbailey> No, he said there's some env variable
<jbailey> We should standardize on something that means 'make -j 500'...  Like DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="fuckmeharder"
* zul does his best doug henning impression
<lamont> jbailey: ~bin/make ???
<zul> heh doug henning rocks...
<lamont> er, ~/bin/make, that is
* fabbione yawns
<fabbione> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=300
<fabbione> man make-kpkg or read debian/rules
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> zul: 3com cards are known to be broken on suspend/resume
<mdz> where is the baz archive for the kernel?
<fabbione> mdz: hey.. /topic
<fabbione> mdz: i will be around for the time it's needed for the meeting
<fabbione> so i can help you on the fly if you need me to
<lamont> mdz: you'll want the sftp://chinstrap/var/arch/...
<lamont> sftp://people.ubuntu.com/home/lamont/public_html/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005
<lamont> my bad
<mdz> I want sftp://p.eople or sftp://chinstrap?
<fabbione> people
<lamont> "my bad" == people, not chinstrap
<lamont> forget I even said anything about chinstrap this morning
<lamont> the sftp url above is the one you want
<lamont> and please oh please make sure your umask is correct...
<fabbione> yeah 002
* lamont curses abichecks, goes back to his binary searh
<dilinger> you love the abichecks!
<lamont> fabbione: is there a trivial way to unpatch the build tree, short of 'clean'?
<fabbione> dilinger: yes we do
<lamont> dilinger: not when I'm binary-searching and just want a *^(_ kernel/modules to throw against the wall.
<lamont> once I find it, then I love them.
<fabbione> lamont: meh... apply the patches in 00list backwards?
<lamont> hehe
<fabbione> or use dpatch unpatch target?
<lamont> ah, very true
<fabbione> it's lovely how 20 torrents using no more than 50K each way can kill a 6Mb/1Mb adsl line
<fabbione> 50K aggregated
<lamont> ccache is pure love though.
<lamont> although support for java would be nice
* lamont grumbles at the result of his binary search attempt...
<lamont> (failed with only half of the patches, and then failed with the other half.)
* lamont tries reverting -6.7 to remove all of the diffs from -4.4 through -6.6, to see if _that_ boots
<doko> fabbione: the current 2.6.12 kernel for amd64 tells me that frequency scaling is unsupported?
<jbailey> Well, on the upside my new patch DOES seem to notice that the DSDT is there for the initrd case.
<jbailey> It simply OOPSes the kernel now.
* jbailey finds a bigger hammer.
* lamont ships tactical nukes to jbailey, just in case.
<jbailey> DUDE.
<jbailey> I'm a Canadian
<jbailey> They don't let us have those.
<jbailey> Brass knuckles and crossbows, boy.
<jbailey> (Depends if the fight stays in the bar or gets out to the alleyway)
<lamont> jbailey: tell 'em it's just a really F*NG big hammer.
<lamont> the cross bow is in case they try to run away:
<lamont> ?
<lamont> fabbione: before the next abi bump, let me know... we could turn of ISA and EISA for ia64 - no such animals exist...
<zul> jbailey: poutine would be better though then you can suffocate it
<jbailey> lamont: Dude...  Don't leave fingerprints.
<jbailey> It's hard to lift them off of an arrow.
<jbailey> And you want to wear gloves when using a crossbow anyway.
<jbailey> And no balistics to track with.
<fabbione> doko: i am in holidays.. fix your CPU
<zul> funny way of showing it
<mjg59> lamont: ISA isn't ISA slots - it's legacy interrupts
<mjg59> If ACPI is used to set up everything it's probably ok
<mjg59> Oh, and you could have ISA. Someone could add a cardbus bridge to a PCI slot and put a PCMCIA card in it
<fabbione> mjg59: you were just a bit faster than me ;)
<fabbione> lamont: PCMCIA can give you ISA as well as keyboard and other stuff
<fabbione> at least... it might have
<fabbione> so i would rather keep it there
<lamont> ok. sigh
<fabbione> lamont: trust me.. i really understand how you feel about that
<fabbione> i hate distro kernel configs
<mdz> so, I need to get this unionfs patch in
<mdz> it is not at all clear to me how to use the baz archive, there are dozens of branches, and I'm going to just upload a 6.8 unless someone wants to lend a hand with it
<mdz> the unionfs bug is blocking all of my work
<mdz> I already did a full test build of my tree
<mdz> there is no mainline-2,6,12-6,8 branch
<lamont> mdz: all of the 6.8 work is done on preX,8
<lamont> then it gets branched to mainline-2,6,12-6,8, and uploaded from there, and a preX,9 branch created
<lamont> mdz: and the full test build was all 3 architectures, or just one or?
<lamont> I can turn the crank if you want
<mdz> lamont: just one, but the patch is very nearly a one-liner
<lamont> you say "good", iz good for me.
<lamont> your patch is committed to preX,8?
<mdz> lamont: no, it is on its way to you via emil
<mdz> email
<mdz> it is an updated version of external-fs_unionfs-fixups.dpatch
<lamont> ok.  wanna toss a copy at lamont.jones@hp.com as well?
<mdz> or however the _-_ goes
<lamont> right
<mdz> sent, thanks
* lamont screams and pounds his head on the desk.
<lamont> -6.7, with all of the patches between -4.4 and -6.6 removed, still fails to boot.
<lamont> now for a serious diff.
<lamont> mdz: mind if I stall on the upload for 20-40 minutes?  or do you want it _NOW_
<lamont> ?
<mdz> lamont: I would have uploaded it last night except that fabio yelled stop
<mdz> but I can wait 30 minutes if necessary
<lamont> ok.  I'll make at most one more pass at figuring out ia64's issue, and then give up and call it -6.9
<lamont> and yes, I can build an ia64 kernel in about 20 minutes.  not sure why the DC takes 2hrs/kernel
<fabbione> mdz: i am here...
<fabbione> mdz: commit the patch to pre6.8
<fabbione> i have the time to look at it, upload and do all the baz dance
<lamont> fabbione: patch is committed
* lamont wants to commit one more hail mary patch for ia64, then he's ready
<lamont> but first I need to make sure it's not an abi change
<lamont> (and commit the ignore if it is...) :-)
<fabbione> lamont: i am not in a hurry :)
<lamont> expect handoff within 15-20 minutes then - I'd rather have you do the baz dance
<fabbione> mdz: does the patch break the ABI?
<lamont> or I could do it with you watching over my sholuder
<mdz> fabbione: absolutely not
<fabbione> mdz: perfect...
<fabbione> lamont, mdz: we need to give jbailey sometime to integrate initramfs as default
<mdz> it is very small and isolated and I need it ASAP
<fabbione> so i suggest we push these 2 changes now
<mdz> yes
<fabbione> after that we will do a no-op upload (almost) to rebuild the kernel to use initramfs as default
* lamont hurries up
<fabbione> (that requires a change in the B-D and one across the image Depends)
<fabbione> so we will have a very well defined break point
<fabbione> mdz: yes.. that's why i am still around :)
<fabbione> mdz: the patch is simple and looks good :)
<fabbione> lamont: i will wait for you than
<fabbione> mdz: is it ok for you to wait 20 minutes?
<mdz> fabbione: lamont said he could do it
<fabbione> it will still take sometime to be built on the buildd and so on..
<mdz> you don't need to stay around if you have things to do
<fabbione> mdz: nah.. i am waiting dinner to be ready :)
<fabbione> and my mommy and daddy are there looking at it
<lamont> fabbione: I'm down to the only diff between working and not-working being CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y( working) and =n(broke)
<lamont> WTH!!
<fabbione> lamont: EH????
<lamont> yeah - exactly
<fabbione> that's impossible
<lamont> exactly
<lamont> I took -6.7, rolled all of the patches from -4.4 through -6.6 back, and it still doesn't boot.  -4.4 with my -6.7 diff applied boots.
<lamont> and I am very annoyed at it
<lamont> it looks for all the world like device interrupts aren't working in the newer kernel
<lamont> all of which may mean that I'm facing a bug that's present in both, but magically masked for whatever reason in the other
<fabbione> oh great...
<lamont> would turning CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH back on for ia64 break abi"?
<fabbione> hmm it shouldn't
<fabbione> CONFIG_USB_BW is like 2 lines in the usb code
<lamont> ok.  I'll go ahead and commit that little hail mary bit, and then you can dance
<fabbione> just grep for it in drivers/
<lamont> yeah - nothing
<lamont> or nearly nothing
<fabbione> lamont: works for me
<fabbione> but the weird is that USB doesn't do anything at boot....
<fabbione> it must be a gtk bug
<fabbione> now.. how can i disable DPMS???
<fabbione> given that it is blanking my screens every 2 seconds...
<fabbione> lamont: does the kernel work with USB_BW enabled?
<lamont> I'll know that in about 20 minutes
<fabbione> did you check it, or you are assuming due to the diff?
<fabbione> ok
<lamont> well, "hail mary" --> no real reason to expect it to fix things
<lamont> but it's the only diff left.
<lamont> fabbione: kernel build should be done shortly, I htink
<fabbione> lamont: i am going to eat something while you finish your tests. i will be back shortly.
<lamont> ok
* lamont reboots, muttering something about what he may do if it boots, or doesn't boot
<zul> go crazy?
<lamont> fabbione: go with what's committed currently - USB_BW didn't change a thing, just like we expected.
<fabbione> lamont: ok
* lamont baz-undoes
* fabbione starts the baz dance
* lamont claps in time
* fabbione uploads
<fabbione> mdz: enjoy :)
<mdz> fabbione: thanks
<fabbione> mdz: no problem..
<fabbione> we need to get rid of baz.... probably bzr could do...
<fabbione> or we should just move to git ;)
<fabbione> better idea.. let's go BITKEEPER :P
* dilinger gives fabbione a gold star
<fabbione> dilinger: ehhehe
<fabbione> humpf.. damn connection is slow...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:fabbione] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ playground: kernel-debian--preX,9--2.6.12
<fabbione> katie should love me in a minute.. 
<fabbione> and right before the end of the day
<zul> aiee...i just commited something to my preX,8...doh
<fabbione> zul: merge pre9 and branch again ;)
<fabbione> or branch and merge...
<fabbione> time to go offline
<fabbione> cya tomorrow guys
<crimsun> cya fabbione 
<zul> toodles
<mdz> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/l/linux-source-2.6.12/2.6.12-6.8/linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-6.8_20050805-2048-i386-failed.gz
<mdz> GRRR
* lamont kicks vernadsky
<mdz> what a strange error
<mdz> oh, I understand
<mdz> the chroot was broken, I guess
<mdz> a package was half-installed and apt wanted to start over
<mdz> or rather, reinst-required
<lamont> right
<lamont> given back
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-08-11
<lamont> mdz: there exists a slight chance that we'll make :33
<lamont> (i386 kernel that is)
<lamont> yeah, the chroot was unhappy.  removing a few dozen packages made it happy again
<mdz> it's there for :03 at least
<lamont> mjg59: you around?
<lamont> mdz: for everyone but ia64, which is working on #3 of 4. :(
<lamont> but, of course, it doesn't matter, since -6.8 won't boot on ia64 anyway
<mjg59> lamont: Hello?
<lamont> got a more recent acpi patch for me?
<lamont> the one in -6.7 gives me my choice of hanging early or hanging earlier
<lamont> ia64
<lamont> my next try is to just rip acpi back to the the kernel.org 2.6.12 and see if even that works
<lamont> there may also be config file options I could turn off again
<lamont> although, of course, disabiling acpi completely is a non-option
<mjg59> lamont: Not right now, but I can do
<lamont> thanks muchly
<jbailey> Might be some new breakage in the -6.7 kernel.  When I booted my ppc64 box this morning, it started loading X and suddenly rebooted.
<jbailey> Hasn't recurred, though.
<jimpanic> uuhm...stupid question: does the amd64-version of ubuntu run in long-mode or only in protected-mode?
<jimpanic> too stupid to answer it, eh? ;)
<jbailey> Most of us are probably elsewhere, it's a lovely day out.
<jbailey> If I understand the question right, it runs in long mode.
<jbailey> The amd64 port is a pure native port.
<jimpanic> thank you :)
<jbailey> jimpanic: No prob.  I'm fairly new to amd64, so I hope that's what you need. =)
<jimpanic> protected-mode -> 32bit; long-mode -> 64bit
<jimpanic> was just wondering if all the programs are ported or if they`re able to run in long-mode(64)..or if the kernel only runs in protected-mode(32).
<jbailey> No, the userspace is all in long mode.
<jimpanic> that`s nice!
<jbailey> You can opt to run a 32 bit userspace on a 64bit kernel, but it's not that common.
<jimpanic> of course, but do the 32bit-binaries natively run in long-mode?
<jbailey> No, the kernel is capable of setting up the environment for both.
<jimpanic> ok, thanks :)
<jbailey> anytime.
<lamont> -6.8 builds on hppa
<lamont> in only 3 hours. :-(
<jbailey> lamont: Surely HP has a spare superdome they can loan you... =)
<lamont> heh
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-08-12
<zul> heylo
<Darth_Kernel> hello
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-08-13
* mode/#ubuntu-kernel [-s]  by ChanServ
<zul> heylo
<chmj> ola zul 
<zul> hey chmj 
<chmj> how is going ? 
<chmj> erm 
<chmj> hows it going ? 
<zul> good a little tired but im ok
<zul> u?
<chmj> good 
<zul> good
<zul> lamont: got a couple of patches for you
<zul> closes a couple of bugs
<zul> hey lamont 
<lamont__> morning zul
<zul> lamont__: i have some patches for you to merge fixes a couple of bugs
* lamont__ is pretty light touch this week
<lamont__> today is an all-day offsite which I'll be at most of the day.  Tuesday is slamming a week of work into 1 day.  Wed-Sun are out-of-town
<fabbione> guys i need to run very fast awat
<fabbione> away
<fabbione> Ben Collins might join the chan today
<fabbione> he is the new ubuntu kernel guy
<fabbione> since i am away, can you please take care of explaining to him where to start looking around?=
<fabbione> thanks
* fabbione &
<lamont__> fabbione: btw, jbailey may want you to upload -6.9, for initramfs
<fabbione> lamont__: i really really really need to go.. my first danish class is about to start and i should have left home already
<lamont__> np have fun
<fabbione> i will try to pass by later or tomorrow
<fabbione> thanks
<zul> hey ben
<lamont__> Morning ben
<lamont__> wow.  laptop's interactive response goes to crap when you hammer the disk.  go figure
<lamont__> hr... so who nuked the topic?
<zul> weird
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:lamont__] : kernel-debian--preX,8--2.6.12Aug 05 13:26:57 [Topic]  + kernel-debian--preX,9--2.6.12Aug 05 13:26:57 ---       fabbione has changed the topic to: Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ playground: kernel-debian--preX,9--2.6.12
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:lamont__] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ playground: kernel-debian--preX,9--2.6.12
<lamont__> that's a bit more sane
<lamont__> BenC: you'll want to use sftp://people.ubuntu.com/home/lamont/public_html/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005 as the archive
<lamont__> and then we work on preX,N, and merge to mainline at release
<zul> hmmm...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/x86_64packages
<Mithrandir> so it appears either the kernel or udev is broken
<Mithrandir> or at least _something_ is wrong, my /dev/input/mice isn't there
<Mithrandir> rmmod-ing mousedev then modprobing it again "fixed" it.
* Mithrandir blames udev
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-08-14
<zul> heylo
<zul> hey jeff
<jbailey> Heya Chuck
<zul> how is it going?
<jbailey> Good, tired.
<Mithrandir> hi Jeff.
<jbailey> You?
<jbailey> Heya Tollef. =)
<zul> ok i guess, im on hold with lame ass tech support peopel
<jbailey> Mithrandir: What's the best way to ask for more stuff to be added to ia32-libs? =)
<Mithrandir> jbailey: nag me, usually.
<jbailey> Or should packages be generally producing -i386 versions?
<Mithrandir> it depends.  It's less painful for me that way. :-)
<jbailey> Do you want ia32-libs to go away like amd64-libs will?
<Mithrandir> it would be nice to see it go, yes.
<Mithrandir> preferably by having multiarch
<Mithrandir> jbailey: once I get out of this ooo2-amd64 mess, should I help you out with earlyuserspace or are you doing fine still?
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Help would be lovely in a few areas, but aside from that it's going.
<jbailey> I passed out last night, so didn't ask infinity to do the kernel bump
<jbailey> Mithrandir: My current challenge if you have a thought on it is how to get the major/minor from an inode with a minimum of hackery.
<lamont> jbailey: stat(2) is the normal way. :-)
<jbailey> lamont: Right, but busybox shell doesn't offer that.
<lamont> set -- $(ls -l foo)
<jbailey> Mmm, or feed it to read,  for that effort.
<Mithrandir> or just a minimal stat(1) implementation?
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Yeah.  I could put that right into busybox
<Mithrandir> yup
<lamont> echo "123" | read x
<lamont> -mix 622: echo $x
<lamont> -mix 623: 
<lamont> that's why I don't pipe to read.. :-)
<jbailey> Oh, hmm.  Modern busybox has stat.
<jbailey> Just not the versions in breezy.
<lamont> sounds like a sync-request.. :)
<jbailey> The version isn't in debian yet.  Just checking with the d-i folks to make sure I won't break them.
<zul> bleah...
<mdz> jbailey: parsing ls output is evil
<jbailey> mdz: Yup.  I have a busybox now with stat in it.
<mdz> oh good
<jbailey> Bah.
* jbailey hits enter on the dput command line.
<dilinger> speaking of sparc..
<dilinger> would canonical be interested in hosting my sunfire 280 to use as an ubuntu/debian sparc buildd?
<dilinger> i've offered it to debian, but they're having problems finding hosting..
<jbailey> dilinger: Aren't the sunfire 280's *big*?
<jbailey> Sounds like the type of beast that would be more expensive to ship and pay for in the datacentre than to buy a collection of the blades.
<dilinger> jbailey: 80lb
<dilinger> s
<dilinger> about 3U
<dilinger> maybe 4U
<dilinger> not sure
<dilinger> it's more that they're just loud and hot
<dilinger> which is why i don't want to run it in my apt :)
* jbailey still needs to wire up his sparc5.
<jbailey> I need a drill to get cords into that room
<jbailey> But if qemu can do a decent speed emulating.
<jbailey> Even a 5 to 1 speed hit could be a 600mhz sparc box on my amd64. =)
* jbailey wanders away to escape the heat for a bit.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-07
<Kamion> kylem_: yes, feel free to ping me about stuff in edgy d-i
<Kamion> kozz: the mkvmlinuz hook problem isn't mkvmlinuz' fault - it's because the kernel's postinst calls update-initramfs, which outputs to stdout and confuses debconf
<Kamion> BenC: what's the right answer there, do you think? fix kernel-package to redirect the update-initramfs call 1>&2, or fix update-initramfs to update everything to stderr?
<Kamion> from update-initramfs' point of view, it's status information and should go to stdout, so my inclination would be to redirect in the kernel postinst since that's the one with unusual requirements
<Kamion> kozz: (20 is debconf's syntax error code; put 'set -x' at the top of /etc/kernel/postinst.d/mkvmlinuz and you'll see the error from debconf which goes '20 Unsupported command "update-initramfs:" (full line was "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-5-powerpc") received from confmodule.')
<Kamion> confirmed, sticking >&2 on the end of the kernel's update-initramfs invocation makes debconf-using postinst hooks happy again, will stick that in the relevant bug
<BenC_> infinity: ping
<infinity> BenC: Pong.  Sorry, was having a much-needed nap.
<BenC> infinity: no problem...just wondering, I have a friend with a new toshiba laptop, and the atheros card in it reports "hardware revision too new" when new_ath_pci is loaded
<BenC> any ideas?
<infinity> We probbaly want a new upstream version, which I was going to pull RSN.
<BenC> ok
<infinity> By RSN, I mean later today.
<infinity> Since I need to make fglrx happy and some other things too.
<kozz> Kamion: yep, you where right, works for me with your patch
<BenC> infinity: I'm going to download and try the latest madwifi-ng to see if it works with this
<fabbione> hey BenC !
<zul> congrats again
<fabbione> thanks zul 
<fabbione> BenC: can you please pull from my edgy branch? i have a gfs/gfs2/dlmfs update pending from before i left for leave
<BenC> fabbione: sure thing
<BenC> infinity: BTW, the latest madwifi-ng doesn't work with this atheros card still :/
<fabbione> BenC: great thanks. btw i assume you did pull from me also for the upload i did while you were in holidays
<BenC> yeah, got that, thanks
<fabbione> no problem at all
<fabbione> BenC:  i didn't fix some missing headers on sparc tho
<fabbione> that problem still needs to be addressed
<BenC> what headers?
<fabbione> the one for Xorg at least
<fabbione> (that i remember..)
<fabbione> we should really cross check with infinity and see.. he has a better access to logs than i do
<BenC> fabbione: from what I recall, the one in xorg could be fixed more easily in xorg
<BenC> was a bogus include
<fabbione> ok.. i don't really care till it gets fixed somehow
<fabbione> :)
<dilinger> BenC: hey, could you pull the changeset that's in #55234 into dapper's kernel when you get the chance?
<BenC> dilinger: done
<zul> BenC: people have been asking me about xen and 2.6.17 i have a patch without the smp-alt that im currently in the proccess of doing, ill let you know.
<dilinger> BenC: thanks :)
<jbailey> Something came up while looking at the linux test project with someone at hp.  linux/limits.h defines NGROUPS_MAX, but the value is now available from /proc/sys/kernel/ngroups_max
<jbailey> Glibc has supported giving a value through sysconf for some time (although until the 2.4 kernel, the value given was hardcoded from the kernel headers)
<jbailey> I suspect that the constant should now be removed from linux/limits.h, since it runs a reasonable chance of being wrong.
<jbailey> How do patches like that which aren't for specific subsystems submitted?
<BenC> jbailey: not sure, probably wrap it in __KERNEL__ or something
<Kamion> jbailey: http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/basedefs/limits.h.html appears to say that it has to be there anyway
<Kamion> "The magnitude limitations in the following list shall be fixed by specific implementations. An application should assume that the value supplied by <limits.h> in a specific implementation is the minimum that pertains whenever the application is run under that implementation. A specific instance of a specific implementation may increase the value relative to that supplied by <limits.h> for that implementation. The actu
<Kamion> other sections in that page say that the definition can be omitted if the value is indeterminate, but not that section
<jbailey> Kamion: Right, that's value needs to have a minimum guarnateed value, which posix specifies as 8.
<jbailey> It looks like the glibc bits/posix1_lim.h file is already setup to provide that if the kernel doesn't.
<jbailey> Our headers are setup right now to essentially provide a fixed value that we can't promise from the kernel.  Having the low value there would be sucky, but I wonder if there's a buffer overrun risk by having mismatched values between the kernel and the headers.
<jbailey> (This came up somewhat because someone noted that the shipping kernel in Sarge and the shipping headers in Sarge have differing values for this)
<Kamion> jbailey: ah right, didn't know glibc provided it
<Kamion> I would prefer not massively reducing that value though, if possible
<jbailey> I wonder how many programs actually rely on the constant instead of using sysconf correctly?
<HarrySprocket> hello
<mjg59> BenC: How many patches did you forward-port from 2.6.15?
<crimsun> (at least the jack sense blacklist, but that's the only one I know offhand. I know the quiesce-ipw2200 one got dropped)
<mjg59> Yeah, I'm just trying to work out how many I need to check out myself
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-08
<BenC> mjg59: depends on where you are talking about
<mjg59> BenC: Random driver patches
<mjg59> Like the aforementioned quiesce-ipw2200
<BenC> mjg59: most everything got forward ported, except all of sound, and anything that didn't patch cleanly
<mjg59> BenC: Have you got a list of the ones that didn't apply?
<BenC> I already took care of the ones I know about
<mjg59> Ok
<BenC> ipw2200 probably just got clobbered because I updated it and again, forgot about cherry-picking the quiesce patch
<mjg59> Ok
<BenC> cherry picked now
<mjg59> Ta
<mjg59> Hm.
<mjg59> Shouldn't the kernelteam wiki page suggest using git:// rather than rsync:// ?
<mjg59> BenC: Hm. There's a patch missing from the sdhci driver as well.
<mjg59> (I was actually going to ask you to drop it, but still :) )
<zul> BenC: ping
<zul> http://xenbits.xensource.com/ext/linux-2.6.tip-xen.hg merc tree based off of 2.6.18 lets see how crazy i can be
<BenC> please don't do a 2.6.18 xen...then ppl will start complaining "if we can have a 2.6.18 xen, why can't we have a normal kernel that's 2.6.18"
<BenC> :)
<zul> nah...im going to try to extract 2.6.17
<BenC> there should be a way to get all the xen patches that aren't in linux-2.6 HEAD, and cherry-pick them to 2.6.17.y branch
<zul> thats what im trying to find out
<BenC> #git on OFTC might be helpful on how to do that
<zul> okie dokie
<zul> im going to go play some unreal while this downloads
<zul> BenC: hmm...interesting
<zul> VERSION = 2
<zul> PATCHLEVEL = 6
<zul> SUBLEVEL = 17
<zul> EXTRAVERSION =
<zul> NAME=Crazed Snow-Weasel
<zul> ah ok...i see what redhat is doing..they are hardcoding mach-xen in their include files
<scottevil> hello, I have a question I'd like to ask that people in #ubuntu don't seem to know
<scottevil> I have hardware RAID, need to load a custom built module with the livecd to install ubuntu
<scottevil> have vmware set up, built kernel module, but it is built with 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1
<scottevil> where livecd (even latest daily) is 2.6.15-26
<scottevil> and says struct kernel_module does not agree, so it will not load
<scottevil> how do I get ahold of 2.6.15-26 kernel to build the proprietary module?
<crimsun> you need linux-headers-2.6.15-26-$arch
<scottevil> I am not completely new to ubuntu, but havent tried to do anything difficult yet
<scottevil> can I apt-get that somehow?
<crimsun> yes
<scottevil> sudo apt-get linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386?
<crimsun> apt-get install
<scottevil> sudo apt-get install ....
<scottevil> ?
<crimsun> linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386  if you want $arch to be 386
<crimsun> really, this is a #ubuntu question.
<scottevil> I know I know, but I've been lurking there for a couple of days
<scottevil> probably more of an ubuntuforums.org question actually :)
<scottevil> one other question is, why linux-headers and not kernel-source?  I do have to build a kernel to build the module...
<crimsun> because you compile external kernel modules against linux-headers, not linux-source
<scottevil> ahh, interesting.  I wrote a kernel module as part of my job and didnt know that (very limited time to develop)
<scottevil> will try that, thanks.
<crimsun> np
<zul> blah
<jbailey> zul: hmm?
<zul> i dont wanna work today
<zul> hey jeff btw
<ajmitch> hello jeff
<jbailey> zul: Nor do I, but largely because on Thursday I'm not working for a short period of time
<jbailey> And it's always hard to keep from going into vacation mode early. =)
<jbailey> Hi andrew
<zul> jbailey: yeah but im not suppose to be at work today and the wifey is freaking out again
<jbailey> About you working?
<jbailey> Offer to stop. ;)
<zul> yeah well i have tomorrow off and taking thursday off
<mjg59> Hm.
<mjg59> We don't seem to have many acpi patches.
<mjg59> Should probably be rectified...
<jbailey> mjg59: What, your Ph.D leaving you too much spare time again? ;)
<mjg59> Haha
<mjg59> Actually, today, yes
<Keybuk> so, if one steals the console from X, it gets upset
* Keybuk didn't realise X held /dev/console
<jbailey> Keybuk: More usplash playing? =)
<jbailey> Keybuk: I noticed that until yesterday, I had to hit alt-f1 to get X to start.
<jbailey> whatever did you guys do to the fonts, btw? =)
<jbailey> And NM seems to work better now. =)
<mjg59> jbailey: I fixed that
<mjg59> Which fonts?
<jbailey> In the little usplash box.
<mjg59> usplash-with-svgalib uses a different font to usplash-with-bogl
<jbailey> They now remind me of a hercules graphics card.
<jbailey> Ah, I hadn't noticed that it'd changed from bogl.
<mjg59> That's how it can run in different resolutions now
<jbailey> Handy!
<jbailey> Is svgalib actually cross platofrm, or is this just a hack for the most popular arches?
<Keybuk> mjg59: interestingly, the svgalib version gets the palette badly wrong forme
<mjg59> Keybuk: Interesting. How?
<mjg59> jbailey: Should actually work on anything with a PC BIOS
<mjg59> But pragmatically speaking, we have working framebuffers on everything other than x86 and amd64, so.
<Keybuk> mjg59: 0 thru 8 are all black
<mjg59> Keybuk: Oh. I get that as well. I assumed that the testcard was supposed to be broken like that.
<Keybuk> mjg59: no
<mjg59> Gosh, you're right
<mjg59> Heh
<mjg59> Ok, either the palette setting code or the de-RLEing code is wrong
<Keybuk> the test card is a standard vga palette with 0 and 7 reversed
<Keybuk> (ie, grey and black)
<mjg59> Should be easy enough to fix
<mjg59> The RLE stuff looks good, so I suspect it's the palette setting
<mjg59> Keybuk: Ok, the colours are getting to vga_setpalette without any problems
<mjg59> Ah. Then they're supposed to vanish into vesa.
<mjg59> Hm. Could just set up a non-palettised screenmode, that would probably fix it :)
<zul> interesting: http://kernel.macosforge.org/
<mjg59> No drivers included
<zul> ah that sucks
<mjg59> BenC: I think we want newer acpi
<crimsun> (and a newer alsa)
<BenC> I grabbed aoa from latest alsa
<BenC> latest also is filled with IRQF_* changes, so I need to take some time to grab the whole thing
<crimsun> BenC: ah, ok, thanks.
<BenC> mjg59: is there an easy way to get the latest acpi stuff?
<mjg59> BenC: Nope
<mjg59> I'm poking it now
<fabbione> git diff
<fabbione> -CONFIG_ACPI=y
<fabbione> +# CONFIG_ACPI is not set
<fabbione> whops..
<BenC> hehe
<mjg59> BenC: What's the issue with making 0386 SMP?
<mjg59> -386
<mjg59> Damned fingers
<crimsun> BenC: RE: bug 40737: current ubuntu-2.6 git has the patch, which I submitted on 24 July, but the patch wasn't merged into ubuntu-2.6 until 01 Aug, so unless the reporter is using one of your daily kernels, the report for edgy (and dapper) is not current
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-09
<zul> BenC: hey how is it going
<BenC> not bad
<mjg59> BenC: Hi - did you see my question about SMP on the -386 kernel?
<infinity> mjg59: I beleive the problem is that we build some sketchy legacy ISA drivers into the 386 kernel (and only the 386 kernel) which refuse to compile and/or work on SMP-enabled kernels.
<infinity> mjg59: This was proven true for the ltmodem driver in LRM as well, which is why it's only built for -386.
<mjg59> Oh lordy.
<infinity> (It compiles against SPM headers fine, but won't run on SMP kernels, even on a UP machine with smpalternatives)
<mjg59> It's almost like it was some random binary obtained from Lucent via dubious means
<infinity> Almost, yes.  But there are drivers in the upstream kernel with similar issues, or so I've been told.
<infinity> If that's no longer the case, and ltmodem is the only holdout, I'm happy to just drop it completely again.
<mjg59> Ok. The result seems to be that we're moving to the -686 kernel on the desktop CDs
<infinity> Yes, we moved to -686 when edgy opened.
<mjg59> Which loses us a small amount of hardware support
<infinity> Which makes sense, since you don't want to run the desktop CD or ubiquity on slow machines anyway.
<mjg59> I did some playing today
<infinity> But keeping -386 as the d-i kernel for the alternate CD still makes sense.
<mjg59> We could easily run ubiquty on a 128MB machine
<mjg59> Well, assuming parted isn't /too/ pathological
<mjg59> Based on the hwdb data, about 0.5% of users are on 586 machines with 128MB or over
<infinity> Of course, users already in hwdb are less likely to (re)install from scratch with the desktop CD than, say, someone with a new computer, or an enthusiast with fast hardware who nervously reinstalls every month.
<mjg59> Yeah
<infinity> So, statstics of past hardware installed on aren't as useful as one might like.
<mjg59> In a way it'd be nice to be able to provide an SMP kernel that still ran on 586 machines and default to that
<infinity> I'd love to get the desktop CD requirements down, but I also want to see it support SMP and such, so we have to draw a line somewhere.
<mjg59> But mdz's argument is that there's barely anyone that hits and they could use the alternate CD instead
<mjg59> Which is pretty understandable
<infinity> Ben had discussed a unified -x86 kernel that would rewrite ops on the fly for the detected CPU.
<infinity> Not sure where we went with that.
<mjg59> That would be very cool
<infinity> We'd probably still need SMP and UP, because of the sketchy drivers previously-mentioned (unless they are, or will be, fixed), but we could scrap the distinction between -386,686,k7
<mjg59> Running the desktop CD without Gnome drops memory usage by about 50MB. Running an Intel graphics system without 3D and in 16 bit drops memory usage by about another 50MB
<infinity> Okay, that last data point is somewhat surprising.
<infinity> I didn't realise X was that inefficient at higher colour depths.
<ajmitch> it's probably more the lack of 3D
<mjg59> It's allocating system memory for video RAM
<mjg59> When you enable 3D, it needs texture memory plus approximately four times the amount used for the framebuffer
<infinity> Oh, feh.  Right.  I don't have any systems without gobs of video RAM.
<infinity> I'm spoiled.
<ajmitch> some of us still have the cheap onboard graphics
<mjg59> The Intel stuff isn't especially cheap
<mjg59> But still
<mjg59> On some hardware, we can drop memory requirements for the install by 100MB
<mjg59> I think that's probably worth doing and providing as an option
<infinity> Yeah, a lowmem boot option might be nice.  Not quite as "lowmem" as d-i's similarly-named option, mind you.
<ajmitch> just a light wm?
<infinity> Don't really need a WM at all, if you're booting straight to X+ubiquity, though it's probably nice to be able to pop up an xterm to see why the world exploded, if it does.
<mjg59> No WM at all?
<mjg59> Ah, yes
<mjg59> I guess so
<infinity> Though there's a certain appeal to using ubiquity as a kiosk-type application.
<infinity> Which would avoid calling it a "lowmem" option and confusing people, and instead just be a "Boot directly to Installer" option.
<infinity> Which, for the clever, would intuitively imply "no extra crap running, so probably less hard on my hardware", and would also indicate "this is what you want if you're doing a bunch of installs in a row and don't need the desktop".
<mjg59> And then have ubiquity check free memory and suggest it as an idea if resources are low
<mjg59> It would need an option to the X config to allow it to skip writing the 3D section
<mjg59> But that's about it
<mjg59> Pretty straightforward
<TheMuso> c
<kernel_panic> hi everybody
<kernel_panic> anybody there?
<kernel_panic> I've got a problem with debian sarge and kernel 2.6.17.8
<thom> kernel_panic: unfortunately for you this is #ubuntu-kernel, and not #debian, which would be a more suitable place for help with debian sarge
<BenC> "but it works with Xen's 2.6.16 kernel"
<BenC> zul: I hate you
<jwest-> if there are bad blocks
<jwest-> nothing can be done about it other than having to reinstall?
<jwest-> del/create partition doesnt seem to help
<BenC> there's something that can be done, but I'm not sure what it is
<thom> gar, this mptscsi is turning into a monster
<BenC> jwest-: try the badblocks program
<mdz> mjg59: "express installation"
<Keybuk> BenC: damn, I wish people wouldn't hijack other people's bug reports
<Keybuk> that "3 minute hang" one of yours has at least four people with four different problems
<Keybuk> we should just have a single "something went wrong" bug that everyone can gripe in ... it'd make our BTS look so much cleaner
<mjg59> mdz: Nice name
<BenC> hehe
<BenC> Keybuk: Yeah, I have like 4 bugs for this "3 minute hang" problem
<BenC> Keybuk: Problem I closed 2 of them because the reporters claimed it was fixed with the last dapper upload
<Keybuk> a 3 minute hang is just udev's way of saying "uhhhhhhhh"
<mdz> BenC: er, is there no bug contact set for linux-source-2.6.17?
<Keybuk> it does alarm(180) in the child before embarking on any rule processing
<Keybuk> so the fact it hangs for 3 minutes just means the child got deadlocked
<Keybuk> it can be caused by just about anything
<Keybuk> iftabbing two network cards to the same name
<Keybuk> hdparm locking up
<Keybuk> modprobe hanging
<Keybuk> block device errors (if cdrom_id gets run for a duff cd)
<Keybuk> if you get them, ask for /var/log/udev and toss it over to udev
<Keybuk> I can always debug it
<BenC> mdz: Should be
<BenC> Keybuk: ok
<mdz> BenC: I filed bug #55695 and it didn't get copied anywhere except ubuntu-bugs
<mdz> BenC: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/ says "No people or teams are subscribed to bugmail for this package."
<mdz> BenC: each time we move to a different source package name for the kernel, you need to carry that over
<mdz> via the "bugmail settings" link on the +source page
<alex_joni> hello.. anyone around familiar with customizing a LiveCD for Dapper (mainly replacing the kernel)
<mdz> BenC: no wonder you caught up with bug mail; you've probably been missing all of the new bugs ;-)
<BenC> hehe
<alex_joni> BenC: happen to know who's doing the install/live CD for dapper or edgy?
<BenC> not spefically, but #ubuntu-devel might be a good place to start
<mdz> alex_joni: there are how-tos on the web 
<alex_joni> mdz: found some info in the wiki, but nothing about kernel changing
<alex_joni> mdz: I did manage to change the one for Breezy, but for Dapper it's quite different
<mdz> alex_joni: with the kernel, it's the same as with any other package, except that you copy the kernel and initrd out of the squashfs into the ISO filesystem
<mdz> alex_joni: we would greatly appreciate it if you would update the wiki documentation :-)
<alex_joni> mdz: for breezy I had to tinker with udebs.. this all gone now?
<alex_joni> mdz: here's the info I wrote about breezy http://dsplabs.utt.ro/~juve/blog/index.cgi/01147559232
<mdz> alex_joni: correct, no more messing with udebs
<mdz> there's no more debian-installer on the CD, just an initrd which is generated by casper
<mdz> or rather, by the usual initramfs-tools process with casper's participation
<alex_joni> mdz: thank you
<BenC> infinity: ping
<BenC> mdz: isn't 54035 a dupe of 55695 (or vice a versa)?
<mdz> bug 54035, bug 55695
<mdz> no ubugtu in this channel?
<BenC> guess he left us again
<BenC> mdz: they both appear to be bug in idecs
<mdz> BenC: yes, you're right; I forgot I'd filed it already
<mdz> marked 54035 as a dupe since 55695 has a bit more info
<mdz> I still had it on my todo list to file for some reason
* BenC forewarns everyone of a pending edgy kernel upload tonight
<crimsun> great, thanks :)
<crimsun> BenC: would it be possible to apply the following Kconfig aoa patch for -4-, too?  http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel?cmd=changeset;node=f72c2a462f761c14c6f8db314afbf1abb4b0a189;style=raw
<crimsun> (no git id to cherry-pick else I'd have recommended it)
<BenC> crimsun: my sound/aoa/codecs/Kconfig doesn't even have the "select I2C_POWERMAC" line
<BenC> err, the "select I2C" line
<crimsun> it shouldn't have either I2C or I2C_POWERMAC prior to the commit
* crimsun checks ubuntu-2.6
<crimsun> unless I'm missing something utterly obvious, those are the two lines that need to be added, and that matches both current ubuntu-2.6 and alsa-current git
<crimsun> (well, four lines)
<derekS> what gcc is 2.6.17-5-k7 compiled with?
<crimsun> cat /proc/version
<derekS> crimsun: ahh :)
<derekS> so i guess thats not the problem with my vmware
<derekS> thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-10
<BenC> crimsun: I misread the patch, it's applied now
<BenC> I thought it was doing s/I2C/I2C_POWERMAC/
<crimsun> BenC: thanks!
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<fabbione> BenC: could you please pull from me again? i think there was a conflict in debian/changelog and didn't push properly. thanks
<fabbione> (same changes.. nothing new)
<BenC> infinity: still around?
<BenC> fabbione: ok
<infinity> BenC: Yes, I heard a rumour that there's a meeting in 35 mins, so I'm still up.
<infinity> BenC: Playing with LRM, and generally wishing I was asleep.
<infinity> BenC: 'sup?
<mjg59> Yay LRM
<kylem> BenC, i've figured out almost all of the bugs you were seeing. i'll have a tree for you to pull tonight.
<infinity> mjg59: I don't want to see those words together in a sentence again, unless it's constructed something like "Yay, we stopped shipping LRM!"
<Keybuk> infinity: we can stop shipping LRM if you go without sleep long enough to write me a graphics and wifi card driver <g>
<infinity> Keybuk: Check.
<Keybuk> the nv driver still paints windows line-by-line for me :-/
<BenC> infinity: what are you doing with lrm?
<infinity> BenC: Shiny new everything, dropping madwifi-old.
<infinity> BenC: Random bug cleanup as I go.
<BenC> infinity: I had done an lrm for uploading with my latest kernel, included stock madwifi, dvb firmware and updated ipw3945
<BenC> infinity: do you think you'll have yours ready today?
<infinity> Mine was meant to be for the morning (ie: 10 or 12 hours from now)
<infinity> Feel free to do yours first, and I'll just refresh what you didn't.  I'm not picky. :)
<BenC> can you add the ipw3945d 1.7.22 (ipw3945.sf.net)
<BenC> ah, ok
<mjg59> Hm.
<mjg59> Maybe I should try REing a more recent ipw3945d
<mjg59> It might tell me more...
<BenC> hmm
* BenC isn't happy with the terror plot stuff on CNN
<fabbione> BenC: thanks
* mjg59 frees up a gig by removing old kernels
<zul> hey
<zul> BenC: you hate me now?
<BenC> hehe
<BenC> zul: I finally got a bug report that said "This works under the xen kernel and not in stock kernel" :)
<zul> ah...hehe
<zul> its nice to see people using it though :)
<Keybuk> interesting
<Keybuk> I didn't realise akm had left OSDL for Google
<zul> yeah 
<zul> he needed interaction with engineers i guess
<thom> huh. when did that happen?
<zul> a couple of days ago i think
<cjb> Yeah, I didn't notice that at OLS.
<zul> ick...wife called saying car is dead yay!
<kylem> zul, he didn't work "at" osdl, osdl sponsored him to work on the kernel at Digeo.
<kylem> but apparently Digeo has restructured so he no longer wanted to work there.
<zul> kylem: yeah i read the article
<kylem> cjb, he began announcing it at kernel summit.
<kylem> zul, article?
<zul> it was on linuxtoday i think
<kylem> ah.
* BenC unleashes fury
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel GIT tree info (updated): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.17-6.17 uploaded, You have no idea what I am getting you in to | Daily kernel builds (for debug and testing purposes only) http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/ | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel
<zul> i didnt do it
<zul> kylem: of course i cant reference it now
<kylem> zul, lol.
<zul> or i canhttp://www.linuxtoday.com/developer/2006080303126NWCYKN
* BenC points kylem to http://www.ubuntu.com/employment#head-dd477a4c89dc9f577c21df4dce1d66ef093f8292
<kylem> BenC, thanks. i saw your msg on That Other Channel.
<BenC> ah, someone actually pays attention to that channel...I thought everyone lurked, like I do :)
<kylem> lol. :)
<alex_joni> did you guys ever see somthing like this? 'kernel BUG at panic.c:1521'
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-11
<zul> meh...we have alot of drivers
<infinity> BenC: What happened to the "I'll re-upload linux-source" thing? :)
<thom> mjg59: any progress with ultrabay hotdocking?
<BenC> infinity: bed happened :)
<mjg59> thom: Sunday, probably
<thom> cool cool
<infinity> BenC: Bed is for the weak.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-12
<alex_joni> fabbione: ping
* alex_joni wants to build the linux-restricted-modules package for another kernel, any help/pointers out there?
<valkyria> hi everyone
<valkyria> I have a doubt about a kernel log message
<valkyria> I don't have the exact message here I'm in another computer due to mine is not working properly
<valkyria> is related with wifi
<valkyria> when I leave kubuntu downloading alone without activity it freeze and in the kernel log said that wlan0 was trying to recalibrate but it couldn't because is was hot or something like that
<valkyria> what is the meaning of the message
<valkyria> is really hot of heat or it means something ele?
<valkyria> I need some help I'm desaesperated
<valkyria> every time I install linux
<valkyria> my computers starts working bad
<valkyria> I'm about to leave linux forever an start defending microsoft
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-13
<gebruiker> hello i'm trying to create a costum kernel however I wonder what option I need to keep the nice bootsplash(when *ubuntu) is booting
<gebruiker> hello i'm trying to create a costum kernel however I wonder what option I need to keep the nice bootsplash(when *ubuntu) is booting?
<makx> you need to use initramfs + splash bootarg
<makx> gebruiker: but costum kernels are usually a *big* mistake
<makx> they never get updated and are a maintenance nightmare
<gebruiker> yes but i loose my hd performance i keep on using these costum kernel
<gebruiker> err
<gebruiker> I'm losing hd performance if I keep on using these kernel-images on drapper
<makx> did you report that to malone?
<gebruiker> not yet, need some further testing...
<fabbione>   * Change linux-kernel-headers name to linux-libc-dev. Provide
<fabbione>     linux-kernel-headers for upgrade and compatibility.
<fabbione> BenC: this is going to be a funny change
<fabbione> who requested the rename of the package?
<fabbione> usually who B-D on linux-kernel-headers has a versioned Depends
<BenC> fabbione: bug report, agreed on by mdz/jbailey
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> fabbione: never seen a versioned depends
<fabbione> hmm i did
<BenC> didn't check build-deps
<fabbione> specially because you want certain headers in place
<fabbione> anyway
<fabbione> just curious :)
<fabbione> no big deal
<BenC> basically the idea was that too many ppl were installing "linux-kernel-headers" because they wanted to compile modules
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> i could guess that
<infinity> BenC: Err, providing linux-kernel-headers won't do anything for upgradability.
<infinity> BenC: Though I guess you'll catch 99% of upgrade cases when libc-dev's depends are changed.
<infinity> Must be rare to have lkh installed without libc-dev
<fabbione> hmm new FF FTBFS on sparc...
<fabbione> infinity: what't the URL in LP for the buildd? launchpad.net/buildd ?
<fabbione> i can never remember and for some odd reasons FF forgot about it again
<infinity> +builds
<fabbione> danke
<fabbione> wow.. all idle..
<infinity> Not a susprise, given the soyuz breakage that I need to sort with Team Soyuz tomorrow.
<fabbione> oh
<fabbione> can i laugh?
<fabbione> :P
<infinity> I'd prefer if you didn't.
* fabbione doesn't
<zul_> hey ppl
<fabbione> hi zul
<BenC> infinity: I left it there just to keep edgy installable
<doko> so uploads don't make sense at the moment?
<infinity> doko: *shug*  No harm in uploading, and some of them will even build.  The ones that don't, I'll requeue later.
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-06
<defcon> does anyone know if gutsy will implement a full drive encryption option for the install process?
<BenC> TheMuso: ping
<TheMuso> BenC: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<BenC> TheMuso: please turn that off :/
<BenC> TheMuso: you claimed to be taking on alsa for us, are you able to look into some work that we need done for gutsy?
<lamont> BenC: any chance you can tell me how to get to a 2.6.22-5-$anything version of the kernel in the ubuntu-gutsy tree?  or is that history lost as far as we know?
<lamont> hrm... actually, nm
* Nafallo was about to mention LP :-)
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-07
<TheMuso> BenC: Has crimsun been mentioning anything? :p I stated that I would consider helping with alsa, but I was thinking of the userspace packages, i.e alsa-lib and alsa-utils. Unfortunately as I am not a strong coder, I don't feel I can help with the kernel side of things.
<BenC> TheMuso: ok, some how you got listed as the Alsa person under the KernelTeam wiki :)
<TheMuso> Oh right.
<kraut> moin
<smash> hello everyone
<smash> can anyone help me to know about cfs 
<smash> hello any one please come for help
<mjg59> smash: This isn't a support channel, I'm afraid
<smash> mjg59: really sorry... but can u help me. just i want to know will cfs will be the linux scheduler in future.
<smash> is there any chance to change it in the near future
<mjg59> In 2.6.23
<mjg59> Which will not be in gutsy
<smash> okey... but is there any chance to change it in the near future. As a developer how you rate the new scheduler
<mjg59> When we move to 2.6.23 or 2.6.24 for gutsy+1, we'll have it
<smash> Is there any hope to get a documentation about the newone.
<mjg59> From us? I doubt it. It's not especially interesting.
<smash> i tried in the web. but i am not getting any documention which explain the operation of the newone.
<abogani> smash: -rt flavour have laready CFS
<abogani> abogani: In gutsy (not Feisty)
<smash> abogani: ya... but can i help me. from where will we get some documentation about this scheduler and its operation
<mjg59> smash: It's likely that the only documentation for now will be the source code
<abogani> smash: Matthew is right! :-(
<smash> abogani: when we can expect the 2.6.23
<mjg59> smash: This really isn't the right place to ask - this channel is for discussion of Ubuntu kernel development, not general kernel issues
<smash> mjg59 after all everythings is kernel. and my question is also a general one then what is the problem
* dorileo is wondering why smash was so worried about CFS :D
<Kmos> bug 112148
<TheMuso> Kmos: There is no ubotu in here.
<Kmos> :(
<infinity> zul: Around?
<zul_> infinity: kind of
<infinity> You should merge your launchpad accounts, so it stops being angry and confused.
<infinity> zulcss and zulcss-ubuntu
<zul_> uh I didnt know I had two :)
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/~zulcss-ubuntu/+packages  vs  https://launchpad.net/~zulcss/+packages
<infinity> Just merge zulcss-ubuntu into zulcss, and life should be good.
<zul_> okie dokie
<infinity> Not that I can find the merge link anymore...
<zul_> infinity: asking in #launchpad
<infinity> zul_: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<infinity> zul_: (If you never found it)
<infinity> zul_: Hah.  Ignore the email claiming it wants to merge zulcss-ubuntu with adconrad.  I didn't realise clicking that button would do... That. :P
<zul_> *grumble* *grumble* ill take care of it when Im not at work
<zul_> yay redhat support...bleah
<BenC> mjg59: -> #ubuntu-meeting if you are interested
<IntuitiveNipple> Any ACPI team available for a brain-storm/review on a suspend S3/immediate-resume issue I'm working on?
<mrec> Hi guys, I have a driver which supports around 50 devices; The driver consists of a module which acts as a kernelspace<->userspace wrapper. The actual algorithms and firmware code is implemented in userspace
<mrec> it's about a TV/DVB-T usb driver
<mrec> it doesn't require any change at the existing kernel sources, it just adds code and the possibility of userspace drivers.
<mrec> In userspace a daemon will load the requested drivers automatically
<mrec> that daemon is started by udev so that the user doesn't have to bother about it
<mrec> I wonder if there's a way to integrate that in ubuntu?
<mrec> the kernelspace<->userspace bridge is expected to join linux 2.6.24
<mjg59> BenC: In a real-world meeting, I'm afraid
<BenC> mjg59: no problem, was just a heads up
<lamont`> BenC: did you see my hppa fixes for .26?
<lamont`> (note that this is not a request for an immediate .26...)
<BenC> lamont: yeah, did you email kernel-team? If not I suggest that, and Cc kyle so he can pull
<lamont`> yes
<BenC> ok
<lamont`> ah, didn't cc kyle though
<lamont`> which email should I use for him?
<kylem> kyle@ubuntu.com, obviously
<lamont`> hehg
<lamont`> good... because I can't speel mcmartin :-)
<kylem> actually, i imagine kyle.mcmartin@canonical.com works too, not sure about @ubuntu.com
<lamont`> kylem: does it matter if I bcc you?  on a 3-day old message?
<kylem> if you sent it to kernel-team, i already have it.
<lamont`> if you do dup-elimination, then you won't have 2 copies of it. :-)
<lamont`> sorry dude
<kylem> lol.
* kylem shakes his fist.
<lamont`> that change may not merge prettily...
<lamont`> as far as abi files go, hppa64 is the one that changes.  and I did the rename.  I suck
<lamont`> with luck, I'll have another commit before tribe 4 that deals with offsets.h, and we'll be able to have a working gdb with the next kernel upload.
<lamont`> meanwhile, off to the office.
<kylem> no. you won't.
<kylem> archive is frozen for tribe4...
<lamont> dear fglrx.ko.  Please stop breaking suspend on my laptop.  kthxbye
<bdmurray> amitk_: How likely are we to see more dupes of 129226?
<amitk_> bdmurray: very hard to say. Why?
<bdmurray> I was pondering how to keep an eye out or notifying the bugsquad about it.
<amitk_> bdmurray: you are looking for a way to track all kernel regressions or specific suspend/resume issues?
<bdmurray> amitk_: I meant how many people will be affected by that particular bug.
<amitk_> all reports on that particular bug had dual core machines IIRC. Do we know how many users use dual core?
<bdmurray> Nope, but that is helpful.  Is saying "that bug will only affect dual core users who suspend and resume with kernel 2.6.22-9" correct?
<IntuitiveNipple> amitk_: do you have a few minutes to review a suspend S3/immediate resume issue I'm working on?
<amitk_> bdmurray: That is accurate given the current information we have
<amitk_> IntuitiveNipple: possibly. Is it related to Gutsy?
<IntuitiveNipple> 2.6.20 on up
<amitk_> IntuitiveNipple: what is the bug id?
<bdmurray> amitk_: okay, thanks.  The "Call Trace:" portion is the important part to look for when marking duplicates correct?
<IntuitiveNipple> #128315
<amitk_> bdmurray: Yes. Call trace can be used to look for patterns
<amitk_> IntuitiveNipple: There is nothing in that report regarding the HW in use. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies should help us gather all the required info before we can start analysis
<IntuitiveNipple> I just need to pick your brains for any reasons you can think of for an immediate resume after a successful suspend
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm away of the policies... I recently joined ACPI team, I've got 2 identical units where one will resume correctly and the other will resume immediately. it appeared to be a PM_TIMER issue but it seems the ACPI_FURE_USAGE functions to read the wakeup event isn't quite correct, so it might be caused by something else
<IntuitiveNipple> s/away/aware/
<IntuitiveNipple> Wondering if you've seem similar situations and if so, what the causes were
<amitk_> IntuitiveNipple: I haven't seen it before. But are you sure that the system even went into S3? Perhaps it aborted half-way through?
<amitk_> usb drivers are a problem many times
<IntuitiveNipple> Yeah, positive. I've been building custom-debug kernels with ACPI_FUTURE_USAGE enabled and my own code in hwsleep()
<IntuitiveNipple> what is strange here is - two identical Vaio notebooks, identical clean installs of Ubuntu on clean disks, even tried swapping the hard disks between them. Left battery out for 12 hours, etc, but one will always resume immediately.
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought it was a PM_TIMER event until I tested it on the 2nd unit and found it worked... so now I'm looking for other reasons to investigate
<IntuitiveNipple> I have debug code leading right up to the final CPU cache flush, and kicking in immediately it does "Back to C!" and not been able to find a thing different... I've run diffs of the kern.log of the two of them and they are identical, despite one having resumed immediately
<amitk_> IntuitiveNipple: Bios settings?
<IntuitiveNipple> i've diffed the hardware setup, and the dmesg logs, and both units are identical
<IntuitiveNipple> BIOS settings identical too, same BIOS versions, (not alot to set in the BIOS anyhow)
<IntuitiveNipple> same hardware IDs and revisions
<IntuitiveNipple> no problems with any of the drivers during suspend/resume and it can be repeated endlessly and won't get unstable
<IntuitiveNipple> the actual suspend/resume is perfect - aside from this one that just doesn't want to stay in S3 :)
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought checking which WAKE event flag was set on resume would give me the culprit, but both report the same thing:
<IntuitiveNipple> Back to C!											   (
<IntuitiveNipple> Enabling PM Timer										   (
<IntuitiveNipple> Resume status=0											   (
<IntuitiveNipple> Resume ACPI state=3										   (
<IntuitiveNipple> Event 0=0x1											   (
<IntuitiveNipple> Event 1=0x0											   (
<IntuitiveNipple> Event 2=0x0											   (
<IntuitiveNipple> Event 3=0x0											   (
<IntuitiveNipple> agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: EARLY resume	
<IntuitiveNipple> (thats my debug code reporting)
<IntuitiveNipple> Always says Event 0, which equates to PM_TIMER - no both - even when the PWRBTN is used... which is why I think there's still some work to do on the functions covered by ACPI_FUTURE_USAGE
<IntuitiveNipple> s/no both/on both/
<IntuitiveNipple> but the upshot is I can't reliably trust the wake-event reporting in order to diagnose it!
<amitk_> This one perhaps? http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org/msg06777.html
<IntuitiveNipple> Unfortunately not, I looked at Mattia's issue in the early stages when I thought it was a driver issue and knew that Firewire is an issue.
<IntuitiveNipple> Mattia's issue was that it got 'stuck' during the suspend operations. In the case I'm dealing with the notebook suspends correctly
<IntuitiveNipple> I've tracked right up to the line prior to the register-write that puts it to sleep
<amitk_> IntuitiveNipple: I can't help you at this point then. You seem to have done all the right things. Please fill in the details in the bug so that others who are facing a similar problem might see it
<IntuitiveNipple> I did test disabling *all* wake events, and then it did correctly suspend... of course I couldn't wake it up, had to remove battery to reset, but it proved it is something to do with wake-up events
<IntuitiveNipple> ok... thanks... I was kind of hoping someone else had seen this kind of weirdness before :)
<Nafallo> eep
<Nafallo> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<Nafallo> how to get rid of that? :-)
<Nafallo> wait...
<Nafallo> I'm in -kernel, right? :-P
<Nafallo> damnit! :-)
<Nafallo> -EWRONGWIN
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-08
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<kraut> moin
<defcon> how do I free my cache memory
<mjg59> Why do you want to?
<infinity> mjg59: Because it's full, and he wants to cache new things!
<zul> is there a way to strace a nfsd process?
<mjg59> You can't strace kernel threads
<mrec> how about nfs userspace daemon?
<zul> thats what i thought
<mrec> you can use kdb set breakpoints etc in kernelspace
<zul> er not an option
<mrec> strace the nfs userspace daemon
<BenC> mjg59: hey
<mjg59> BenC: Hi
<BenC> mjg59: anything you know of that's real urgent in gutsy kernel, e.g. acpi stuff?
<mjg59> How urgent is real urgent?
<BenC> like, we should have it fixed even before next tribe
<mjg59> -5 rather than -4, right?
<BenC> right
<mjg59> Hang on a sec
<mrec> BenC: is the current kernelversion already closed or still open for external drivers?
<BenC> mrec: 2.6.22 is it, if that's what you mean
<mrec> do you still agree with pushing in external drivers? I expect them to go in 2.6.24 since I missed the 2.6.23 merge window
<mrec> http://mcentral.de/wiki/index.php/Em2880#Devices
<mrec> it's about these devices
<mrec> the drivers do not require any changes at the existing framework they are just additionally
<BenC> mrec: they would go into linux-ubuntu-modules
<mjg59> BenC: http://marc.info/?l=linux-acpi&m=118587857102639&w=2
<mjg59> The patch from there would be helpful
<mrec> who should I talk to regarding that package?
<BenC> mjg59: is there some place we can cherry pick?
<BenC> mrec: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git  and find ubuntu/ubuntu-lum-gutsy
<mjg59> BenC: Not currently
<mrec> BenC: ok I'll mirror that git tree and add the driver
<BenC> kylem: are you checking into alsa merge from 2.6.23-rc?
<kylem> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> Do we have any kernel network ether/TCP experts about? Got a very weird issue where randomly and without warning the ACK to a SYN ACK is being ignored and the server is repeating the SYN ACKs until finally issuing an RST. Wondered if anyone has an y bright ideas as to why this might occur
<BenC> IntuitiveNipple: perhaps the ACK is corrupt/invalid?
<BenC> kylem: ok, then please revert my hda-intel hackage :)
<kylem> well, i'll do whatevers easiest. might be that it's simpler to just pull out multi-series patches and cherrypick them
<IntuitiveNipple> no, thats the strange thing. I'm helping out a big online retailer that have clusters of servers behind Juniper DX load balancers... and in one cluster (Proliants) they see this happen occassionally. We've been analysing the tcpdump - the only explanation for what we see is that the 3rd packet, the ACK to the SYN ACK from the Juniper isn't seen by the Linux TCP layer, but it *is* captured by tcpdump/libpcap at the  'link' layer
<IntuitiveNipple> We've ruled out differing configurations by doing diffs, they're all on identical kernels, identical hardware (but the problem persists with an addtional NIC plugged in)
<BenC> kylem: right, but I mean I disabled snd-hda-intel in linux-source and put a bleeding edge driver in lum that doesn't really work without some changes in snd core
<BenC> IntuitiveNipple: the kernel would have to have some reason to ignore the packet, or perhaps the driver isn't inserting it into the network layer properly
<kylem> BenC, oh, right, sorry, i hadn't pulled.
<kylem> BenC, what do you want to do about -stable?
<BenC> kylem: alsa? Nothing for now
<kylem> no, i mean 2.6.22.y
<BenC> Oh, right, definitely keep that synced up until kernel freeze
<BenC> will lower kees work load post gutsy release :)
<kylem> ok, i have a tree where i merged .y
<IntuitiveNipple> thats what i was wondering... could that occur in two different drivers by co-incidence would you think (tg3/e1000) ?
<zul> kylem: did you get my patch?
<kylem> yes.
<zul> coolio
<BenC> IntuitiveNipple: netdev might be a better place to ask this
<IntuitiveNipple> didn't realise there was a channel for it... thanks!
<BenC> at least for me, it's been a few years since I dug into eth/ip interaction
<zul> cool there is a patch for x86_64 paravirt support 
<BenC> IntuitiveNipple: not sure if there's a channel, but there is a mailing list
<IntuitiveNipple> oh i see... that explains alot :D
* IntuitiveNipple slaps self with soggy banana
<bdmurray> ipw3945 is in linux-ubuntu-modules now is that right?
<mrec> BenC: is there any preference where I should put the userspace shared libraries which are used by the drivers?
<BenC> mrec: in some other package :)
<BenC> mrec: lum isn't really designed to have userspace parts, but I guess that could be added as a linux-ubuntu-modules-support package or something
<mrec> BenC: hmm the firmware is compiled into it
<mrec> (although everything beside the firmware binary is OSS)
<mrec> BenC: http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/userspace-tuner
<mrec> this is currently the most important component of the driver
<mrec> it should build against every kernel
<BenC> mrec: firmware can go iun lum too
<mrec> http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/userspace-tuner/
<mrec> the firmware doesn't get loaded by udev
<mrec> it gets passed to kernelspace through the userspace daemon
<BenC> mrec: not using standard kernel APIs...tsk tsk
<mrec> BenC: I had a discussion about the firmware loading class an important patch isn't included yet which can cause problems with using the firmware loading mechanism with 2 frameworks
<mrec> I should push that patch immediatelly anyway
<mrec> and the windows sample drivers I have include the firmware in the sources .. it takes me around 30 minutes to convert these drivers to linux with that work
<mrec> http://mcentral.de/wiki/index.php/Userspace_tuner#Advantages
<mjg59> BenC: http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/8/8/251
<mjg59> Should be the proper fix for the Turion issue
<rtg> mjg59: I picked up the patch and am building. I have a Dell E1501 that exhibits the problem quite nicely.
<ThrobbingBrain66> Hi BenC and IntutiveNipple, both you were helping me about a week and half ago with my shutdown problem (I was known as bradley at the time)
<ThrobbingBrain66> I now realize I may have given you some misleading info
<ThrobbingBrain66> One of you asked me to access a virtual terminal, shut down gnome with /etc/inti.d/gdm stop.  I did that and things shut down smoothly so the conclusion was come to that my bug was infact an xorg bug
<ThrobbingBrain66> since then, ive tried that a few more times and things done shut down smoothly.  i think i forgot to disable my workaround before i attempted your instructions
<ThrobbingBrain66> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/126140
<rtg> mjg59: http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/8/8/251 fixes the E1501 boot problem. Thanks for the notice.
<mjg59> rtg: Excellent
<BenC> rtg: sweet, can you get that into gutsy git soonish?
<rtg> BenC: working on it.
<BenC> I can test it on my 1521 too
<ThrobbingBrain66> BenC: you and IntutiveNipple were helping me about a week and half ago with my shutdown problem (I was known as bradley at the time) I think I may have given you so misleading info
<BenC> ThrobbingBrain66: I saw, not sure what to tell you
<ThrobbingBrain66> oh, sorry
<ThrobbingBrain66> wouldnt that then make it a kernel bug again?
<BenC> I'm not sure what you mean by snd-hda-intel
<BenC> most of my systems use that driver and they all shut down fine
<ThrobbingBrain66> i understand that, but when i run a script at shut down, everything goes smoothly
<ThrobbingBrain66> i dont know if modules are implicity uploaded at shut down, or what happens to them, but when I remove it before shut down, everything works great
<rtg> BenC: I updated the gutsy repo. You can either build or get zinc.ubuntu.com:/home/rtg/linux-image-2.6.22-9-generic_2.6.22-9.26_i386.deb
<ThrobbingBrain66> must just be a weird bug with my particular laptop, thanks for the help
<BenC> ThrobbingBrain66: could be something in your bios
<BenC> ThrobbingBrain66: check if there is a BIOS upgrade?
(BenC/#ubuntu-kernel) mjg59: can we update the init scripts so we don't have to keep the ugly patch?
<mjg59> BenC: In theory, sure. On the other hand, we've carried that patch forever (and Debian have carried it even longer) and the vesafb code doesn't change - is there really any benefit?
<BenC> mjg59: actually, part of the reason I dropped it was because the code did change, and it wasn't trivial to merge
<BenC> and the description of the changes led me to believe we could do with out it
<mjg59> BenC: vesafb.c hasn't been touched since last year?
<BenC> maybe I'm thinking of vgafb
<BenC> vga16fb I mean
<BenC> I wish one of those could die
<mjg59> vga16fb *needs* to be modular
<mjg59> Or alternatively just not built at all now
<mjg59> Though it's only had a few bugfixes this year
<mjg59> Nothing major
<BenC> Ok, vga16fb is modular
<BenC> vesafb isn't
<mjg59> vesafb should be
<BenC> Why isn't the modular vesafb patch upstream?
<mjg59> Because it's a (basically unnecessary) hack
<mjg59> But the framebuffer init stuff we have is not straightforward
<BenC> if it's unnecessary, then why do we need it? :)
<mjg59> So I'd rather not have to rewrite that
<BenC> gotcha
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<bdmurray> Does bug 129812 need any more information other than the specific kernel version?
<mjg59> bdmurray: The hardware description
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-09
<bdmurray> mjg59: Do you mean the laptop model or something else?
<mjg59> Laptop model would be fine
<bdmurray> Okay, thanks
<bullgard4> /sys/bus/i2c/drivers/eeprom/module/srcversion listet 'F2468447AE1D20BFAFC46B6'. How can I read the contents of this EEPROM and disassemble them?
<kraut> moin
<bullgard4> gm!
<Keybuk> kylem: iwl3945 is disabled (by modalias removal) in favour of ipw3945, right?
<kylem> yes.
<kylem> iwl3945 isn't really expected to be working terribly well.
<rtg> I'm working on it right now. 
<rtg> It's got some problems w/wpa_supplicant.
<mjg59> iwl3945 or ipw3945?
<mjg59> ipw3945 seems generally unhappy right now
<rtg> ipw3945
<rtg> Generally unhappy is an understatement.
<mjg59> It seems to basically work if you ignore NM or wpa
<rtg> mjg59: I think the ipw3945 driver is doing its job OK. I suspect the problem is an interaction with wpa_supplicant. This feels like one I've already debugged.
<mjg59> Well, the previous softmac issues have been softmac failing to send association events
<mjg59> But this worked fine in feisty
<rtg> It worked in Feisty after I fixed softmac.
<rtg> Linville never did take the change upstream.
<mjg59> Yes, but we have that patch in gutsy
<rtg> Well, maybe thats not it then. I'm still digging.
<rtg> This feels like the same bug. ipw is associating OK, then complains that it is requested to scan right after that. Dunno yet if that is significant, but it seem anomalous.
<Keybuk> kylem: when's a good time to test the iwl driver? is it a matter of blacklisting ipw and putting iwl in /etc/modules should I choose to do so?
<kylem> i wouldn't until post-gutsy.
<kylem> intel has been concentrating on getting 4965 support going, iwl3945 is sorely lacking in areas.
<BenC> kylem: you have bad dir perms in gutsy git tree
<BenC> drwxr-sr-x 2 kyle kernel_team 4096 2007-08-02 19:33 /srv/kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-gutsy.git/objects/33
<kylem> odd.
<BenC> Keybuk: unless Intel certifies the iwl3945 driver, we wont enable it
<kylem> zinc% umask
<kylem> 002
<BenC> kylem: ssh zinc umask
<BenC> see about non-interactive
<kylem> sigh.
<kylem> intel has been concentrating on getting 4965 support going, iwl3945 is sorely lacking in areas.kyle@bearlake:~$ ssh zinc.ubuntu.com "echo $SHELL"
<kylem> /bin/bash
<kylem> fucks sake.
<kylem> kyle@bearlake:~$ ssh zinc.ubuntu.com "echo $SHELL"
<kylem> anyway, that would be why. it's set for zsh, but not for bash.
<BenC> kylem: ah, that'll do it...can you fix the perms real quick so I can push?
<kylem> heh.
<kylem> it's .profile for bash, isn't it?
<amitk> .bashrc
<BenC> .bashrc for non-login
<kylem> apparently not...
<kylem> kyle@bearlake:~$ ssh zinc.ubuntu.com "echo $SHELL"zinc% cat .bashrc
<kylem> umask 002
<kylem> kyle@bearlake:~$ ssh zinc.ubuntu.com umask
<kylem> 022
<kylem> can someone tell me why gnome-terminal is being a complete and utter cock about copy & pasting?
<BenC> well, I'm off for some loonch
<Keybuk> BenC: ok
<Keybuk> I was interested in finding out whether it fixed ipw's abysmal performance issues
<BenC> kylem: I'm expecting to see "beat bash into submission" on your next status report :)
<BenC> Keybuk: it's odd that everyone else has problems with ipw3945 and I don't :)
<kylem> so. how is this working for everyone else?
<BenC> kylem: check my dot files on zinc if you need to
<BenC> maybe just copy them, they are stock other than umask
<BenC> .profile and .bashrc
<amitk> I have umask 0002 in my .bashrc
<kylem> and ssh zinc umask works for you?
<amitk> [amit@home] -(~) $ ssh amitk@zinc.ubuntu.com umask
<amitk> 0002
<kylem> i suspect it's because bash is not my shell.
<kylem> (seriously, why would anyone want to use it anyway ;-)
<kylem> fixed.
<kylem> (the perms)
<tehk> I wonder if the compiz maintainer will pull in the first official fusion release that will be here in a few days.
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-10
<spettit> hey
<spettit> i have a few questions and i need some help on where to direct them
<BFTD> ok
<spettit> i'm looking for some help with video drivers
<spettit> i'm assuming this isn't the propper channel
<BFTD> what OS?
<BFTD> no
<BFTD> but I'll start you off
<spettit> i'm assuming this isn't the propper channel
<spettit> i could use any help you could provide
<BFTD> Well, the main help chan is #ubuntu, but if you have kubuntu then go into #kubuntu, or Xubuntu go to #xubuntu
<BFTD> but what video card?
<spettit> a nVidia 7600 GT
<BFTD> nice card
<spettit> a nVidia 7600 GS is listed in the HCL
<BFTD> yeah that's fine
<spettit> and it's PCIe 16x
<spettit> i'm having a hell of a time getting the thing to run
<spettit> and i've seen a few other people who have had problems with fiesty fawn getting it to run as well
<BFTD> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<spettit> that's it?
<spettit> because after install i can't even get x to start
<spettit> i had to install in text mode
<BFTD> no
<BFTD> then run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<BFTD> or maybe its xorg-xserver
<BFTD> I can never remember
<spettit> thanks
<spettit> i'll have to try that when i get hom
<spettit> home
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<kraut> moin
<abogani> TheMuso: Bug #131029 would be great to have.
<TheMuso> abogani: You mean the RT on PowerPC, yeah it would.
<kraut> does anybody know, how i could send a magic-sysrq through a remote terminal-console over  cyclades tsc?
<abogani> kraut: "echo char_of_sysrq_command > /proc/sysrq-trigger" ?
<TheMuso> is there a way of binding a particular PCi device to a kernel module? I will be looking at a PCI device that I think may be a serial device, but there is a good chance the kernel serial drivers don't know about it.
<Nafallo> x86_64 generic isn't tickless?
<mjg59> Correct
<Nafallo> is there a reason? :-)
<mjg59> Becuse x86_64 doesn't support tickless yet
<Nafallo> hehe. clear enough.
<Nafallo> I'll go with x86 then.
<elmo> e1000: 0000:02:00.0: e1000_probe: The EEPROM Checksum Is Not Valid
<elmo> ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled
<elmo> e1000: probe of 0000:02:00.0 failed with error -5
<elmo> I just got that on a laptop, which I swear to god, was working 2 weeks ago
<elmo> can someone please tell me, why on earth, we don't just kill that check with EXTREME prejudice
<elmo> it's complete crack
<Nafallo> I have a weird error on Tribe-4 x86 :-)
<Nafallo> I have to keep control pressed in for the live to boot...
<mjg59> Nafallo: Turion?
<Nafallo> yes
<mjg59> Should be fixed in git
<Nafallo> TL50
<Nafallo> thanks :-)
<Nafallo> ah. it works once its graphical :-)
<mjg59> Because there's plenty of stuff generating interrupts then
<Nafallo> aha :-)
<Nafallo> I hope it's a new one soon then :-P
<Nafallo> hmm. I can't boot at all from harddrive :-P
<Nafallo> hehe. funny bug :-)
<BenC> Nafallo: "nolapic_timer nohz=off"
<Nafallo> BenC: thanks. any idea when you upload the fix? :-)
<BenC> Nafallo: sometime before the next tribe :)
<Nafallo> :-P
<BenC> kylem: ping
<kylem> yo
<BenC> elmo: I believe e1000 has an mod param to ignore that
<BenC> kylem: since I'll be gone next week, I'll need to hand over gutsy kernel to you during that time
<mjg59> elmo: It's a bug - it's reading the eeprom before it's completely powered up the chip
<kylem> BenC, yeah, that's fine.
<elmo> BenC: users shouldn't have to twiddle mod params to get their wired network working though
<mjg59> elmo: Try booting with the ethernet plugged in
<kylem> elmo, can you test kernels on that box?
<BenC> kylem: you can still reach me if you need to via email, but I don't suspect you'll have a problem
<mjg59> Intel have known about this for over a year
<elmo> mjg59: ok - but until that's fixed, can we just turn it off? :/
<elmo> kylem: not that specific laptop, the owner just left for 2 weeks
<kylem> BenC, it'll be fine, though i'll be off friday, so i'll make sure stuff gets done by then.
<mjg59> elmo: I suspect that would be the sensible thing to do
<kylem> elmo, fuck. ok.
<BenC> kylem: thanks
<kylem> elmo, i suspect it is fixed.
<Mmike> Where do I find help on 2.6.22 kernel compilation with fiesty? I downloaded kernel src from kernel.org (2.6.22), got .config from gutsy, make oldconfig, make-kpkg, and got .deb that is 140 MB large... that's a bit too much, right? :)
<mjg59> Disable CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL
<Mmike> thnx, i'll try
<Mmike> I tought I did disable that :) thnx
* lamont recreates his diff for hppa, pushes his archive.  now to email the list and maybe get it into -9.26
<Nafallo> lamont: that will make that version come quicker I hope ;-)
<BenC> mjg59: actually, it's CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO
<lamont> Nafallo: given that I successfully built -9.25hppa1 with that config, the (non-LP as yet for other reasons) hppa archive is happy.
<lamont> which is to say, I'd like to see -9.26 soonish, just so that I can work through getting d-i and such built.
<lamont> Plan is to light up hppa in LP real soon now.  (there's a little java debugging to do)
<lamont> that also requires a small (arch/parisc) kernel patch to let gdb build, so that the gcj folks can have a working debugger.
<Nafallo> :-)
<mjg59> BenC: Ah, close :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<bullgard4> Why is there no man kinit?
<rgl> hello
<rgl> its normal for a system to receive NMI in /proc/interrupts ?    maybe its due to to the Intel TCO Timer/Watchdog?
<bullgard4> rgl On my machine /proc/interrups lists "NMI: 0"
<rgl> bullgard4, I got one where NMI is also 0.   but in this one, I have enabled the watchdog thing.
<bullgard4> TCO = temperature controlled oscillator?
<Kano> hi, what to do to add 3 little kernel patches which are confirmed to work? i tried it with one as bug and it is still not in there. only 1-2 liners to add new ids...
<Kano> do you think i should wait 1 y till you add these things
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/kernel/kernel-update-pack/source/libata-add-ich8m-pciids-to-ata_piix.patch
<Kano> thats needed for ICH8M
<Kano> modified the patch from mm with one line. that it applies
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/kernel/kernel-update-pack/source/t-sinus_111card-2.6.16.diff
<Kano> for t-sinus 111
<Kano> http://kanotix.com/files/kernel/kernel-update-pack/source/2.6.20-via-quirks.patch
<Kano> thats the one i reported in bugs and still wait...
<Kano> cant you just apply those 3 without long discussions- they work 100%
<mhb> hello kernel masters... I am sorry to bother but I have a bug 62500 sitting for quite a long time in Malone, the solution is quite easy (include one firmware file in linux-restricted-modules) and it would enable the support for several DVB-T devices ... could someone take a look at it, please?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-12
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<humbol1> how can I get the latest feisty git tree without downloading 200MB via git? Is there a way I could resync the linux-source package tree?
<humbol1> In debian/config/i386 there are sever config files for subarchs. How can I best create a config file for subarch crusoe or crusoe-lowlatency?
<humbol1> Is there a way to automatically create such a config file without thouching it by hand?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-04
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/69218/  2.6.26-5-generic and nvidia issue
<CarlFK> .26 makes my wifi work, but nvidia not
* abogani changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.26-4.10 (based on 2.6.26 final) |  Latest news: Please test last-good-boot, now in intrepid (grub/module-init-tools) | Next meeting: Aug 5, 16:00 UTC | Kernel Team machine: http://kernel.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> booting 2.6.26-5 hung on an acpi thing, so I tried acpi=off and got ~ "crash - use apic=debug and file a report" - so I booted with debug, what all should I include in the report?  
<CarlFK> and is it against the kernel? 
<CarlFK> oh yeah - booting w/ debug, it stopped on [    0.556031] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode
<CarlFK> hit the power button and it finished booting 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Beside the usual suspects (kernel version, dmesg (since power button helps), it would be helpfull to have the contents of /proc/acpi/dsdt and dmidecode
<Kano> CarlFK: is it a system with ati xpress 1200?
<CarlFK> Kano: nvidia 
<Kano> nvidia chipset?
<CarlFK> GeForce 7150M - and a bunch of other stuff - I'll post lspci in my report
<CarlFK> smb_tp: what is dsdt?
<CarlFK> cat .... doesn't look human readable 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, The ACPI description table. It is binary. 
<Kano> BenC: could you update to 2.6.26.1?
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/254668  Ill attach it
<smb_tp> CarlFK, you have to disassemble with iasl to get ascii (still quite cryptic)
<smb_tp> CarlFK, oh, and also put which kernel was the most recent that worked for you
<CarlFK> probably 24-12 in March hardy beta
<smb_tp> CarlFK, ok also before early enabling the boot ec... but best keep all info together in the report. there have been similar cases (without the power button work-around). but it is better to track this separately.
<CarlFK> to figure out what kernel works: i have 5 kernels: .24-12-386, -19-386, -19-generic, 26-4/5-generic - what kernel params should I boot them with?
<CarlFK> I don't exactly have time to try too many permutations on all of them
<smb_tp> CarlFK, I think -19-generic should show the same probs. If you boot there with the options that did let you see where the hang occured, so you can tell it appears at the same place (or not)
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Otherwise it is ok if you just say what you think was the last one that was ok.
<CarlFK> ﻿19-generic apic=debug make sense?
<smb_tp> CarlFK, oh it was apic debug you referred to above. It should not hurt. Guess the important part is to remove quiet and splash to see what is going on
<CarlFK> ok - off we go.
<CarlFK> ﻿﻿2.6.24-19-generic apic=debug, no hang.  dmesg attached.  should I attach any other logs?
<smb_tp> CarlFK, None I can currently think of
<CarlFK> I need to compile madwifi for 2.26 (because ath5k doesn't support mode=ap) - any idea where the headers are?  
<CarlFK> im still on hardy, so I don't have intrepid repos enabled 
<soren> CarlFK: "2.26"? You mean 2.6.26?
<soren> brb
<Kano> CarlFK: install module-assistant , then m-a prepare
<CarlFK> soren: yes
<CarlFK> Kano: k - thanks.  booting back to .26 we go
<zul> how do you skip the abi checks when running the fakeroot debian/rules binary-whatever
<Kano> time debian/rules binary-debs flavours=generic skipabi=true skipmodule=true
<soren> CarlFK: If you have 2.6.26, you must have compiled it yourself, so only you know where the headers might be.
<soren> (since you say that you're on hardy)
<AlmightyCthulhu> you can use the 2.6.26 packages from Intrepid
<AlmightyCthulhu> I would advise against it
<smb_tp> CarlFK, ...hm right. in that case after a binary-generic and a binary-headers run, the headers all and headers generic package would have to be installed...
<CMDL1N3> hello
<CMDL1N3> i keep getting /sbin/modprobe abnormal exit when i boot 8.04 install cd
<smb_tp> CarlFK, if you are doing your own kernels you might want to remove the lines introduced by http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=b3b233c7d948a5f55185fb5a1b248157b948a1e5
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-05
<sebner1> hi, is there a known issuse with intel gm 915 and kernel intrepid?
<BenC> sebner1: it's better to mention your probably then to ask if there is a problem
<sebner1> BenC: my sisters laptop has a intel gma 915 and with hardy and a intrepid kernel it's not booting everytime. sometimes it`'s "No Screens found". but just with the updated kernel. if I also update xorg the same remains
<BenC> sebner1: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg would be helpful
<amitk> sebner1: by 'not booting', do you mean the X doesn't start?
<BenC> amitk: that's the assumption I was going on :)
<sebner1> amitk: yes but I solved the issuse. it is a kernel issuse. disable usplash solves it.
<johanbr> Booting Intrepid with splash usually (but not always) makes my Dell 1420 go haywire. The splash never appears and the speaker starts beeping like crazy. Is this known?
<johanbr> Booting the hardy kernel behaves the same way, so it looks related to the intrepid usplash rather than the intrepid kernel.
<BenC> amitk: that was terrible unhelpful...I would have liked to have actually fixed that
<BenC> smb_tp: I'll ACK that amd SB700 hpet patch in kernel-team@ for hardy
<BenC> smb_tp: and I'll pull it in for intrepid
<smb_tp> BenC, It looks safe enough. At least only having effect on a specific hw. 
<smb_tp> BenC, I was not sure Hardy was targetted
<johanbr> To answer my own question, yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/253399/
<amitk> BenC: despair not... I can reproduce it on my laptop. Just upgraded kernel-only to Intrepid. With splash, I only get a blank screen. On disabling splash, everything works.
<BenC> amitk: are you using any video= or vga= cmdline options?
<BenC> amitk: does installing v86d fix things?
<amitk> BenC: no video= or vga=
<amitk> i guess v86d is an intrepid-only package..
<BenC> it is, and you'll need latest initramfs-tools to go with it
<amitk> BenC: will have to wait a bit, I lost wireless (3945) on the upgrade.
<BenC> amitk: update linux-restricted-modules-common to get the firmware
<amitk> hmm... /lib/firmware/<kernel-version> wasn't created
<amitk> BenC: ack, just discovered ^
<BenC> amitk: right, because it's all general in /lib/firmware/ now (not kernel version specific)
<fransman>  I have build a Ubuntu kernel for a Cobalt Raq server box. It has only ttyS0 as output, so no tty's/no video but that's ok for testing. The kernel is booting in a second stage fired-up by a embedded kernel. This all goes nice. But it look's like this new kernel is less verbose at startup.
<fransman> it show only booting kernel... Ubuntu intrepid (development branch) deblnxsrv15 ttyS0 deblnxsrv15 login:
<fransman> what do I've got to do to get it more verbose?
<amitk> BenC: installing v86d solves the problem
<BenC> amitk: interesting...I'd say that's a bug in uvesafb if it causes that problem without v86d installed
<BenC> fransman: remove "quiet" from the kernel cmdline
<fransman> BenC: It's a Linux server box that does not boot with Grub
<fransman> So there is no quiet in the boot line
<BenC> fransman: you have to be passing some sort of cmdline to the new kernel no matter how you boot (even with kexec), so check that cmdline
<BenC> fransman: or try console=ttyS0
<fransman> It does already boot with command line: 'console=ttyS0,115200 debug ip=off '
<fransman> But it does not more then pasted
<BenC> fransman: then I'm at a loss
<fransman> but we will find out in the next day's for sure
<fransman> thanks for your support BenC:
<BenC> fransman: np, let me know how things go
<fransman> I do
<amitk> fransman: does the box have BIOS over serial?
<fransman> yes
<fransman> so it show boot state 0 and 1, but it's less verbose on the kernel in 2
<mpt> I have a reproducible kernel panic when running the Intrepid alpha 3 live CD inside VirtualBox. Where should I report it, and with what information?
<amitk> fransman: Was something changed in the bios?
<fransman> no please
<fransman> we are hacking linux not bioses
<amitk> fransman: I meant changing bios options :)
<fransman> In this box you can not change bios options
<fransman> there is even no bios screen
<fransman> it all embedded 
<fransman> build on linux
<fransman> (for the boot-process i mean)
<abogani> Is it meeting time?
<abogani> What is the last useful day for push a custom kernel flavour in Universe?
<amitk> abogani: a new flavour not covered by the ports package?
<BenC> Sorry, meeting is now
 * BenC got caught up in 2.6.27
<abogani> amitk: No the "old" -rt kernel flavour...
* soren changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.26-5.14 (based on 2.6.26 final) |  Latest news: Please test last-good-boot, now in intrepid (grub/module-init-tools) | Next meeting: Aug 5, 16:00 UTC | Kernel Team machine: http://kernel.ubuntu.com
<BenC> I don't have much in the way of topics for this meeting...Intrepid is moving along, now is a good time for testing (kernel has settled)
<amitk> abogani: ASAP, we are getting close to Alpha4 :)
<BenC> abogani, amitk: Actually universe freeze is way later than the rest of the dist (somewhere around beta?)...as long as no one wants CD's with -rt on it :)
<abogani> BenC: I'm the only man on the planet that would be happy to see a Ubuntu LiveCD with -rt kernel.... :)
<BenC> abogani: what about ubuntu-studio?
<BenC> Ok, so as far as agenda's go...let's just open the floor to some general questions/comments :)
<abogani> BenC:  Sorry I'm very busy with build system of the -rt kernel flavour and i'm not informed about Ubuntu Studio status except that Cory hope to have the kernel asap.
<BenC> Anyone have any questions about intrepid kernel, features and such?
<BenC> abogani: ok
<BenC> Ok...guess we'll call this meeting...if anyone has anything they would like to discuss, please feel free to ask
<abogani> BenC: What i'll do when i have a working rt kernel source package? Should i put it on REVU? Or pass it to an UKT member (that is canonical employer)?
<BenC> abogani: REVU
<abogani> shudder
<abogani> soren: Is it possible create an intrepid vm with ubuntu-vm-builder on hardy?
<abogani> Compiling Intrepid kernel on updated intrepid obtain:
<abogani> make: Entering directory `/home/ubuntu/linux-rt-2.6.26-1.0/debian/build/build-rt'
<abogani>  CHK     include/linux/version.h  
<abogani> CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.hc  
<abogani> CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh  
<abogani> CHK     include/linux/compile.h  
<abogani> CC      arch/x86/mm/pageattr.o
<abogani> arch/x86/mm/pageattr.c: In function 'try_preserve_large_page':
<abogani> arch/x86/mm/pageattr.c:307: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<abogani> Please submit a full bug report,
<abogani> with preprocessed source if appropriate.
<abogani> See <file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.3/README.Bugs> for instructions.
<abogani> make[1]: *** [arch/x86/mm/pageattr.o] Error 1
<abogani> make: *** [arch/x86/mm] Error 2
<abogani> Any clue?
<abogani> doko, ^
<amitk> BenC: from uvesafb documentation:
<amitk> Note that the v86d userspace helper has to be available at all times in
<amitk> +order for uvesafb to work properly.  If you want to use uvesafb during
<amitk> +early boot, you will have to include v86d into an initramfs image, and
<amitk> +either compile it into the kernel or use it as an initrd.
<BenC> amitk: I know that part
<BenC> amitk: but uvesafb not working shouldn't mean it destroys the video
<mjg59> Is vga= being passed at the command line?
<mjg59> Because, if so, grub's probably programming a mode
<amitk> mjg59: no vga= or video= is being passed.
<amitk> ohh.. and it seems to mess up resume too. I see the pointer for a bit, then blank screen, just like on login with splash enabled
<Ng> anyone about with a 4965 wireless chip? it takes ages to connect to wireless on resume, but normally it connects really quickly. If I poke it to try a new connection after resume it's pretty quick too
<mjg59> I think that's just n-m taking its time to rescan
<Ng> hmm
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-06
<Sunbow> hi one question: haven´t all linux distro the same kernel, and goes updating with new versions of kernel that are released?
<abogani> doko: Are you around?
<doko> ?
<abogani> Matthias: gcc-4.3 (Intrepid default compiler) go to Segmentation fault compiling Intrepid linux kernel. Seems that multiple assignments (>1) is the cause of bug.
<abogani> i.e. Compiling linux-source-2.6.26 on just updated Intrepid system result in first Seg.fault at arch/x86/mm/pageattr.c line 307. If i replace multiple assignments into multiple single assignments gcc works.
<abogani> doko: Any clue?
<doko> it's fixed. please upgrade
<abogani> doko: Yeah! Thanks a lot!
<fabbione> doko: in what version of gcc is fixed?
<doko> fabbione: latest and greatest
<fabbione> doko: ok perfect.. ubuntu3, right?
<doko> 4.3.1-8ubuntu3
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> that might explain why i see the crash on hppa that's at ubuntu2
<fabbione> but not ia64/sparc that are at ubuntu1
<fabbione> doko: i will just spare you the bug report after trying ubuntu3 ;)
<doko> there's no bug =)
<fabbione> ahhaha
<fabbione> on hppa it trigeers only when building hppa32 binary, but not on hppa64 :)
<fabbione> BenC: pull requests always to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com?
<fabbione> ^^ or anybody else that knows...
<soren> fabbione: Yes.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> thanks
<BenC> fabbione: yeah
<fabbione> BenC: ok.. will be there in a few minutes.. just finishing last test build
<BenC> fabbione: is this gfs stuff?
<fabbione> BenC: yes
<fabbione> BenC: what is ubuntu/ubuntu-next.git tree? 2.6.27?
<fabbione> BenC: mail sent to kernel-team
 * fabbione is off
<fabbione> BenC: let me know please if you pull/when etc.
<fabbione> thanks
<BenC> fabbione: yeah, ubuntu-next is me following upstream, rebasing, pushing our patches
<fabbione> BenC: ok. skip the gfs stuff for -next. It's changeing a lot upstream and needs love in a different way
<fabbione> will make it ready for you when we have it ready upstream
 * fabbione &
<BenC> fabbione: ok, I'll get that pull done
<naxxtor> hey, i cloned the git repos for the kernel today, i'm having problems building it - i'm getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/d5a34a757 
<naxxtor> i looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile , but it's not particularly clear as to what i can do about it
<naxxtor> anyone around to help me with a build problem?  I get these errors: http://pastebin.com/d5a34a757
<pwnguin> BenC: FYI, i said nothing about bisection before because it's not my bug ;)
<alex_joni> naxxtor: sounds like you have an ABI bump to me.. but it's been ages since I knew what to do about it
<alex_joni> a really long time ago something like this worked: $ echo "Yes" > debian/abi/i386.ignore
<BenC> pwnguin: ah, I need to check From better in the future...sorry :)
<pwnguin> BenC: I just need to couch my findings with more "it appears" language ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-07
<fabbione> BenC: thanks
<AlmightyCthulhu> bug 251338
<AlmightyCthulhu> when can the patch for this be applied to Ubuntu?
<AlmightyCthulhu> https://launchpad.net/bugs/251338
<BenC> AlmightyCthulhu: I'll see about getting it into hardy and intrepid
<AlmightyCthulhu> BenC: Thanks, I put Matthew Garrett's patch on there
<AlmightyCthulhu> if that helps
<AlmightyCthulhu> BenC: Any idea why the audio wouldn't come back from suspend?
<AlmightyCthulhu> it does on kernel 2.6.26, but nothing earlier
<bewst1> BenC or anybody else: having this problem building the intrepid kernel from git on hardy: http://dpaste.com/70040/
<bewst1> I mention BenC because I see he has had a similar problem (only worse): http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/07/%23ubuntu-kernel.html
<bewst1> Can anyone help?
<naxxtor> n/names
<naxxtor> oops
<superm1> BenC, re http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=commit;h=67c6d0baed34e5a439ddb7003a70abe0c327fc7b i did it that way because that meant upstream sources could just be extracted right into the tree
<superm1> without needing to modify things
<mkrufky> ...speaking of which.....
<mkrufky> that gpio call to ivtv should be changed to happen by default in the ivtv driver, regardless of lirc being present
<mkrufky> and the lirc_pvr150 module can work with pvrusb2, hvr1950, hvr1900, and all ivtv boards
<mkrufky> also hvr1800 hvr1250 hvr1200 hvr1700 etc
<mkrufky> whomever called it lirc_pvr150 -- its a misnomer ....  should have been called lirc_zilog
<superm1> the original author of the module i believe was testing it with a pvr150 
<superm1> but that sounds sensible
<mkrufky> it would be better to toggle the gpio regardless inside ivtv, so that you (lirc) wont need to depend on that symbol export
<mkrufky> and he probably tested with pvr150 because that (i believe) is the first board to use the zilog recv / blaster
<mkrufky> ...many folks dont realize that most hauppauge boards use zilog
<superm1> could you get that changed inside ivtv?
<mkrufky> id recommend that instead, just forward that ubuntu patch to the ivtv maintainer and let him integrate it
<mkrufky> Hans Verkuil
<mkrufky> its a single call to a gpio that pulls the zilog out of reset
<superm1> alright
<mkrufky> 1 line of code
<mkrufky> \i would imagine its an UBUNTU SAUCE patch
 * mkrufky looks
<BenC> superm1: but it was broken because we can't dpkg-source the tree with symlinks in it like that
<BenC> superm1: I know it was upstream that was lame...I certainly wasn't pointing at you for that :)
<superm1> BenC, oh i suppose I didn't test dpkg-source'ing.  I just built the packages directly from the tree
<mkrufky> hmm.. .i just looked thru intrepid history and i dont see that patch in ivtv at all
<BenC> mjg59: I did a huge cleanup on toshiba_acpi 0.19a (and called it 0.20) and planned on sending it upstream...care to test it before hand (or make some suggestion why it shouldn't go upstream)?
<tormod> can someone please take a look at bug #192772 (tim is on vacation IIRC)
 * laga waves
<laga> are there known problem with aufs/unionfs and NFS in intrepid? launchpad doesn't seem to list any
<laga> my diskless clients OOPS when early userspace uses mkdir
<mjg59> BenC: It's kind of dead (based on the original developer0 - there's an effort to rewrite it from scratch. On the other hand, any cleanups to the existing code are probably worth it
<pwnguin> BenC: there's a toshiba-linux mailing list that kinda looks officalish
<pwnguin> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Flinux.toshiba-dme.co.jp%2Flinux%2F&ei=w2qbSLE-jOq8BcH9wJQG&usg=AFQjCNF1ORipJY8hNVy11IXquVQUxBVtLA&sig2=eVDLkyEixzNjDv_H80fI5A
<pwnguin> doh
<pwnguin> linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/
<laga> okay, i've created a new bug report and attached some logs. bug #255874
<BenC> mjg59: since toshib.ko's interface is duplicated in toshiba_acpi, should we just disable the former in our tree?
<BenC> laga: unionfs in ubuntu doesn't support NFS...I'de be surprised if aufs did
<laga> aufs did, in hardy.
<laga> in fact, that was the reason why i was pestering everyone to include aufs in hardy ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-08
<mjg59> BenC: toshiboa.ko doesn't depend on ACPI, so in principle it provides functionality that isn't implemented elsewhere
<mjg59> In reality, I suspect Ubuntu doesn't cope with anything that old now
<BenC> mjg59: do you have such machines?
<mjg59> BenC: Nope
<mjg59> They'd have to be <2000
<BenC> mjg59: would we be better off just using the stock toshiba_acpi module and getting rid of the acpi_hotkey argument in /etc/modprobe.d/?
<mjg59> Eh. Probably not yet.
<mjg59> It needs porting to input_polldev
<BenC> Now there's something I'd be willing to do
<mjg59> You might want to get in touch with Daniel Silverstone
<mjg59> He was looking at a complete rewrite
<BenC> last Daniel touched it was years ago
<BenC> well, a little over a year at least
<BenC> I just wish I had hardware to test, but I guess emailing a few lists with a patch would do
<BenC> mjg59: Ok, if I were to write a drivers/input/misc/toshiba_btns.c driver, then we wouldn't need the patch to toshiba_acpi.c, right?
<mjg59> Yeah, he's been working on it again lately
<BenC> I'll email Daniel first, but that seems like a suitable way to do it
<BenC> Actually, we just wouldn't need the hotkey part...the rest of it for fan/lcd/video would still be usable
<BenC> mjg59: I hate how toshiba_acpi's flagrant use of AE_* status codes in paths that have nothing to do with acpi :/
<mjg59> Yeah, bonghits
<BenC> In fact, it had module_init() returning AE_* status
<mjg59> Quality
<BenC> mjg59: well that was easy...driver is written, but I don't have a table of the keys returned...so I'll shoot it over to daniel and hope he can fill it in
<Kano> hi BenC , 2.6.26.2 is out
<superm1> Kano, did you get a chance to look over the stuff I put in git?
<superm1> Kano, is it sane to resolve the errors you were seeing?
<Kano> superm1: nope,did try things with splashtop ;)
<Kano> i can change the first menu also i added java 1.6
<Kano> btw. i used one acpi patch with seemed to help at least for one of the kanotix users
<BenC> Kano: please stop doing that
<Kano> http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/7/24/286
<BenC> Kano: I have a script that tells me that info, and I didn't name it Kano
<Kano> patching kernels?
<BenC> Kano: stop telling me when updates are out
<Kano> BenC: well you take really much time usually to update...
<BenC> Kano: there's good reason
<BenC> Kano: but it's not because I don't know it's there
<Kano> what do you think about that acpi thermal mini patch
<Kano> do you know a solution for some xpress 1200 users which can not boot without acpi=off?
<abogani> Should I make a meta-package, for obtain linux-rt and linux-image-rt, on my own for -rt kernel? Or UKT can provide it via linux-meta ?
<amitk> abogani: you'll have to do your own. But you can copy intrepid meta or port meta.
<abogani> amitk: Ok. Thanks.
<AlmightyCthulhu> if anyone can answer this.....
<AlmightyCthulhu> what is going on with the realtime kernel in Intrepid?
<abogani> AlmightyCthulhu: Under test through PPA.
<AlmightyCthulhu> ahhh, thanks, the repo still has 2.6.24
<AlmightyCthulhu> that startled me
<abogani> smb_tp: May i disturb you with one stupid question?
<smb_tp> abogani, sure. though I don't think there are any stupid ones.
<abogani>  What is the best way to build test kernel for both i386 and amd64 archs? 
<abogani> As like you usually do for your test kernels (http://people.ubuntu.com/~smb/)?
<abogani> A couple of pc? KVM on 64bit host? 
<abogani> Or what?
<smb_tp> abogani, I normally use a 64bit host with -386 build chroot (well actually -am64 build chroot as well)
<abogani> smb_tp: Thus without boot test.
<abogani> ?
<smb_tp> abogani, two machines would be faster but I am lacking hardware... Boot test depends sometimes on the changes. If I change drivers to hardware I don't have I sometimes skip it.
<abogani> Right.
<smb_tp> abogani, Otherwise I test the 64bit version on the build host and the 32bit one on a vm (can't use kvm since my machines are too old)
<smb_tp> abogani, Or 32bit on the laptop but I normally try to preserve that
<abogani> smb_tp: I hope that you never incur in a fs data lossbug
<abogani> :-)
<abogani> smb_tp: Last thing: What i should set to test kernel package to avoid conflicts? Seems to me that you set EXTRAVERSION, isn't it?
<smb_tp> abogani, Guess if I change stuff on filesystems I would have to be extra careful. :)
<abogani> :)
<smb_tp> abogani, No not exactly. I use the debian method and only change the version number in the debian/changelog, recreate debian/control (if necessary) and run debian/rules 
<smb_tp> abogani, The EXTRAVERSION remains unchanged.
<smb_tp> abogani, Numberwise i take the last released version and add some suffix
<abogani> as like smb4?
<smb_tp> abogani, yes exactly
<smb_tp> abogani, like -19.37 -> -19.37smb1
<abogani> I understand.
<abogani> Thanks a lot! :-)
<smb_tp> abogani, No problem. :)
<Kano> BenC: how about backporting ath5k from 2.6.27-rc2 as it support ar2007 like eee pc + adding ath9k
<Kano> then madwifi is not needed -only if you would like to use it as ap
<Kano> your madwifi is the wrong code anyway as only the hal branch would give additional device support
<abogani> I incur in this error "EE: Missing modules (start begging for mercy)" during building ... How can resolve it? How can regenerate module list to avoid this type of error?
<abogani> Obviously i have added two new modules.
<rtg> abogani: actually, it sounds like you've removed some modules.
<abogani> Yes you are right.
<abogani> I have removed two modules also.
<rtg> abogani: look in debian/scripts/modules-check. there are a couple of ways to work around missing modules.
<rtg> s/modules-check/module-check/
<abogani> rtg: Thanks fro suggestion! I'll look at in.
<abogani> s/fro/for
<rtg> abogani: np
<mdke> hi there. I have been struggling to get sound working with ubuntu, it works occasionally then disappears again. I filed a bug about six weeks ago but haven't had any triage on it. Is there someone I could contact to try and progress the bug?
<mdke> it's bug 240628
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-09
<abogani> BenC, Are you around?
<abogani> tjaalton, Are you around?
<tjaalton> abogani: yes (briefly :)
<tjaalton> and gone again ->
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-10
<benje> hello
<benje> i get a lot of message from ata1.00: revalidation failed (errno=-2) failed to recover some devices,retry... ata1: soft ressetiting link ata1.00:configured for UDMA/25 <== :/ change from 33 to 25) ata1: EH complete ata1.00 eception Emask .... ata1.00: status { DRDY } ata1: soft resseting link  ....
<benje> it's during install process with hardy
<benje> on fujitsu amilo xa2528 notebook
<benje> this is disk detect which activate this state with lapic this is ata3 which is doing same error always the dvd (no dvd inside) 
<benje> in all mode; clockevents: could not switch to one-shot mode: lapic is not fonctionnal.  Even with lapic 
<benje> could not switch to high resolution mode but i see with option pci=routeirq and lapic that hpet0 is created 3 32bit timer 25Mhz
<benje> if i don't use noapic cd-rom is detected as 1st disk
<benje> seems to come from Optiarc  dvd-rw reports diagnostique failure. may indicate drive fault or invalid emulation
<benje> any idea ? there some hpet error too device is busy 
<benje> caused by lapic not active even lapic boot option is here
<benje> hardy boot with pci=routeirq acpi_skip_timer_override noapic
<benje> depending of option dvd is sda or sdb 
<benje> blacklist pata_amd and no more error seem to use amd74xx i try 
<benje> with amf74xx an error too
<benje> bye
<_gAri-> hi there, can you please help me out where can I find the ubuntu specific kernel patch in peaces that is applied to the vanilla kernel? I mean I only want to use parts of it, not totally
<_gAri-> hi there, can you please help me out where can I find the ubuntu specific kernel patch in peaces that is applied to the vanilla kernel? I mean I only want to use parts of it, not totally
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-03
<Eric_Elliott> My first IRC use is now.  Where or how do I request a current module be included in Ubu kernel to replace module of 2006?
<spO> hi
<spO> i did a go clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git , git checkout Ubuntu-2.6.28-15.48 , git fetch , but then when i do a make menuconfig  the top of the menu says configuration for Kernel 2.6.28-10  
<mjg59> The build scripts set EXTRAVERSION
<mjg59> The source just has whatever upstream defined
<spO> can you please speak english
<spO> the extraversion means that it is what is used?
<spO> or the source is what is used>?
<mjg59> EXTRAVERSION is the makefile variable that contains the bit after .28
<mjg59> The source code defines that as one thing. The Ubuntu build system overrides that definition.
<spO> the build system uses extraversion
<spO> the source code says it is version 10
<spO> err
<spO> the source code says it is 15, but the extraversion in the makefile says it is 10
<mjg59> Yes
<spO> so the build system will use the makefile that says it is 10 and you will get a version 10 kernel?
<mjg59> No
<spO> even though the source is 15?
<spO> you will get a version 15 kernel then?
<mjg59> The Ubuntu build system will pass EXTRAVERSION=-15.48 when you use it
<spO> because that is what the source is
<spO> what about any extra options  that comes with the new version -- 15
<mjg59> What are you trying to do?
<spO> nothing special
<spO> just a custom kernel
<mjg59> Then ignore the version numbers
<spO> to make my system super duper faster
<mjg59> You're going to be ABI incompatible anyway
<mjg59> It doesn't matter
<mjg59> Also, the time taken to compile the kernel will dwarf any speed gains you get before you have to recompile again because there's a security update
<spO> why woudl it be ABI incompatible?
<mjg59> Because you'll have made a change that makes it ABI incompatible
<spO> because security patches/updates are general?
<spO> i mean too general
<spO> ie , thye cannot be applied to any custom kernel, in general
<mjg59> Kernel security updates replace the entire kernel
<spO> what does ABI incompatible mean , i mean how is that useful?
<mjg59> The only reason to care about the version number is if you want to carry on using the Ubuntu module packages
<mjg59> And you can't use the Ubuntu module packages if you've made any change to the config that affects the kernel's internal data structures
<spO> of course you could build all your modules again, all the modules everytime you make a custom kernel, right?
<mjg59> Yes
<mjg59> But in that case you don't need to care about the ABI string
<mjg59> (which is the -15.48 bit)
<spO> using modules instead of having it inside the kernel , does that make the system run faster, especially if your system does not load some modules (ie, they are not automatically loaded)
<spO> auto loading of modules is usually have people use modules anyways, i guess
<mjg59> It saves RAM
<mjg59> So, basically, just do what you're doing anyway
<mjg59> The different numbers make no difference
<spO> how does a s ystem handle a kernel, is the whole of it loaded into ram?
<mjg59> Yes
<mjg59> And that ram can't be swapped
<spO> the best reason to make a custom kernel is proabbyl because you can change the processor family from generic  to core 2
<spO> i guess
<spO> so without ABI support, i cannot do an "Update Manager" that is in gnome?
<spO> or is that mostly somethign different?
 * hughhalf yawns
<mdz> how badly screwed am I?
<mdz> [    6.065259] b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 8, Type 4, Revision 4)
<mdz> hmm, seems to be in bcmwl-modaliases, I'll try that
<manjo> chroot, kernelbuilds, etc are written up in the wikipage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenanceStarter
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Q-FUNK> greetings!  is the ability to 'cat' the .config enabled on ubuntu kernels?  
<Q-FUNK> one bug I reported (bug #396286) appears like it might be ubuntu-specific and I'd like to compare ubuntu's config with the one from someone else for whom vanilla 2.6.31-rc4 works fine.
<ubot3> Malone bug 396286 in linux "kernel 2.6.31-generic oops after loading initramfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396286
<makke> Q-FUNK: cat /boot/config-`uname -r` there is no /proc/config.gz
<Q-FUNK> makke: that only provides a partial config, because of config splitter
<Q-FUNK> that's why /proc/config.gz would be useful
<ogasawara> JFo: I don't have a specific one generated right now, but you can always take a look at the list of bugs in launchpad
<JFo> ok cool
<ogasawara> JFo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs
<ogasawara> JFo: and then you can use the Advanced search to narrow down that list to for ex just the New bugs
<JFo> grazie
<JFo> excellent
<JFo> :)
<ogasawara> JFo: let me know if you have questions.  We're sprinting this week so if you don't hear back from me, shoot me an email
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: is there any info missing for bug #396286 before the team can process the bug?
<ubot3> Malone bug 396286 in linux "kernel 2.6.31-generic oops after loading initramfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396286
<JFo> no problem ogasawara 
<JFo> thanks again
<JFo> forgot about the sprint
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: you mentioned another person being able to boot the vanilla kernel . . .
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: care to give the 2.6.31-rc5 mainline kernel build a quick try
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc5/
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: thanks for the URL.  could the generic URL for the kernel team's PPA be added to the bug filing instructions on LP?
<Q-FUNK> yes, I can try it
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: you also mentioned wanting to compare the Ubuntu kconfig
<Q-FUNK> yes, indeed
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: take a look at /boot/config-2.6.31-4-generic
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: that seems to be an incomplete config, due to config splitter.
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: what filesystem are you running?
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: ext3
<Q-FUNK> is there any repo whre I can find e.g. 2.6.30-10 packages that were released earlier?
<Q-FUNK> I'd like to try an incremental upgrade of standard 2.6.30 and 2.6.31 packages until I can spot the exact release that broke it
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: lets try to do a rough bisect
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: ok. can you guide me?
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: yup, just grabbing the links
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: so you mentioned the ubuntu 2.6.30-2 kernel worked
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: so lets have you first confirm the mainline 2.6.30 was working
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=D
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: that's all of the mainline kernel builds we've done
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: so test http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: btw, on a really old bug, someone narrowed-down the cause:  bug #241307.  the bug is still valid on more recent kernels as well.
<ubot3> Malone bug 241307 in linux "kernel oops during bootup in LTSP" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241307
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: looks like apw is already assigned to that one
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: he probably has his hands full tracking 2.6.31 issues for Karmic already, but since I haven't heard from him since adding that info, I thought that I'd ping back.
<Q-FUNK> btw, seems I was momentarily disconnected.  if you have pasted any bisect instructions, I might have missed them
<ogasawara> [16:10:13] <ogasawara> Q-FUNK: so you mentioned the ubuntu 2.6.30-2 kernel worked
<ogasawara> [16:10:32] <ogasawara> Q-FUNK: so lets have you first confirm the mainline 2.6.30 was working
<ogasawara> [16:10:37] <ogasawara> Q-FUNK: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=D
<ogasawara> [16:10:53] <ogasawara> Q-FUNK: that's all of the mainline kernel builds we've done
<ogasawara> [16:11:29] <ogasawara> Q-FUNK: so test http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.30/
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> aren't standard ubuntu releases equivalent to mainline releases and rc releases?
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: the Ubuntu kernels are based on mainline kernels, but with some additional patches on top
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> so I should try all of the 2.6.30 mainline or just the last one?
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: just try 2.6.30 first.  I just want to establish a working mainline kernel for us to bisect from
<Q-FUNK> ok
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: after that test 2.6.31-rc1
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> 31-rc1 wasn't built for i386
<Q-FUNK> I'll use -rc1fix1 instead
<Q-FUNK> /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc1-fix1
<gnarl> Q-FUNK, Yes, this was specially build instead of the automatic one
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-04
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: 'morning!  so, I tested the mainline kernels for bug #396286 and the break indeed happens as soon as we bump from 2.6.30 to 2.6.31.
<ubot3> Malone bug 396286 in linux "kernel 2.6.31-generic oops after loading initramfs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396286
<Severian> Howdy.  Bug 404451 says jfs is no longer built into the kernel.  I believe I found another problem that could have been caused by this.  Is there a reason jfs was moved out of the kernel?  I am trying to decide how to proceed on the error and my install on a test machine.
<ubot3> Malone bug 404451 in linux "JFS no longer built into the default kernel" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404451
<stas> Hi, anybody alive?
<Severian> I hope so.
<stas> good
<stas> I have a question, about kernel builds. Anybody has debs with >=2.6.30 kernel with btrfs module included?
<stas> if no, is it possible that btrfs to be included in the kernel-ppa builds?
<stas> if no, :), is it possible for me to submit in my ppa kernel images for building debs?
<Severian> stas, I can't speak for the kernel guys.  I am just a user.  In the last couple of days, I read an article describing how to get btrfs into karmic.  It involved compileing the kernel with some options turned on.  I would think a ppa for this would be handy.
<stas> Severian: current kernelt team's ppa: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ has builds, but the btrfs module is not included in builds, which is strange cause the images are mostly for testing
<Severian> I think anyone can put up a ppa, stas.  They are, after all personal archives.
<stas> Severian: yeahm I got to try if a linux-image will be accepted for build in ppa
<stas> anyway, when somebody from the team has a minute or two, please drop a line on this question: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/linux/+question/78773
<stas> thanks Severian 
<Severian> I bet there already are kernels there.  I'll go look.
<Q-FUNK> btw, what is the preferred way of setting up a console frame buffer size, these days?  DMA/KMS doesn't apply to this hardware's chipset, so it would have to be using e.g. vesafb or something similar with GRUB cmdline options.
<mjg59> The same as it's ever been
<mjg59> vesafb still has issues in that it's more likely to break suspend/resume
<Severian> stas, I think you were right to ask.  Apparently, there are restrictions on having a kernel in a ppa.
<stas> Severian: I put 2.6.31 with btrfs in my ppa for building
<stas> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sushkov/+archive/personal
<stas> check it in an hour :)
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: success.
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: was this still a 2.6.30, in practice, or an early 2.6.31 with selected rollbacks?
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: it was approx in between 2.6.30 and 2.6.31-rc1
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: ok.  well, this one works.
<Q-FUNK> it gives rather distorted video output, though.
<Q-FUNK> at least, during the bootup with console messages (I boot in single mode without splash for these tests)
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: cool, just trying to narrow down the next one we want you to test
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: give us a sec
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: alright. :)
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: I just noticed, 'lsmod' wasn't included in the data gathered by "ubuntu-bug".  would it be useful to add it?
<stas> ok, this sucks, https://edge.launchpad.net/~sushkov/+archive/personal/+sourcepub/690293/+listing-archive-extra
<stas> how can I get kernel builds with btrfs without having to build it by myself?
<hyperair> don't all the new kernels have it?
<stas> hyperair: I wish
<hyperair> O-o
<hyperair> then what, a patch?
<hyperair> or a CONFIG_?
<stas> but don't know why, the kernel team ignores btrfs modules on build
<hyperair> CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=m
<hyperair> CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y
<hyperair> this is in my kernel config =\
<hyperair> and also in the .31-4 kernel
<stas> I'm asking again somebody to answer me here https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/linux/+question/78773
<stas> hyperair: I checked them all, they ignore btrfs module
<stas> and I also tried building the kernel in ppa, where I failed miserably
<hyperair> you're doing something wrong
<hyperair> linux-image-2.6.31-4-generic has the btrfs kernel module built and installed
<hyperair> modinfo btrfs shows it
<hyperair> hyperair@ipwn:~$ find /lib/modules/2.6.31-4-generic  -name btrfs.ko
<hyperair> /lib/modules/2.6.31-4-generic/kernel/fs/btrfs/btrfs.ko
<stas> hyperair: I've checked it here : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc4/BUILD.LOG
<stas> and I can't see Btrfs filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) Unstable disk format (BTRFS_FS) [y]
<hyperair> dunno
<hyperair> have you looked inside the deb to see if the kernel module exists?
<stas> and this is the linux-image I put to build today, where btrfs was also disabled 
<stas> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sushkov/+archive/personal/+sourcepub/690293/+listing-archive-extra
<hyperair> answer me damnit
<hyperair> have you or have you not looked inside the deb
<stas> hyperair: you don't have to check the deb, deb is build using upstream tarball with applied patch to create the debian package
<stas> and btrfs is in upstream branch since 2.6.29 afaik
<hyperair> yes, and if btrfs.ko exists in the deb, then be happy.
<hyperair> i'm pretty damn sure the kernel-ppa has the same config as the karmic kernes
<hyperair> kernels*
<stas> last time I tried 2.6.3x I had no module btrfs
<hyperair> and when was that?
<hyperair> 2.6.30 doesn't have btrfs 
<hyperair> 2.6.31 does.
<Q-FUNK> silly question, but how does one reset the list of modules pulled in by udev to rebuild the initrd.img from scratch with only minimal modules included?
<Q-FUNK> I'm asking, because on one server, it erroneoulsy pulled in video modules (drm/kms) that match the hardware being used on the laptop to remote-maintain that host and it refuses to stop including them.
<stas> hyperair: 2.6.31 neither contains btrfs, ls lib/modules/2.6.31-020631rc5-generic/kernel/fs
<stas> 9p    autofs   binfmt_aout.ko  configfs  fat       hfsplus  jfs    nfs         ntfs   quota     squashfs  ufs
<stas> adfs  autofs4  binfmt_misc.ko  dlm       freevxfs  hpfs     lockd  nfs_common  ocfs2  reiserfs  sysv      xfs
<stas> affs  befs     cifs            efs       gfs2      isofs    minix  nfsd        omfs   romfs     ubifs
<stas> afs   bfs      coda            exportfs  hfs       jffs2    ncpfs  nls         qnx4   smbfs     udf
<Q-FUNK> stas: can you please use pastebin for this?
<hyperair> how strange.
<hyperair> i guess the ppa builds don't have it eh..
<stas> Q-FUNK: sorry, didn't check what I had to paste
<hyperair> karmic kernels do though
<stas> hyperair: karmic has it neither
<stas> the package I put today in my ppa is from karmic, backported to jaunty
<stas> and I had to modify configs to enable btrfs
<stas> finally it didn't compile
<hyperair> stas: i'm on karmic, and all the karmic kernels from -2 up have it, as far as i can see.
<Q-FUNK> stas: have you tried using vanilla tarballs with the ubuntu .config, then enabling btrfs, then making a package using kernel-package?
<stas> Q-FUNK: the point is to have debs provided without having myself involved
<Q-FUNK> stas: I see.  is a wishlist bug filed on LP for this?
<stas> where's the fun if the kernel-ppa packages which are for testing purpose, are not offering testing features
<stas> Q-FUNK: I placed a question in answers, like a normal user, thought maybe it generate problems
<stas> but no one answered
<stas> so I'm gonna convert it to a bug
<Q-FUNK> stas: a bug can be assigned to maintainers as a TODO, whenever required, so, yes, this tends to work better than a question :)
<stas> Q-FUNK: it good to now in future :)
<Q-FUNK> it doesn't mean that maintianers have the time to get around replying to every bug on time for a release, but filing a cheerful feature request bug to enable kernel module X eventually tends to be addressed.
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: btw, did you see my reply about pata_cs5535 ?  it would need to be compiled as built-in, rather than as module, for this to have the desired effect (see bug #318805 for details)
<ubot3> Malone bug 318805 in linux "Missing pata_cs5535 module for geode based controllers" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318805
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: have you tested to confirm?
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: looking at how other pata modules are built-in, rather than modular, I'd think so.
<Q-FUNK> if necessary, you can confirm with popey
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: that's why I added it to the pata-modules file
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: yes, except that, for some reason, it got shipped as =m rahter than as =Y
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: it won't change the config option
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: adding it to pata-modules delivers the driver to the installer because it is not build in by default
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: ah, ok
<Q-FUNK> interesting
<stas> Q-FUNK: thanks, I filled a bug, https://edge.launchpad.net/~sushkov/+archive/personal/+sourcepub/690293/+listing-archive-extra
<stas> sorry, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/408924
<ubot3> Malone bug 408924 in linux "btrfs modules are missing from linux-image in karmic and kernel-ppa" [Undecided,New] 
<stas> oh, you got a bot :)
<ogasawara> stas: which kernel are you running? I see it on 2.6.31-4 at least
<ogasawara> stas: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/247318/
<stas> ogasawara: where do i got that kernel?
<stas> you got*
<ogasawara> stas: if you have Karmic installed you should have it (linux-image-2.6.31-4-generic)
<ogasawara> stas: although it looks like 2.6.31-5 is now available
<Q-FUNK> modprobe btrfs
<Q-FUNK> yes, it entered karmic yesterday
<Q-FUNK>  /lib/modules/2.6.31-5-generic/kernel/fs/btrfs
<stas> ogasawara: I checked today 2.6.31-5  deb sources, and it had no btrfs
<stas> why than I would place a build in my ppa, thought
<stas> :)
<Q-FUNK> stas: at least, 2.6.31-5 has it at /lib/modules/2.6.31-5-generic/kernel/fs/btrfs
<Q-FUNK> I'm not sure about earlier kernels
<Q-FUNK> let's see
<Q-FUNK> 2.6.30 releases don't seem to have it
<Q-FUNK> but 2.6.31 ones do
<stas> Q-FUNK: please tell me the source of the debs
<Q-FUNK> linux-image-2.6.31-5-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.31-5-generic/kernel/fs/btrfs
<Q-FUNK> that's straight from karmic
<stas> Q-FUNK: you mean this build: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/2.6.31-5.24
<Q-FUNK> ii  linux-image-2.6.31-5-generic                            2.6.31-5.24                             Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86
<Q-FUNK> yup
<stas> Q-FUNK: yes I can see it
<stas> thank you guys
<Q-FUNK> welcome! :)
<stas> hope the guys will continue to provide it, and it will be included in their ppa/mainline
<stas> thanks and bye
<Q-FUNK> hm
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-05
<cinderella> hi@all
<cinderella> someone there?
<Keybuk> rtg_: evan would like to know whether you care about bugs in iwl3945
<rtg_> Keybuk, sure, Intel is still maintaining this driver.
<elmo> I would hope so :-P
<Q-FUNK> just to check, what modules does the linux-restricted-modules-* exactly contain?  old Atheros Wifi drivers and... something Broadcom.  is that all?
<infinity> Q-FUNK: Well, nothing anymore.  It's gone.
<infinity> Q-FUNK: But, back when it still existed, it was madwifi, nvidia, fglrx, some whacky DSL modems that Germans like, and... A couple of other little bits.
<Q-FUNK> and all that has been replaced with free drivers starting with karmic?
<infinity> Q-FUNK: No, it was all broken out to individual packages using DKMS instead.
<Q-FUNK> ok
<infinity> (But lots of them have decent free versions as well... fglrx -> radeon, nvidia -> noveau, etc)
<infinity> nouveau, too.
<Q-FUNK> madwifi -> ath5k
 * infinity nods.
<infinity> Q-FUNK: I think madwifi is completely gone, actually.  But that makes sense, since ath5k is (supposedly) a complete replacement, while the video drivers aren't quite.
<Q-FUNK> ok.  the one in jaunty seems to have the old atheros and broadcom drivers, plus some third wlan thingie, but since the long package description doesn't say, it's anyone's guess.
<dinh_fsl> does anybody know how to enable usb autosuspend in 9.04?
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-06
<LimCore> hello, I have some problems with using 1 TB hard drive.  my hard drive still fails...  sata link dies, any ideas? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/409639
<ubot3> Malone bug 409639 in linux-meta "sata hard drive connection fails with link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0) ; SRST failed (errno=-16) ; hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK" [Undecided,New] 
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: morning!  was there anything else I should test for this kernel panic bug?
<Q-FUNK> bug #396286 that is
<ubot3> Malone bug 396286 in linux "2.6.31-generic: kernel panic near the end of initramfs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396286
<bfox> After upgrading to the latest Karmic kernel (2.6.31-5-generic), Function-F4 no longer suspends my ThinkPad.  Known bug?
<bryce> apw, btw I've got the userspace stuff for ati kms together into a ppa:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/kms
<bryce> apw, we're thinking of putting it on a usb stick and passing it around for testing
<bryce> apw, would you like a kernel included on that?
<bryce> apw, we can stick 2.6.31-4.22kms2 on it, if you think that's more worth testing than the current kernel
<bullgard4> Why is the size of the file /usr/src/linux-headers/-2.6.28-13-generic/include/config/rt73usb.h 0 Bytes?
<dinh_fsl> hi amitk
<dinh_fsl> amitk i have a quick question for you...
<manjo> dinh_fsl, amitk shoot
<manjo> dinh_fsl, what is ur q ?
<dinh_fsl> on 2.6.31...it looks like usb autosuspend is enabled for the USB HID driver correct?
<amitk> dinh_fsl: what tree and branch are you looking at?
<dinh_fsl> manjo: amitk/mx51-port-2.6.31.git
<manjo> dinh_fsl, is this a generic q about 2.6.31 or is it wrt amitk tree ? 
<dinh_fsl> manjo just a generic question regarding 2.6.31...
<dinh_fsl> manjo this is just generic hid and usb hid driver code in the linux kernel
<manjo> dinh_fsl, # USB Input Devices
<manjo> #
<manjo> CONFIG_USB_HID=m
<manjo> CONFIG_HID_PID=y
<manjo> CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y
<manjo> so I dont see any suspend enabled in the config ...
<manjo> ah
<manjo> shit 
<manjo> CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y
<manjo> dinh_fsl, amitk ^^
<dinh_fsl> manjo no no...in /driver/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c, there are alot of changes that will allow a hid device to suspend...
<manjo> dinh_fsl, yeah it is enabled in the karmic 2.6.31 tree
<manjo> dinh_fsl, but nothing like USB_HID_SUSPEND... 
<manjo> dinh_fsl, auto suspend is enabled by default
<amitk> dinh_fsl: USB_SUSPEND is not enabled by default
<amitk> dinh_fsl: do you need it? I can enable it on the imx51 branch
<manjo> dinh_fsl, oops.. I gave you wrong info amitk is  has the correct info
<dinh_fsl> manjo : let me clarify...it looks like on 2.6.28, a usb device such as a mouse(HID) can autosuspend, but it cannot if the device is opened...
<manjo> dinh_fsl, I was looking at .config which was the wrong config 
<dinh_fsl> manjo amitk but it appears on 2.6.31, a usb hid device can be autosuspended even when it is opened...just want to know if you guys can confirm that
<manjo> dinh_fsl, are you using ubuntu source tree ? 
<dinh_fsl> manjo  it doesn't matter if its ubuntu or not...just the linux kernel hid driver...
<manjo> dinh_fsl, I guess I dont know the ans to that
<manjo> dinh_fsl, as far as configs are concered I see arch/x86/configs enabled x86_64_defconfig:CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y
<manjo> bu ubuntu configs turns off auto suspend, these configs are in debian/config
<manjo> dinh_fsl, not sure if that ans helps you
<dinh_fsl> manjo yeah, i know...there are alot issues around autosuspend so I understand why ubuntu is doing that...but as a superuser in Ubuntu, I can bypass that, but it still won't autosuspend...
<dinh_fsl> manjo I just saw threads about 2.6.30 + enabling this features at a driver level...
 * ogra waves
<amitk> dinh_fsl: autosuspend has been plagued by many problems since it was introduced circa 2.6.28. Most USB peripherals don't deal with usb suspend nicely. Upstream enabled it my default in 2.6.28, then disabled it. I've not kept up with the current state
<amitk> *by
<dinh_fsl> amitk that's what i thought...i see some fixes/changes in 2.6.31 and want to test it out...
<amitk> dinh_fsl: you know the sysfs files to grok autosuspend?
<dinh_fsl> amitk for usb devices   its /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/level
<amitk> right
<dyfet> dinh_fsl: I have a question about ethernet line sensing...
<dinh_fsl> hi dyfet
<dinh_fsl> dyfet its not in my area of expertise, but want to see what your status is on that issue...
<dyfet> dinh_fsl: hi, my problem is that when I plug in a cable connected to some switches, the board immediately turns off...
<dinh_fsl> dyfet did you see my email with recommendations on turning off a couple of kconfig options?
<dyfet> dinh_fsl: no I did not
<ogra> dinh_fsl, it happend even before a kernel is loaded
<dinh_fsl> dyfet we've been trying to recreate the issue here, but can't do it yet...
<ogra> *happens
<dinh_fsl> dyfet only on some switches?
<ogra> if the situation is there the board doesnt power on either until you unplug the ethernet cable
<ogra> we currently only have netgear switches around
<dinh_fsl> ogra so even running in uboot or redboot, it will power off
<dinh_fsl> ?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> and wont power on again
<ogra> until you pull the plug
<dyfet> dinh_fsl: until the cable is removed
<dyfet> dinh_fsl: if you poweron with the cable plugged in, it powers back off immediately....
<dinh_fsl> dyfet how many bbg2.5 board do you have? it happens on all the boards? 
<ogra> dinh_fsl, we have 10
<ogra> 3 here on site atm
<ogra> i didnt see that behavior with the board i have at home 
<ogra> one of the switches here is identical with the one my board at home is attached to
<dyfet> dinh_fsl: the b2.5 board I have at home I never encountered this.  The board I have here and the one ogra has here does this.
<dinh_fsl> dyfet how many boards have you seen this problem on? I think we need to get that board in house to debug.
<ogra> all three we have here 
<dyfet> yep
<ogra> we measured a bit and it seems the issue hapens as soon as the voltage on the signal line of the ethernet cable raises a bit
<ogra> *happens
<dinh_fsl> ogra dyfet can you please give manoj a board that has this problem? I can get it from him to debug next week...
<ogra> we have one paticular AP/wireless bridge, that raises the overal voltage by 0.5V it is very easy to reliably reproduce the issue by plugging it into the switch
<ogra> *overall
<dinh_fsl> ogra dyfet sounds like a HW, board issue...please give the bad board to manoj and he can give it me next week to debug...
<ogra> dinh_fsl, ok, sorry, that took a moment to clearify here since all boards are fixed planned for development work from monday on 
<ogra> dinh_fsl, we'll get manjo one of the boards though
<manjo> ogra, ack
<dinh_fsl> ogra dyfet i'm off to chicago next week...so I won't be able to get it from manoj til the following week...anybody going to be in chicago next week?
<dyfet> dinh_fsl: I think ogra is checking about this...
<ogra> dinh_fsl, i dont think anyone of us is in chicago next week, but the issue is easy to work around by using a USB NIC so it wont block us 
<ogra> read: from our side it can wait a week until you can get to it
<dinh_fsl> ogra dyfet ok great...
<CaMason> hi guys. My rt2860 wifi can't connect using any kernels above 2.6.28-11. I've been told I should come here and report it
<CaMason> in the working kernel, modinfo shows the path is working is kernel/updates/dkms/rt2860sta.ko, broken is kernel/drivers/staging/rt2860/rt2860sta.ko
<mau__> People
<mau__> i just installed ubuntu in my inspiron 1420(( everything working fine))
<mau__> i would like to compile the kernel
<mau__> what do you think??
<TheMuso> mau__: If everything is working, why do you need to compile the kernel?
<TheMuso> mau__: In addition, I think the people who are in the best position to help you are currently unavailable at the moment.
<mau__> i just want to learn
<mau__> and if posible make things better
<mau__> thanks anyways, TheMuso
<mau__> ill try
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-07
<DOTSLASH> <DOTSLASH> i have an issue on my ubuntu system 
<DOTSLASH> <DOTSLASH> kernels > 2.6.28-12-generic don't boot
<DOTSLASH> <DOTSLASH> when i get to gdm, all my input/output doesn't work
<DOTSLASH> <DOTSLASH> i get the capslock light switch blink
<DOTSLASH> can anyone help me
<DOTSLASH> i have an issue on my ubuntu system, kernels > 2.6.28-12-generic don't boot
<DOTSLASH> when i get to gdm, all my input/output doesn't work and then i get the capslock light switch blink... can anyone help me
<MTeck> is there any kernel ppa?
<dtchen> more specifically?
<dtchen> e.g., navigate to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux (with JS enabled), and click "Other versions of 'linux' in untrusted archives."
<MTeck> thanks :)
<dtchen> you could also see the resulting deb pages: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/
<MTeck> I'm just curious if an issue I'm having is because of the kernel as it got assigned or something else
<MTeck> dtchen: is that second link stable at all?
<dtchen> yes
<MTeck> !search gnome-power-preferences
<ubot3> Found: 
<MT-> I'm trying to figure out why I ALWAYS get a kernel panic when I shut down
<MT-> bug 396032
<ubot3> Malone bug 396032 in linux "System crashes on shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396032
<MT-> any chances installing the latest kernel will help me?
<MT-> any chance anyone can help me?
<JFo> MT the team is in the middle of a sprint week, so there probably aren't many folks around that can help just now
<MT-> JFo: oh...
<MT-> JFo: I try back in a couple weeks then :)
<MT-> so so much explaine :P
<JFo> sounds good :)
<MT-> well - the latest kernel made my issue go away - but then I can't use virtualbox because I can't compile the module which requires make...
<MT-> I guess I can confirm the bug and close it when 9.10 is released - too bad I can't use this permanently
<spO> hi
<spO> is there documentation about all the linux kernel options?
<spO> ie , discribing them in greater detail than menuconfig?
<l403> hello
<l403> I am missing kernel headers, so I have downloaded the sources of the running kernel and set up everything as if I was going to compile it again. can I just do make headers_install alone?
<hyperair> make-kpkg kernel_headers?
<bryce> apw, kernel's in the ppa - http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/drupal/node/86
<spO> anyone here?
<hansderagon> Greetings.  Is there a way to have a process run with starvation if necessary on a Ubuntu 08.04 instance?  nice -n 19 does not cut it.  I want a process to run in the background without slowing my desktop experience.
<hansderagon> Search the web, but could not find anything.
<Nafallo> hansderagon: I believe you want the support channel, #ubuntu
<hansderagon> Maybe... but it is related to the scheduler of the kernel.
<hansderagon> Is there a command that would set the scheduler to run a process inside the idle loop?
<Nafallo> hansderagon: that does not make this is support channel.
<hansderagon> Ok.
<hansderagon> Moving to the other channel.  Any kernel guys on there?
<Nafallo> no idea. your question seems userspace related thou.
<hansderagon> Thanks.
<Nafallo> glad I could direct.
<spO> git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   gives me kernel 2.6.28-10 instead of kernel 2.6.28-15
<spO> git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   gives me kernel 2.6.28-10 instead of kernel 2.6.28-15
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-08
<dtchen> spO: err, it shouldn't. see 'git tag|grep Ubuntu'
<Q-FUNK> hi!  am I dreaming this or is initramfs grabbing the drm modules of whichever video card is currently used by $DISPLAY ?
<spO> hi
<spO>  git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   gives me kernel 2.6.28-10 instead of kernel 2.6.28-15   .... even make menuconfig shows version 2.6.28-10  , and when i compile it is   version 10
<spO>  git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   gives me kernel 2.6.28-10 instead of kernel 2.6.28-15   .... even make menuconfig shows version 2.6.28-10  , and when i compile it is   version 10
<spO>   git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-jaunty.git   gives me kernel 2.6.28-10 instead of kernel 2.6.28-15   .... even make menuconfig shows version 2.6.28-10  , and when i compile it is   version 10
<AnnonyMouse> hi guys. my 1st kernel build. "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers" fails with: http://pastebin.com/d51a9e5e0
<AnnonyMouse> what am i missing?
<spO> annoymouse, when you do a make menuconfig, what version does it say?
<spO> at the top of the menu
<spO> annonymous, anyways, go to menu then go to supplied third party device drivers, then check your LIRC configurations
<cwillu> apw, update on the crashy laptop suspend from hell, wiping the ext4 partition and rsyncing a backup to a freshly made ext4 partition didn't fix it, I still get crashes a while after I resume from suspend
<cwillu> I think it was you I was talking to
<cwillu> bug #380807
<ubot3> Malone bug 380807 in linux "[karmic, intel] Laptop locks up moments after resuming from suspend" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/380807
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I found some guys in the kernel and I would like to help fix it in a future release
<mattwj2002> can someone please help me do this?
<mattwj2002> *I found some bugs in the kernel
<mattwj2002> In Ubuntu 9.04 I found two bugs in the Ralink wireless drivers
<ScottK> Did you file the bugs?
<mattwj2002> rt2860sta in the wireless drivers there is no support for wpa
<mattwj2002> rt2870sta in the wireless drivers there is no support 802.11n
<mattwj2002> no I did not
<ScottK> That would be the first thing to do.
<mattwj2002> where would I file these bugs?
<ScottK> mattwj2002: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<dtchen> mattwj2002: you probably want to work directly in wireless-testing.git
<mattwj2002> how would I do that?
<dtchen> mattwj2002: http://linuxwireless.org/en/developers
<mattwj2002> I guess all I am reporting is stock 9.04 Ubuntu the wireless drivers were not working correctly.....in one case it wasn't accepting wpa.....another wireless nic was running at g speeds when it is an n card......I noticed when I compiled the cards from scratch that there were options to be selected....my assumation is that they were not selected correctly
<dtchen> what do you mean by "compiled the cards from scratch?"
<dtchen> we use what's in /staging
<mattwj2002> I used the source from the card's website
<mattwj2002> http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<mattwj2002> with some help from this guide
<mattwj2002> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6587173#post6587173
<mattwj2002> does that make sense?
<dtchen> to what does "that" refer?  (i'm pretty busy atm)
<mattwj2002> haha
<mattwj2002> so do you guys think this is bug worthy?
<dtchen> feel free to file wishlist bugs (if they don't existt), as ScottK mentioned
<mattwj2002> ok
<mattwj2002> thanks you guys
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-09
<spO> is some special action needed if i installed a 2.6.30 kernel on a 2.6.28 system ?
<dtchen> no, why?
<spO> my system is not loading
<spO> i guess it is because of my video card driver then
<spO> ie, it is not installed correctly
<spO> is there a way to go into console rather than desktop mode     at booting time?
<dtchen> it should fall back to that automagically.
<dtchen> if it doesn't, choose the rescue option in the boot loader
<spO> i am using my old kernel now
<spO> i installed a new kernel 2.6.30  over a 2.6.28 system
<spO> but it doesn't boot right
<spO> dtchen
<spO> if i use a custom kernel
<spO> that means my ati drivers will not work, right
<spO> but how can i compile new ati drivers unless i run the kernel
<spO> and how can i use the kernel if ati drivers dont work
<dtchen> it means you likely need to recompile them, assuming you're using the dkmsized ones
<dtchen> make sure you have kernel headers for your new 2.6.30 installed, too
<dtchen> anyhow, this discussion isn't kernel development-related. i'm happy to help you in another channel or private message.
<spO> what channel talks about custom kernel?
<spO> #ubuntu has people who never made a custom kernel mostly
<dtchen> as in user-created custom kernels? none, really. some people will help in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<spO> the problem with my new kernel happens when i it tries to mount my disk drive,    the whole disk by uuid does not work well or i didn't configure something
<spO> i will try to compile a new kernel
<spO> what are headers exaclty>?
<spO> what did you mean when you said  dkmsized  ?
<spO> is there a list of information about each kernel option in detail?
<spO> so i tried to run a kernel that does not have journal file system  support, but i guess ubuntu doesn't like that , ie it won't run.... Why does ubuntu use journal file system anyways??    I don't want to create a journal nor do i need a whole file system to do that.
<spO>  JFS was not made for being a OS fs , why is it being used for that now... people cannot create something that is more effective or efficent?
<spO> If i make a custom kernel, such as kernel 2.6.30-4   , how do i install ATI drivers for that kernel? they are not working right for me
<bjsnider> i thought ben collins headed the kernel team, but on the wiki page it says someone else does
<ScottK> bjsnider: He did, but pgraner does now.  No idea why.
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-08-09
<apw> morning all
<apw> cking_, we can't hear you
<cking_> apw, sorry, /me tweaks the audio
<mpoirier_> lag: did you have time to compile a kernel with the revert patch ?
<lag> Just flashing the daily build now
<mpoirier_> are you not on mumble ?
<lag> Once complete I'll copy the kernel to it and boot
<lag> I am
<mpoirier_> humm... I just changed keyboard and my push to talk is gone.
<mpoirier_> I'll push the patch today.
<sconklin> smb: The "ext4 regression fix" you referenced - is that in reference to "ext4: fix freeze deadlock under IO"?
<smb> sconklin, Yes
<sconklin> smb: thanks
<smb> The offending patch may or may not get reverted in 2.6.32.18, so we need to be careful when importing/reviewing that one
<smb> sconklin, ^
<sconklin> ok.
<JFo> bug 595047 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595047 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Frequent swapping causes system to hang (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595047
<JFo> pgraner, didn't you have some behavior like that? ^^
<sconklin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/614176
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614176 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[855gm] 2.6.35-14: Invisible Cursor (affects: 8) (dups: 3) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pgraner> JFo: nope it would run out of memory and become a dog, but never "hang"
<c4pt> hello
<c4pt> i am new to using git
<JFo> pgraner, hmmmm
<JFo> ok
<JFo> what were the runes you used that fixed/made it better?
<c4pt> i am trying to merge xen/stable-2.6.32.x with nouveau/master + konrad's /devel/kms /devel/pat patches
<JFo> pgraner, ^
<c4pt> when i run git checkout -b testing
<JFo> didn't you echo something to some specific place pgraner ?
<c4pt> followed by git merge nouveau/master
<JFo> we were going to take a look at that and see if it helped
<c4pt> i get alot of errors.
<c4pt> so i run git commit -a
<c4pt> but i am left without the ability to run make menuconfig
<pgraner> JFo: I haven't
<JFo> pgraner, ok
<sconklin> smb: I just pushed the "hotfix" branch to my repo, I'm about to generate the package
<smb> sconklin, Ok, I think you could generate the package while I check out the branch
<sconklin> yes, and then I'll test build
<smb> ack
<smb> sconklin, Looks good to me. So pending the build succeeds (iow we did not overlook an abi bumping change) you could push the tag to the Lucid repo ("git push origin Ubuntu-2.6.32-24.40) and place the source packages for me to sign. Then you could upload them. Merging back of that release (only the changelog will be of importance) needs to wait until the package has been accepted.
<sconklin> ok. If the build succeeds I'll push and put the packages where you can sign them, send email. If the build fails, I'll figure out why, bump the ABI or whatever, and have email for you when you start tomorrow. I will not be working tomorrow.
<smb> ok
<kx> If I compile a new flavor (git clone & branch)  I get something like 2.6.32-flavor as a name, if I download the source (linux-source-2.6.32.tar.bz2)  and compile it I get a name with "+" signs in it. How can I do a simple recompile without the +'s in the name?
<kx> If I change the CONFIG_VERSION_SIGNATURE will that do it?
<kx> Is this the wrong channel to ask these questions in?
<bjf> kx are you trying to build a lucid kernel?
<kx> bjf: yes it's a lucid kernel, but I suspect the +'s being present  sign issue is common to all kernels
<bjf> kx, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<bjf> kx, as an side question, why are you building your own kernel?
<kx> bjf most of the time I can just tweak a kernel config and recompile, It's been several years (8-9) since I seriously needed to actually patch the kernel myself other than occasionally apply someone else's patch, for instance the dazuko patches in the past or someone breaking usb with vmware.
<bjf> kx, ack
<kx> bjf I'll give that page's instructions a try -- I'll let you know how it goes. I've been doing a much more complicated routine modifying the debian.master files by hand then building
 * ogasawara lunch
<abeehc-> hI! im struggling figuring out which kernel package has virtio_net and the like
<abeehc-> seems like some one my guests got new kernel in 1004 and virtio_net is no longer 
<kx> bjk[afk] I get "make: *** [abi-check-server] Error 1" a couple of hours after debian/rules binary-server
<kx> bjk[afk] I set skipabi=true to get around it
<kx>  bjk[afk]  your advice worked and it's a lot easier than manually editing the debian.master dir files, at least for simply reconfiguring and compiling ... thanks
<bjf> kx, did you apt-get source or git clone the sources?
<kx> bjf  this time I simply use apt-get
<bjf> kx, then i'm surprised that you had an abi issue
<bjf> kx, but you found the correct work-around and that's what counts
<kx> bjf  i would have thought things would have been compatible, although the build is for 2.6.32-24.39 and I am currently running 24.40 from the latest git clone pull
<kx> bjf  have a pleasant evening... I must go, but again thanks for your help
<squarebracket> linux-backport-modules for the wacom kernel module ..... anybody ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-08-10
<ogasawara> squarebracket: which release?  Also, what is missing from the currently provided driver that would require it be repackaged in lbm?
<squarebracket> the latest kernel module (which supports more/newer devices)
<squarebracket> ogasawara, what do you mean which release? like, lucid, maverick, etc? 
<ogasawara> squarebracket: right
<squarebracket> ogasawara, well 2.6.35 has the latest code, so maverick doesn't need it yet (but it will, i'm sure)
<squarebracket> everything earlier does
<ogasawara> squarebracket: it's best to open a bug then and provide the justification for needing it.
<squarebracket> ogasawara, there is one
<squarebracket> ogasawara, let me find, one sec.
<squarebracket> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.35/+bug/606278
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 606278 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.35 (Ubuntu) "Add linux-backports-modules-input (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 218)" [Undecided,New]
<squarebracket> oops, didn't know that would trigger a bot
<squarebracket> ogasawara, without providing a lbm module, one has to compile the kernel module from the linuxwacom source (i was doing this for a while)
<squarebracket> ogasawara, each and every there is a kernel update, i mean.
<RAOF> squarebracket: There's a dkms-based source package on revu which I shall look at today.  That may be better than an l-b-m, particularly since it's not actually a backport.
<squarebracket> RAOF, yeah, i know of said package. i believe it builds from the source on the linuxwacom sf site. someone suggested an lbm, which kinda made sense, but i can't say i actually know what constitutes a backport
<squarebracket> RAOF, really, anything will work, so long as the end user doesn't notice :) thanks for taking a look
<squarebracket> ogasawara, thank you :)
 * apw yawns
<RAOF> apw: Have you seen the async-setup-outputs intel patch on dri-devel?  It might be interesting if we want to shave off more boot time.
<apw> RAOF, as in each one in parallel?
<apw> (no not seen it btw, and yes it sounds intresting)
<RAOF> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.video.dri.devel/48689
<RAOF> As in: move all the probing, output setup, and fb creation to a thread, and not block the boot doing it.
<smb> Hm, I wonder whether this might cause problems when starting slpash screens while the drm fb might be not ready...
<apw> RAOF, ok, if you look at the patch it simply moves the connector setup async en-block, as a single threaded init
<apw> so in fact its as async as it is now, as we load it as a module which is probed async anyhow by udev
<apw> smb, and as its async already we already have the issue, which is why i had to patch all that crap in fb and drm
<RAOF> Ah, the magical intricacies of the kernel.
<apw> thats only useful if the driver is built-in
<apw> now if it probed all the connectors in parallel that might make sense either way, but its too small to be changing that
<smb> apw, sort of similar, though I think in your case there is something already there or half there and causes problems. On some slower machines I already saw cases where drm fb is not even half there. Causing vga16fb to be in use one the way up and drm fb on the way down. Not as annoying and critical as the stuff you had to cope with but strange to a user
<apw> smb, cirtanly it is easy to end up initialising vesafb, and then drmfb, and we don't handle that well at all right now at the plymouth level
<smb> Right, but it only looks odd but goes on and does not crash or hang the whole process as in the other case.
<smb> cking1, If you want to shout at us you need to turn up the volume. )
<cking1> just done it
<apw> cnd, you are a per-package uploader for firmware right ... that should mean you are already an unbuntu member ... if not its broke, you shouldn't have to apply
<apw> cnd, you can tell if you go to this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<apw> for me it shows my membership via my upload rights
<cnd> apw, nope
<cnd> according to sabdfl, ppu doesn't make you a member :)
<apw> hrm, it makes you an ubuntu developer, which should as far as i know
<cnd> and I'm not a member of the launchpad teams that I should be if I were a member
<apw> me feeling is that that is broken, i would cirtianly ask someone like cjwatson if its true
<cnd> not a bad idea
<cnd> I'll ping him
<apw> as you have interviewed enough to get upload rights but not enough to be a member, seems wrong, and contrary to what i was told
<cnd> yeah, it's just one of those things where you can't tell sabdfl he's wrong when he's two feet in front you :)
<cnd> even if that's the case
<cnd> which is a bad idea when you don't really know
<apw> cnd, indeed not :)  ... cjwatson or perhaps pitti would know for sure
<apw> lag, you need to fill out your application ... its all empty still, bad lag
<lag> apw: I'm not ready
<lag> I've only been here 3.5 months :(
<apw> 'course you are, just fill it in ...  most of its boiler plate
<lag> Okay, when I have a moment
<apw> it'll be 6 months before long, and a month before the end you need it on the list so you get done at 6m, and ... you made me put something in ... so you have to :)
<apw> lag but my advice overall for any of this is to keep that top level page up every couple of weeks
<apw> as when you come to fill in what you've done you can never remember what you did 
<lag> You only just did that!
<lag> :)
<lag> apw: A little better?
<apw> a little i guess ...
 * apw sulks
<tjaalton> smb: does the writeback regression also affect nfs? certainly seems so here
<smb> tjaalton, Could well be
<tjaalton> i've got 100 nfs4 mounts and unmounting them takes several minutes
<tjaalton> iirc .35 felt better
<smb> If you are able to experiment, there are test kernels referenced in the bug report. Only bad thing there is that I cheated a bit with abi numbers. So server should be ok, but desktops don't work that well
<smb> But yes, the symptom would be what you describe
<smb> And as it is a generic problem on writeback every fs hits the same issue
<tjaalton> ok, I might be able to test it later
<smb> Maybe this also gets accepted for the next larger proposed upload. So it would show up in pre-proposed
<smb> soonish
<apw>                 /* Ordinary console input and output */
<apw>                 fd = open (CONSOLE, O_RDWR | O_NOCTTY);
<apw>                 if (fd < 0)
<apw>                         nih_return_system_error (-1);
<smb> not a very elaborate error handling
<smb> given there are a few conditions that are retryable and should be
<tjaalton> now that nfs4 shares are umounted, dpkg unpack is a lot faster
<apw>         /* Copy to standard output and standard error */
<apw>         while (dup (fd) < 2)
<apw>                 ;
<apw> what if dup fails
<cking_> owch
<smb> dup a while... dup forever...
<apw>  * No longer holds /dev/console open, so the SAK SysRq key will not
<apw>    kill Upstart. (Bug: #486005)
<cnd> apw, according to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers
<cnd> PPUs "are implicitly considered Ubuntu Members"
<cnd> so it sounds like I don't need to go through the process
<cnd> I'm still gathering info in #ubuntu-devel though
<apw> cnd, talk to whoever added your rights, likely cjwatson, he probabally missed something
<boulabiar_> hi
<boulabiar_> since i have upgraded to maverick with the .6.35 (2.6.35-14) I am facing serious problems with gfx card. how to detect if this is caused by KMS bug ?
<boulabiar_> I have no more gfx, and when booting to .6.32 kernel, I have gfx (X running) but without mouse/touchpad input
<boulabiar_> so it seems to me something caused by a kernel kms bug, I have ATI 3200
<boulabiar> I have this error when booting http://pastie.org/1083660
<boulabiar> kernel .6.35-14 ATI 3200 card, 
<apw> boulabiar, and does it affect operations?
<boulabiar> apw, I have no more graphics
<apw> boulabiar, if you have previous kernels please boot back into those and confirm exactly where this regression occurs
<apw> boulabiar, and file a bug with ubuntu-bug linux and include all that information
<boulabiar> apw, I have only tested with 2.6.32
<boulabiar> I got X running, but with only keyboard input
<boulabiar> apw, is there some ppa for precompiled kernels to not lose time compiling them ?
<apw> the previous kernels are all available from launchpad
<apw> https://www.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<boulabiar> apw, if you speak about the 2.6.32 of Lucid, then graphics works with it, I'll test something else
<apw> boulabiar, ok so lucid kernle is ok, if you could try the older maverick 2.6.35 kernels that would be instructive
 * apw goes to investigate some new kit
<TeTeT> there was a way to set a timer to wake up a system from suspend, can anyone help me out where to echo it?
<amitk> TeTeT: /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<amitk> TeTeT: download cking's scripts git tree to get a nice shell script to do this
<cking_> TeTeT, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=cking/scripts/.git;a=commit;h=3577ea60c525f4e3d91b2f7afa009fa68e4a6ff8
<TeTeT> cking_ + amitk : thanks, glad I don't need to re-invent the wheel :)
<cking_> :-)
<TeTeT> weird, the system does not resume completely, it half wakes up, disk is spinning up, but screen stays black, then goes to sleep again
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<bjf> ##
<smb> bjf, One thing I forgot over all the other stuff, is there a current branch for the mvl-dove pull request in Lucid that i can review?
<bjf> smb, yes, there is one in my tree on zinc
<bjf> smb, let me dbl check the branch name for that
<smb> Ok, thanks, then I have a look there in a min
<bjf> smb, it is mvl-dove-5.3.2
<smb> ack
<robbiew> apw: thanks for helping out with bug 554172...it has a large peanut gallery of subscribers :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554172 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "system services not starting at boot (affects: 187) (dups: 15) (heat: 824)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554172
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Kernel team meeting in one hour
<bjf> ##
<bjf> jjohansen, will you be attending the meeting today?
<jjohansen> bjf: no, I'm working on a status email for you
<bjf> jjohansen, cool, thanks
<bdrung> what's ubuntu's position for xen? can someone have a look at the sponsor request for xen (bug #378240)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 378240 in xen-3.3 (Ubuntu) "Please merge xen-3.4 (3.4.0-2) from debian unstable (affects: 3) (heat: 33)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378240
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Meeting starting now - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<bjf> ##
<JFo> calendar item should be visible now
<JFo> apw, want to room for UDS or are you tired of me? :)
<apw> JFo, works for me
<JFo> cool
<JFo> I'll drop the details here then https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuPlatform/UDS/N
<smb> Reminds me to add things as well. cking_ you are up for the usual teaming, too?
<cking_> smb, indeedy, works well for me
* bjf changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Maverick Kernel Version: 2.6.35 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - August-17 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
 * apw gives up for the day
<pgraner> tgardner: ping
<tgardner> pgraner, yo
<mdgeorge> hello
<mdgeorge> I'm trying to rebuild one of the kernel packages as a first step in building a patched kernel package
<mdgeorge> can anyone help?
<lag_> tgardner: Are you about?
<tgardner> lag, yep
<lag_> tgardner: Any chance in having update-initramfs installed on the Orange please?
<lag_> tgardner: Arm chroot 
<tgardner> lag, in the ARM schroot, right?
<mdgeorge> I tried make-kpkg --initrd  ... kernel_image kernel_headers and ended up with .debs, but when I installed them I couldn't boot
<lag_> tgardner: Yep
<mdgeorge> so I'm confused about what I did differently from how the linux-image packages in apt are built
<tgardner> lag, lucid or maverick or both ?
<lag_> I'll be using it on Maverick
<lag_> tgardner: I guess it couldn't hurt to have it on both?
<tgardner> lag, yeah, I'll add it to the schroot scripts as well
<lag_> tgardner: Would it be too much trouble to put it on Diamond and Roofer?
<lag_> Will that add it to the other ones?
<tgardner> lag, that depends. its probably not a bad package to have in all lucid/maverick schroots
<doors> mdgeorge: looks like not much help here... which is a shame.
<lag_> tgardner: Quite
<mdgeorge> doors: actually, I followed the link in the topic, and it looks promising
<tgardner> lag, hmm, its already installed in both schroots. what makes you think it wasn't?
<lag_> tgardner: It's okay if we're testing random kernels, but I need to test them with the daily builds and hence need to make my own initramfs'
<lag_> Really?
<lag_> Hang on
<tgardner> lag, would I lie to you?
<JFo> heh
<lag_> I can't see it
<lag_> update-alternatives  update-language      update-updmap
<lag_> update-fmtutil       update-language-dat  
<lag_> update-fontlang      update-language-def  
<tgardner> (maverick-armel)root@tangerine:/home/rtg# dpkg -l|grep initramfs-tools
<tgardner> ii  initramfs-tools                   0.97.2ubuntu1                tools for generating an initramfs
<tgardner> ii  initramfs-tools-bin               0.97.2ubuntu1                binaries used by initramfs-tools
<tgardner> (maverick-armel)root@tangerine:/home/rtg# dpkg -S /usr/sbin/update-initramfs
<tgardner> initramfs-tools: /usr/sbin/update-initramfs
<lag_> /usr/sbin isn't in my $PATH
<lag_> Doh!
<lag_> Is it in yours?
<lag_> "which update-initramfs" ?
<tgardner> lag, normally, but remember that tangerine has a strange account setup. Maybe you need your .bashrc from zinc
<lag_> I'll put it in manually
<lag_> tgardner: Sorry to waste your time :)
<tgardner> lag, nah, this is really my fault. I should have corrected the account setup from the get go.
<lag_> np
<lag_> I'll sort it out tomorrow (it's late here)
<tgardner> lag, yeah, back to the pub ....
<lag_> Quite :)
 * lag_ leaves
<Keybuk> yay conference wireless
<apw> Keybuk, heh it won't last ... never does
<Keybuk> apw: if I keep believing that, it might
<apw> Keybuk, /me radiates positive thoughts towards the wireless
<Keybuk> stop radiating!
<apw> heh
<Keybuk> so, tangentically
<Keybuk> I did some more digging
<Keybuk> and it looks like there are situations where an open() can return -EIO ;-)
<Keybuk> if you have a journalled filesystem
<Keybuk> and there's a physical I/O error
<Keybuk> so going into an infinite loop on EIO seems like a REALLY BAD IDEA
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-08-11
<joewilliams> i am having pretty consistent kernel panics with 10.04, i installed linux-crashdump (per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe) but it does not seem to collect the core and reboot automatically. any ideas?
<joewilliams> weird, wrt my earlier message, it works fine in my vmware image but not on my actual servers. any insight is appreciated
<jk--> joewilliams: do you have the message from the kernel panic?
<El_Presidente> hi, i have to bisect the ubuntu kernel for a bug  how do i get this first test kernel elegantly installed?
<RAOF> Running “fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic” is a good way to get .debs out of the kernel git tree.
<RAOF> After the appropriate supplications to the machine god, obviously.
<RAOF> El_Presidente: Some of the requisite supplications can be found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelForIdiots
<El_Presidente> ty
<smoser> apw, jjohansen mentioned a "console/upstart" that you are working on. do you have that number ?
<apw> smoser, yep .... am working on a bug where upstart jobs fail to open the console randomly
<smoser> number ?
<apw> bug #554172
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554172 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "system services not starting at boot (affects: 187) (dups: 15) (heat: 826)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554172
<smoser> on ec2, i dont see "randomly" for bug 606373
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606373 in linux-ec2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cloud-init output does not get to console when booted with pv-grub and ramdisk (affects: 1) (heat: 144)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606373
<lag> apw: /dev/sdb1 on /home/lag type ext2 (rw,relatime)
<smoser> but hears to hoping you fix it for me
<apw> smoser, you do mention randomly for other services though
<smoser> i do ?
<apw> someone does
<lag> apw: From fstab
<lag> apw: UUID=1ac09563-457e-44d2-9058-fc77892447ae /home/lag       ext2 relatime                   0  0
<apw> smoser, in comments 5 and 6
<apw> you imply that actually other things don't get out sometimes too
<smoser> oh. well, in my experience, the "random" that I see is based upon some event occuring that "fixes" it.  it seems to me that after some point in boot, it starts working again, but is broken in "early upstart". how many jobs run "early" is random. and the jobs do run, they just dont get data to the console.
<apw> smoser, am working on getting a test version of upstart ... once thats working i'll ask you to try it, never know might work
<smoser> apw, yeah, that'd be great.
<apw> smoser, and if its the same problem that behaviour might be reasonable, as once something opens the console and uses it the issue goes away
<smoser> thanks, apw 
<apw> smoser, ok finally got the thing built: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apw/+archive/red/+packages
<apw> smoser, are you able to test and see if that helps any
<smoser> i'll give it a try. hmm.. that changelog entry doesn't seem like it will fix anything for me :)
<apw> there were three uploads to get that far ... seems the package in the official packaging branch is missing a builddep, and i also cannot spell
 * apw has boot tested it here, only on machines which don't see the issue commonly
<apw> but it does at least boot :)
<smoser> apw, it doesn't seem to fix it for me. 
<apw> smoser, ok thats probabally confirmation its a different issue
<smoser> i booted, saw the issue , installed your deb, and cleaned the instance so it thought it would be "first boot" again, rebooted, and still saw issue.
<apw> smoser, still a useful indication .... though i have yet to prove it fixes the issue
<smoser> there is one program that runs very early in boot (start on MOUNTED=/ and ifup eth0), that outputs a message that i dont see.
<apw> smoser, and is that an upstart job (presuming so)
<smoser> yes.
<smoser> apw, were you suggesting somewhere else, that a open by non-upstart of /dev/console would fix something ?
<apw> smoser, that would also fix the issue this upstart should fix ... as holding it open avoids the race which causes the issue for me
<apw> it is suggesting its a different issue ... perhaps a console issue on xen
<apw> though i need to 100% prove this does fix the issue, which is harder as i cannot reproduce it in upstart
<smoser> right.
<apw> still a boot test even is useful to me, as its pretty dangerous to upgrade upstart ... its not like we have an older one to boot into
<smoser> so if i had an upstart job that did not do console output, that started on starting, opened /dev/console, and then daemonized , that basically would fix it ?
<apw> it would be equivalent to the fix in upstart yes
<apw> probabally an upstart job with console which did exec sleep 60 would probabally do it
<apw> as a confirmation its not that problem
<asal> hi all
<asal> i have a problem with my usb flash mass storage as follows
<asal> when i insert my flash in usb port it is detected by linux & kde but it is mounter only as read-only
<asal> and when i use the command "dd of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512"
<asal> it reports me that the file-syste is read-only
<asal> this matter is repeated by any linux that i htested including ubuntu-10.10 and knoppix 5.1 and 5.3
<asal> is there anyone knowing my solution?
<smb> Sure there does not happen to be a write-protect switch?
<asal> smb: no 
<asal> smb: it has no any key for write-protecting
<asal> is was with no problem until is is inserted on a Windows-XP machin and a virus poluted it :-(
<asal> and then it get this problem and it is write-protected with all kind of linuxes and also on Windows and DOS and any operating system :-(
<asal> it was with no problem until it is inserted on a Windows-XP machin and a virus poluted it :-(
<smb> Might be something that sw can change. In dmesg you should see messages from the block layer when the stick gets detected
<asal> yes , I saw dmesg and there is a sentence such: "Write-protect is on" :-(
<apw> asal what make of stick is it ?
<smb> There seem to be rare cases when the write-protection has been activated. Though I only found references to windows programs to low-level format up to now
<asal> it is only one filesystem on this memory and of type Fat32, but
<asal> this problem is not related to its partitions and type of them, because
<asal> after inserting this usb-memory the "dmesg" command reported about this device: "sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is on"
<asal> apw: its type is Kingston - silicon-power
<diwic> bug #611810
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611810 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[PATCH] NVIDIA GPU audio-over-HDMI: Patch required to support recent GPUs (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611810
<joewilliams> jk-: yeah here's where i have been putting anything i can gather about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/614853
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614853 in linux-ec2 (Ubuntu) "kernel panic divide error: 0000 [#1] SMP (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mpoirier> tgardner: is your mumble working properly ?
<tgardner> mpoirier, yeah, is yours
<mpoirier> tgardner: push-to-talk is acting up again...
<mpoirier> sorry.
<mpoirier> the problem is on my side. hold on,.
<JFo> \m/ new laptop transition almost complete
<lag> Does anyone know how to mount HDDs once in a schroot?
<lag> I've tried:
<lag> sudo mount --bind /home/lag /usr3/chroots/maverick-armel/mnt
<lag> schroot -c maverick-armel
<lag> ls /mnt
<lag> <nada>
<lag> :(
<lag> Also there are no sdXX devnodes in /dev 
<lag> :((
<lag> blkid
<lag> <nada>
<lag> fdisk -l
<lag> <nada>
<lag> ls /dev/disk
<lag> <nada>
<lag> Sorted 
<lag> The answer:
<lag> In /etc/schroot/mount-defaults:
<lag>  /dev            /dev             none   rw,bind     0       0
<lag>  /home/lag   /home/lag  none rw,bind     0       0
<lag> :D
<apw> lag, nice
<lag> It was a 'mare 
<lag> Who's responsibility (within Canonical) is this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/main/newpkg
<astinus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/about/
<astinus> Or there should be a easy-ish way to file the bug in Launchpad
<astinus> I've seen that a lot with Lucid (when in development) and now Maverick
<lag> Launchpad - what's that?
<lag> ;)
<astinus> Something everyone should be forced to learn? ;)
<astinus> I think the footer covers the problem adequately...
<astinus> "To report a problem with the web site, e-mail frank@lichtenheld.de"
<lag> astinus: I saw that, but he doesn't work for Ubuntu
<lag> astinus: I'll email him anyway
<astinus> lag: But is listed as the maintainer all the same?
<astinus> lag: Lots of developers don't *work* for canonical :)
<lag> astinus: This is true
<lag> Emailing ...
<astinus> They do a pretty good job of picking up talent in areas which are difficult or specialist :)
<astinus> ie; Kernel development, UX/UI stuff to make things pretty
<JFo> lag, will you be in taipei?
 * JFo forgets
<JFo> and what are you still doing online?
<JFo> it must be dark there by now
<lag> JFo: Yes, I'll be in Taipei (I'm the first speaker)
 * lag quakes
<lag> :)
<JFo> heh
<lag> It is dark
<JFo> it is not work time for you anymore... workaholic
 * lag has things to get nailed before sleep can commence 
<lag> JFo: When are you going to arrive? 
<JFo> dunno yet
<lag> k
<JFo> Pete is fighting with the travel agents
<JFo> they are a real pain
<lag> Ours are quality 
<JFo> yeah, he's resorted to talking to the UK ones now
<lag> UK are just better :)
<lag> I want to do some herping while I'm in Taiwan :)
<JFo> you want to play with snakes?
<lag> Did you just look-up herping? :)
<JFo> I did
<astinus> travel agents in general suck ;)
<JFo> Google is my friend :)
<astinus> our ones in Spain are *useless* but the UK lot are adequate if you don't mind explaining things 10 times
<JFo> <- had no clue what herping was
<lag> JFo: Have you seen http://www.lmgtfy.com/
<astinus> lol
<lag> It's hilarious :)
<lag> Type something in
<lag> Then send someone the link
<lag> Very (patronisingly) amusing 
<lag> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=herping
<JFo> nice
<lag> Right, that's it, my eyes are beginning to hurt
<lag> JFo: Let me know when you'll be arriving in Taipai when you find out
<JFo> will do
<joewilliams> jk-: have a chance to checkout my bug?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-08-12
<smb> lag, can u hear us? :)
<lag> smb: I can now
 * abogani waves
 * abogani is wondering why if I download Maverick's git tree through http it results in outdated tree....
<_ruben> hrm, cant seem to find the proper #include line to get me 'struct sk_buff' .. there's linux/skbuff.h in /usr/src/linux-headers..../ but it doesnt seem to look there (by default)
<smb> apw, lift your finger
<lag> smb: He's double-clicked it
<smb> lag, I know, I forgot the sarcasm tags
<lag> apw: Let us know when you're back
<lag> apw: And we'll 'un-mute' you :)
<apw_> Bah looks like my internet just broke ...
<smb> Must be up again now
<apw_> Mid rant too ... most annoying
<smb> Hm maybe havn't even heard the start of it
<apw_> No am on my phone
<smb> Oh. Doh!
<apw_> Modern I am ... all mod cans
<apw_> Cons even
<smb> You can use your phone as AP now. :)
<jk-> mod cans are cooler
<apw_> May be on its way back
<apw> who
<apw> cking, heloooo
<cking> apw, hi
<apw> just checking yuou are alive
<smb> cking, or awake
<cking> alive
<cking> gotta few critical bugs on my plate at the mo
<lag> cking: I now have images of this: http://images.travelpod.com/users/paulandmel/worldtrip.1131078600.epv0041.jpg
<M-> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone has any tips on where to start looking if I wanted to incorporate a patch into a lucid kernel package?
<M-> I've done it before with hardy, but the binary-custom stuff seems to have been deprecated in the interim :)
<lag> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> lag: o/
<lag> Daviey: How goes it?
<Daviey> lag:  "adequate" :)
<Daviey> lag: yourself?
<lag> Daviey: It's the best _you_ can _ever_ hope for
<lag> Daviey: Excellent
<lag> :D
<Daviey> heh :)
<lag> Daviey: Do you want to sleep with me?
<lag> @UDS
<Daviey> Erm.. big spoon or little?
<lag> I have to be big spoon - anything else would just be inappropriate 
<lag> Are you bunked up with anyone already?
<lag> Do you snore? 
<Daviey> OK.. but if you abuse me in my sleep.. i'll be upset :'(
<Daviey> not afaik.. MrsDaviey has never commented.
<lag> :)
<lag> Cool, so you're in?
<Daviey> +1
<lag> I'll send you the link, wait one
<Daviey> lag: Are you confirmed on that outbound flight?
<lag> Which one?
<lag> Sunday?
<Daviey> Yeah, 10-ish?
 * lag checks
<lag> 11-ish
<lag> Yeah
<Daviey> I expect you managed to get biz class. 
<lag> Daviey: It's the only way to travel 
<Daviey> *git*
<JFo> brb
<apw> git log 9fe6206f400646a2322096b56c59891d530e8d51..origin/master arch/arm
<apw> git merge-base  9fe6206f400646a2322096b56c59891d530e8d51 <arm branch>
<JFo> apw, did we put out a fix for that framebuffer race condition?
<JFo> or whatever it was?
<apw> i believe we merged something into our maverick tree yes
<JFo> ok
<JFo> so still badness for lucid
<lag> fc0f5ac8fe693d1b05f5a928cc48135d1c8b7f2e
<apw> jfo yes
<JFo> k, thx
<apw> commit 9fe6206f400646a2322096b56c59891d530e8d51
<apw> Author: Linus Torvalds <torvalds@linux-foundation.org>
<apw> Date:   Sun Aug 1 15:11:14 2010 -0700
<apw>     Linux 2.6.35
<lag> git://dev.omapzoom.org/pub/scm/integration/kernel-omap4.git
<apw> lag branch name
<lag> L24.9
<JFo> bjf, mashed almost 2k incompletes last night
<apw> jfo liking the sound of that, got a link to nice graphs
<JFo> yep, one sec.
<JFo> apw: http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/linux
<JFo> over 2k I mean
<apw> jfo so wahts the total bug count ?h
<JFo> apw, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~kernel-bugs/+packagebugs says 5402 for all packages there
<JFo> that is for all open status
<apw> jfo njce
<JFo> :)
<lag> apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/476969/
<JFo> tgardner, you around?
<JFo> bug 513292
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 513292 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Heron LTS 8.04.3 and 20100126's 8.04.4 don't support Intel 82574L NICs (affects: 5) (heat: 44)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513292
<JFo> looks like we lost a net card support after an update
<tgardner> JFo, looking
<JFo> thanks
<JFo> just wondered what you want me to do with it. i.e. is it worth putting on the list for review
<joewilliams> ask this a couple days ago but didnt get far, i installed linux-crashdump on a couple (10.04) servers but it doesnt seem to be collecting the core and rebooting. i have to manually reboot the machines. i tested it in a vmware image and it worked fine. any ideas?
<bdmurray> JFo: I think it would make more sense if the expired response linked to the development release instead of http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<JFo> sigh* that needs to be fixed. I'll work that now. Thanks for the heads-up bdmurray 
<bdmurray> JFo: no problem - thanks for working on it
<JFo> certainly
<JFo> change pushed
<JFo> testing now
<apw> joewilliams, not sure we have much experience of that here, have you asked on #ubuntu-server, they tend to use those things more heavily
<joewilliams> apw: cool, i asked there too, we'll see how it goes. while havent gotten a core yet ive seen the same stack trace a few times https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/614853
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 614853 in linux-ec2 (Ubuntu) "kernel panic divide error: 0000 [#1] SMP (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<joewilliams> is that something you could help with?
<rsalveti> tgardner: just sent you a merge proposal for linux-meta-ti-omap4, to update the ABI so our image can pull the latest kernel version
<rsalveti> tgardner: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/ubuntu/maverick/linux-meta-ti-omap4/update-abi-903/+merge/32489
<rsalveti> please let me know if it's not right or if I should do something else
<rsalveti> it wasn't update with latest kernel update form omap4
<rsalveti> *updated
<tgardner> rsalveti, ogasawara  is already working on it. we'll have it updated in a bit
<rsalveti> tgardner: oh, ok, nice
<ogasawara> rsalveti: gimme 2 sec
<rsalveti> ogasawara: if you want you can just merge it, I'm just following the previous commit
<rsalveti> ogasawara: sure, np :-)
<ogasawara> rsalveti: nah, just as easy for me to fix it up by hand
<tgardner> rsalveti, that merge request thingy is a launchpad gizmo, right? 
<rsalveti> tgardner: yep
<rsalveti> ogasawara: true :-)
<rsalveti> I created the merge so you could look at it later on
<tgardner> rsalveti, all of our kernel packages are maintained in git on kernel.ubuntu.com. As such we don't use the LP mechanism for updating packages. I'm allergic to bzr most days.
<rsalveti> tgardner: haha, but this one is on bzr, lp:ubuntu/linux-meta-ti-omap4
<rsalveti> but I do understand you :-)
<tgardner> rsalveti, its only in LP because a branch is automatically created every time you upload a source package.
<rsalveti> tgardner: true, just found the meta package on git
<rsalveti> didn't know you were all using git even for tracking packages
<rsalveti> but makes sense :-)
<ogasawara> rsalveti: just uploaded, it's queued to build in about an hour - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-ti-omap4/2.6.35.903.4
<rsalveti> ogasawara: nice, thanks
<mpoirier> tgardner: should the title read "SAUCE: (drop after 2.6.35)[PATCH] UBUNTU - ARM: Using gpmc function to init nand flash" ?
<tgardner> mpoirier, ogasawara can fix it up when she applies it to maverick. you don't need to resubmit.
<ogasawara> mpoirier: yep, I was gonna fix it up anyways when I apply it
<mpoirier> what's with the "M+1" part ?
<ogasawara> mpoirier: but just for future reference, it'll look something like "UBUNTU: SAUCE: (drop after 2.6.35) ..."
<mpoirier> got it, make sense - thanks.
<tgardner> mpoirier, M=1 refers to whatever we're gonna call the Maverick plus one branch. The name has not been announced
<tgardner> m+1*
<mpoirier> yes, it's all clear now.
<ogasawara> mpoirier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/StablePatchFormat - might be helpful also
<ogasawara> mpoirier: the policies outlined there also generally apply to the current development release
<mpoirier> very useful.
<econdudeawesome> hi y'all. I have a really weird issue. Anytime I run chromium or a very heavy load (like flash) I appear to go into a kernel panic. I'm not sure it really is kernel panic, but it's the best explanation for whats going on.
<econdudeawesome> The only info I have to go on is what I see (computer appears to attempt a restart, load into something like if I pressed alt+sysrq+e, but won't stay around, can't even open tty shell)
<econdudeawesome> in the log, I just get that SAK is killing everything
<econdudeawesome> Anyone around?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-08-13
<ogasawara> tgardner: http://people.canonical.com/~ogasawara/config2options
 * vanhoof is glad to see some perl around here :D
 * abogani waves
<abogani> Sorry for stupid question...
<abogani> Anyone know how many and what are the "fakeroot debian/rules COMMAND" issued by a simple dpkg-buildpackage?
<abogani> I'm trying to verify every step without restart the entire build process every time :-(
<abogani> Thanks in advance!
<amitk> abogani: look at 'debuild -nc'
<amitk> or dpkg-buildpackage also takes that option, I believe
<abogani> amitk: I'll take a look! Thanks!
<__bjf> tgardner, you in the office?
<__bjf> tgardner, i'm heading in now
<tgardner> __bjf, yep
<mpoirier> GrueMater:  o/
<cnd> tgardner, apw, ogasawara: heads up:
<cnd> there's a 3M multitouch patch that's in the works right now
<cnd> sabdfl has explicitly said he wants it in the very next kernel update
<cnd> even if it's not upstream
<ogasawara> cnd: ack, send it to the list then.
<cnd> no budging
<cnd> will do, as soon as it's ready
<ogasawara> cnd: I just uploaded yesterday, so will probably not do another till early next week if he's wanting an ETA
<cnd> ok
<bdrung> what do i need to do to get the lirc patch (bug #550369) also applied to the lucid kernel?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550369 in lirc (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Hauppauge TV Card is detected as Leadtek IR in lucid (affects: 13) (dups: 3) (heat: 87)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550369
<ogasawara> bdrung: I'd say open a new clean bug report, as that one is already marked Fix Released
<ogasawara> bdrung: it'll then need to go through the Lucid SRU process (ie patch sent to the kernel-team mailing list and garner the appropriate number of acks etc)
<ogasawara> JFo: bug chat today?
 * smb cries
<smb> Totally failed to do anything really on that 
<bdrung> ogasawara: the linux task is wrongly marked as invalid. can i reopen it or should i use a new one?
<ogasawara> bdrung: I
<ogasawara> 'd say open a new one to avoid confusion
<bdrung> ogasawara: but it's the same issue, because the linux kernel uses a copy of lirc source code
<ogasawara> bdrung: you are free to do what you want, I'm just giving my recommendation
<ogasawara> bdrung: ie you can re-open the linux task
<bdrung> ogasawara: where do i get the linux source tree?
<ogasawara> bdrung: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git
<vanhoof> tgardner: ping
<vanhoof> tgardner: if you have a sec can you check out bryan's last comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ureadahead/+bug/491943
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 491943 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kernel trace buffer should be set to less unrealistic value (affects: 16) (dups: 2) (heat: 88)" [High,Triaged]
<vanhoof> tgardner: im thinking we should spin another bug for this, wanted to see if you agree
<tgardner> vanhoof, I'd like to chat with keybuk about profiling the number of CPUs and system RAM before allocating ureadahead buffers.
<tgardner> right now its a fixed value
<vanhoof> tgardner: cool
<vanhoof> tgardner: i just didnt want to spin that bug (which fixed up the AMD issue) into something new
<tgardner> though this particular bug looks like it might be related to 32 bit PAE
<tgardner> vanhoof, I'll develop a patch for ureadahead that Bryan can test.
<vanhoof> tgardner: awesome
<vanhoof> tgardner: the immediate urgency died down for the project we're involved with due to time constraints
<tgardner> vanhoof, yeah, you just killed ureadahead, right?
<tgardner> or removed*
<vanhoof> tgardner: yeah, bug was found the day of the deadline, so it was the only option we saw
<tgardner> ack
<vanhoof> thanks tgardner 
<robbiew> ogasawara: fyi...it appears the tech board will approve the removal of sparc and ia64 before next week's meeting.  Here's the thread -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2010-August/000441.html
<ogasawara> robbiew: sweet, thanks for the note
<JFo> ogasawara, yeah, I'm a jerk
<JFo> I took longer than planned to get my glasses
<JFo> and I completely forgot the bug chat
<JFo> sigh*
<tgardner> bjf, ogasawara : http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-notes.html
<soren> When would the kernel choose to send SIGKILL to a process on its own? I'm desperately trying to get a user-mode-linux thing to work, and I have these odd problems getting it to boot.
<soren> Answer: When the process exceeds its stack limit which is excruciatingly often when you're using a version of uml compiled against linux-source-2.6.32 at an /extremely/ unfortunate time.
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-08-14
<pwp> Hello
<pwp> Hello
<inglor1> hi I tried to compile the 2.6.35 stable from source and after the making of packages i get an error on postinst.d
<inglor1> here is the pastebin http://pastebin.org/482191
<inglor1> Here is the command I use: fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version -$version-$now kernel-image kernel-headers
 * LucidFox looks around
<pwp> hello
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-08-15
<boulabiar> hi
<boulabiar> I have problems with my sound card on maverick : microphone doesn't work
<boulabiar> is this the best channel to ask for help and report bug ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-08-08
 * apw looks about
<RAOF> And sees before him a barren wasteland of SandyBridge
<apw> ohhh, that sounds worse than moordor, back to bed me thinks with some cocoa
<RAOF> Actually, it's quite pleasant with a fully up-to-date oneiric stack.
<RAOF> This laptop now has a MTBF greater than 5 minutes.
<apw> heh, that sounds like an improvement
 * _ruben wonders who came up with the name Sandy Bridge for just a chunk of silicon... ;)
<apw> though this week is post A3 and pre-FF so oneiric should degerate into an uninstallable disaster
<RAOF> In fact, it's become so well behaved that it's been rewarded with 8GB of ram and an SSD.
<apw> fatal, it will start to think you like it and start missbehaving
<RAOF> Well, it always did before.
<RAOF> Now, it seems to have settled down and gone many days without a GPU hang.
<RAOF> I claim the pacifying influence of mesa 7.11
<apw> imaginary at best i am sure
<lag> apw: How many people do you have doing ARM now?
<apw> full time, one
<lag> apw: And he's off today?
<apw> he indeed has vacation yes
<apw> cirtinly only one really with h/w
<apw> but then we known when our deadlines are
<lag> apw: Do you know if anyone else has a BB XM?
<lag> cooloney: Do you still have a BB XM?
<cooloney> lag: oh, no
<cooloney> lag: i sent them to ppetraki 
<lag> THEM
<lag> How many does he have now?
<lag> And he's off this week
<lag> Doh!
<apw> he likely means all his boards :)  rather than having lots of one type
<pgraner> apw, info on drives
<pgraner> Model: ATA WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0
<pgraner> Firmware Version: 51.0AB15
<apw> smb`, do you remember some discussion about disks and sata link resetting last weke, likely on this channel
<apw> smb`, ignore, found it
<apw> pgraner, so there are several WDC models which are quirked under "NCQ is slow"
<pgraner> apw, no surprise there
<apw> pgraner, could you file a bug pls, and i'll get you a test kernel with ATA_HORKAGE_NONCQ turned on
<pgraner> apw, ack doing it now
<pgraner> apw, you want it against natty or one-eyed-rick
<apw> pgraner, do -rick- and i can widen it back
<pgraner> apw, ack
 * ogasawara back in 20
<smb> apw, ACK to ignore. Just came in. :)
<tgardner> bjf, ogasawara: quick mumble ?
<ogasawara> tgardner: sure
<txomon> hello
<txomon> is here someone that can help me with this bug?
<txomon> !bug 485067
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 485067 in linux "wireless card malfunction" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485067
<sforshee> txomon, does 'rfkill list' show any blocks applied to your device?
<txomon> hello¡'
<txomon> sforshee, how?
<txomon> uops, i took another bug
<sforshee> txomon, open a terminal and run 'rfkill list', then see if any of the items say yes next to them
<txomon> im going to switch on that computer
<txomon> sforshee, there are a pair of blocks
<txomon> one in 
<txomon> phy0 wireless lan
<txomon> and in hp-wifi wireless lan
<txomon> bot of them soft blocked
<sforshee> try running 'rfkill unblock all'
<txomon> it works
<txomon> what was the problem?
<txomon> sforshee?
<txomon> and why it was blocked?¿
<sforshee> txomon, probably the hp-wmi driver thinks the bios is telling it there's a soft block applied
<sforshee> if you reboot do the blocks come back?
<txomon> and can it be caused by blocking it on windows?
<sforshee> txomon, possibly
<txomon> in windows also happens something strange, it for default, wireless is disabled
<sforshee> txomon, if you have a wireless hotkey pressing it should remove the soft block, if everything is working properly
<txomon> sforshee, is again blocked
<sforshee> txomon, that may just be the default state for your machine if windows shows the same symptom
<txomon> no
<txomon> the button makes a hard block in the hp-wifi
<txomon> but the soft blocks are always there
<txomon> now has appeared a hard block in phy0..
<sforshee> txomon, okay then, when I get a chance I'll look at the driver and post something on the bug
<txomon> ok, the phy0 is now the only one blocked after doing the unblock, with a hard block
<txomon> i have another bug with another computer
<txomon> in which the 3G modem doesn't work unless i reboot from windows to linux
<sforshee> txomon, have you filed a bug?
<txomon> yep
<txomon> !bug 709955
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709955 in linux "03f0:241d Gobi wireless modem only works when rebooting from windows" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709955
<dupondje> sforshee: could you close https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39982 as you commited a fix for it in the kernel ? :)
<ubot2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 39982 in Platform_x86 "dell_wmi: Unknown key eXXX pressed" [Normal,New]
<dupondje> thx for the work also btw!
<dupondje> seems I can do that myself :) nvm
<txomon> sforshee, what do you think about that? it seems like the modem is not correctly initialized in ubuntu
<sforshee> txomon, I added a comment, please check the bug
<apw> pgraner, did we get a bug for that disk thingy
<pgraner> apw, not yet, damn mgt crap is overtaking me today... I'll get it to you in a bit
<pgraner> apw, the hold up is I have to me the array to the oneiric box, its currently on my natty one
<apw> pgraner, file it there, it doesn't make a lot of odd
<apw> odds
<pgraner> apw, K doing it now
<txomon> im going to check it
<sforshee> dupondje: np, note that we've only applied the fix to oneiric, I don't think the issue warrants an SRU
<pgraner> apw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/822796
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 822796 in linux "[Natty][Oneiric] WD "Green" drives have faulty NCQ need kernel quirk" [Undecided,New]
<txomon> sforshee, it worked
<txomon> but im unable to enter in launchpad...
<txomon> now i can... there was an error or sth
<pgraner> apw, you need anything else in that bug?
<pgraner> manjo, ping
<NCommander> has anyone seen ppisati? I have an OMAp4 kernel bug that I need smacked
<NCommander> (config issue)
<txomon> sforshee, and I have another bug in the same computer, when I plug an ethernet wire, connected to something, the computer crashes
<pgraner> NCommander, holiday this week
<tgardner> NCommander, send it to me and Cc kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<NCommander> pgraner: who's covering omap4 bugs?
<NCommander> pgraner: will do, thanks.
<apw>  pgraner no that works for now
<txomon> can anyone put this !bug 709955 as fixed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709955 in linux "03f0:241d Gobi wireless modem only works when rebooting from windows" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709955
<manjo> pgraner, pong ... sorry was having lunch 
<txomon> ill come back later
<apw> txomon, if you have to hand get the firmware from windows to sort it, its actually not fixed in linux, just worked round
<txomon> oki
<apw> pgraner, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp822796-natty/
<apw> pgraner, if those work, it would be good to have some performance numbers on the broken kernel for NCQ 1, 8, 16 or something to support upstreaming
<apw> you have these already i suspect
<pgraner> apw, sure I'll do dd timing tests on all of them
 * tgardner --> lunch
 * bjf -> lunch
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-08-09
<philipballew> is there a way to put a time stamp in my terminal so i can have it coenside with my var logs?
<ogra_> [    0.270865] ns_cgroup deprecated: consider using the 'clone_children' flag without the ns_cgroup.
<ogra_> [    0.270887] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
<ogra_> apw, any idea about that ? the server team is pushing for having CONFIG_NS_USER enabled for LXC (in my ac100 kernel) but i always see this message on boot here (on a .38 kernel)
<ogra_> should we push the server guys to make LXC work with 'clone_children' ?
<hydromet> Hello, I'm curious what "ppa" means in the text "kernel-ppa" in the context of Ubuntu?
<apw> hydromet, kernel-ppa is just a username in launchpad and on kernel.ubuntu.com ... the user on which our original PPA was attached
<apw> (before groups existed in launchpad)
<hydromet> apw: thank you (I have a rule for myself that I'll never use acronyms or words that I don't know the meaning of) :-)
<apw> like not passing a word you don't know in a book without looking it up
<hydromet> I'm coming over from a mostly Mac OS X world (the domain of the Mach kernel courtesy of Avie Tevanian)
<hydromet> indeed
<ogra_> apw, did you see my ping in your backlog ?
<apw> ogra_, nope
<ogra_> <ogra_> [    0.270865] ns_cgroup deprecated: consider using the 'clone_children' flag without the ns_cgroup.
<ogra_> <ogra_> [    0.270887] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
<ogra_> <ogra_> apw, any idea about that ? the server team is pushing for having CONFIG_NS_USER enabled for LXC (in my ac100 kernel) but i always see this message on boot here (on a .38 kernel)
<ogra_> <ogra_> should we push the server guys to make LXC work with 'clone_children' ?
<apw> backlog got lost when i packed my puter in case we had to run from the looting
<ogra_> oh my
<hydromet> apw: I would like to install Linux kernel 3.0 onto a Natty Narwhal system, is there any reason why I shouldn't be able to do so (knowing full well that things might break)?
<apw> ogra_, well it sounds like they have some thing to look at their either way
<ogra_> i'm surprised that went unnoticed
<apw> ogra_, we have resisited CONFIG_NS_xxx on older releass cause they are poor back there and cause issues for others, i think we tried in lucid and failed just recently
<apw> is it not turned on in oneiric though?
<ogra_> it is a request of the server team for omap4 atm and they asked me to turn it on on my ac100 kernel (since they use that device in the server team for arm)
<ogra_> thats what made me notice the message
<ogra_> LXC is a critical feature for arm server afaik
<hydromet> I plan to install 11.04 on an Apple Xserve (late 2006 with Xeon Woodcrests) ... but would like to avail of the 3.0 kernel if possible 
<hydromet> btw Apple stopped selling the Xserve so I can imagine people who own them may want to run Linux on them in the future if they would like to move off of OS X
<ogra_> (openstack needs some kind of v irtualization ... LXC is the only one we have thats usable from a preformance POV)
<ogra_> stgraber, ^^^
<apw> well i suspect you need the option either way no ?  i suspec the message is separate
<ogra_> iirc there is a bug open for the omap4 side 
 * ogra_ searches
<ogra_> bug 787749
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 787749 in linux-ti-omap4 "Missing configuration for LXC containers on omap4" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/787749
<apw> which seems to be already fixed
<ogra_> but doesnt mention the deprecation at all either
<ogra_> paolo only mentions the deprecation of CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES
<apw> ogra_, will investigate and get back to you
<ogra_> k, i'll try to get info from stgraber too about the server team plans
<apw> ogra_, ok the call is _gone_ in oneiric
<apw> ogra_, so they need to react for oneiric
<ogra_> gone ?
<apw>     cgroup: remove the ns_cgroup
<ogra_> aha, a 3.0 change ?
<apw> in the 3.0 kernel that deprecation warning will become a failure as t
<ogra_> k
<apw> the code is gone.  and i believe we will have a 3.0 kernel right ?
<ogra_> for omap4 we do
<apw> so ... they need to react then
<ogra_> yep
<apw> ogra_, is that NS_USER or USER_NS
<ogra_> user_ns  iirc
<apw> ok that is already on in oneiric
<ogra_> User namespace: missing	 CONFIG_USER_NS
<ogra_> from the bug
<apw> debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:CONFIG_USER_NS=y
<apw> from the source tree
<ogra_> right, but it wont help if the code is gone :)
<apw> oh that is master
<apw> USER_NS is different from the other deprecation thing
<ogra_> aha
<apw> ogra_, all of the options they are asking for are either already on or gone as far as i can tell (on ti-omap4)
<ogra_> k
<apw> ogra_, who is asking for this ?
<ogra_> well, for the gone ones they might need to compensate
<ogra_> server team ... specifically stgraber but i think you could also talk to Daviey 
<apw> Daviey, ... should be awake ^^
<ogra_> if he's noot been looted over night or something 
<ogra_> these tv pictures are scary
<apw> ogra_, it was bad last night.  first time i've packed for flight; even the IRA blowing the crap out of us with bombs was less scarey
<ogra_> yeah, it really looks like 1944 
<Daviey> o/
<Daviey> ogra_: Fancy a new widescreen TV?
<apw> Daviey, clealy not on fire then ... heh
<ogra_> heh, same old one 
<Daviey> Hmm
<Daviey> I'm missing context?
<Daviey> Is this the issue regarding the arm kernel not having certain config options on that we have on server?
<ogra_> lxc requires CONFIG_USER_NS ... 
<Daviey> Such as iscis?
<Daviey> Yeah, there are a few we are missing
<ogra_> with it enabled in .38 i get a deprecation warning on boot
<ogra_> and apparently that deprecation was made more serious in 3.0
<Daviey> ogra_: Why do i care about .38?
<apw> Daviey, well FF is like now, so if you haven't asked for them soon you won't get them easily
<ogra_> so that you might be missing bits and pieces for lxc in 3.0
<Daviey> apw: There is already at least one bug i have seen
<apw> missing as in the s/w requires feasures which have been deprecated since 2.6.27 and is now gone
<apw> Daviey, could you point me to any you know of pls
<Daviey> Hmm. Why aren't we seeing this on tradional arches?
<apw> Daviey, you likely are, one of the things ogra_ says its using ... has gone in 3.0
<Daviey> bug 820349
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820349 in linux "iscsi is not enabled in omap4 kernels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820349
<Daviey> apw: ^^
<apw> Daviey, keep em coming
<Daviey> apw: That is the only one i have come across.
<Daviey> Please note, we only got our mitts on arm hardware last week.
<ogra_> did you have ac100's months ago ?
<ogra_> *didnt
<Daviey> ogra_: Good point, but i don't think any of us got oneiric running on them yet.
<ogra_> ah
<Daviey> TBH, without a cat5 connector, the ac100's were difficult for what we were trying to do.
<ogra_> well, upgrading should just work
<Daviey> \o/
<ogra_> the kernel supports all USB NICs our x86 kernels support ;)
 * apw isn't going to be impressed if we are starting to test critical functionality the same week as FF
<ogra_> the config was stolen from our tree 
<Daviey> ogra_: odd, i did try a usb nic and it failed to work :/
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> i have  three wired usb nics here two asix and one pegasus based, all three work fine
<Daviey> apw: I agree, it's not the position we'd like to be in either.
<Daviey> ogra_: just checked, it is an asix one. :/
<ogra_> very weird
<Daviey> 0b95:1780 ASIX Electronics Corp. AX88178
<ogra_> well, try to upgrade to oneiric we have a new kernel there
<Daviey> ogra_: sadly, i'm in Millbank this week - and it's back home.
<ogra_> ah, bad
<Daviey> i suck.
<ogra_> nah, you dont 
<apw> oh please let us beat on him a bit at least :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> .oO( brits ... )
<apw> Daviey, both of those iscsi options are already on ??
<apw> Daviey, belay that, looking on the wrong version grrr
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<bjf> ##
 * smb feels weird receiving the reminder in the morning without seeing Brad type...
 * tgardner thinks smb must be in TX
 * smb thinks he is, too
<jjohansen> smb: are you melting yet?
<smb> jjohansen, Not as long as I stay inside
<smb> (which is most of the day) 
<jjohansen> smb: yeah I saw even lunch is there which might not be a bad thing
<tgardner> jjohansen, are you headed there tomorrow?
<jjohansen> tgardner: yeah, though I start traveling today, from my families back to portland and then fly out tomorrow
<smb> jjohansen, Right, though you probably need to limit expectations. It was sandwiches yesterday. Not the worst I have seen but if it stays that way it could get a bit boring. :)
<jjohansen> smb: good thing I will one be bored for two days then :)
<smb> jjohansen, Yeah. :) was about to say that
<apw> pgraner, did you test those ncq kernel at all?
<apw> tgardner, i've pushed a couple of configuration changes to the oneiric/ti-omap4 kernel
<tgardner> apw, ack. saw them go by
<pgraner> apw, no not yet network failure here, I'm limping by until I can get a new router
<apw> pgraner, wtf you are cursed man cursed
<pgraner> apw, it was acting flaky and flashed the firmware and it bricked
<apw> ouch
<jpds> Could someone look at the touchpad bug at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/810327 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 810327 in linux "Synaptics touchpad ceases functioning after suspend and resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jpds> Doing: SUSPEND_MODULES="psmouse" in unload_modules is a workaround to the issue.
<apw> jpds, i've annotated it for fujitsu as its likely h/w specific and we don't want it dogpiled
<jpds> apw: I have someone who has the issue on a Dell vostro v13.
<apw> then mentioning that in the bug would have been helpful
 * jpds went https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=66829 → bug #59867 → that bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 59867 in linux "Synaptics touchpad ceases functioning after suspend and resume." [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59867
 * ogasawara back in 20
<apw> tgardner, what do you think the chances of getting yet another quirk table into the atkd driver is
<tgardner> apw, as an SRU ?
<apw> upstream
<tgardner> fiik.  who is the maintainer ?
<apw> dimitry
<apw> (input maintainer)
<tgardner> possibly. get cnd to do it. he's got a good working relationship with him
<apw> heh yeah perhaps so
<tgardner> ogasawara, I sure thought I pushed the work I did last week to add packaging for tools/power/x86/turbostat and tools/power/x86/x86_energy_perf_policy. Do you remember ever having seen it?
<apw> perhaps i should ask the question as to why all arches but x86 reset their keybaord by default
 * apw never say anything for those tgardner
<ogasawara> tgardner: I don't recall ever seeing it
<tgardner> drat
<tgardner> oh well, won't take but a little bit to recreate that
 * tgardner must have been in a hurry to go rafting
<cnd> apw, you too can have a good working relationship with dmitry for low *low* price of an email containing a patch!
<cnd> boy, that sounds like a great deal to me!
<cnd> :)
<apw> heh
<tjaalton> is there a master bug about the poweroff/halt issue, which prevents proper shutdown?
<apw> tgardner, any idea why we have atkb as =y ?
<apw> tjaalton, which of poweroff/halt doesn't work ?
<tjaalton> apw: well, the one that was mentioned on the list too, where it was determined that 'halt' does the right thing now. the last message I see is "power down", but the system remains on nevertheless
<apw> right the 'correct' behavior from halt is to stop without powering off
<tjaalton> this is with choosing the shutdown option of the indicator menu
<apw> well the correct test is does poweroff work, if not then its broken 
<apw> ie if you do sudo poweroff does it power off, if not then thats a bug
<tjaalton> ah ok, I'll try that
<apw> if it works then the menu is likely broken ie using the wrong shutdown, if not then its likely a machine specific bug likely in the kernel or bios i guess
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Kernel team meeting in one hour
<bjf> ##
<tgardner> apw, re: atkb=y, I don't remember
<tjaalton> apw: right, poweroff didn't work, so something weird going on
<apw> tjaalton, so that normally means a bios bug, sometimes it can be worked around with a quirk
<smb> Something to try there is to change the shutdown method in /sys from platform to shutdown (looking where exactly...)
<smb> Ah here /sys/power/disk
<apw> right i think there is also a like reboot=<letter> which can select which method
<smb> apw, Though that is reboot
<apw> point, hmmm
<smb> apw, Master king got a vulcan death grip program in his treasure chest 
<apw> yeah cking will know i am sure
<tjaalton> hehe
<hifi> there seems to be a problem with my system and 3.0.0, almost all kernels hang for a long time when I try to boot them (before "Starting up..." after grub) except -7
<hifi> as there is no output to the dmesg log before that I can't really debug it very much
<hifi> had some timeout issues with my USB mouse but booting with nousb just removed the usb messages from dmesg
<hifi> and it seems to hang even with all my USB devices disconnected
<hifi> the delay takes 1 minute and 50 seconds, where -7 boots around 1 second
<apw> hifi i suspect comparison of the two dmesgs is the first step, so i'd say get a bug filed the latest kernel and include the -7 dmesg
<hifi> if I look trough the dmesgs and see nothing that differs
<hifi> I'll post the bug anyway of course
<hifi> but there just ain't anything in the dmesg that points to it
<hifi> as the seconds in the log start from 0 and end up around 7 when init gets a hold of the boot
<hifi> oh well, the dmesg is so bulky these days I couldn't tell a clear difference
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Kernel team meeting in 10 minutes
<bjf> ##
<NCommander> apw: so LXC patches were dropped in 3.0? (followup to a conversation you had with ogra this morning)
<Daviey> erk
<apw> NCommander, the only thing i have said was that some of the things that LCX was requesting were deprecated in 2.6.27 i think it was and finally removed in 3.0
<apw> _if_ ogra_'s testing was with the latest userspace
<ogra_> i only ran the checkconfig script for stgraber and enabled the needed bits in my ac100 kernel
<ogra_> what triggered me to ask initially was the warning in dmesg that USER_NS is deprecated
<NCommander> ogra_: well, Cgroup namespace is known to be depericated and gone as of 3.0 though I can't tell if its actually needed for LXC
<ogra_> NCommander, USER_NS is, thats the issue
<apw> and user_ns still exists
<ogra_> apw, you said it was fully deprecated now
<apw> ogra_, i think we are getting confused
<ogra_> [    0.270858] ns_cgroup deprecated: consider using the 'clone_children' flag without the ns_cgroup.
<ogra_> that was the message that got me here 
<apw> that thing is fully deprecated yes, _that_ is not USER_NS
<ogra_> i only get that message since i enabled USER_NS
<ogra_> and it was a single build i only did for that one option
<apw> that may be because you are exiting earlier though
<apw> that doesn't make it related to that option necessarily
<apw> just means you get past the user_ns check and drop into that warning
<ogra_> hmm, k
<apw> (they may be related, but i am not sure you have any evidence of that)
<ogra_> i dont have any evidence of anything but that warning message
<jjohansen> ogasawara: just a heads up re: feature freeze jdstrand has already set up for an exception for apparmor dbus mediation and there may be another kernel patch on top of what I have for that.  Nothing definite yet, I won't be sure until I get into some more of the dbus patch with him next week
<ogasawara> jjohansen: ack
<hifi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/823409 should contain everything?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 823409 in linux "3.0.0 hangs for a long time when loading" [Undecided,New]
<ogasawara> jjohansen: for the kernel we likely have a little more time, since kernel freeze isn't till Sep 15.
<apw> bjf, link fixed in the build tools so should be right next week
<jjohansen> ogasawara: oh it will be well before then, it needs to be in the next couple of weeks if the dbus mediation is going to go in.
<ogasawara> jjohansen: cool, keep me posted.
<jjohansen> ogasawara: will do
<bjf> apw, ogasawara someone may need to cover the irc meeting next week for me (i we have one) as i'll be in london dodging the rioters 
<ogasawara> bjf: ack, I can chair next week.
 * sconklin read "meditation" and was trying to parse what dbus meditation might be like
<jjohansen> sconklin: hehe, that is what happens when I mess up the code and dbus loops trying introspect where to send denied signals forever :)
<sconklin> ommmmm
<apw> sconklin, more sort of ommmmmmoops
<bjf> apw, i was able to post to voices.canonical.com, maybe your access issues have been fixed as well
* bjf changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Natty Kernel Version: 2.6.38 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - August - 16 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<apw> bjf, yes i think that is true, i have not posted, but i have been able to get a lot further
 * tgardner --> lunch
<apw> ok i think i've had it for the day, they are threatening to burn down my shops again ... bah ... /me authorised the use of deadly force
<tgardner> apw, be careful
<kees> hggdh: sconklin and I would like more details on the hardy xen test. where are the prior test results, does it happen on multiple runs, etc?
<hggdh> kees: I did not run multiple tests on this kernel/install (m1.small), I never do. 
<hggdh> kees: all tests are saved to cranberry:/srv/qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-sru/
 * smb seems to have missed any results
<kees> -bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<hggdh> machine is dead...
<kees> that doesn't seem like a healthly state for cranberry
<herton> smb: bug 822967
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 822967 in linux "2.6.24-29.92-xen: failure on QRT 'ASLR of mmap'" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/822967
<hggdh> now not even opens a SSH session anymore
<kees> hggdh: it would be interesting to run the m1.small-i386 again -- I'm not sure how to do that myself.
<hggdh> kees: will do
<kees> hggdh: okay, thanks. and if it fails again, is there some way I can log in remotely?
<hggdh> kees: I can add you in the .ssh/authorized_users
<kees> hggdh: cool
<smb> kees, hggdh Yeah its strange. Unless this is a new test I thought I had been running those ok
<hggdh> smb: yes, we had been
<kees> smb: yeah, that test is unchanged for a long time now, and the verbose output on it looks like a real ASLR failure.
<hggdh> previous saved tests for hardy m1.small: hardy-2.6.24-29.89-m1.small-i386.tar.bz2  hardy-2.6.24-29.90-m1.small-i386.tar.bz2  hardy-2.6.24-29.91-m1.small-i386.tar.bz2  hardy-2.6.24-29.92-m1.small-i386.tar.bz2
<kees> it's _possible_ for it to fail, but the chances are extremely remote.
<kees> so, I wanted to see if running it again would pass or fail. if it passes, then it's just bad luck, and I can add more cycles to the test
<smb> Ok, yeah. 
<lool> ogasawara: Ok, retested 10 kernels out of the 15 and the first 9 were correct, the 10th one was the first wrong result, probably my day-to-day system introduces way too many other random issues to be useful, but with a stable USB key natty setup, it's not likely to interfere again!
<lool> ogasawara: Is this what you use to build kernels?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuildsCreator
<ogasawara> lool: yep, the mainline-build-one script
<ogasawara> lool: eg mainline-build-one <sha1> <series>, where series in this case is oneiric
<lool> ok
<lool> I have another bug to bisect where I might attempt to use it
<ogasawara> lool: I'll use one of our build machines like tangerine or tyler
<lool> but it's much more painful: I get wifi disconnect maybe every 10 minutes or so
<lool> It might be due to background scans, but didn't confirm
<lool> ogasawara: Ok; maybe it's best if we finish this one bug with you building kernels and me testing them
<lool> plus, it kind of forces me to keep iterating  :)
<ogasawara> lool: sounds good.  gimme a bit to get the bisect reset
<lool> Yup; I'll keep an eye on the bug, time to get the kid in bed though
<ogasawara> lool: ack, I'll post to the bug when I've got something
<lool> bbl
<lool> (thanks!)
<hggdh> kees: one more run, another failure
<hggdh> kees: seems to fail consistently
<kees> hggdh: that's no good. what's the IP?
<hggdh> kees: ec2-72-44-56-248.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<kees> ASLR of mmap ... ok
<kees> hggdh: ^^ looks like bad luck in the test. only thing I can think of is to lengthen the sample size
<hggdh> kees: bad luck is my middle name :-)
<kees> hehe
<hggdh> kees: good -- we can chalk this one to cosmic rays
<kees> I get 12 failures out of 10000 on the rekey test (the specific sub-portion that failed)
<hggdh> er
<kees> that seems correct based on vailable entropy
<kees> *available
<kees> i.e. roughly 1 in 1000 chance of repeated mmap location
<hggdh> ah, thank you, was just going to ask you about the probability
<hggdh> so we could change it so that it reports only if there is a spike
<kees> well, I think I need to expand the check length. right now I test 50 times, allowing up to 2 failures
<kees> er, allowing 1
<kees> but it could fail more.
<hggdh> 1 in 50 is already twice the average you expected
<hggdh> 20
<kees> yeah, but the "50" sample size is very low
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> well. I have run, I do not know, a few hundreds of this test. This is the only failure I found
<kees> okay, sounds good.
<hggdh> so, by the law of large numbers, I was bound to get hit
<kees> yeah. I'll adjust it a bit and commit it.
<hggdh> and please add a comment asking for a rerun on failure
<kees> okay
<kees> that's actually a standing request for all the tests
<hggdh> heh. Please be more vocal on these standing requests, I am partially deaf, and never heard it before ;-)
<kees> hggdh: heh, okay, sorry. yeah, if you see a kernel test failure, it's worth it to run it again and verify it fails twice the same way
<hggdh> roger wilco
<hggdh> kees: so, can I shutdown the EC2 image?
<kees> hggdh: yup, thanks. I'm all done now. just finished double-checking.
<hggdh> thank you
<hggdh> bjf: well, Lucid is out of the way also, just -passed it
<bjf> sconklin, herton, ^
<sconklin> bjf: well. That's a relief.
<sconklin> hggdh: thanks!
<herton> nice. I think we can prepare hardy now, and go on with lucid also once it get copied to -updates
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-08-10
 * apw yawns
<Daviey> zul <-> apw <-> NCommander 
<Daviey> discuss.
<apw> ?
<Daviey> zul: Share what you just showed me please.
<zul> it looks like some lxc containers stuff is not enabled on omap4 (i ran lxc-checkconfig on the board and this is the output)
<zul> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/662527/
<apw> Daviey, where was the bug on these
<apw> zul, some of this is known i believe and sitting fix committed
<zul> ah ok cool then
<zul> is there a ppa with the latest omap kernel that might have these fixes?
<apw> zul nope, but i can make you a kernel shortly once i've checked they are all set correctly
<zul> apw: yes please :)
<apw> zul can you tell from your tree what the File capabilities: missing
<apw> is checking ?
<zul> CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES i think
<apw> ok that check is just bogus, that security option is gone
<apw> the code it enabled is always enabled now
<zul> ok cool
<apw> doesn't bode well for the code actually tracking the kernel very well, as it was removed in .33
<apw> zul: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp787749-oneiric/
<zul> apw: thanks
<tekess> hi.. i could use some help, i hope there's somebody awake..
<tekess> I've used my tv as screen via HDMI with my old ubuntu 9 without a problem, but it won't work with newer versions.. I'm starting to thing it has something to do with recent kernels
<tekess> rings any bell?
<apw> tekess, doesn't ring a bell for me no, i think i've used my hdmi right up to natty
<tekess> it works on natty for you? 
<tekess> without any tunning?
<apw> tekess, yep, plug it in and on it comes 
<tekess> which kernel version are you using?
<apw> what happens for you, does running xrandr --auto do anything
<apw> whatever the latest in natty is
<tekess> i have no idea, could you check it please?
<apw> i'd have to reboot to confirm confirm, as i am running an oneiric kernle right now for testing
<tekess> oh, it's ok.. thanks anyway
<tekess> bummer :-/
<apw> tekess, i'd suggest you file a bug anyhow.  though do plug it in and run xrandr --auto
<apw> it may pick it up
<tekess> i can't run xrandr, when doing it remotely it won't work
<apw> export DISPLAY=:0.0 first ?
<tekess> mmnn
<tekess> sorry.. apw, still there?
<tekess> i exported display and then ran xrandr --auto... it said "can't open display"
<apw> are you the same user as logged in ?
<tekess> i've tried with my user and with root as well
<tekess> but i don't follow.. what do you mean?
<apw> well you can only access the display server as the logged in user
<tekess> which logged in user?
<tekess> you mean there must be an xsession opened?
<apw> i was assuming so yes
<tekess> well.. it's hard to initiate an xsession when i can't see anything
<tekess> but i guess i can try if then there's something i can do to check if i did it correctly
<apw> hmmm
<tekess> but since it's a just installed system i have no idea what the screen will look like..
<tekess> since during the instalation i created my non-root user.. can I asume the login window will have my user already selected and I just have to type my password?
<apw> probabally return <password> return will do the trick; but first
<apw> see what modes you have avilable on that connector
<apw> apw@dm$ cd /sys/class/drm/card0-HDMI-A-1
<apw> you should have something like that directory available
<apw> in there, what do status and modes contains
<tekess> status: connected
<tekess> modes: lots of them..
<tekess> first one is 1920x1080, which is the one it's working on my old ubuntu 9
<tekess> is there any log in which i can track if i do any login attempt?
<apw> cat dpms ?
<tekess> On
<tekess> sorry again :(
<tekess> apw, i hope you're still there, you're helping me a lot!
<apw> tekess, well those parameters imply the kernel thinks that output is on
<tekess> what the hell can be happening then?
<apw> well the mode could be incompatible with the monitor so its switching off
<apw> unfortuanatly the kernel is not telling me which mode is enabled
<tekess> but the mode that is active should be the first one in modes file, right?
<tekess> can i force one specific mode?
<apw> tekess, i have no idea, mine are in order largest to smallest, and yes the first one happens to be selected
<apw> but 1) i can't say for sure it always is, and 2) that list has no refresh rate info
<tekess> ok
<apw> so ... i think you need to attempt to login on that console
<apw> and then run xrandr remotly to find out the real mode selected
<tekess> ok, would you help me to do that?
<apw> i think ret <passwd> ret should do it, and if your sound works you should hear the login sound
<tekess> i think i've already tried and i didn't hear anything, let me try again
<tekess> no sound
<tekess> no logs I could check?
<_ruben> this might not be the best place to ask, but i'll try anyway :) .. the statistics as shown by 'ip -s link', can they be fetched (easily) from the kernel "manualy"? like through proc/sys/whatever?
<apw> _ruben, you could try stracing the command to see where it gets them
<_ruben> why didn't i think of that.. sigh
<_ruben> ah, uses netlink it seems, wonder how friendly that interface is
<tekess> apw,  i think i might have logged in,  w command reports me in tty7 running x-session-manager and there are a lot of processes running, such as gnome-screensaver, etc
<apw> tekess, sounds good, then export DISPLAY=:0.0 and run xrandr
<apw> pastebin the output or something
<tekess> ok
<tekess> "no protocol specified, can't open display :0.0"
<apw> can you paste the exact commands please
<apw> as that combination works here for me
<tekess> sure
<tekess> http://pastebin.com/hYv4ab8K
<apw> tgardner, remind me how wireless channel overlap, there is some complexity
<tekess> hey, apw.. I found this in Xorg.0.log:   "Output HDMI1 using initial mode 1920x1080"
<apw> is that a reasonable output
<tekess> but I also found "Output HDMI1 connected" a few lines upper
<tekess> reasonable? i guess so.. it's a hdtv, and that mode works on ubuntu 9
<apw> tekess, what Xorg.*.log files do you have in /var/log
<tekess> 0 and 6
<apw> and whats the machine called with the hdmi output
<tekess> mmnn.. what do you mean?
<apw> the hostname of it
<tekess> i'm really sorry, my english sucks :(
<tekess> it's rubik
<apw> and you logged in as tekess ?
<tekess> yes
<tekess> it's the only non-root user existing
<apw> ps -ef | grep compiz, does that show anything
<tekess> nope
<tgardner> apw, its most common in the 2.4Ghz band using 802.11bg. channels are 5Mhz wide, but the radio uses 15 Mhz. therefore, the only completely non-overlapping channels are 1,4,8, and 12 (IIRC)
<apw> tekess, can you pastebin the ps -ef output
<tekess> sure
<apw> tgardner, so 2 5 9 would be a valid combination
<apw> trying to work out why my wireless perf has gone to turd all of a sudden
<apw> and i am on 8
<apw> but ... there are peeps on 6 (and a lot of em)
<tgardner> apw, yep, as long as there aren't any sources on 1,4,8 etc
<apw> so perhaps they are my problem
<tgardner> possibly.
<tekess> apw, http://pastebin.com/7wuPd97P
<tekess> what about running xrandr from .xinitrc and redirecting its output to some file, would that work?
<tekess> or .xsession.. I never remember which one to use
<apw> can you pastebin the output of cat -vet /proc/2547/environ
<tekess> here, http://pastebin.com/RSVSJ38t
<apw> DISPLAY=:0 ... so the X server really is on :0
<tekess> I also tried export DISPLAY=:0
<apw> XAUTHORITY=/var/run/gdm3/auth-for-tekess-PbBgRZ/database
<apw> you could try exporting that too
<tekess> ok, let me try
<tekess> bummer
<tekess> http://pastebin.com/LNBL8zEy
<apw> tekess, ok so ... what resolution is this external monitor
<tekess> it's a high definition tv
<apw> either the manual will tell you the resolution, or you'll have to tell us the make to make sure
<apw> as HD tells us almost nothing
<tekess> yeah, i know
<tekess> let me check
<tekess> with ubuntu 9 i never had to do anything special
<tekess> just select the correct aspect ratio so the whole screen would fit
<apw> tekess, 9.04 or 9.10
<_ruben> hm, seems ifconfig uses /proc/net/dev .. that seems more "accessible"
<tekess> 9.10
<tekess> I can run it if there's some command output that could help us
<apw> tekess, you might try xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1280x720 
<apw> tekess, what make and model is your display/tv
<tekess> give me a minute, its owner's manual is a pain in the ass
<tekess> it's a LG, 32LG30
<tekess> i can't believe it, but i can't find resolution or whatsoever in the manual
<tekess> oops, sorry, correct model is 32LG5600
<apw> did xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1280x720 change anything
<tekess> actually it did
<tekess> still blank, but there's no "no signal" message
<apw> and you've tried to wiggle the mouse to wake it up
<tekess> yep
<tekess> that's weird... i do ctrl+alt+f3  or f4, and I get the "no signal"
<tekess> but not in f7
<apw> not so supprising as the other vts are in their own modes
<tekess> mmnn..  with  xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080  I get back the "no signal" thing
<apw> also not supprising htat was the mode you were using before
<tekess> yep, i know
<tekess> aaaaargh, i hate this!
<tekess> am i supposed to keep ubuntu 9 till the end of time? or buy a monitor? arrgh
<apw> tekess, nope, something is broke, but you have reached then end of my X knowledge.  you should get a bug filed and move this over to #ubuntu-x, they should know more than I
<tekess> ok
<tekess> thank you so much though
<apw> tgardner, looks to be worse than we thought, 1, 6, and 11 are the only non-overlapping combinations
<tgardner> apw, the only _truly_ non-overlapping channels. its an analog kind of thing. 
<apw> right
<smb> left
<apw> *slap*
<smb> *duck*
<apw> toooo slow
<smb> *ouch*
<tekess> I'll give it another try after having lunch, good bye you all, and Andy, thanks again
<tekess> bye
<_ruben> hm, got errors in 'dmesg' about ata4, wonder how i could find which disk is attached to it
<smb> _ruben, Should be possible to find looking at dmesg
<smb> If there is still the beginning
<_ruben> couldn't find any hard references really
<smb> _ruben, Hm, currently not be able to verify with more disks, but I believe there is /proc/scsi/scsi and a relation to the host controller
<_ruben> the problem slightly changed, box hang, rebooted, now stuck at boot :/ .. last line is regarding fsck exiting with 1 for /boot 
<smb> Maybe problems with ata4 was trying to hint you something...
<smb> Sometimes a manual fsck recovers thing, though (without knowing/seeing more) it also could be some more serious trouble with the driver.
<_ruben> pretty much unrelated, pulled all drives from that software raid volume, leaving only the flashdisk with /boot and root-on-lvm .. still bails at the fsck
<smb> I mean drive
<_ruben> guess i'll be hooking up an usb cdrom drive later on to boot a recovery cd .. few reboots later no fsck errors, but it completing remains the last lines on screen
<smb> "it" meaning the fsck? Or dropping to the recovery shell? 
<smb> Oh, otherwise hanging... could it have the raid in fstab and mountall waiting?
<smb> Then hitting "s" may help
<_ruben> ah right, lets try that (didnt know that 's')
<_ruben> s just prints on screen .. ctrl-c's show up as ^C ..
<_ruben> and yes, the raid's in fstab
* apw changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Oneiric Kernel Version: 3.0 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - August - 16 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<apw> tgardner, i am wondering if we should upload oneiric ti-omap4 given all the pending config stuff
<tgardner> apw, I've no problem with that
<tgardner> want me to do it?
<apw> tgardner, ok i'll tie a bow on it and shove
<kees> apw: where did your "ALL" export move to?
<apw> s/~apw/~kernel/
<kees> cool, thanks
<apw> sorry didn't realise you used it
<kees> it's pretty! :)
<apw> its curtianly something :)  got a bit smaller today
<kees> any idea what the ETA is for ti-omap4 and fsl-imx51 ?
<kees> yup
<apw> kees, i am unsure as to whats going on with them.  i'll ask sconklin
<apw> sconklin, ^^
<sconklin> kees: dunno. Honestly we sort of throw those over the fence. I'll check
<apw> sconklin, that in part is why its odd they are lagging, they almost should lead :)
<sconklin> they can't lead the branch they are rebased from
<apw> sconklin, well they can pass in testing :)
<apw> sconklin, if there is something we can do to help get them out let me know
<sconklin> oh, wait, we're talking about ~recent~ kernels
<apw> i can always find time to poke arm people with sharp sticks if they arn't testing
<apw> yeah, actually about those carrying lots of cves now
<herton> apw, sconklin: this week the bot should be opening bugs for the arm packages, once they get copied to -proposed
<kees> herton: using create-cve-tracker, or is this something else?
<sconklin> herton: that's right - this should mostly resolve the issue
<apw> kees, he means release trackers
<kees> ah, okay
<apw> which drives them to get uploaded etc
<herton> kees: something else, the stable bot (sru-workflow-manager aka shank bot)
<kees> herton: okay, cool. should we add them to create-cve-tracker too?
<apw> kees, arm branches are already in the cve bugs
<apw> kees, that reminds me 2011-1833 as your magic script added the missing nominations etc ?
<apw> *has
<kees> apw: ah, true. it's missing -ec2
<apw> yeah we should fix that
<apw> though you are fixing it anyhow right automatically
<kees> apw: it has the capability, yes.
<kees> apw: I add nominations automatically, but not missing packages (e.g. -ec2)
<apw> oh i see
<apw> then you won't fix 2011-1833 ... as someone added a different package bug to the cve i assume you won't use the create-tracker to fix it ?
<kees> I _can_ have it add the missing packages, but I've left that disabled for now since it wasn't clear yet if it had value.
 * kees looks
<apw>   kees perhaps i'll ask a differnt way.  what should i expect to happen to that CVE
<apw> as its not in a workable state right now kernel wise
<kees> ah right, let me stab it with my script...
<apw> kees, should it have a new bug, or should we aim to fix the existing ?
<kees> apw: I'll update the existing. one moment.
<apw> kees, ok i'll add -ec2 to the creater
<kees> apw: 732628 should reflect reality now
<apw> bug #732628
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 732628 in ecryptfs-utils "TOCTOU in mount.ecryptfs_private" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732628
<apw> kees, linux-ec2> added and pushed to the git repo
<kees> apw: cool, thanks.
<apw> kees, you seem to have added linux-source-2.6.15, and linux-ti-omap
<kees> yeah, just noticed that. removing from the list now....
<apw> kees, but i don't think either have anything but Invalid across the board, and you haven't applied that either
<apw> cool
<apw> kees, on the Introduced-by: Fixed-By: ... if we have more than one bug they are hard to pair up, why did we not use a Break-Fix: type thing instead.  either Break-Fix: or just Fixed-by: but with two parameters ?
<apw> s/bug/fix
<kees> apw: I can swap that around. Just using "Break-Fix:" there seems the most sane.
<apw> yeah i concur
<mfilipe> sforshee, hi! do you think that intel bugfix will be release in 11.10? 
<sforshee> mfilipe, I think so -- I just checked, and it looks like it has been merged to the i915 maintainer's tree as a fix for 3.1
<mfilipe> ;)
<mfilipe> thanks
<kees> why does LP have to be so slow? :P
<kees> OOPS-2048CP55
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2048CP55
<kees> apw: I see that linux-linaro is not in your ALL report. what's the support state of that kernel?
<herton> ogasawara: brad told me that may be you know, or may be someone else, do we have a machine to build powerpc test kernels (like tangerine)?
<ogasawara> herton: yep, use davis
<cnd> sforshee, did I not respond to your trackpad email?
<cnd> if I did I'm really sorry
<cnd> I try to hit everyone who emails me, but sometimes stuff slips through...
<sforshee> cnd, I did't see a reply, but don't worry about it :)
<cnd> sforshee, it looks like you're making progress on alps :)
<cnd> when I decoded the magic trackpad I would do things like two finger drags in only the X or Y direction
<cnd> and then watch the bits to see what's changing
<cnd> dunno if that helps
<sforshee> cnd, I've been trying that, but I still haven't found the pattern for some of the stuff
<cnd> ok
 * herton -> eod
<cnd> I'm glad we're getting somewhere with alps though
<sforshee> the values seem to vary based on position, I just can't find the relationship
<cnd> hmm
<sforshee> cnd, at this point I could get pretty close to a workable driver without multitouch
<cnd> sforshee, with multifinger?
<sforshee> cnd, I could give one position and number of touches
<sforshee> the main problem is that sometimes that position seems to jump to a different contact point
<cnd> that's a big improvement in itself :)
<cnd> that's not too surprising actually
<sforshee> yeah, but it makes for a jumpy cursor sometimes :)
<cnd> we see the same issue with the semi-mt multitouch trackpads
<cnd> if you look at the synaptics driver, I believe we always emit the smallest of the two values in one slot, and the largest in the other slot
<sforshee> cnd, I think I remember seeing that
<sforshee> I'm only getting one value right now tho
<cnd> but even in semi-mt mode, synaptics tries to provide the best single touch coordinate
<cnd> is that because you haven't decoded the second packet?
<sforshee> maybe, I'm not sure whether the second packet contains a coordinate or not
<sforshee> the values can seem very haphazard
<sforshee> sometimes they look like they might be tracking position, then they do something crazy that doesn't make sense
<cnd> hmmm
<cnd> it's quite a puzzle :)
<sforshee> no doubt
<cnd> if you could use a second pair of eyes on a trace to try to decode it, I'd be happy to try :)
<sforshee> it can't hurt
<sforshee> let me clean up my notes, and I'll send those to you along with some traces
<cnd> ok
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-08-11
<Tm_T> Hi, how do I could debug a kernel panic, possibly caused by a scheduler
<Tm_T> I have ~daily kernel panics, and I see line of "BUG: Error while scheduling atomic: <binary that was active at that time>" sort
<Tm_T> this is 2.6.38-11-generic running on Intel, I suppose this CPU: http://ark.intel.com/products/41498/Intel-Celeron-Processor-900-%281M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB%29
 * apw yawns, bouncy internet this morning, not good
<Tm_T> heh, struggled 2 first hours in the office for constantly disconnecting wlan
<Tm_T> s/for/with/
<jk-> hey apw
<apw> morning
<jk-> been keeping the rioters at bay?
<apw> jk-, two nights ago they were burning dowm the shops 5 mins from my house, but its sounding quieter now
<jk-> jeeeez :/
<apw> jk-, first and only time i've packed a bag in case i had to run
<apw> and i lived though the constant bombing by the IRA, somehow this is more dangerous, more random
<apw> but i heard nothing last night so perhaps we are past the worst
<jk-> i hope so...
<apw> we have had a pile of police on the streets, thats going to cost a few bob sadly
<apw> "peaceful night across the country" is todays message ... phew
<apw> "those who think they have got away with looting will be supprised today when the doors start to go in" like the sound of that
<hggdh> sconklin: bug 824520 during QA for 2.6.38-11.48, generic-pae. Did not reoccur, so I am not marking as failure. Nevertheless you folks should have a look
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824520 in linux "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.38/arch/x86/kernel/apic/ipi.c :109 default_send_IPI_mask_logical+0xb1/0xf0()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824520
<sconklin> hggdh: all testing results like this need to be posted to the tracking bug, so they aren't lost on IRC. I've copied this one to the bug. I'll have a look and see whether we should pass it or not
<hggdh> sconklin: I was giving yuou advance warning. When I finish a test sequence, I write in anything interesting, including bugs. No need to tell me this should go into the tracking bug
<sconklin> hggdh: ok, thanks, sorry to jump on that
<sconklin> maybe I can have an answer before you are done
<hggdh> this is my hope. I cannot tie it to the kernel so far
<siji> Hi All,
<siji> First want to report some bugs in ubuntu-natty kernel (for ARM) 
<siji> the default driver module for Touchscreen ads786 is not the right one 
<siji> And now am trying to build this module , but not succeeded 
<siji> Steps followed : Downloaded the kernel source from rep. by apt-get install linux-source
<sconklin> hggdh: Any idea which test was running when this occurred? Maybe it's in the logs and I don't know where to look
<siji>  make modules SUBDIRS=drivers/input/touchscreen/
<khanx> hey everybody
<khanx> im new to this... which languages do i need to know to customize my kernel ?
<siji> English & C :)
<khanx> so far so good. :P
<siji> :)
<khanx> im not so familiar with ubuntu though. like i said im new to linux, but im not bad with C and java
<siji> Then i suggest you to familiar with linux/ubuntu first then get into Linux Kernel 
<khanx> and whats your advice on how to become familiar with ubuntu fast?
<khanx> i feel like its gonna take ages
<khanx> any e-book or online texts recommended ?
<siji> not at all 
<siji> Download ubuntu ISO isntall it and play with it
<hggdh> sconklin: at this point in time it was the LPT lite
<hggdh> it really does not help that a lot of programs get to print warning/error messages without identification :-(
<siji> khanx, get familiar with basic unix/linux commands 
<siji> this will make your " Playing with Linux" more easier  
<siji> any help pls 
<siji> Or any one can provide me ads786.ko (touchscreen module)  for 2.6.38.8-omap 
<apw> siji, if you have ARM specific questions you may get quicker answers on #ubuntu-arm, the peeps who mostly have the h/w hang out there
<siji> apw, :)
<ogra_> apw, lol
<ogra_> apw, i have no clue how to only build modules in subdirs of the kernel tree
<siji> he he
<ogra_> never had to 
<ohsix> make M= isn't it?
<ohsix> or make module.ko
<siji> ohsix, means
<ohsix> there's "make help" too
<ogra_> so i'm surely a bad candidate to support that :)
<siji> ok
<siji> (ohsix, looking into make help )
<apw> building only in a subdir, hmmm, that is in the docs somewhere something like fakeroot debian/rules prepare-<flavour>; make O=debian/build/build-<flavour> <directory name>
<apw> or <directory>/<module>.ko at the end
<apw> not that i ever do it, i normally just build the lot
<siji> apw, ya it worked for me 
<siji> but it hasnt built whole kernel modules
<siji> I have defined he directory name 
<siji> ./touchscreen which is having more than 10 driver modules, but it built only three 
<siji> And unfortunately my module was not there in those three ;(
<apw> well it will only build the ones which are turned on in your config too
<siji> Am not a expert in kernel , so i feel something wrong in the .conf or some where else
<siji> apw, understood
<siji> I hve tried many times by configuring it 
<apw> if you want foo.ko built there will be something like obj-$(CONFIG_FOO): foo.ko in the Makefile, which tells you the CONFIG to look for in your .config
<siji> apw, ok 
<siji> let me have a look into it
<ogra_> apw, well, the initial issue that drove siji to try the recompile was that the module shipped in the package breaqks with undefined symbols on loading
<ogra_> apw, which i find extremely weird for a module built in the same package
<siji> ogra_, apw , then by building the kernel from the same source(ubuntu repository)  again will make any sense for me ?
<apw> ogra_, odd indeed but not impossible i think
<apw> if the dependancies in the Kconfig are broken
<siji> apw, broken locally in my setup only ?
<bjf> the kteam-bugs is 831M
<bjf> -EWRONGCHAN
<apw> siji, likely generally if they don't work with the ones in the archive
<apw> is there a bug or error messge i can look at
<siji> apw, ok
<siji> the bug is with ads7846 driver module (Touchscreen - used TSC2046 in the Expansion board,and it connect with DM3730 by SPI port) 
<siji> ogra_, sorry hasnt got time to report the bug report . apologise ..
<ogra_> dont apologize, file it instead :P
<siji> :)
<tgardner> ogasawara, am working on jjohansen's AA 13 patch set.
<ogasawara> ogasawara: ack, I'm lookin at ike's
<tgardner> cool
<smb> morning
<siji> ogra_, done :)
<siji> good learning for me :) 
<ogra_> siji, tell apw the bug number
<siji> o
<siji> ok
<siji> apw, Bug #824589 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824589 in ubuntu "inproper Touch Screen Dirver module(for arm beagleboard) for TSC2046 in the Expansion board,and it connect with DM3730 by SPI port ." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824589
<siji> yes the same 
<apw> ogra_, do you have a pointer to that possible arm smb issue
<ogra_> apw, omap3 has no SMP :)
<smb> ogra_, omap4
<ogra_> err, you said smb :P
<smb> Though I would probably prefer not being called an issue... :)
<ogra_> sorry, running a meeting atm
<smb> ogra_, He was trying to say smp
<apw> jjohansen, about ?  i've replied to your TOCTOU patches, i think there is an issue with the Maverick one
<smb> apw, He is here though I need to ask
<jjohansen> apw: oh? that is possible
<apw> jjohansen, and i am wondering if you are doing backports for lucid and hardy or not
<jjohansen> apw: ah yeah, sorry /me couldn't find those last night and hasn't gotten to it this morning yet
<apw> jjohansen, ok will wait on those rather than doing them
<jjohansen> apw: okay, I'll take a look at the Maverick one again too
<apw> jjohansen, my review comments are on the mailing list
<jjohansen> apw: thanks
<ogra_> smb, apw, meeting done, so what was the issue 
<smb> ogra_, Question was whether you got a pointer to the bug concerning poor performance in smp mode on the panda
<ogra_> the bug number you mean ? 
<smb> yep
<ogra_> i have no further pointers than what are noted in the bug
<ogra_> one sec
<ogra_> bug 709245
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709245 in linux-ti-omap4 "ARM SMP scheduler performance bug" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709245
<smb> ogra_, K, thanks
<smb> Currently upgrading the board here
<tgardner> pgraner, looks like the ISO builder ran last night? 
<tgardner> bummer, still getting apt-get trap divide error
<cjwatson> does anyone here who is (a) in ubuntu-core-dev and (b) not in techboard or ubuntu-release have a bug task they'd like to nominate for a stable release?
<cjwatson> right now you can just do it; I want to make a change to the stable release ownership in LP and would like to make sure that doing so does not break it this
<cjwatson> but I can't test it myself since I'm overprivileged
<apw> tgardner, ^^ is the only one i think who fits that criteria
<tgardner> cjwatson, hmm, that might be me.
<cjwatson> if you have a suitable task to nominate, then yeah, you have the level of privileges I'm looking for
<apw> tgardner, you can safely nominate any of our cves to like karmic and the tools will slam them invalid later
<tgardner> cjwatson, are you wanting to mess with our ability to make nominations? its already difficult in that very few of us _can_ do it.
<apw> s/cves/cve bugs/
<cjwatson> tgardner: I want to make sure I'm *not* messing with your ability to do so
<tgardner> cjwatson, ah
<cjwatson> actually, here
<cjwatson> tgardner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/752694 - can you see an "approve/decline" thing there?  (don't click it yet)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 752694 in grub2 "Grub2 installs on the wrong device if in a RAID config" [High,Confirmed]
<tgardner> cjwatson, yes
<apw> tgardner, http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/reports/kernel-cves.html any of those bugs can be safely nominated to anything, and we'll cope
<cjwatson> tgardner: OK, reload - can you still see it, and if you hit approve, does it work?
<cjwatson> (I've just changed natty's owner from ubuntu-core-dev to ubuntu-release)
<tgardner> cjwatson, it appears to have worked
<cjwatson> excellent, thanks!
<cjwatson> I'll go and change the other stable releases now then.  Please let me know if you notice regressions in your ability to nominate things
<tgardner> cjwatson, will do.
<tgardner> apw, since FF approaches, perhaps its time to get an empty oneiric LBM package in the archive before it gets difficult.
<apw> i think ff offically is in 15 mins, but lbm has always been treated at part of the kernel
<apw> but yes i think its time
<cjwatson> (BTW, the fix for bug 451390 ought to have improved the nomination situation for you guys)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 451390 in launchpad "limited upload rights no longer give series nomination accept/decline rights" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451390
<apw> cjwatson, ohhh nice ... musdt find a way to test that
<apw> tgardner, i'll put the LBM on my todo for tommorrow
<tgardner> apw, ack
<apw> tgardner, you will be pleased to know i have spent several hours un-fooking my email so i have some hope of keeping up on it
<tgardner> apw, be sure to check the repo in your morning in case I manage to get to it yet today.
<apw> tgardner, ack
<tgardner> apw, I'm pretty ruthless about keeping my inbox down to just a couple of emails by EOD
<apw> yep and working on a similar scheme but it needs for my filtering to be sane and work, which has been the big battle
<apw> i think i have just about won
 * tgardner likes procmail
<tgardner> ogasawara, does '(drop after 3.0)' make sense for a clean cherry-pick ?
<apw> they should drop themselves on rebase anyhow
<ogasawara> tgardner: sorta unneeded I guess as apw says they'll drop anyways
<tgardner> apw, ogasawara: you mean for the P series kernel, or for the once more that might happen for oneiric ?
<apw> (for P i am assuming)
<ogasawara> tgardner: they should drop for P, possibly for O if they hit stable and I rebase
<tgardner> ok, I'm just being OCD
<ogasawara> tgardner: I assume you're referring to ike's patches
<tgardner> ogasawara, yep
<ogasawara> tgardner: if it makes you feel better, I'm indifferent so if you want to fix up and push over the top, feel free :)
<tgardner> ogasawara, I'll get over it. some good drugs will help.
 * smb wonders whether there some involved already...
<apw> tgardner, you got any rtl8192cu's ? if so do they work ?
<tgardner> apw, I can't hear you....
<apw> damn
<tgardner> apw, everything I jave is Intel or Atheros
<tgardner> have*
<smb> apw, think I got one
<smb> apw, Is that one of your new micro dongles
<apw> smb, i got one of those micro 80211.n things ... yeah
<apw> seems to be recognised but not auth ... bah
<smb> think I got a similar one now
<smb> it worked
<smb> but in natty you needed cw-2.6.39
<apw> doesn't seem to work in oeniric, damn
 * tgardner unleashes his inner OCD on ogasawara
<ogasawara> heh, what now?
<tgardner> k-team email
<apw> smb, did your fixes for LBM versioning get out ?
<smb> apw, I did versioning?
<smb> The last thing I remember doing was that failure to package the right modules
<smb> Though that was limited to lucid I think
<hggdh> sconklin, bjf, herton: bug 818175 done, marked qa-testing-passed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 818175 in linux "linux: 2.6.38-11.48 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818175
<sconklin> hggdh: thank you!
<apw> smb, limited to lucid ok
<khanx> hi, i downloaded the latest kernel. i have no clue where to start examining it lol
<khanx> isnt there something like a schema
<jjohansen> khanx: no
<jjohansen> khanx: the best place to start is Documentation/ and kernelnewbies.org
<khanx> thanks for the tip =)
<apw> the natty update on this t30 has fecked it
 * tgardner --> lunch
 * smb wonders where to test build ti-omap4 kernels...
<tgardner> smb, gomeisa or tangerine ?
<smb> tgardner, Any would be ok, but there does not seem to be a oneiric-armel schroot on either of them
<tgardner> smb, I've been using the cross compiler since the armel schroot doesn't work
<smb> tgardner, Ah, ok. Will do the same then
<tgardner> smb, echo "debuild -B -edo_tools=false -us -uc"|schroot -c oneiric-amd64
<smb> thanks
<tgardner> smb, opps, forgot arch: echo "debuild -B -edo_tools=false -us -uc -aarmel"|schroot -c oneiric-amd64
<smb> Heh, ok was thinking that would need to be somewhere
<tgardner> smb, besides, the cross compiler method is way faster
 * ogasawara shakes fist at tgardner's contagious OCD and updates ike's patches
<smb> tgardner, Completely agreed. Was not sure the cross compiles is installed or not
 * tgardner enjoys his infectious OCD tendencies
<ohsix> can you direct them at seeing why i get 3 backlight adjustments for each hard key press :>
<mdeslaur> herton: ok, I can reliably reproduce the issue now
<mdeslaur> herton: bug updated
<herton> mdeslaur: cool, will give you another test kernel shortly
<mdeslaur> herton: great, thanks
<herton> mdeslaur: done, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/814325/comments/23
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 814325 in linux "fuzzy and corrupted display with update in natty-proposed" [High,Triaged]
<mdeslaur> herton: trying now, thanks
<mdeslaur> herton: sorry, r4 has the regression :(
<herton> mdeslaur: ok, seems only way is reverting that patch for now
<hggdh> sconklin: just making sure, I am -- right now -- up-to-date on SRUs, correct?
<sconklin> hggdh: hold on while I double check. I think so
<sconklin> hggdh: yes, you are caught up :-)
<hggdh> \o/
<hggdh> thank you, sir
 * herton -> eod
 * ogasawara bails for a bit
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-08-12
<jayT> I'm trying to build a module, but everytime I get the error: ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.
<jayT> however, I can build my kernel just fine
<jayT> the module is outside the kernel tree
<jayT> just a simple hello test module
<jayT> modules inside the kernel source tree are built fine
<jayT> I have tried make oldconfig, make prepare, etc, and re-built the whole kernel,
<jayT> but always got that error when I tried to compile a module outside
<jayT> could anyone give a hint what's going wrong?
<jayT> using ubuntu 11.04
<philipballew> How do I put a the kernel time in my terminal when i issue comands?
<jk-> philipballew: what do you mean by the kernel time?
<philipballew> jk-, I have seen it by my kernal dev friends where on the side of the terminal the system time is there and shows next to each command and each line of output. 
<jk-> so just the time of the day?
<jk-> ^ philipballew 
<amitk> philipballew: export PS1="[\d \t \u@\h:\w ] $ "
<jk-> yep, what amitk said :)
<jk-> but I'm a bit puzzled about the date appearing next to each line of output.
<amitk> philipballew: not really kernel related, but here are the keywords to google for: PS1 linux shell prompt time
<amitk> jk-: you could remove the '
<amitk> \d 
<jk-> amitk: no, more that you're only setting the prompt, which won't affect terminal output.
<jk-> philipballew mentioned "shows next to each command *and each line of output*"
<amitk> jk-: PS2 is your friend for that trick
<amitk> I suspect
<jk-> PS2 is for the secondary prompt
<jk-> not output
<jk-> ie, continuations
<amitk> aah, i see what you mean now. I doubt it is on every line of output
<jk-> yeah, me too :)
<amitk> maybe he just saw dmesg with printk times
<jk-> maybe.
<amitk> which might explain "kernel time"
<jk-> philipballew: show us a screenshot if you can.
<jk-> </offtopic>
<amitk> totally :)
<philipballew> amitk, jk-  sorry, Had to step away
<philipballew>  export PS1="[\d \t \u@\h:\w ] $ " should be pasted where
<jk-> philipballew: in to the terminal, and it will change the prompt temporarily
<philipballew> alright, ill see what happenes
<jk-> if you want to change it permanently, then add that line to ~/.bashrc
<philipballew> oh, alright. Im ive seen it where it shows the system time. so you can see exactly when a partictular event happens
<amitk> philipballew: type dmesg and tell me if you saw that?
<jk-> philipballew: I'm still not clear on what you mean by 'system time', and how that differs from the current "clock" time.
<philipballew> did like I would like when i tyoe dmesg i can have a system time stamp next to each line on the terminal output
<philipballew> *type
<jk-> that's what the numbers in square-brackets are - seconds since boot
<philipballew> is that a common thing to have in your terminal?
<philipballew> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/663993/
<jk-> no, it's specific to dmesg
<philipballew> hum. haha. alright. Ill look around
<jk-> you could add `| awk '{print strftime("%H:%M:%S")" "$0}'` after every command you type, but I don't think that's very convenient :D
<philipballew> very true. im trying to debug a possible kernel power management error to see if an error is the kernal or grub related. thought it might help
<philipballew> might be to much hassle
<jk-> it's probably not a grub issue :)
<philipballew> the desktop will not restart
<philipballew> ive seen the issue be a boot loader issue, 
<jk-> ok, that doesn't sound like a power management issue then
<philipballew> haha. it hangs on reboot, but shutdown -h now works fine. 
<jk-> riight
<philipballew> seemes weird. but i think I have the wrong boot parameters myself
 * philipballew is now off topic
<jk-> where does it hang? do you see the BIOS screen?
<jk-> no, this is now *on* topic :)
<philipballew> whenever I type sudo reboot or just click reboot the comp shuts down all processes then says will now reboot and just sits there
<apw> and what kernel command line options do you have
<philipballew> none
<philipballew> well easily
 * philipballew is not a kernal know-it-all
<jk-> philipballew: cat /proc/cmdline
<philipballew> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-30-generic root=UUID=3ccd7388-34b9-40fe-960b-15371e1fb72a ro quiet splash
 * philipballew is doing this from sshing to his desktop (if that matters)
<jk-> philipballew: yeah, that's cool. nothing unusual there.
<philipballew> maybe it needs something unusual to work?
<apw> there is a reboot=<letter> which switches reboot mode
 * apw finds the documentation
<philipballew> it might be a bug for my hardware but the desktop is 6 years old so a big bug like this should mave been fixed
<apw> philipballew, not necessarily it may be unsusual h/w to have linx on
<apw> philipballew, ok i've pm'd you the documentation for the reboot=<x> command line option
<philipballew> true. but i never had this problem with ubuntu and only xubuntu gives it. haha
<apw> hmmm
<apw> well thats odd as i would expect those to have the same kernels, our kernels, and so to behave the same
<apw> which ubuntu worked (version) and which of xubuntu does not
<philipballew> i would to. i had ubuntu server on there and nothing
<philipballew> both 10.10 and 11.04
<philipballew> but ubuntu 10.10 didnt
<philipballew> i ran ubuntu on it for years from 7.10 up to 10.10 and no problems ever
<apw> so i can ignore the xubuntu thing
<apw> as its a new version which doesn't work
<philipballew> ubuntu 10.10 reboot works. xubuntu 10.10 reboot = bad
<apw> and which kernle does xubuntu 10.10 have in it
<apw> cat /proc/version_signature tells you
<philipballew> Ubuntu 2.6.35-30.56-generic 2.6.35.13
<apw> and have you tested the same version in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<apw> ie. how are you comparing to vanilla 10.10
<philipballew> i can run a live cd you think?
<siji> apw, goodafter noon
<apw> well you are telling me a fact about ubuntu 10.10 so i am assuming you have tested it, i am asking how and when you _did_ test it.  so i can work oout if that would have had a similar or different kernel
<apw> hi
<siji> am trying here to fix the bug which we discussed yesterday
<siji> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/10/19/how-to-cross-compile-arm-kernel-under-ubuntu-10-10/
<siji> can you pls tell  me whether this doc is capable of building kernel for beagle 
<siji> which is based on xdeb
<siji> (till now i tried build the kernel directly in beagle , which consuming time) 
<philipballew> apw it was 10.10 about 3 months ago. i tested it by knowing I restarted it and it worked just fine
<apw> siji, it looks viable
<siji> ok
<apw> philipballew, ok so that had a lot older kernel so its entirly possible its an upstream stable change which has affected the kernel here ... you have a vanilla ubuntu kernel in your xubuntu image, so i suspect a real ubuntu install will also be affected the same way
<siji> instead of linux-linaro have to use linux-omap3 right ?
<apw> philipballew, so the correct thing to do is now is to test those reboot= options.  as the kernel includes a table to select the appropriate reboot option.  let us know which if a
<apw> any work for you
<apw> siji, i would guess so, i have obviously never actually tried it
<philipballew> ill do it right now
<siji> apw, ok will give a try
<amitk> siji: you might find the author of the blogpost on #ubuntu-arm or #linaro as 'hrw'
<siji> ok
<philipballew> force did not work. onto next
<siji> amitk, thanks i got him @ ubuntu-arm 
<amitk> siji: I know, I'm there too :)
<siji> :)
<siji> apw, amitk can you pls suggest some other method to cross compile the kernel 
<siji> (am familiar with OE)
<apw> siji, i do all my cross-compiles in a regular chroot with the cross tools installed as in that post
<siji> regular chroot  = x86 chroot | Cross tools=xdeb & gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi ?
<amitk> siji: I haven't used xdeb either
<amitk> I probably should try again, it was broken last time I tried
<siji> amitk, i installed it with out any errors 
<amitk> siji: it is the kernel compilation bit that was broken for xdeb
<siji> amitk, ok
<apw> siji, regular chroot with the cross compiler installed
<siji> apw, ya understod 
<Kaleo> hi
<apw> hi
<tjaalton> hum, how to build an amd64.deb mainline kernel with mainline-build? it defaults to i386
<tgardner> apw, ^^
<tjaalton> looks like it's hardcoded in mainline-build-one, I'll try creating one for amd64
<ogasawara> tjaalton: I hand edit the mainline-build-one script to generate amd64 debs
<tjaalton> ogasawara: heh, okay
<ogasawara> tjaalton: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664241/
<tjaalton> thanks, that saved me some time
<apw> tjaalton, does it not make both by default
<tjaalton> apw: nope
<apw> don't understnad why not for you, it does normally
<apw> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0.1-oneiric/
<tjaalton> this is the -one script
 * apw thinks, is that something someone else added
<ogasawara> apw: or maybe changes didn't get checked into kteam-tools?
<tjaalton> mainline-build sends email to the list, so running that directly doesn't feel like a good idea :)
<apw> ogasawara, no whats used daily is whats in the tree
<apw> mainline-build-one builds the amd64 first i think
<apw> it does clean, binary-indep, clean, binary-generic (in <release>) and then binary-generic (in <release-i386>)
<apw> so it defiantly makes both
<apw> tjaalton, ogasawara, ^^
<tjaalton> well it didn't here, though I did run it against linux.git HEAD
<apw> well ... it must have said something when it tried.  perhaps your chroots are not the right names
<apw> tgardner, in case you hadn't noticed i've pushed up an empty LBM
<apw> it even builds as of just now
<tgardner> apw, ah ,and this tidbit of information implies I should upload it ?
<apw> tgardner, i was hoping you'd glance over it for now
<apw> as it only produced a single .udeb i am unsure if we care if it is uploaded or not yet
<apw> ogasawara, t
<apw> ogasawara, those lbm net packages, i think you added them
<apw> ogasawara, do you know where the source was from, ie. does oneiiric need them?
 * ogasawara tries to remember the lbm net bits
<ogasawara> apw: was that the updated e1000e driver?
<apw> that and igp or something
<apw> igb
<apw> something like that
<tgardner> that stuff should all be upstream by now
<ogasawara> apw: if I remember correctly, those were picked from upstream so O shouldn't need them
<apw> ok then off is correct for them
<ogasawara> apw: but let me double check to make sure
<apw> gawd they have changed the login screen to be all mad and off centre, really jars in my OCD world
<ogasawara> apw: yep, don't need them for O
<tgardner> apw, ogasawara: I think we can drop the LBM alsa, input, and media directories (and assorted rules and control.d cruft) since they aren't even enabled in Natty.
<ogasawara> tgardner: works for me
 * ogasawara wonders if bjf is really here or in transit
<bjf> unfortunately, really here, i just couldn't make myself sleep in
<bjf> flight doesn't leave unti 13:30
<bjf> but i'm _not_ going through ATL
<tgardner> bjf, JFK instead ?
<ogasawara> bjf: I'm going to change the format for this weeks IRC meeting.  Rather than me repeating myself every week with the delta review blueprint, I'm instead going to harp about outstanding work items that need done for the upcoming beta-1 milestone
<bjf> tgardner, PDX -> AMS
<tgardner> ogasawara, hmm, will that make you a 'harpie' or 'harpette' ?
<ogasawara> heh
<bjf> ogasawara, cool
 * ogasawara back in 20
<brendand> hi sconklin
<brendand> sconklin - do you reckon we'll need to fully retest the respun kernel, or will the change be minor enough to make our results from the current valid?
<sconklin> well,  on one hand, since he tests didn't catch this, being a graphics issue and all, there's not much to be added by retesting. On the other hand, these are probably invasive changes so I think we'll have to completely retest.
<sconklin> But capping that off, we really don't have a fix yet, so we don't know what's required
<sconklin> So I think we'll probably have to recertify plus run some additional tests to see if the graphics work on those platforms
<tgardner> apw, ogasawara: uploaded linux-backports-modules-3.0.0_3.0.0-8.1
<ogasawara> tgardner: thanks!
<brendand> sconklin - is it only affecting particular gfx cards?
<apw> tgardner, heh, oh i'll take that as being ok :).  /me orders ram for pete
<tgardner> apw, oh, it was fine. I ripped out some obsolete stuff though.
<apw> sconklin, did we have a display regression on 38-11 in natty ?
<sconklin> brendand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/814325 We know it affects Intel graphics, I don't know whether we have a subset of models. 
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 814325 in linux "fuzzy and corrupted display with update in natty-proposed" [High,Triaged]
<apw> tgardner, yeah i half heartedly stripped it
<tgardner> apw, I got out the bob nailed boots....
<tgardner> hob*
 * apw was liking the thought of bobs hammered into my boots
 * tgardner is going back to learning cloud infrastructure
 * apw notes that unity is the biggest source of bugs in oneiric again this week
 * smb is glad he only needs to cope with the olds ones this week
 * apw finds 5 bugs in the first 5 minutes as usual
<smb> apw, You are using it in an unusual using manner
<apw> smb, yeah i am using it rather than osx
<smb> And trying to get some work done with it instead of looking how nice it looks... ;-P
<apw> just managed to get compiz to coredump
<apw> after trying to restart it cause it hung
<apw> quality s/w
<tgardner> apw, yeah, I've been having compiz issues this morning also
<apw> luckily i only updated my scrapper today
 * apw checks, beta 1 is definatly later than alpha 1
 * smb reminds apw about optimism
<apw> i stand my interpretation, stupid (n)
 * smb keeps silent about apw having upgraded any machine
 * jjohansen thanks apw for the subtle reminder not upgrade while traveling
 * ogasawara feels compelled to upload today
<apw> ogasawara, :)
<ogasawara> tgardner, apw: anything else you want to shove onto master-next before I kick some test builds and upload
<smb> ogasawara, And then run for the weekend. :)
<ogasawara> smb: of course!
<apw> ogasawara, nothing i know of here
 * ogasawara goes back to opening P
<tgardner> ogasawara, the only thing pending is perhaps jjohansen's AA patches.
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack, I'll maybe wait till about lunch time to kick off builds to give him time to respond
<ogasawara> tgardner: if not, they can go up in the next round
<tgardner> ogasawara, ack
<mdeslaur> herton: think you can build me a test kernel with ROAF's two patches from comment #27?
<herton> mdeslaur: yep, I'm about to copy built kernels here, hang on
<mdeslaur> herton: ah, cool :)
<jjohansen> ogasawara: just upload my patches are not worth holding off for
<ogasawara> jjohansen: ack, I'm in no big hurry to upload so if they're not in by noon-ish I'll pull the trigger.
<jjohansen> ogasawara: okay, but it may be worth holding off on them and waiting to hash it out next week after I have talked to jdstrand
<herton> mdeslaur: hmm, had to restart build here because an error, will ping you when I finish
<ogasawara> jjohansen: ah, in that case then we can wait and I'll go ahead an upload
<mdeslaur> herton: thanks
<herton> mdeslaur: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/814325/comments/44
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 814325 in linux "fuzzy and corrupted display with update in natty-proposed" [High,Confirmed]
<mdeslaur> herton: it only takes you 14 minutes to build a kernel? :P
<mdeslaur> herton: thanks
<herton> yes, I use one of our build machines, it's pretty fast
<mdeslaur> kernel team gets all the cool toys :)
<tgardner> mdeslaur, the kernel team has this really annoying guy that makes lots of demands
<mdeslaur> tgardner: hehe :)
 * herton -> lunch
<georg> hi fellows! had an GPF using dm raid5 with dm crypt on top. Trace: http://pastebin.com/QK15DkaU (actual kernel: ubuntu natty 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP x86_64 GNU/Linux). is this known, should i file a bug?
<tgardner> ogasawara, do you remember how I added a macro to chromium? For example, I can enter 'bug 1' in the URL window which automatically expands to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1. The Lucid version in -proposed is wedging on some searches, so I wanted to make sure my browser is mostly vanilla.
<ubot2> tgardner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<ogasawara> tgardner: hrm, I don't know how to do it with chromium.  I did for firefox
<tgardner> is ther e a common extensions directory?
<ogasawara> no idea
<tgardner> how did you do it for FF ?
<apw> tgardner, you do that in the search section
<tgardner> I must have imported something
 * ogasawara digs through notes to remember
<apw> tgardner, hit the spanner, preferences, then on the basics tab there is a "Manage Search Engines"
<apw> add a newone at the bottom with a keyword and you are good
<apw> ogasawara, ^^
<tgardner> apw, indeed, thats where it is
<ogasawara> apw: awesome, thanks!
<tgardner> so, thats unlikely to be the root of my lockup
 * tgardner --> lunch
<apw> BAH pidgin just ate a bunch of my disk space ... it seems
<apw> any suggestion where it put it
<apw> i had that 2G left message, cleared 8, and got it back in minutes ... and found pidgin consuming a whole CPU
<apw> ahhh .xession-errors ... 15GB
<jjohansen> apw: its beer o'clock, its just telling you to start the weekend
<kamal> how does one build the linux-tools-{version} binary package?   I discovered "fakeroot debian/rules binary-tools" which seems to try but eventually bombs out with this (on tangerine):
<kamal>   dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-3.0.0-8-tools not in control info
<kamal> ... along the way, the build yields warnings about "newt not found, disables TUI support" and "/usr/bin/python-config is not an executable".
<kamal> apw, tgardner, ogasawara: is tangerine set up to build the binary-tools target?  am I doing it wrong?
<ogasawara> kamal: I can't say I've specifically ever tried fdr binary-tools
 * ogasawara tries
<tgardner> kamal, I don't remember that as being a target
<kamal> tgardner: it is a target :-)    ogasawara, thanks!
<tgardner> kamal, I think its binary-perarch
<ogasawara> kamal: I just did a fdr binary tools (but on tyler) and it seems to be building
<ogasawara> kamal: ah, fails
<kamal> ogasawara: you did "binary<space>tools"  or "binary-tools"?
<ogasawara> kamal: binary-tools
<ogasawara> kamal: fails in the end though
<ogasawara> kamal: same error
<kamal> ogasawara: ok, thanks for confirmation
<kamal> tgardner: I'll try binary-perarch
<tgardner> kamal, the only reason I say that is because of this: 'debian/rules.d/2-binary-arch.mk:binary-perarch: toolspkg = $(tools_pkg_name)'
<kamal> tgardner, ogasawara: yes, binary-perarch builds the pkg fine
<kamal> tgardner: thanks!
<tgardner> kamal, you also need linux-tools-common so that it installs the wrappers
<kamal> tgardner: understood, thanks
<tgardner> kamal, I presume you're looking at the x86 power tools ?
<kamal> tgardner: my purpose here is to figure out whether the new "tools/power/cpupower/..." stuff is going to be built and packaged in linux-tools-* or not.  do you know?
<tgardner> kamal, indeed I do, 'UBUNTU: [Config] Package x86_energy_perf_policy and turbostat'
<kamal> tgardner: I saw that, but was unclear what effect that would have on the tools packaging.
<tgardner> it adds wrapperd ala perf so that the correct ABI related tool is launched
<tgardner> wrappers*
<kamal> tgardner: I think I'm talking about something else... I'm talking about the (very) new tools/power/cpupower/... stuff that just landed in the v3.1-rc1 tree (its the userspace utility that used to be called 'cpufrequtils' but is now called 'cpupower').
<tgardner> kamal, ah, I've not seen that yet
 * tgardner --> EOW
 * herton -> eow
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> is it normal that I don't have any pdflush process running ?
<khanx> yep
<khanx> its perfectly normal
<milehigh> 2.6.38-10-generic-pae kernel, is CONFIG_NR_CPUS set to 7 for a reason? How can I change it while still using packaged kernels?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-08-13
<philipballew> is there a way to see if a driver for the Broadcom 4331 wifi chipset is yet in any upstream kernal
<ronin___> Hi all 
<ronin___> Just for increase my information
<ronin___> can I ask for supervisor?
<ronin___> any help can be useful for someone loves to learn new things
<ronin___> I know It's difficult but I need just some help
<ronin___> Please some help or a first step can be very useful
<ronin___> Thank you all, Nut I promise I learn it by myself 
<ronin___> Just before three month
<gema> st before three month
<gema> sorry
<cjwatson> jcrigby: where's the git tree matching the linux-linaro-vexpress package in the oneiric archive?
<cjwatson> jcrigby: http://git.linaro.org/gitweb?p=ubuntu/linux-linaro-oneiric.git;a=summary seems to be newer, not sure if I'm looking in the right place
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-08-14
<jcrigby> cjwatson, the git tree is newer as we have been using ppa for linaro builds of late
<jcrigby> cjwatson, to actually answer your question the tag for the release in the archive is here: http://git.linaro.org/gitweb?p=ubuntu/linux-linaro-oneiric.git;a=commit;h=5ebf13978108d453083e404bd4f9e62416bef640
<jcrigby> http://git.linaro.org/gitweb?p=ubuntu/linux-linaro-oneiric.git;a=tag;h=refs/tags/Linaro-2.6.39-1001.2-vexpress-only
<Laibsch> apw: maybe you remember my struggle with initramfs and an encrypted lvm that we discussed about a month ago?  It turns out that for some reason the process does not work when fstab contains the root device as UUID. /dev/mapper/ addressing works
<Laibsch> I suppose that is a bug?
<Laibsch> brb
<cjwatson> jcrigby: ah, right, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-06
<John> Here it goes. Please excuse me if I offend you. It is not my intent.
<John> For a long time kernel devs have been ignoring users.
<John> I believe they simply don't care. If for a year there
<John> has been an OPEN SOURCE drivers for the LARGEST laptop
<John> manufacturer with millions of computers sold with this
<John> particular hardware and at least 20 versions of kernel
<John> since, where does that leave us?
<John> Here it goes:
<John> Here are the OS drivers that are available:
<John> http://www.ralinktech.com/en/04_support/support.php?sn=501
<John> The drivers I mean are:
<John> RT539x PCIe 	09/26/2011 	2.5.0.3
<John> Our lspci -k:
<John> Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 [802.11 b/g/n 1T1R G-band PCI Express Single Chip]
<John> Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci
<John> Kernel modules: rt2800pci
<John> These ARE NOT GOOD. They work, but are designed for other Ralink hardware.
<John> They have bugs.
<John> For the above module it should be the OS drivers from the above website.
<John> They are OPEN SOURCE and AVAILABLE!
<John> The RT5390 PCI is in shit loads of HPs laptops. Shit loads of!
<John> And the hardware is great! The drivers for Windows are awesome!
<ohsix> uh, no
<John> And the drivers for Linux have been available for a long long time!
<John> And yet WE ARE IGNORED for shit load of kernel versions, shit loads
<John> of versions! WTF?!
<John> PS. You have to probably blacklist some other shitty drivers like:
<John> gksudo leafpad /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<John> # Blacklist conflicting RaLink driver modules:
<John> blacklist rt2800pci
<John> blacklist rt2800lib
<John> blacklist rt2x00usb
<John> blacklist rt2x00pci
<John> blacklist rt2x00lib
<John> blacklist rt2860sta
<John> oh, no?
<ohsix> this isn't even the right place for that, if there was a place to flood a screed
<ohsix> do you think the linux wireless people don't know of, or have a real reason to not include those drivers?
<John> oh yeah not the place, just another FU user! You are nice as those kernel devs who care more about google and android than users!
<ohsix> you don't know what you are talking about
<ohsix> if you presume to put yourself in the place of a person who can make that decision, decide to use the driver yourself and forget about the actual people who are
<John> there has been at least 20 versions and they ignored us. I don't simply understand why android is more important than us.
<John> They always cry that there are no drivers, but there are and even Open Source. In a moth there will be a YEAR!
<ohsix> if you post that every time, i'm not surprised you are ignored; you are not ignored
<ohsix> you aren't even asking the right people, in this case
<John> ?
<ohsix> further, you assume the people who decide these things have no other reason to not do it, besides ignoring you
<John> I only care about resaults. The resault is NO DRIVER.
<ohsix> if you only care about results then you can't factually say that you have been ignored, as you have made no obvious attempt at actually meeting your goals
<ppisati> moin
<smb> morning
<ppisati> brb
<ppisati> moin Stefan :)
<smb> ppisati, Morning Paolo. Right back within one second. Not bad. :)
 * ppisati goes out for a bit
<oumpa> hello, on my samsung laptop, xubuntu 12.04 the screen-brightnes-control with fn keys was working with kernel 3.2.0-23 and after update to 3.2.0-27 there is only low light and bright, nothing in-between and the notification (with the sun) doesnt appear anymore
<oumpa> what can i do?
<oumpa> to fix this?
<oumpa> the grub entries are the same, just the kernel changed, semms to be a bug of 3.2.0-27
<apw> oumpa, if you were still here i would suggest fileing a bug and testing the kernels in between from launchpad to see which broke it
 * rtg delivers vehicle for maintenance
 * ogasawara back in 20
<jeremiah> I'd love to have the AF_BUS patch added to the kernel for the i.MX53 QSB. 
<jeremiah> Should I submit that to Linaro? Or is there somewhere in Ubuntu I should ask?
<ogra_> linaro ... 
<jeremiah> Okay, thanks
<ogra_> since the kernel package for mx5 is maintained by them
<ogra_> ogasawara, thx for the update !
<ogasawara> ogra_: np 
<rtg> kees, finally! http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=commitdiff;h=800179c9b8a1e796e441674776d11cd4c05d61d7
 * ppisati takes a break...
<rtg> tyhicks, re 3.6-rc1 'The write-through cache changes are being reverted due to bugs...' - should we be backporting those patches ?
<tyhicks> rtg: Probably so
<tyhicks> rtg: I didn't feel comfortable marking them for the stable kernel just yet because I haven't had a chance to look at the backport
<rtg> tyhicks, ack
<tyhicks> rtg: I was going to speak with cking about it because he is mostly familiar with the bugs caused by the reverted code
<rtg> tyhicks, I think he's on vacation for a couple of weeks
<tyhicks> (he wrote a test case for one of them)
<tyhicks> oh
<rtg> tyhicks, prolly for the empty files case ?
<tyhicks> rtg: Nope. The biggest problem is that ENOSPC can't be detected at the correct time to return from write().
<rtg> ah
<tyhicks> rtg: So userspace thinks everything is fine and may keep writing but eCryptfs can't detect a full lower filesystem until the page writeback is performed.
<rtg> tyhicks, wouldn't an unlayered FS have the same problem ?
<tyhicks> rtg: No, because they are able to do internal tracking of available space
 * smb -> EOD
 * rtg -> lunch
 * ppisati goes out for some chinese food
<rtg> ogasawara, pushed quantal master-next to fix 'II: Checking modules for generic...
<rtg>    reading new modules...read 3474 modules.
<rtg>    reading old modules...
<rtg>       MISS: aufs
<rtg>       read 3475 modules : new(0)  missing(1)
<rtg> EE: Missing modules (start begging for mercy)
<rtg> ma'
<ogasawara> rtg: ah, thanks
<rtg> ogasawara, am working through recent ecryptfs updates to see what might be SRU worthy.
<ogasawara> rtg: ack
<tyhicks> rtg: Sorry, I'm now seeing that I forgot to set the "Cc: stable@..." tag on any of the patches in my last pull request
<tyhicks> rtg: Let me get you a list of what I think is SRU-worthy
<rtg> tyhicks, that would be great, thanks.
<tyhicks> 821f749 eCryptfs: Revert to a writethrough cache model
<tyhicks> e3ccaa9 eCryptfs: Initialize empty lower files when opening them
<tyhicks> 8bc2d3c eCryptfs: Unlink lower inode when ecryptfs_create() fails
<tyhicks> 069ddcd eCryptfs: Copy up POSIX ACL and read-only flags from lower mount
<tyhicks> rtg: ^ I see that you've already got the ball rolling on that last one
<rtg> tyhicks, yep, it looked like a good one
<tyhicks> rtg: The empty lower files fixes should solve one of the most nagging usability problems
<rtg> tyhicks, I'm also looking at 2.6.32.y to see if it would benefit from a backport of 069ddcd. All the other kernel versions are a clean cherry-pick
<rtg> tyhicks, agreed about lower files fixes...
<tyhicks> rtg: re 2.6.32.y> I would say so
<rtg> tyhicks, k, I'll look into it
<tyhicks> rtg: I see the if "(... !IS_POSIXACL(inode)) { mode &= ~current_umask(); }" pattern several places in fs/namei.c
<herton> tyhicks, I saw we had on precise/oneiric commit 4a26620 "eCryptfs: Improve statfs reporting" and forwarded to stable. It seemed worth to have on stables, cking was in favour too. But by Ben's response, not sure he will pick.
<tyhicks> herton: Yeah, I was about to respond to that. I think Ben is right. :/
<tyhicks> herton: I hadn't considered his use case
 * rtg -> EOD
<xmltok> i'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS in a KVM VM on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, if I bidirection iperf my VM from the host node the NIC will lock up requiring if up/down after a few hours
<xmltok> i've tried to reproduce this with centos5 VM on the same host (its the only other readily available template right now) and I was unable to reproduce the bug. I'm currently testing 10.04 but it will be a few hours until I know if its working
<xmltok> has anyone seen this kind of issue before?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-07
<slangasek> ogasawara: hi, in doing the 12.04.1 prep, infinity has identified the linux-* packages as a source of size increase on the CDs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1133208/
<slangasek> ogasawara: it's not a whole lot as a percentage, but it adds up and we're trying to lose another 1.7MB to get down to size.  Could someone from your team do some analysis for why the packages have grown since precise release, particularly for the header packages, and make sure this isn't a bug?
<ppisati> moin
 * henrix -> lunch
 * apw swears at network manager ... this thing is just bust on precise
<ohsix> what's it doing?
<smb> Hm it seems quite stable to me (on Precise)
<ohsix> the only problems i've had with it were phy states getting desynced (or something) with the broadcom wl driver
 * smb notes that apw has maybe a slightly advanced network layout than most of us
<apw> ohsix, it is becoming unresponsive, so that the icon is there you can click it but things like disconnect and reconnect have no effect
<apw> ohsix, killing its ass and restarting it sometimes helps
<ohsix> ah
<ohsix> i've had that happen too, it's just the applet afair
<ohsix> sometimes running rfkill block then rfkill unblock will shake the whole thing out of it, but i usually just kill nm-applet
<ohsix> syslog has a record if the device is actually changing state, and nm-tool / nmcli can give you an obvious indication of the applet malfunctioning
<apw> hateful thing
<ogra_> it should pop up a few crash dislogs :)
<ogra_> *dialogs
 * ppisati disappears for a bit
 * ogasawara back in 20
<apw> tjaalton, was it you who was asking about bug #944386
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 944386 in linux "Making a hard link of a 0444 permission file fails in overlayfs [Precise]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/944386
<tjaalton> apw: so it says, yes :)
<tjaalton> guess I needed it for sbuild
<apw> tjaalton, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp944386-quantal/ has some test kernels which could do with a poke
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<tjaalton> apw: ah, thanks! I'll give them a go
<smb> rtg, Darn, seems I have a habit of missing your added buglink when there is another link in the commit message... ignore my nitpicks on the emails
<ppisati> kamal: stop abusing my poor tangerine...
<kamal> ppisati: who me?  ;-)
<jsalisbury> Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues August 14th, 2012 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
 * smb -> EOD
<ppisati> and it compiles again... -> EOD
<bjf> ogasawara: one less work item
<ogasawara> bjf: sweet
<mcgrof> any thoughts ?
<mcgrof> https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/8/7/489
<bjf> mcgrof: it has been posted to our mailing list. i'm sure there will be some discussion there.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-08
<tammy1230> ethanchang, do you see abnormal situation on Asahi while pressing F4?
<brendand> is there a way to check if a system has been suspended?
<apw> brendand, since boot ?
<brendand> apw, yeah
<brendand> apw, does dmesg just cover one boot? i could look in there
<apw> brendand, yeah its just one boot in dmesg
<apw> there are also logs in /var/log/pm-suspend
<apw> [393718.228670] ACPI: Low-level resume complete
<apw> that line is probabally pretty indicative
<apw> brendand, though if i am honest for a proper check i would look at how suspend_test from firmware test suite does it
<brendand> apw, it doesn't need to be too thorough, just a cursory check so i can validate that X event happened after suspend
 * ppisati goes hunting for food..
 * henrix follows ppisati
<ogra_> henrix, dont eat ppisati !
<henrix> ogra_: nah, not in the mood for italian food
<ogra_> lol
 * apw goes splash about
<apw> wet
<rtg> apw, one of you less secure passwords ?
<apw> rtg, heh no a state of being right now :)
<apw> rtg, and arn't you away today ?
<rtg> apw, not until 11:30
<FreddrH> Hi! I've just seen the latest kernel team meeting minutes, it has a note about testing kernel 3.5 in precise. Where are problems supposed to be reported? looked around on launchpad but couldnt find the right spot.
<apw> FreddrH, file a bug against linux i'd say, the version number should clue is in
<rtg> FreddrH, file it against linux-lts-quantal
<FreddrH> ok thx!
<tjaalton> apw: whee, the overlayfs patch looks good.. building mesa right now :)
<tjaalton> but I'm not sure how long it took to fail, so let's see..
<tjaalton> apw: yeah, it would fail right in the beginning, so.. success with the patch
<apw> tjaalton, thanks, will clean it up for submission
<tjaalton> apw: would it be ok for precise as well?
<apw> tjaalton, dunno will see
 * ogasawara back in 20
<rtg> ogasawara, between calxeda and ecryptfs I think there are enough major function patches in the hopper that we should upload again.
<ogasawara> rtg: ack, was thinking the same
<apw> ogasawara, and that revert for aufs
<ogasawara> apw: yep, I think I pushed that revert already
<apw> ogasawara, cool
<rtg_> ogasawara, smoke testing the ecryptfs patches on -9 seem to work OK
<ogasawara> rtg: thanks, good to know
<rtg_> though I haven't tested the boundary conditions. cking has some tests for that. he'll be busy when he returns.
<apw> smb, hey, where is your .33 tree
<smb> apw, where it has been before...
<smb> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/smb/linux-2.6.32.y-drm33.z.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/drm-next
<smb> or
<smb> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=smb/linux-2.6.32.y-drm33.z.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/drm-next
<smb> without drm-next 
<smb> (was the first place I found for pasting)
 * dileks thought drm-next was a backport GIT branch from airlieds development tree
<rtg> bjf, that 17" Dell you were admiring in PDX is beginning to die. Major nVidia display corruption.
<bjf> huh
<dileks> smb: what about compat-drm? an option? tested?
<bjf> that sucks
<rtg> 4+ years of hard use though
<rtg> bjf, yeah, I'm bummed. I may actually have to buy a laptop this time :)
<bjf> rtg, of find one to "enable"
<bjf> s/of/or/
<rtg> bjf, I'll send it to sforshee first :)
<smb> dileks, No option I would say. It just is the way the 2.6.32 relase was done (Ubuntu and Debian) as nobody liked the drm in 32
<dileks> IIRC the same with drm in 3.2.y 
<G__81> "Failed to create pty - disabling logging for job
<G__81> can someone help me out ?
<G__81> i am trying to boot an Ubuntu FS Image in qemu with just the kernel. Its a 64 bit Ubuntu image though it boots up i dont see the console and it does not get me to the prompt. Its a 12.04 FS image and the kernel is 3.4.7. I am  using an  Ubuntu kernel config 
<G__81> the error that i get is Failed to create pty - disabling logging for job
<apw> G__81, that error just tells you one of your upstart jobs failed to open a logging channel
<apw> G__81, it should not prevent anything working thoough
<G__81> i have the tty drivers stuff enabled too 
<G__81> the devpts98 stuff is enabled along with the kernel 
<apw> yep that error normally means there is a race being tickled, it still does not affect functionality
<apw> if your functionality missing, its not likely to be related to that error
<apw> what kernel command line are you supplying
<G__81> it boots but i get the error and it stops and then it does not proceed 
<apw> that error only means some logging is being dropped on the floor from upstart
<apw> the jobs continued as normal, so if they were working they'd work with that error there
<G__81> this is the command http://pastebin.com/qurG1uEd
<apw> i would add --verbose to the end of the kernel command line and see what that says
<dileks> hmm, xserver with releasename
<apw> dileks, ?
<dileks> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=c22c936b35cee60609041ccb7ee52c00b0634d7b
<apw> heh must have got bored of being the only ones without a silly name for every release
<apw> G__81, what did that sayb
<apw> ogasawara, sforshee, go back to bed both ... i was using that machine :)
<ogasawara> apw: :)
<apw> ogasawara, you do kill her in the face
<hallyn> hi - https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/8/7/442 seems noteworthy.  bug in the apparmor+selinux cooperation with netfilter
<apw> jjohansen, ^^
<G__81> apw, looks like its got to do with the lib/modules . That verbose option really helped :) Thanks a ton 
<apw> np
<jjohansen> apw: thanks, looking at it
<apw> hallyn, how do we know its AA related ?
<hallyn> apw: it's not strictly AA related, but AA is running (default precise systems) and selinux nf hooks are running
<hallyn> so i think it's a bug in the initcalls stuff causing selinux's netfilter hook init to happen before selinux_disable() gets called
<apw> perhaps just an ordering issue, don't some of them flop into the same buckets
<hallyn> (i could dive deeper but thought i should mention it here first)
<apw> as in there are more levels exposed than exist in initcalls
<hallyn> right, it's possible that it working so far relied on luck in the ordering of the initcall() entries.  
<hallyn> so to answer again, it don't think it's AA related, i think it's a bug in selinux, but not one selinux users will care about :)
<apw> indeed
<apw> and likely jjohansen will grok the interaction better than us
<hallyn> yup.  thanks.
<apw> jj
<apw> bah
 * smb -> gone
<G__81> apw, ping
<apw> pong
<G__81> i corrected the modules problem in the FS but now again the same problem. it stops with the error which i pasted earlier , logging disabled
<G__81> as you said i have the verbose option enabled 
<apw> and what else does it say, the error is only a warning
<G__81> it does not say anything it just stops :( i can probably upload the screenshot too if you want to look @ it
<apw> --verbose will vomit all over the place so it must have said something
<G__81> apw, i just created ./lib/modules/3.4.7 in my FS it does not have the drivers as such, thats ok right ?
<jjohansen> hallyn, apw: the config in that bug report hash selinux as the only security module and enabled by default
<apw> G__81, if you have no modules you have only half of your kernel installed
<apw> jjohansen, oh, so its not an ubuntu config then
<hallyn> jjohansen: eh what?  i thought he said he was running the ubuntu kernel!
<jjohansen> hallyn: well he said running ubuntu, I double checked
<G__81> apw, ok then i ll do the install_mod_path 
<jjohansen> I think we assumed an ubuntu kernel
<apw> yeah that looks to be a straight selinux issue, its enabled, its the only one, its on by default, and it explodes
<hallyn> jjohansen: thanks, and sorry.  do you care to reply to the thread?
<jjohansen> hallyn: sure
<hallyn> jjohansen: great, thanks 
 * rtg is officially on vacation 
<apw> sconklin, ok sorted out that 0044 it is now back to needed like it should be (for lucid)
<sconklin> apw: not following you
<apw> sconklin, CVE-2012-0033
<ubot2> apw: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0033)
<apw> sconklin, CVE-2012-0044
<ubot2> apw: Integer overflow in the drm_mode_dirtyfb_ioctl function in drivers/gpu/drm/drm_crtc.c in the Direct Rendering Manager (DRM) subsystem in the Linux kernel before 3.1.5 allows local users to gain privileges or cause a denial of service (memory corruption) via a crafted ioctl call. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0044)
<sconklin> apw: ack
<apw> sconklin, we should likely prioritise getting that fixed as it has been announced as not broken for lucid
<sconklin> ok, I'll have at it
<bjf> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1NTk
<sconklin> what is the sound of one hand whacking?
<sconklin> that will sort itself out
<G__81> what should be the arch option in deboostrap that i should give if the system is 64 bit
 * henrix -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-09
<ppisati> moin
<smb> morning
<ppisati> ciao Stef :)
<smb> Tach Paolo :)
<ppisati> have you ever tried to raise the compilation flags? it's an experience you'll never forget... never...
<smb> I am not sure I would even know what you mean to start with... but even if it sounds I would not want to do either...
<ppisati> but for what i'm doing it's panacea, i can't beleive some much shit pass unnoticed
<ppisati> i just hit a problem where a funcion in a patch was changed to accept a pointer to a struct instead of an uint
<ppisati> and guess what? the code still compiled, even with such a big change!!!
<ppisati> i mean, really, i want the compilation to break in such cases
<ppisati> so i went to raise the compiler flags to a simple "-Werror", hell, now i cleaning all kind of crap
<smb> Ah, good ol' -Werror
<ppisati> and i already got two bugs that would go unnoticed without stricter compilation
<ppisati> there was a variable that was used WITHOUT any initialization
<ppisati> i mean, something like val &= ...
<smb> Yeah, I guess it might be a good idea in general to grab the compile log once in a while and look at the warnings
<ppisati> again, i want the compilation to break in this case
<ppisati> brb
<henrix> that's funny... i'm unable to clone ubuntu-hardy.git using as --reference a local mainline git tree.
<henrix> for ex, in tangerine:
<henrix> git clone --reference /usr3/ubuntu/linux.git/ git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-hardy.git
<henrix> this command hangs forever
<_ruben> heheh
<_ruben> err, wrong window had focus
 * _ruben needs focus-follows-eyes feature
<apw> henrix, that is odd indeed
<henrix> apw: yeah, but i was able to clone it
<henrix> apw: it just takes a loooong time
<henrix> apw: which is odd, as with other releases it's quite fast
<apw> ppisati, you may be able to raise specific warnings to error rather than all of them
<apw> henrix, strange indeed
<apw> perhaps it needs packaing
<henrix> yep, that's probably the reason
<apw> smb, i thought it was that no cpu didn't have that feature ?
 * henrix -> food
 * ppisati -> food too
<cooloney> infinity: hey, adam, i'm going to build the package you listed on my imx6 board.
<cooloney> so i'm running apt-get install buildd
<cooloney> is that correct way to do that?
<smb> apw, Oh dear, what did I write now?
<apw> smb, i've replied to the email anyhow, it makes more sense there (the intel kvm one)
<smb> apw, Yeah, I would be replying there as well right now
<smb> apw, Of course itr was the other way
<apw> smb, i see now avi has said he is happy and sent it on, which is also good
<smb> apw, yep
<smb> apw,  And it should read "every real cpu *has* the feature"
<smb> apw, Which makes much more sense
<apw> smb, yeah that was what i was trying to say also :)
<smb> Yeah, I apparently cannot do a !! today... :-P
<apw> heh ... it is very hot for not-not
<infinity> cooloney: There's no buildd package in the archive, I'd hope.
<infinity> cooloney: What you want is sbuild.
<infinity> cooloney: apw can probable give you pointers on mk-sbuild and having two reasonably identical setups on your iMX6 and PandaES.
<cooloney> infinity: oh, it's installing 170M packages on my board after i ran "apt-get install buildd", sh*t
<cooloney> infinity: pandaES just supports SD card, i'm afraid i can't install too many packages, my largest SD card is just 16MB
<infinity> cooloney: Oh, hey, we do have "buildd" in the archive, look at that.  That's the Debian buildd, has nothing to do with how we do things.
<infinity> cooloney: Err, what?
<infinity> cooloney: "Just supports SD"?
<infinity> cooloney: That's in direct contradiction of all of us who have Pandas with USB hard drives.  And all the Panda buildds in the DC.
<cooloney> infinity: yeah, pandaES doesn't support SATA harddisk, only SD card
<cooloney> infinity: ok, i can setup USB hard drive on my panda ES
<infinity> cooloney: And if we're not benchmarking this against a PandaES setup that's similar, there's no reason in running these benchmarks AT ALL.
<infinity> cooloney: Cause it tells us nothing.
<infinity> cooloney: In both cases, you should be running everything from the hard drives, nothing from SD.
<cooloney> infinity: got it. so i need to setup sbuild on both PandaES and imx6, right?
<apw> cooloney, yeah you want to use the 'kees' method so they get reset after each build
<cooloney> infinity: yeah, right now, I just boot from SD for loading kernel and run rootfs on SATA harddrive for my imx6
<infinity> cooloney: Right, same thing for Panda then, which is the setup you'd get by default if you run a netboot install.
<cooloney> apw: thanks, that recalls me i wrote a wiki section before about using sbuild for building kernel. 
<infinity> apw: The kees method? :P
<infinity> apw: sbuild's default behaviour is that.
<infinity> apw: Or do you mean hard-resetting the machines too? (which isn't a bad idea for benchmarking)
<cooloney> infinity: yeah, got it. my imx6 board is based on linaro precise system and our own 3.2 kernel. it's that ok?
<cooloney> infinity: for panda, i probably will use latest quantal image
<infinity> cooloney: Everything important will be happening in a pure precise chroot anyway, thanks to mk-sbuild, I assume.
<infinity> cooloney: So, as long as it's our kernel, the userspace doesn't matter too much.
<infinity> cooloney: And no, benchmark precise versus precise, we're not going to be running quantal (or some Linaro thing, or whatever) in the DC.
<infinity> cooloney: Also, can I get this magical Ubuntu 3.2 kernel for the mx6?  It seems as though it never fell in my lap.
<ogra_> oh, there is a 3.2 for mx6 ?
 * ogra_ wants that too 
<ogra_> (i havent had the time yet to play with my mx6 though)
<cooloney> infinity and ogra_, please clone the branch http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=rtg/ubuntu-precise.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/imx6-sabre
<cooloney> and i just found latest building with latest gcc 4.7 will fail due to some GPU driver, as for our buildd usage, I just disable that GPU driver. but you guys can try that
<infinity> Well, it wouldn't be built with gcc-4.7 for precise anyway...
<smb> henrix, bjf A heads up: I think I have a odd regression with current precise-proposed
<henrix> smb: do you have a bug #?
<smb> henrix, Not yet, I was just closing in on the kernel part this morning (after ruling out some other changes)
<henrix> smb: ok. let me know once you have a bug filed
<henrix> smb: thanks
<smb> just on it
<cooloney> infinity: i'm running gcc-4.7 on quantal now.
<infinity> cooloney: Yes... But the above is for precise, where kernels are built with 4.6
<cooloney> infinity: yeah, i will rebuild the kernel on imx6 board right now
<apw> cooloney, on chinstrap.ubuntu.com:~apw/HINTS are my notes of how to setup chroots under sbuild correctly
<apw> cooloney, obviously for your purposes you want armel and armhf chroots
<cooloney> apw: thanks, that saves me lot of time. 
<cooloney> infinity: do you need to test SSD? or just hard disk is enough
<apw> cooloney, we are talking about buildd comparisons here
<apw> cooloney, so you need to have the config which they have
<apw> cooloney, which is a USB disk in the existing setup i believe, and sata disk for the new one
<infinity> cooloney: Rotary disks, no sane person runs a buildd on SSD, unless they hate themselves.
 * apw pops out for some supplies
<cooloney> apw, got it. i just found a spare SATA HD, if you wanna SSD, i might need to order it in advance.
<cooloney> infinity: lol, ok, let me setup the sbuild and file the building on HD
<smb> henrix, bug 1034885 is filed but I just had another idea of what could be wrong beside the kernel... Unfortunately it is "this" machine I need to test on... 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1034885 in linux "[precise] Proposed kernel does not automatically load usb-storage for card-reader" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034885
<henrix> smb: let me take a look...
<smb> henrix, One of the things also changed is initramfs-tools config from most to dep... So it also could be that...
<infinity> smb: It's almost certainly not the kernel, but something userspacey.  Unless something's gone HORRIBLY wrong.
<smb> infinity, Yeah, I was already curious because there were no real changes in usb that could do that
<henrix> smb: infinity: yeah that makes sense, there's nothing in the kernel changelog that caught my attention
<henrix> but i just did a very quick look
 * smb reboots with the full blown initrd
<henrix> smb: please, satisfy my curiosity! :)
<smb> henrix, Bah, ok. It was the initrd
<henrix> smb: ack, thanks :)
<apw> smb, interesting, we are clearly missing something we do need in 'dep'
<smb> apw, Maybe. I first want to make sure it was not a failing to rebuild after I reverted back from your kmod (which was not intended for that release anyway).
<smb> apw, But I wanted to leave that for another day (s reboot)
<apw> indeed
<smb> At least the kernel is not at fault. Which was the major concern. Of course it took me until I filed the bug to realize the initrd hint
<hggdh> bjf: failed Natty SRU, please see bug 1034930
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1034930 in linux "QRT failed on test_101_proc_fd_leaks (__main__.KernelSecurityTest)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034930
<henrix> hggdh: i guess this test used to pass before, right?
<henrix> hggdh: because there are only a few changes in natty, and none seem to be related...
<henrix> hggdh: but i'll take a closer look
<bjf> henrix: i'd expect a bad exit code rather than a traceback
<apw> 08/08 22:02:52 ERROR|base_utils:0114| [stderr] AssertionError: Got exit code 10. Looking for text " 0x"
<apw> bjf, it is complaining about a bad exit code 
<bjf> apw, i guess. i wouldn't throw an exception if i was checking for an exit code and know that i didn't get the one expected. but i'm odd i guess.
<hggdh> henrix: it used to pass, yes
<henrix> hggdh: ack, thanks
<ericm|ubuntu> ppisati, ping
<ppisati> ericm|ubuntu: pong
 * ogasawara back in 20
<ogra_> cooloney, hmm, i cant boot the mx6 kernel (just buiolt a package from your tree not changing anything and put the uImage in place of the original one on the mmc)
<ogra_> Error: unrecognized/unsupported machine ID (r1 = 0x00000eb9).
<ogra_> Available machine support:
<ogra_> ID (hex)        NAME
<ogra_> ffffffff        Freescale i.MX6 Quad (Device Tree)
<mjg59> sforshee: Ok, I have working patches for gmux on the retina
<mjg59> sforshee: ...which is also lacking VBT, so I'll poke on that a little
<sforshee> mjg59, awesome. I'm still waiting for the retina to arrive
<sforshee> mjg59, I should get back to working on dealing with no vbt in i915 later today, if you make progress let me know
<mjg59> sforshee: http://fpaste.org/U05X/ and http://fpaste.org/WhLZ/
<sforshee> mjg59, re the first patch, that might break some macs. You might ask Andreas about it, but some of the information I got from him indicated that breaking up the writes was necessary for some machines.
<sforshee> mjg59, and looks like an unrelated change to nouveau snuck in ;)
<mjg59> sforshee: It... does break up the writes?
<mjg59> sforshee: Also, the retina is edp and not lvds, so it's going to be separate fixes
<mjg59> Yeah, ignore the nouveau thing
<sforshee> mjg59, it changes the series of write8s to a write32 in gmux_update_status
<mjg59> sforshee: write32 breaks up the writes
<mjg59> It's not an outl
<sforshee> mjg59, okay, I obviously didn't really look at write32
<sforshee> mjg59, so you used directhw to reverse engineer this?
<mjg59> sforshee: Partially, yeah
<mjg59> sforshee: But it turns out that the ACPI backlight uses the gmux
<mjg59> So I could work out most of the register writes from there
<mjg59> sforshee: [  531.579739] [drm] bad panel power sequencing delays, disabling panel
<mjg59> sforshee: Yeah ok this is going to be more awkward
<sforshee> mjg59, yuck
<sforshee> mjg59, Did you try https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/8/8/410 for the nointremap issue? Just curious if it's the same issue.
<mjg59> sforshee: No, but I expect it will be
<bjf> henrix, did you find anything with that natty qrt issue?
<henrix> bjf: still looking. i'm able to reproduce it
<bjf> sforshee: have you seen any status on the macbook-air wireless issue? (i have not)
 * smb -> EODish
<sforshee> bjf, no, I haven't seen any updates at all. I saw it one time last week, but once again couldn't reproduce it after that.
<dileks> if I only install linux-image-3.5.1-030501-generic (amd64) I get wrong resolution (guess 1024x768), no working mouse and no networking.
<dileks> installing appropriate linux-image-extra solves them all
<dileks> for whom is the small linux-image good for :-)?
<dileks> ...and the splitting into 2 packages
<bjf> dileks: it is good for vms and cloud instances
<bjf> dileks, we no longer have separate "virtual" and "server" flavours
<dileks> everywhere the cloud
<bjf> dileks: didn't you get the memo, PCs are dead
<dileks> I remember painting network diagrams with "the Internet" as a cloud
<dileks> decades ago
<dileks> damn marketing asses
<ogasawara> bug 1023566
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023566 in linux-meta "Update Precise LBM to include v3.4 compat-wireless stack" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023566
<ogasawara> bjf, herton: ^^ just fyi, that's what I was looking at
 * ogasawara lunch
<mjg59> sforshee: Yeah, your patch fixes nointremap
<sforshee> mjg59, thanks for letting me know. I suspected it was the same problem but it's good to know for sure.
<adam_g> hi. is grabbing the desired .debs from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ the correct way to test more recent kernels on 12.04? 
<henrix> bjf: hggdh: i finally root caused the natty failure
<henrix> it looks like its a bug in the test itself
<henrix> more specifically, in the qrt framework
<hggdh> heh
<henrix> basically, the test checks if a kernel has a CVE fix by looking at the changelog
<henrix> the prob is that the changelog is truncated
<hggdh> ugh
<henrix> so, basically the CVE fix check has to be done in a different way
<hggdh> so the kernel does not have this fix?
<hggdh> or does it?
<henrix> the kernel *has* the fix. but since the test fails to detect that, it inverts the pass/fail logic
<henrix> better to point you to the code:
<henrix> let me pastebin it
<henrix> here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1138451/
<henrix> i guess this has never triggered before because the changelog has just been truncated in the place where it contained the reference to CVE-2011-1020 :)
<ubot2> henrix: The proc filesystem implementation in the Linux kernel 2.6.37 and earlier does not restrict access to the /proc directory tree of a process after this process performs an exec of a setuid program, which allows local users to obtain sensitive information or cause a denial of service via open, lseek, read, and write system calls. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-1020)
<hggdh> ah, OK. Can you please add in your findings to the bug?
<henrix> sure. will do that in a minute
<hggdh> I can then move it from failed to passed, and open a task for the QRT
<henrix> sounds good to me
<hggdh> bjf ^ 
<ogasawara> adam_g: it is if you are wanting to test a more recent upstream vanilla kernel.  If you want to try the latest Quantal in Precise, use the ubuntu-x-swat/q-lts-backport PPA
<henrix> hggdh: comment added. let me know if you want more details
<hggdh> henrix: will do
<hggdh> henrix: tag updated, bug 1027821 is ready to resume work
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1027821 in linux "linux: 2.6.38-15.65 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027821
<henrix> hggdh: great, thanks. and this means EOD for me ;)
<hggdh> henrix: boas noites
<henrix> hggdh: heh, ate amanha :)
<dannf> should the rtc driver for a platform's rtc be statically linked normally? debugging an issue w/ highbank where system clock at boot is the epoch - looks like the rtc driver is a module, and not in the initramfs
<dannf> (manual hwclock -s works fine later)
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-10
<infinity> dannf: Seems like the sort of thing that should perhaps be static.
<infinity> dannf: Compare to CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y on x86
<dannf> infinity: agreed; #1035110
<dannf> (just asked for that)
<infinity> hggdh: linux-lts-backport-{oneiric,natty} seem to be stalled on you?
<ppisati> moin
<tjaalton> my precise box died with generic-usb spamming the logs with "[242715.545184] generic-usb 0003:09EB:0131.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.4.1/input1, status -71"
<tjaalton> running 3.2.0-29
<smb> morning
<smb> tjaalton, sounds like one usb device went bad (or the subsystem) 
<tjaalton> smb: unplugging the kvm box helped, works after replug
<smb> Unplugging the kvm box?
<tjaalton> the usb-hub
<tjaalton> of it
<smb> ah
<tjaalton> mouse and kbd attached to it directly
<smb> yeah, I had this sometimes in the past even with real hw. usb hubs seem to sometimes just go crazy
<tjaalton> wondering if this is the "freeze" some people are still complaining about on snb/ivb..
 * smb realizes this kvm meant a keyboard-mouse-monitor switch and not a vm
<tjaalton> ah, yes :)
<ppisati> i dare you to enable -DDEBUG in arch/<$arch>/mach-<$soc>/Makefile!
<apw> tjaalton, could you test these for me: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp944386-precise/
<tjaalton> apw: on it
<apw> cooloney_, that lxc /rootfs/ issue can we not just work around it by ln -s . rootfs in the ephemeral container setup ?
<cooloney_> apw: it looks like only /proc fs in the container has such /rootfs/ issue, other files should be fine.
<cooloney_> apw: i will give it a try. and from Miklos's email we might need some fixing in overlayfs.
<apw> cooloney_, from Miklos's email it is clearly a big piece of work to fix properly
<apw> cooloney_, and its not at all clear that overlayfs will win even
<apw> cooloney_, and i am pretty sure we can just bodge it for our purposes as all the files have a consistant prefix
<cooloney_> apw: yeah, ok, i will try your sugguestion soon
<apw> yeah its not 'a fix' but it will make the issue go away i recon
<cooloney_> right. np. 
<cooloney_> and apw, will sbuild use multicore to build a packaging in schroot automatically? 
<cooloney_> i'm building kdepim now. 
<apw> cooloney_, no i think you have to ask for it
<cooloney_> looks like it is not very fast in sbuild comparing to pure native building
<cooloney_> apw: aha.
<tjaalton> btw, do you keep following the upstream 3.2.x releases for precise post .1?
<apw> tjaalton, yep we follow stable till it ends
<tjaalton> thanks
<tjaalton> sent a patch there but didn't end up in .27 yet
<tjaalton> and won't, hopefully in .28 :)
<tjaalton> apw: seems to work
<apw> tjaalton, the link fix yes ?
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> tested by the usual mesa build with sbuild
<apw> cooloney_, and that sbuild is slow is in keeping with expectations, slower than native, and why any testing needs to be the saem thing because comparing a native build with a buildd build is just unfair
<apw> cooloney_, also you need to ask for parallel indeed, its something like DEB_BUILD_OPTS= something
<apw> cooloney_, also sounds like there is a -j for sbuild itself
<cooloney_> apw, DEB_BUILD_OPTIONs="parallel=n", right?
<apw> i think thats what i used, but it seems sbuild -j NN will also work
<cooloney_> apw: yeah, you're right.
<cooloney_> -j, --jobs=n Number of jobs to run simultaneously.  Passed through to dpkg-buildpackage.
<cooloney_> let me try again. 
<Kano> hi, when will 3.5.1 used for quantal?
<apw> likely in the next upload
<Kano> estimated time?
<apw> we just did an upload so i'd expect it to be next week early
 * ppisati notices that NO ONE does any testing on the actual Q/omap4 kernel... nice...
<ppisati> ahhhhhhh... :)
 * ppisati feels much better now...
<ppisati> i need to go out to get some stuff sorted, back in ~1hr
<dileks> hmm, pastebinit b0rked
 * dileks gets as URL... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<stgraber> dileks: hmm, it's really slow, wondering if the server isn't dead... let me check
<stgraber> dileks: yeah, web is equally broken
<stgraber> dileks: "lamont changed the topic of #canonical-sysadmin to: Known issues: pastebin", so it's apparently being worked on
<dileks> stgraber: thx for feedback
<stgraber> dileks: in the mean time, you can use "pastebinit -b http://paste.debian.net" or another one (pastebin.com, ...)
<lamont> stgraber: mind you, I was just adding myself to the topic as a vanguard
<dileks> pastebinit -b http://paste.debian.net .pc/applied-patches 
<dileks> http://paste.debian.net/183046/
 * dileks notes the workaround
 * henrix is again having problems connecting to mumble.
<stgraber> dileks: paste.ubuntu.com has apparently been fixed
<dileks> stgraber: great!
<agrester_> Hello, have a question recently Ubuntu Update is trying to push Kernel updates  3.2.0-29.46 is this a "STABLE" release, I have Nvidia Proprietary Drivers 304.32, will this cause problems or should I update to recommended?
<apw> agrester_, we would not expect issues, you will also have your old kernel should there be issues
<agrester_> Ok, so  3.2.0-29.46 is STABLE?  Not BETA or DEV right?
<agrester_> Sorry I'm just paranoid and conservative about Kernel updates...
 * ppisati -> EOW
<agrester_> Ok, so to roll back what do I do if something goes wrong?  Do I go to the old Kernel from GRUB and then uninstall the newer Kernel from Synaptic?
 * smb -> EOW
<bjf> agrester_: to "roll back" you select the previous, working kernel from the grub menu
<agrester_> ok
<bjf> agrester_: after that boots up, if you want, you can uninstall the "bad" kernel
<agrester_> bjf: I can do that from Synaptic yes?
<bjf> agrester_: yes
<agrester_> thanks
<agrester_> Going to update now, thanks for the advice and Ubuntu team thanks for an awesome operating system :-)
 * henrix -> EOD
<dileks> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/mszeredi/vfs.git;a=commitdiff;h=9d91c7951a2d0be08cc56e4169c1c4385eeae549
<dileks> apw: :-)
<dileks> statistics/disc-usage_kernel-with-debug.txt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139773/
<dileks> so for amd64 you need for a linux-3.5 kernel approx. 13.5GiB (build with deb-pkg)
<dileks> CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y
<dileks> v2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1139781/
<adam_g> if i'm using the quantal upstream kernels from k.u.c/~kernel-ppa, how do i get required firmware added to the corresponding initrd?
<jimm098> Hello
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-11
<dileks> hmm, looks like my rebuilt ext4 was not loaded after changing CONFIG_EXT4_FS from "=y" to "=m"
 * dileks rebuilt only ext4 and depending jbd2
<dileks> MINI-HOWTO: Rebuild EXT4 as a module: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1140918/
<dileks> what do I have to do in addition?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-05
<nessita> hello everyone. diwic, re: bug # 1201528, on Saturday I installed a fresh precise, and audio broke when I installed the raring kernel. Verbose pulseaudio log attached to the bug
<diwic> nessita, yeah, I saw. So, it looks like the kernel is at fault here...
<nessita> diwic, apparently...
<nessita> diwic, I still have the installation on a separated partition, so if you need me to run more tests, just let me know
<diwic> nessita, I guess rtg could set up a git bisect between 3.2 and 3.8 for you 
<nessita> diwic, sounds good
<nessita> diwic, do we have a newer kernel in saucy? I could try that too
<diwic> nessita, saucy is 3.10.
<nessita> diwic, would you recommend that path?
<diwic> nessita, I think you tried saucy at one point and it was still broken, right?
<nessita> diwic, no, at that point you considered it wasn't going to help
<nessita> or it likely wasn't ging to help
<diwic> nessita, I still think it's more likely it does not help, but feel free to try
<nessita> diwic, I have no leftover space in my disk for a separated partition, so I would have to upgrade this raring to saucy. Would you know if the transition is "smooth"?
<diwic> nessita, try saucy from a live USB stick.
<nessita> or is there a package with saucy's kernel for raring?
<nessita> ah, can do that
<diwic> nessita, btw, is your computer home-built?
<diwic> nessita, or does it have a common name (like "Dell inspiron D505")?
<nessita> diwic, I bought the separated parts and I assembled it
<nessita> so, I guess the answer is "yes"
<diwic> nessita, okay, what graphics card is in there?
<nessita> nvidia gforce (grabbing exact model)
<nessita> 8400 GS
<nessita> diwic, FYI, I did not install the propietary drivers in the precise installation
<diwic> nessita, since it has been the graphics showing up on the wakeup_rt tracer reports - do you have another card around that you don't use, you could try switching and see what happens?
<nessita> diwic, hum, no, I don't have, and this MB does not have integrated graphics
<diwic> nessita, okay
<diwic> nessita, so, a long boring git bisect, or possibly switching graphics cards are my best bets at the moment - but saucy could be worth a try too if it is easy for you to test
<diwic> nessita, but I'm far from sure it's the graphics card at all so don't go buy a new one just for this :-)
<nessita> diwic, right, I wasn't planning on getting a new video card... is hard for me to understand how video can mess up with audio like this. Specially since this computer has "a lot" of cores, so I would expect audio and video to not mess each other
<nessita> diwic, will do the sacuy test. I'm also happy to do the git bisect, but I'd need instructions/packages for that
<diwic> nessita, yeah, I too think that is surprising. I'm not an expert on scheduling. And I'm not ruling out audio either, it's just that that biggest weirdness are these latencies.
<ohsix> oh my god, i can't even believe bfq and deadline came up in discussion as a reasonable thing to do
<ohsix> bug #1201528
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201528 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Realtek ALC889] - Audio Playback Unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201528
<ohsix> heh oh man, raymond is on launchpad now ;O
<ohsix> diwic: doesn't have to be a scheduling problem, but that is indeed weird stuff
<ohsix> i'd be interested to see if some of the power state latencies and stuff were correctly reported and if it's entering them
<rtg> apw, I updated overlayfs. looks like it builds OK. maybe you could do your testing on it ?
<apw> rtg, is that post what i build this morning ... assume so
<rtg> apw, just now. updated to v19
<apw> rtg, ok
<diwic> nessita, could you attach the output of /proc/interrupts ? It does not have to be any specific kernel or release.
<nessita> diwic, sure, will grab them from this session. Do I need to "break" audio first?
<diwic> nessita, does not matter.
<nessita> ack, attached https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1201528/comments/41
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201528 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Realtek ALC889] - Audio Playback Unavailable" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> diwic, properly formatted https://pastebin.canonical.com/95432/
<ohsix> 45 is a busy one
<nessita> FYI, audio playback is still working (haven't opened mumble yet)
<diwic> nessita, just curious if nvidia and snd-hda-intel were on the same cpu but it seems like nvidia is spread across all CPUs.
<nessita> and nvidia interrupts values seem "reasonable"
<nessita> snd_hda_intel interrupts are crazy high
<diwic> nessita, and this was raring, right?
<nessita> diwic, yes, 13.04 with 3.8.0-26-generic
<diwic> ok
<nessita> that makes me remember... /me needs to download saucy iso
<diwic> nessita, are you running with tsched=0 ?
<nessita> diwic, not that I know of, let me check
<diwic> nessita, if you are that could explain the large values on snd-hda-intel
<nessita> diwic, can you please remind me where to look?
<diwic> nessita, /etc/pulse/default.pa
<nessita> diwic, full content of the file https://pastebin.canonical.com/95438/
<nessita> i don't see tsched there
<diwic> nessita, nope, looks like the origina
<diwic> l
<nessita> yeah, my recall was that I reverted all the changes I tried
<rtg> apw, laid down some hacks on lttng in unstable. can you have a look to make sure what I did makes sense ?
<brandon__> hello
<brandon__> hi
<nessita> ohsix, I see that diwic left, but just wanted to mention that booted a saucy live from pendrive, and auido playback broke as soon as I opened mumble, attached to the bug the pulse verbose log (with lots of underuns), and the /proc/interrupts from before
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-06
<rtg> sconklin, are you aware of this Lucid stable updates regression ? bug #1190295 appears to be legit with a definite last good version, first bad version.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1190295 in linux (Ubuntu) "2.6.32-47 kernel update on 10.04 breaks software RAID (+ LVM)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1190295
<sconklin> rtg: no, thanks!
<rtg> sconklin, it might be worth bugging Ben if there are any debian bugs outstanding about this regression.
<nessita> diwic, hi there. Saw your comment on the bug, but not sure if I can do anything else on my end... is there any other test/debugging info I can run/provide?
<diwic> nessita, I'm not sure either, except a long boring git bisect that jsalisbury might help you set up
<nessita> diwic, does that involves compiling lots of kernels?
<diwic> nessita, yup. But usually jsalisbury does that for you, unless you know how to do a git bisect yourself, that is
<nessita> diwic, never done a git bisect before, so instructions/help will be appreciated
<diwic> nessita, I don't do them myself either, and rarely access the kernel team's quick build infrastructure (even though I have access to it). So better ask jsalisbury or someone else in the kernel team
<nessita> diwic, where can I find jsalisbury? or who else shall I ask? rtg?
<jodh> can anyone offer any insights into the kernel panic on bug 1208455?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208455 in linux (Ubuntu) "general protection fault running apt-get inside nested kvm VM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208455
<ricmm> apw: hey
<ricmm> I've sent 4 critical patches to the mailing list for all touch flavours
<ricmm> would be great if someone could take a look
<nessita> jsalisbury, hey there, saw your comment on bug #1201528 I have a question: what base system should I use to test those kernels?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201528 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "[Realtek ALC889] - Audio Playback Unavailable" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201528
<nessita> I have a rather empty precise installation with latest raring kernel on it, would that work for these tests?
<jsalisbury> nessita, It's probably best to use Precise, since you didn't see the bug there.  That way the only thing changing is the kernel version.
<nessita> jsalisbury, ack, is it ok if I install the old kernels next to the raring kernel? (as long as I boot with the right kernel, it should work OK, right?)
<nessita> also, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-rc1-saucy is 404'ing
<jsalisbury> nessita, yes, installing multiple kernels if fine, just select the correct one in grub.  
<jsalisbury> nessita, let me check that link
<jsalisbury> nessita, sorry, that link should be: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-rc1-raring/
<nessita> jsalisbury, great, thanks a lot! will report findings in the bug
<jsalisbury> nessita, thanks for testing!
<nessita> jsalisbury, I miss listening to music while working, so happy to!@ :-)
<jsalisbury> nessita, heh, good motivation
<joshhunt> i'm confused on what the hwe stack provides, only in terms of kernel. is hardware support backported to the particular kernel version?
<joshhunt> i came across this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/248914/what-is-hwe-hardware-enablement
<joshhunt> does this mean that the LTS kernels will be updated from time to time, for ex from 3.2 to 3.5, as new hardware support is needed?
<joshhunt> sorry if this is the wrong place for these questions, if you could suggest another place i'd appreciate it. thx.
<nessita> jsalisbury, hey there. Re bug #1201528, I made lots of test with every kernel you suggested, and I'm not sure the results I got make sense. Except for kernel 3.11.0-031100rc4, I couldn't break audio in any kernel from I installed from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline. But I can easily break older kernels from "apt repo", such as 3.8.0-27 or 3.8.0-19, or a raring or saucy boot from a live pendrive
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1201528 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "[Realtek ALC889] - Audio Playback Unavailable" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201528
<nessita> jsalisbury, is there any different on kernels from repos, when compared to kernels from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline ?
<nessita> s/different/difference/
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-07
<ppisati> moin
<tseliot> apw: nvidia and fglrx are ready for 3.11 now (rtg said that maybe you could upload 3.11 since he's travelling)
<smb> ppisati, Goood morning. 
<psivaa> apw: not sure if you noticed bug #1208401, impacting saucy lvm installations. probably triggered by dependency issues?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1208401 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "saucy server lvm installations fail to boot " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208401
<apw> psivaa, will have a poke thanks
<apw> jodh, yo ... this nested thing ... i just spun one up, how can i tell if it is broke, as it seems to be running, and making my machine fan itself ...
<apw> jodh, and indeed it has now 'completed' and exit 0 at the end
<apw> jodh, this is with the 3.11 kernel which is about to drop into the archive...
<apw> jodh, would it have broken if your issue occured, or is it more subtle
<jodh> apw: the problem occurs when you run a nested kvm instance from within a kvm instance. The host is using kvm_intel with nested=Y, but both guests seem to have nested=N. 
<jodh> apw: a fresh kernel panic for you from my 32-bit host system. The panic is from the "2nd-level" guest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958383/
<apw> jodh, so i don't see any panic and the test command listed completes exit 0 is that correct ?
<smb> I am really not sure that nested goes more than one level...
<jodh> apw: can you confirm what test you are running ?
<apw> $ sudo modprobe kvm_intel nested=1
<apw> $ bzr branch lp:auto-package-testing
<apw> $ cd auto-package-testing
<apw> $ bin/prepare-testbed -r saucy -d i386
<apw> jodh, the test set in the bug
<apw> that 4th command runs to completion without error
<jodh> ok - that bug is rather confused I'm afraid as I was seeing crashes locally and also strange behaviour in canonistack. I think I'm also getting panics under canonistack but can't access the 2nd-level vm as it's spinning at 200% cpu.
<jodh> to see the panic, after you're run prepare-testbed, you need to run:
<jodh> bin/run-adt-test -r saucy -a i386 -l -k -b lp:~jamesodhunt/ubuntu/saucy/upstart/dep-8 upstart
<jodh> then, when that vm fires up, "cd upstart && adt-run --debug --tmp-dir=/tmp/logs --log-file=$HOME/adt-run.log --unbuilt-tree . --- adt-virt-null --debug"
<jodh> I missed a "mkdir /tmp/logs" above too :)
<apw> jodh, hmmm, ok this is going to be hard to know i have done it right ;)
<jodh> a question though is whether *all 3* systems (host+2 guests) should have "kvm_intel nested=1" loaded?
<apw> jodh, but i would say if you can repro it, then one might suggest using 3.11 to confirm it is there as well as some kvm issues seemed to be solved by the update
<jodh> apw: it takes a while to run adt-run locally I'm afraid, hence my attempt at migrating to canonistack, but that didn't go so well either :)
<apw> jodh, and is this then something new which has never worked ?
<apw> is kvm nesting something we even expect to next infinitly?
<jodh> apw: I think I might be trail-blazing here yes
<apw> it may not even be somting you can expect to work
<jodh> this is the first time I've tried all this so it has never worked for me atleast :)
<smb> Support for it at least has been around for a while now
<jodh> for reference: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958403/, vm.cfg = http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958409/
<smb> (so one could expect it to work)
<jodh> ... and /proc/cpuinfo on my host: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958342/
<apw> jodh, so this second command 'cd upstart &&' etc am i running that _in the byobu session that the previous command runs ?
<apw> as i don't have an upstart in here
<jodh> ah - sorry, you probably have a "dep-8" directory right?
<jodh> if so, "cd dep8 && adt-run ..."
<jodh> dep-8 even :)
<apw> ok that is doing something
<apw> jodh, no that all blows up with dependancy issues
<apw> or is this a sudo job
<jodh> dependency issues?
<apw>  -> Considering build-dep build-essential
<apw>    -> Trying build-essential
<apw>  -> Installing  build-essential
<apw> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<apw> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<apw>  -> Trying to fix apt error
<apw> bear in mind if you send me command lines i am runing them as they are not apply other intelligence
<apw> as clearly your commands are what you do
 * apw tries it as root
<jodh> on sec..
<apw> too late
<jodh> gah
<jodh> I was going so say: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5958446/
<apw> which isn't quite the same now is it ... sigh, users
<apw> so anyhow it is runnig something
<apw> what am i looking for for the symptoms and how do i see it
<infinity> apw: Is 3.11 meta happening today?
<apw> infinity, i need to confirm the graphics stuff is built, but it should
<infinity> apw: Kay, just curious if we need to do d-i things.  Shame you're not in the office today, we could have tried to clean all that up.
<smb> jodh, So on a 64bit guest at least, nested=1 is passed on
<jodh> once it's built upstart, it will eventually run the "run-tests" command. You'll see a ton of cryptic shell code but the last line will be running that command with stdout redirected to a file
<infinity> apw: But I didn't finish cleaning up the seeds yet anyway.
<apw> infinity, yeah ... 
<jodh> just tail -f that file until you see "Timeout, server localhost not responding". At that point the kernel will have panicked.
<apw> jodh, didn't occur for me, ran to completion
<jodh> I can try the 3.11 kernel if you point me to where I can grab it, but it would be good to know exactly how kvm_intel's nested= param should be set for all 3 systems.
<apw> VirtSubproc>: debug: executing quit
<jodh> can I see the *stdout and *stderr logs in /tmp/logs/?
<apw> smb, ^^
<smb> jodh, Mine is at least Y in the first guest
<apw> jodh, but i would assum you want =1 in each?
<jodh> apw: ok, but could that account for the panic?
<apw> to say you can nest further, it is only a true value ?
<apw> jodh, i wpuld expect if you can nest you can nest infinitly, but perhaps i don't understnad nesting as well as smb
<smb> apw, So the nested=1 as modules option says it should be used if possible
<smb> apw, If the parm is actually true/y/1 in sysfs it is using it
<smb> And my guest (though 64bit) seems to be ok
<smb> apw, Is your first level 32 or 64bit?
<apw> smb, 64
<apw> who would run 32, ... that limits one from having 64 bit guests goesn
<apw> odesn't it ?
<smb> apw, So following the other instructions, I see higher cpu usage and some messages about timeout
<apw> jodh, the 3.11 kernel is sitting in proposed, so you can get it from the pool or from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.11.0-0.2
<smb> apw, Ok, probably did not mean much.... apparently it says "installation sucessful" now
<apw> smb, so my first level kvm doesn't seem to have kvm nesting available /
<smb> jodh, Btw, did you ever reboot your 1rst level guest after setting up the packages for kvm et.all
<smb> Cause the modprobe kvm-intel after logging out and logging in may be useless as the modules have been loaded already before (without nested=1)
<jodh> smb: no, I'm not rebooting the 1st level VM. That is provided by the autopkgtest QA environment. In fact, a test can't reboot it as its run with "qemu -no-reboot ...".
<smb> jodh, So I would try (when no 2nd level guest runs) to rmmod kvm_intel and modprobe it again
<smb> and then check nested
<apw> smb, (and jodh) just confirmed here that just installing KVM inside does not help, as kvm-intel is loaded on boot of the VM and not with kvm options
<apw> so one would need to rmmod and mobprobe it to get nested
<apw> and confirm that sudo rmmod kvm-intel; sudo modprobe kvm-intel
<jodh> apw: ack. I'll try that, then do the same with 3.11 if it doesn't help.
 * ppisati feels a bit tired...
<smb> Seems for me and a 64bit host and 1rst level guest the prepare-testbed thing seemed to have completed even with nested turned off in the guest
<cking> ppisati, are you in london still?
<ppisati> cking: nope, back home
<cking> ppisati, wow, that was quick
<ppisati> cking: just 2 hours flight
<cking> ppisati, and a few hours either end travelling to/from airports + waiting for plane ...
<smb> Wasn't that acutally yesterday
<ppisati> yeah
<smb> cking, I am flying today (fwiw)
<smb> :)
 * cking got back home by 15:30.. a travel win at last 
 * smb leaves
<ppisati> dude, what's the smart way to filter LP bugs email?
 * ppisati recalls there was a way...
<ppisati> filtering on the subj "^[Bug" is ok, but can definitely be better using one of those X-fields
<ogra_> ppisati, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFilter
<ppisati> ogra_: eh, but those are procmail rules, how do we do that in the brand new gmail world?
<ogra_> no idea, i dont touch gmail
<ppisati> life sucks, and then you gmail
 * ogra_ has his own mail server
<ppisati> ogra_: poser
<ogra_> i route some mail through gmail for its good spam filter though :)
<josepht> ppisati: afaik, gmail won't let you filter on '[' in the subject either
<ogra_> but after all thats just a loop that points back to my server
<ppisati> josepht: that's hat i'm doing right now
<ppisati> *what
<josepht> ppisati: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6593?hl=en
 * ppisati shrugs
<ppisati> The following filters are applied to all incoming mail: Matches: subject:(^[Bug)
<ppisati> Do this: Skip Inbox, Apply label "LP-bugs"
<ppisati> from my gmail settings
<josepht> ppisati: for me; subject:Bug, subject:(^[Bug), and subject:(Bug) all return the same results and some are not [Bug xxx] messages
<apw> psivaa, that lvm2 issue is very odd because lvm2 directly dpeends on the seemingly missing package so it really should be installed.  can we get the installer and apt logs out of a broken instance ?
<psivaa> apw: installer logs are attached. i'll try to get the apt logs
<psivaa> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146822202/utah-12463-install.log
<apw> psivaa, thanks ... it is a server install, so it could be a udeb issue
<apw> psivaa, i am slightly confused because the package in question is shown as installed as far as i can see:
<apw> Aug  3 08:30:13 in-target: libdevmapper1.02.1 is already the newest version.
<psivaa> apw, libdevmapper-event is not installed though
<apw> psivaa, point, perhaps it has fallen out of the udeb ... will check
<psivaa> apw: on a good run this is what we see when the above packages gets installed: 
<psivaa> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5958992/
<apw> psivaa, hmm indeed, so it is a higher level issue somehow, we are not even trying to install lvm2 in this way
<apw> psivaa, do we know when this started failing ?
<psivaa> apw: images of 20130803 onwords
<apw> psivaa, ta
<apw> psivaa, ok i think xnox has a handle on that bug, and will update it and hopefully fix :)
<psivaa> apw: thanks :)
<Raul_> hi all
<greencult> buenos dias a todos
<hallyn> what exactly is 'something.isra' in context of ftrace?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-08
<ppisati> moin
<smb> hallyn, It seems to be the extension gcc uses for a clone function (according to http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/84045/ this seems to involve parial inlining)
<smb> ppisati, morning
<spanner3003> hi I'm having  a problem compiling, I'm trying to port cm10.1 to my padfone 2(A68) and i get this error http://pastebin.com/LNmKyFF1
<amitk> smb: I see you're going to be at LPC :)
<smb> amitk, Yeah, I got lucky and drew the long straw. :)
<amitk> hehe
<smb> jodh, Hows your 3.11 experience doing?
<jodh> smb: 3.11 + nested=Y everywhere does seem to solve the problem. I've just updated the bug.
<smb> jodh, Ok, I have not been able to cause the testcase from comment #3 to fail on saucy64-saucy64(with or without nesting) and at least quantal64-saucy64(up to now only with nesting)
<smb> jodh, saucy even with latest 3.10 kernel but I was not sure whether the host may actually be required to be something else (like Precise)
<jodh> smb: don't think so - my local crash scenario was 32-bit saucy for all 3 environments.
<spanner3003> hi I'm having  a problem compiling, I'm trying to port cm10.1 to my padfone 2(A68) and i get this error http://pastebin.com/LNmKyFF1
<smb> jodh, Ah ok. I am "only" following Otherjames instructions from comment #3 so that may be a different issue. Did you test 3.11 without nesting enabled in the 1rst level guest as well?
<smb> jodh, So we could entirely blame it on 3.10...
<jodh> smb: no, haven't tested the nesting=N scenario. My code now forces nesting=Y so assuming that's legal, I'm happy to leave my code setting nesting=Y for all environments.
<smb> jodh, We probably can go that path just feels a little incomplete. Though I begin to doubt whether nested setting in the 1rst level actually makes much difference (though y being what you actually want). My memory is a sieve, did you ever say whether the kvm module could be loaded in the second level guest?
<smb> jodh, Because thinking about it, nested=n in the 1rst level should only mean that none of the 2nd level guests can use the virt extensions. Which, as long as you don't try to do a 3rd level , should not matter.
 * henrix -> lunch
<jodh> smb: yes, you can modprobe kvm_intel nested=1 in 1st and 2nd level np.
<smb> jodh, Now yes, I meant when the 1rst level was showing N in sysfs and then starting a 2nd level
<hallyn> smb: thanks!
<smb> hallyn, What did I do? :-P Too many things done to be sure what that was for. :)
<hallyn> smb: finding the .isra cause
<smb> hallyn, Oh that. Welcome. Completely forgot that already. :)
<hallyn> smb: so that makes it sound like the nested-kvm/kernel bug going on right now might even be a libc bug
<smb> hallyn, Oh, beacuse of the number.isra? Only did see that after you pointing now
<smb> Usually I just silently drop that extension when it shows up
<smb> But then again number.isra seems only to be part of printing the fault...
<cpaasch> hello, I have a problem with linux-crashdump on ubuntu 13.04. The crash-kernel does not get loaded... I tried out to remove the arguments as described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe#Troubleshooting, but it does not help...
<xnox> I have two questions:
<xnox> 1) is it possible to build i386 ubuntu-saucy.git kernel on amd64, using gcc-multilib toolchain? At the moment i am getting "/bin/sh: 1: i686-linux-gnu-gcc: not found" since well gcc -m32 should be used.
<xnox> 2) config-check fails with two errors, yet exists with 0, after running "editconfigs" target. is that ok? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5964326/
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-09
<ggvaberi> hello. is possible to debug rmmod process?
<xnox> I have tried to re-build a kernel with extra patches, but it failed with:
<xnox> II: Checking modules for generic...previous or current modules file missing!
<xnox>    /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian.master/abi/3.11.0-0.4/i386/generic.modules
<xnox>    /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian.master/abi/3.11.0-0.3/i386/generic.modules
<xnox> what piece of packaging magic did I miss? =)
<smb> xnox, you probably added a new section in the changelog, which then reguires debian.master/abi/3.11.0-xxx to be adapted to be the previous version. Or, if you do not need a nice changelog, just change the version number of the current section
<smb> which works around this
<xnox> smb: i see. i've now pulled 1.4 kernel and I think kept the changelog as it was, so hopefully should work.
<xnox> smb: but first time around after initial abi bump, you just copy across the debian/abi/*/ from each arch?
<xnox> it built \o/ now, I should do the config review ;-)
<smb> xnox, That should work. For test kernels I usually go for the modify last version path. No, we pull in the last versions from the builds. But renaming most of the times would work
<xnox> smb: ok. cause abi is fairlyish stable.
<xnox> ls
<smb> no files found
<xnox> =)
<xnox> smb: are you planning on pulling focus-follows-eyesight patches for dual-screen monitors? or that still breaks hangouts =)))))
<smb> xnox, bumping abi and renaming the directory would always work as the checking is less strict.
<smb> xnox, not the one doing any new features
<smb> but it would be an interesting feature, especially when I have to look to the ceiling for help
<xnox> smb: just to let you know. I've pulled patches into ubuntu .11 kernel to support minnowboard, which builds fine, now i need to check that config is sane (cause it's 32-bit UEFI system), next week I will receive minnowboard and will try to boot it & make installer image for it.
<xnox> and if that works, i will make pull request =)
<xnox> config looks ok. so shelving until i get the hardware.
<smb> xnox, I think you will need to talk to the upstream hand about that and I doubt it thinks 32bit EFI is something sensible
<xnox> smb: i'm in touch with Intel folks =) and yeah 32bit EFI is madness but that's the reason I'm trying to play with this =)
<smb> Suppose you don't have to be mad to do this but it helps. :-P
<xnox> minnow board is the cheapest way to bring up support for the new expensive "intel atom, 32-bit, uefi-only, touch/laptop convertibles"
 * henrix -> lunch
<rtg> jjohansen, I plan to install a 3.11 kernel on tangerine this morning.
<jjohansen> rtg-afk: ack
<rtg> jsalisbury, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1201092/comments/26
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1201092 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot load kvm_amd module - (says disabled by bios)" [High,Confirmed]
 * rtg -> EOD
<s0u][ight> hello, I have a kernel related question. There was a bug with kernels before 3.3 that would cause mac80211 drivers to give the wrong channel number to a monitor interface, but since 3.3 this should be fixed. However, on 13.04 i still get this error
<infinity> s0u][ight: That would seem to imply it's not fixed in 3.3, then.  Unless it regressed.  How do you know it was fixed in 3.3?  Do you have a pointer to the relevant commit?
<s0u][ight> infinity, http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compat-wireless
<s0u][ight> it says about the patch for negative one that it is only required for versions prior to 3.3
<infinity> s0u][ight: That's for compat-wireless releases, not upstream kernel releases.  Furthermore, that bit of code (patches or unpatched) doesn't appear to exist in the kernel at all...
<s0u][ight> infinity, https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/913852/
<infinity> Like I said, that bit of code doesn't appear to exist at all anymore.
<infinity> I imagine it got factored into non-existence.
<infinity> Are you sure you're seeing the same bug that patch was meant to fix?
<infinity> If so, please file a bug ("ubuntu-bug linux")
<s0u][ight> i'm not sure if the bug is because of the same error, but yes i get the same symptoms as that one
<s0u][ight> infinity, this is what i get from the irc bot on #aircrack-ng:  fixed in Kernel or compat-wireless 3.3_rc1 or higher
<infinity> Right, well.  It could have regressed when chan.c was refactored and largely rewritten.
<infinity> Cause it looks a lot different than it did in 3.3
<infinity> So, please file a bug and explain the exact symptoms, and feel free to copy and paste our above IRC conversation.
<s0u][ight> infinity, to the bugtracker of ubuntu or kernel in general?
<infinity> Like I said, run "ubuntu-bug linux"
<infinity> And mention which wireless driver you use.  If those interfaces were rewritten, it might not be that they're still buggy, but that a driver was poorly ported to the new world order.
<s0u][ight> infinity, sounds ignorant but it's not only my driver (brcmsmac)
<infinity> sforshee: If you're around, feel free to address the above. :P
<s0u][ight> infinity, if I would download and compile compat-wireless 3.3, try that driver and see if it was really fixed back then, is that alright?
<infinity> s0u][ight: It could be a helpful data point, perhaps.
<s0u][ight> :/ compile errors
<s0u][ight> gonna try with a later version
<infinity> Well, to be fair, I'm not sure I'd expect cw-3.3 to work with >> 3.3 kernels.
<infinity> Since that's kinda not the point.
<infinity> It's meant to be a backport of the 3.3 stack to older kernels, not the inverse.
<s0u][ight> i kinda assumed it would work, with the limitations of older drivers
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-11
<jhenke_> Hi, anybody tried the 3.10.0-6 kernel on Hyper-V? Apparently the latest improvements von upstream do not work in the hperv_fb module. :(
<infinity> smb: crash accepted to P/Q/R.  Please test *thoroughly* before marking the bugs v-done.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-04
<smoser> apw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1350889
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350889 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel crash kvm guest on power8" [High,Confirmed]
<apw> smoser, i assume as you have seen this twice at least, that we might be able to provoke it ?
<smoser> i believe that castro can make it happen, yes.
<smoser> apw, ^
<apw> smoser, ok then i think we might want to slam some debug in here to try and detect this issue
<apw> thanks
<kirkland> js
<apw> smoser, could you ask jorge to test: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp1350889-trusty/ and let us know what dmesg says
<apw> (we hope that will avoid the issue and tell us whats what)
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-05
<warrengee> I'm trying to figure out how to use 'make localmodconfig' with the debian/rules-style compilation. Looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile, I'm not finding it. Any pointers?
<jcastro> apw, hi! Did those ppc64le kernels that you wanted me to try build?
<ara> henrix, hello!
<henrix> ara: hi
<ara> henrix, do you know if the 12.04.5 release is going to be delayed?
<ara> henrix, it looks like this kernel was going to be the default one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kernel-sru-workflow/+bug/1350553
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350553 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux-lts-trusty: 3.13.0-33.58~precise1 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<ara> henrix, but it is still waiting to be copied to -proposed
<ara> and the release was schedule to this Friday
<ara> am I missing anything?
<henrix> ara: afaik 12.04.5 is still scheduled to next Thursday
<henrix> ara: but let me have a look...
<ara> henrix, it says Aug 7 here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<henrix> ara: ah, i believe that is *not* the kernel that is going to be used for the release.
<henrix> ara: bjf will have to confirm this, but that kernel is already prepared for the next cycle, and will be copied into -proposed only *after* 12.04.5 is released
<ara> henrix, ah, ok
<weeb1e_> With software CPU control enabled in the Dell PowerEdge bios, all governers (performance or userspace + frequency) have no effect on scaling
<weeb1e_> No matter what I do, I cannot stop the CPU on this box from scaling with Ubuntu 14.04
<weeb1e_> I found one solution so far, but it only works for the second CPU socket
<weeb1e_> Does anyone know how I can have "/dev/cpu_dma_latency" apply to both CPUs?
<fish_> hi
<fish_> I think I even asked that before already, but how do I figure out which netcfg version is used in my initrd? netcfg has no --version flag or something and initramfs-tools includes it somehow but I have no clue how and where to check for the version
<fish_> I depend on the BOOTIF feature which was introduced in debian's netcfg 1.63
<fish_> would be great to know which part of initramfs is actually pulling down the udeb's. greping for netcfg in the initramfs-tools script doesn't show anything
<hallyn> apw: bug 1342000 , it seems some powerpc virtio driver may have been dropped from 14.04 to 14.10 kernel?
<ubot5> bug 1342000 in qemu (Ubuntu) "UBUNTU14.10-LE:liz:Ubuntu installation failing on virtio-scsi disk with disk image type raw" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342000
<fish_> ok, so BOOTIF seems to be supported, but I get "Couldn't find valid BOOTIF= entry in /proc/cmdline" although I set BOOTIF=
<fish_> and it shows up in /proc/cmdline. I tried the mac with dashes and colons, same result
<fish_> that's a bummer, I can't get it so parse my mac.. 
<fish_> it looks like a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1350302
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350302 in MAAS "Deploying node with di on armhf/keystone can't find BOOTIF" [Critical,Triaged]
<hujjj> On Ubuntu 12.04.5 there is the package linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic (http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic) and the corresponding source package linux-source-3.2.0 (http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-source-3.2.0), But where is the source package for linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic (http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic)?
<hujjj> There is linux-source-3.13.0 for 14.04 (http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/linux-source-3.13.0). But why not for 12.04 when there is linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic for 12.04?
<hujjj> No one here to answer my simple question?
<hujjj> The page http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic mentions  linux-lts-trusty-source-3.13.0 with "Package not available".
<henrix> hujjj: all the kernels source code is stored in git repositories at kernel.ubuntu.com
<henrix> hujjj: for ex, the trusty kernels (based on 3.13) are here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git;a=summary
<hujjj> But I am on 12.04.5. And there is linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic and linux-source-3.2.0. And there is linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic BUT NO corresponding linux-source package like for 3.2.0.
<henrix> hujjj: in that case, you want to clone the ubuntu-precise repository and checkout the lts-backport-trusty branch
<henrix> hujjj: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/lts-backport-trusty
<hujjj> henrix: I am doing an "git clone -b lts-backport-trusty --single-branch git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-precise.git" now.
<henrix> hujjj: yeah, something like that will allow you to have the source
<hujjj> Is there a reason why  linux-lts-trusty-source-3.13.0 is not available as a package for 12.04.5 even linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic exists for 12.04.5?
<henrix> hujjj: hmm... maybe because 12.04.5 hasn't been released yet?  but not sure if that's why
<henrix> hujjj: release should happen next Thursday iirc
<henrix> *this* Thursday actually
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-06
<zyga> bjf: hey, do you have a moment to talk about the SRU process?
<henrix> zyga: it will take a few more hours before he's around ;)
<zyga> oh :-)
<zyga> it's my first day as SRU coordinator :)
<zyga> henrix: maybe you can help me
<henrix> zyga: i can try :)
<zyga> henrix: I'd like to know if the SRU schedlue this time is normal?
<zyga> henrix: or if there are any changes
<henrix> zyga: yeah, i guess the plan is to start a new SRU cycle next week (after the 12.04 point release)
<zyga> henrix: thanks, we were anticipating that
<blafelixblanicht> pls fix: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71031
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 71031 in DRM/Intel "[PNV]boot system has [ 1.567808] [drm:i915_stolen_to_physical] *ERROR* conflict detected with stolen region: [0x7f800000 - 0x80000000]" [Normal,Reopened]
<henrix> dannf: do you plan to submit a formal patch to fix the ftbfs?
<henrix> dannf: i'm asking because we'll have a new SRU cycle starting next week and it would be nice to have this sorted out before that :)
<dannf> henrix: if you wanna go that way i can - wasn't sure if apw would prefer backporting the utopic version or not
<henrix> dannf: you're patch is definitely non-intrusive and its unlikely for us to have that aufs patch backported and tested for next week
<henrix> dannf: obviously, the other solution is to simply revert the ptrace patch, but that wouldn't be my first choice :)
<henrix> dannf: but lets wait to see if apw has anything to say about it
 * henrix thinks apw is starting to get annoyed by my requests these last few days
<apw> henrix, heh no, just distracted by meetings
<henrix> apw: yeah, i guess you've been pretty busy this week :)
<apw> henrix, i think i've uploaded the apport fix
<henrix> apw: ah, awesome!  thanks a lot
<henrix> ara: ^^
<ara> apw, uploaded as in -proposed?
<apw> ara, as in in the queue for -proposed
<ara> apw, awesome, thanks!
<ara> apw, medium priority?? ;-)
<mlindner> Are there any notable drawbacks to using a different kernel that is not ubuntu supplied?
<mlindner> Namely I want to use xenomai with their recommended kernel rather than ubuntu's kernel
<apw> mlinder (N,BFTL), you are reliant on that other kernel provider for security updates and necessary features
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-07
<onicrom> I'm running into an odd issue... when i run the ubuntu install (specifically the debian installer) and it 'scans' the network (and or network devices) my dell drac6e network interface becomes unavailable (in the drac6e the onboard nic is 'shared' with the management nic)
<onicrom> when i use the fastpath installer i do not have the same problem
<apw> onicrom, hmmm that sounds pretty wrong, we would want a bug filed against the installer (at least) for that as it is somehow busting the network card (possibly by probing all possible devices)
<apw> onicrom, please niclude a full description
<brendand> apw, is cking on holidays?
<onicrom> apw: sure thing, where should i file the bug?
<onicrom> apw: fyi i tried this via a pxe based install and a usbkey based install, same thing
<zequence> Haven't seen any kernel SRUs for a while. Why is that?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-08
<TJ-> apw: could you consider removing the staging rtl8821ae module from trusty builds (or backporting the upstream commits through to 3.16)? see bug 1341275. If you could leave a comment on that bug that'd be useful.
<ubot5> bug 1341275 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic in rtl8821ae with 3.13.0-30" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341275
<apw> TJ- (N,BFTL), it seems to have worked before, i wonder what regressed.  i'll get it looked at
<apw> zequence, we have had a bit of a pause for the two point releases
<zequence> apw: ah
<apw> brendand, yep for some time ... what ya need
<brendand> apw - something only he can provide
<brendand> <mysterious music>
<brendand> apw, that's helpful to know anyway. i heard he was, but wasn't sure for how long
<henrix> TJ-: are you able to easily reproduce that bug?
<henrix> TJ-: it may be worth trying to check if commit a699248613f7c32292fac23a60a75bcee14fb4a8 actually fixes it
<henrix> TJ-: i can build you a trusty test kernel
<TJ-> henrix: You refer to the rtl8221ae ? I was supporting a user with the issue on an Asus laptop
<TJ-> s/8221/8821/
<henrix> TJ-: yep, i was refering to that bug yeah
<TJ-> It seems to me, if the 3.16 doesn't work (although no Panic) there's not a lot of benefit to having the module in 3.13, at the least it ought to be blacklisted by default and a release note added about it.
<apw> TJ-, yeah likley, we're referring it back to thost who updated it last, so they can decide
<onicrom> something in the -31/-32 revisions of the trusty kernel is broken the nvidia binary drivers :( -30 and -24 seem to work with all 3 (nvidia-304,331,340)
<apw> tseliot, ^^
<tseliot> onicrom: I'll have a look at it
<tseliot> apw, jibel: BTW why am I never notified when this ^ happens?
<tseliot> as in automatically notified
<apw> tseliot, this is the first i knew of it too, a good question
<tseliot> onicrom: our tests show that the modules build. For example: nvidia-331-updates, 331.38, 3.13.0-32-generic, x86_64: installed
<tseliot> onicrom: are you using drivers from a ppa? (I haven't released 340 yet)
<onicrom> tseliot: i believe i am, let me confirm
<onicrom> hrms looks like i am, sorry about that (xedgers)
<onicrom> im going to revert back to non-ppa verions and report back
<tseliot> onicrom: ok, thanks, let me know if you still have problems with the stock drivers
<onicrom> serves me right!
<rtg> Untitled event
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-09
<chaicko> hi all
<chaicko> I'm getting a kernel panic with a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04.1 x64 on anew machine
<chaicko> the error seems to happen on the rtl8821ae driver
<chaicko> it's not possible to even boot the live cd to continue installation
<chaicko> the hardware of the computer is: intel i5 4590, motherboard is Asrock H97M-ITX/ac
<chaicko> I suppose the problem is with the miniPCI wifi/bluetooth card of the MB which is based on rtl8221 
<chaicko> and it's driver
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-10
<SirDMZ> anyone know about a ftbfs on linux_3.13.0-32.57? http://pastebin.com/KAhXkKMF trusty pbuilder.
<TJ-> Why is zinc.canonical.com so slow? 'git fetch' is limited to ~300Kbit/s from git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-intrepid.git
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-03
<apw> LocutusOfBorg1, hiya, i see the new 5.0 virtual box doesn't yet have 4.2 support, is that coming soon or should i patch ubuntu up for it
<apw> LocutusOfBorg1, i have a patch here i am using for the kernel import which fixes the symlink api in it, if thats of use
<LocutusOfBorg1> hi apw answering there
<LocutusOfBorg1> sorry for the late answer
<LocutusOfBorg1> you can mail at locutusofborg@d.o
<apw> (heh no late answer)
<LocutusOfBorg1> s/d/debian
<LocutusOfBorg1> s/o/org
<apw> LocutusOfBorg1, will do indeed
<LocutusOfBorg1> but wait please
 * apw waits
<LocutusOfBorg1> I'm opening an RC right now on Debian
<LocutusOfBorg1> I wont virtualbox kicked out of Debian and Ubuntu
<apw> oh ... why?
<LocutusOfBorg1> I'll link it there ;)
<LocutusOfBorg1> as soon as I finish the mail
<apw> :)
<LocutusOfBorg1> bug sent
<LocutusOfBorg1> let BTS do the job and I'll post the link
<LocutusOfBorg1> anyway, which files are changed?
<LocutusOfBorg1> because as usual upstream should have already patched the sources
<LocutusOfBorg1> and I usually update virtualbox with the latest release after the freeze, to be syncd with the kernel
<apw> LocutusOfBorg1, vbox/vboxsf/lnkops.c they ahve changed the follow_link()/put_link() api, rather radically
<apw> though the fixes are not big if that makes sense
<apw> that is what i am using against what is in the 5.0.0 package for the kernel modules we have sucked in http://paste.ubuntu.com/11992242/
<LocutusOfBorg1> https://github.com/mdaniel/virtualbox-org-svn-vbox-trunk/commit/78627d149e35f21b689dec7977c9d6c386ad71e6
<LocutusOfBorg1> apw, ^^^ ?
<apw> LocutusOfBorg1, yep that looks to be equivalent indeed, and better
<apw> LocutusOfBorg1, so this is about opaque oracle, sigh
<LocutusOfBorg1> bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=794466
<LocutusOfBorg1> apw, ^^^ yes (sorry I was lunching)
<apw> heh np
<apw> tseliot, guess what ... dkms packages for 4.2 are all unhappy (again)
<tseliot> apw: yay for breaking the API. What kernel version are you using?
<apw> 4.2-rc4 i think, though we have an upload about to land
<tseliot> also why does dkms report building for both amd64 and x86_64 in the same chroot???
<tseliot> dkms status
<tseliot> fglrx-core, 15.200.1, 4.1.0-3-generic, amd64: installed
<tseliot> fglrx-core, 15.200.1, 4.1.0-3-generic, x86_64: installed
<apw> gurgle :)
<tseliot> oh, and BTW, I won't be able to fix nvidia for Linux 4.2, as kernel devs keep making functions GPL only...
<apw> tseliot, fun
<tseliot> oh, you have no idea ;)
<apw> they need to start loadin the binary driver itself as a firmware blob
<apw> then their driver can be GPL
<tseliot> yes, that's probably the only way to do it, other than open sourcing everything (in our dreams)
<apw> my very wet dreams
<tseliot> hehe
<apw> the _GPL is an utter farce whoever added that deserves a beatng
<tseliot> +1000
<apw> tseliot, actually it is not at all clear to me that they couldn't write a wrapper which was propriatry which literally only exported the binary interfaces in the binary blobs as wrap_name 1 for 1
<apw> and then the existing GPL bits be a second module which is self contained and therefore GPL
<apw> which uses both sets ... which demonstrates how the _GPL is a farse
<ohsix> intent isn't ambiguous
<ohsix> someone could do that, but it would be an overt action for 'reasons'
<apw> ohsix, the intent is that only GPL things can link to that interface
<apw> the intent isn't to make ordinary users lives vile
<tseliot> :)
<apw> and if one could not allow GPL code to talk to proprietaory blobs, then we couldn't talk to the bios
<apw> nor to disk drives with firmware, or nics or ...
<ohsix> that's not even remotely the same, heh; the question is over whether something is a derived work or not and symbol licenses make it unambiguous in certain places
<ohsix> if there was an eula or literally anything that said you couldn't talk to the firmware on something then you'd be bound by that too
<apw> ohsix, except that i am not sure you'd find that the licence exactly says any of the things either of us think is does, because lawyers
<apw> none of the clarity we think is there, really is
<ohsix> the question is of whether it is a derived work
<ohsix> and the hazard with figuring that out in court
<apw> indeed, and i'd contend "we don't know" is the only correct answer
<ohsix> that's pretty clear
<ohsix> you do know if the developer knows it is a significant feature of linux and states the symbol is gpl
<apw> ohsix, i'd also contend that the intent of the writer of the _GPL in the main is to punish the _vendor_
<apw> ohsix, but in the main they are punishing the end user
<apw> but then i have a modicom of pragmatism for a geek
<ohsix> if the vendor cared about the user so much they wouldn't feel threatened by such a silly scheme ;]
<apw> i make not comment on how stupid vendors can be
<apw> i claim that the effort upstream only hurts users
<ohsix> the derived work thing regarding the gpl is pretty well understood, what it means for the kernel is not
<apw> as here, we likley won't have binary drivers fo nvidia going forward, and that makes users lives hard
<ohsix> companies may end up creating derived works when they use the thing and at least the right parties will know it is happening
<apw> i contend that we won't know any more than we do now, as they can cheat, and cheat in hidden code and you can't tell
<apw> which is what makes it a farse
<ohsix> drivers from staging taint the kernel for other reasons
<apw> this isn
<apw> isn't about taint, this is about not being able to do things
<ohsix> you can tell, though; and if it comes down to it you can demonstrate intent to work around things
<ohsix> it is about disclosure
<ohsix> with symbol license statements every party knows what is up with respect to that symbol
<apw> it is a legally questionable farse imo, but then my opinion counts for almost nothing
<apw> take for example the case where we have an EXPORT_SYMBOL for something
<apw> and someone changes the implementation and adds a dependancy which is _GPL
<apw> now you have made that interface break the inner one, and if you fix it you break
<apw> people who had every right to think they could use it
<apw> its just stupid
<apw> as happened with locks recently, so nothing could use locks
<apw> its just not sustainable
<apw> IMO the point of GPL code is to let people do what they want with their computers without big companies getting rich off it
<apw> and _this_ is not served at all by this mess
<ohsix> people don't have a problem with published shims and a blob, or having any given user being the one to knowingly put them together
<apw> a case where the implementation does _not_ meet the goal and all because of the wording of a licence
<apw> ohsix, except you can't use an _GPL symbols in such a case because the rules are blakc and white
<apw> this is the exact case that the nvidia shim plus clearly and demonstrably externally created blob faces
<apw> this is not the intent (imo) of the gpl
<apw> yes its what the words say, but it is not the intent
<ohsix> the shim creates an environment that is stable for the code to run in, you essentially need it regardless of whether there's a blob somewhere
<apw> indeed, but that it links to the blob makes it not GPL and by becoming not GPL it cannot use the kernel any more
<apw> so that makes the whole thing pointless, even though you are doing waht is recommended as a solution
<apw> this is why _GPL is a bad solution to any problem
<ohsix> well there is an analogy to a very american thing, you can buy the lower receiver for an m16, that part 'is' the gun, but it is not a 'gun' until you put the other 95% on it, the barrel, trigger mechanism, butt stock
<apw> all my non-lawyer personal opinion
<ohsix> people can freely sell and buy the receiver, but at some point after that what is done with it can be highly illegal
<apw> but the point here is if you buy all the bits of that you can put them together, and if you do you get a gun
<apw> whereas i can't put the bits together
<ohsix> you can't unknowingly put the bits together
<apw> oh and actually putting them together isn't illegal in my case
<apw> i just am not allowed to do it by the tooling
<apw> even though what i want to do is allowed and i am permitted to do it by the licence
 * apw gets grumpy
<ohsix> you're also allowed to remove the _GPL part from all those statements, as long as it is never distributed, because you can't give that right to anyone else
<apw> tseliot, so to perperuate this farse, i would contend you could make the shim copy and and all source it needs out of the originals, with the _GPL attached, ship that, and in dkms sed -e 's/_GPL//g' and then compile the result, and be lega
<apw> legal
<ohsix> sure
<ohsix> but you show intent, and if some legal question comes up over that later, you knowingly did it :]
<apw> which i thing completly makes my point, the only person you are penalising is the end-user
<apw> which is not the intent of the GPL or GPL code in general
<ohsix> the end user has the right to do such a thing
<apw> and you make his life a living hell to make a pont
<apw> point, a point you should be making to someone else
<ohsix> the end user isn't distributing the code, generally, most things are binding when the code is distributed
<ohsix> distributing a binary is distributing the code, and i'm not a lawyer but i'm pretty sure that it's clear the binary counts as a derived work
<ohsix> you can talk to the fsf and stuff, doesn't canonical have staff lawyers? :D
<apw> i don't dispute that reading of the words, i mearly contend we punish the wrong person
<apw> i don't need to talk to a lawyer to know my opinion on the situation
<ohsix> i think your opinion may be different if you knew how important it is legally to remove ambiguity by just stating the license for a symbol vs. the alternative
<ohsix> but fair enough
<apw> no i don't see how _GPL does a thing, the kernel is licenced en-toto under the GPL
<ohsix> there have been debates over whether using _GPL was even appropriate, and they favor not
<apw> adding or removing _GPL does nothing to change that not adds anything to that story
<ohsix> it is, but what is a 'derived work'
<ohsix> that's the thing at question in any case dealing with this
<apw> the licence does not add meaning to that wording therefore it being or not being in the code has no meaning
<ohsix> _GPL is used where an author considers that anything that would touch that symbol is likely a derived work
<apw> i would contend that i can do whatever the GPL says i can with either interchangably
<apw> it is unlikely they are qualified to make that judgement any more than the lawyer who will
<apw> under a strict legal reading
<apw> as anyone who has spent time with a lawyer will tell you
<apw> any more than _i_ am qualfied
<ohsix> sure
<apw> nor would i want to be of course
<ohsix> but it shows intent
<ohsix> i wiped out a line i decided not to say, but it was like, anything very generally for dealing with virtual memory pages wouldn't be _GPL, per-se; but a function that was basically considered internal to linux' specific vm might be
<apw> i am not sure you can show intent of an action i perform
<apw> anyhow, all academic in real terms
<tseliot> the only intent I can see is that to make my life miserable as a maintainer when they change functions to GPL only :P
<apw> and that is their intent i am sure :)
<apw> if our source packages were co-installable you might just be able to use that as a base
<apw> so you'd not need to include your source
<ohsix> it's also not unlike highly visible and deliberately placed 'no tresspassing' signs
<apw> placed on a public park entrance
<tseliot> :D
<ohsix> police won't have to speak to property owner to know that they intend to have anyone that doesn't belong there removed, but 'belong there' and everything can happen at a different time
<apw> yes, except in this case end users are allowed to do whatever they like in the park
<ohsix> provided they don't then have to share the park with someone else ;]
<apw> yes, and the signs don't say "don't share the park" they say "don't enter the park"
<apw> which is my entire point
<ohsix> 'dont share the park' is implied by 'dont enter the park'
<apw> i don't think you can really mean that
<ohsix> you can't share a park you can't be in
<ohsix> nor ice cream you don't have
<apw> yes but i have the right to be in the park
<apw> so telling me "don't enter the park" is just rude and obnoxious
<apw> because you want the park for yourself, no ?
<ohsix> the park was your thing, i was talking about where clear markers can be placed and be relevant
<ohsix> you can't smoke in the park, how about that
<apw> if you want me to not share the park licence it to me that way, oh thats exactly what you did
<apw> on the GPL lets me do what i want to the park as long as i don't share it
<apw> i can burn it to the ground, wahtever
<apw> the GPL already tells me i cannot do these things, i _KNOW_ i can't do them
<apw> and i don't do them, take DKMS as fine example
<apw> that follows the rules, it is doing the right thing, and _GPL stops it doing something
<apw> it is allowed to do
<apw> it is the wrong tool for the job
<apw> stop hitting the screw with a hammer i say
<apw> anyhow, this is not going to solve my problem, doing something utterly stupid is going to do that
<ohsix> 'the gpl' also stops it from doing a lot of things, and the user too
<apw> yes, it does, but not this thing
<ohsix> it existing at all is a sign of that, you can't then go on and say that _GPL is the problem
<apw> well as an end user i actually can
<ohsix> if not for 'the gpl', dkms wouldn't have a 'the _GPL' problem
<apw> dkms doesn't have a GPL problem it has only an _GPL prolem
<apw> problem
<tseliot> BTW, the function that breaks nvidia is flush_workqueue(). Why wasn't it originally _GPL ? And why is it now?
<apw> according to lawyers anyhow
<ohsix> dkms wouldn't exist if you could distribute the built modules
<apw> right we're not talking about the fact dkms is required as part of the GPL
<apw> we're talkin about the fact that even though it does something which is allowed, the tools prevent it
<ohsix> the tools wouldn't exist if it wasn't for the license that it is bound to eventually by extra technical measures and point of fact problems
<ohsix> it's just not a logical sequence of things that makes any sense
<apw> i don't dispute they exist, i dispute they implement the intent of the limitations
<apw> i don't have technological limitations preventing me speeding in my car, its still illegal
<apw> ths is like having a speed regulator at 55 becuase once in the past the speed limit was that
<apw> ohsix, and in the nicest posible sense we are wasting each others time, we are not going to agree here :)
<ohsix> we don't disagree
<apw> not indeed does it matter what either of us believe as what is is and what lawyers think is what they think
<ohsix> but i don't think the legal situation here is too fine a point to understand
<ohsix> if the license were BSD this really really wouldn't be a problem, would it
<ohsix> it's just matter of fact 'problems' that are implied with what the situation actually is
<ohsix> tseliot: do you have some idea when it changed? (flush_workqueue)
<ohsix> i'm git log'ing but this machine has slow disks and not much memory
<apw> tseliot, yeah interestingly there is a commit back on schedule_work which reversed a GPLification of a symbol because it was previously something else
<ohsix> it looks like it was before historical git epoch, not looking that up, huhuhu
<ohsix> that stuff lives in kernel/ tho
<apw> tseliot, so i don't think you calling that direct as it has always been _GPL i assume its now called from something else newly
<tseliot> I really hope it has a non-GPL_ wrapper
<ohsix> the discussion would really be moot and silly if it came down to a symbol that didn't even matter much
<tseliot> it's already as silly as it gets. This is not the first time that happens. I've seen much worse
<tseliot> the dma_buf code though was probably one of the best examples of how pointless GPL_ is
<tseliot> with NVIDIA eventually adding non-GPL_ wrappers in the kernel and ending the argument
<apw> tseliot, does this use its own workqueue or the system one ?
<ohsix> again that's not really what the point is, nor is it 'the gpl'
<apw> whats the flush_workqueue incantation if it has one
<apw> ohsix, the GPL is fine and dandy and i support its intent intensly
<ohsix> all the workqueue symbols are gpl and have been for like 10 years
<tseliot> apw: I haven't really checked that, or maybe I have and I forgot about it. It's been a while.
<apw> ohsix, well half of them are, "delayed" work isn't, most inconsistant
<tseliot> there were non-GPL_ wrappers for the workqueue though...
<tseliot> if I remember correctly
<apw> tseliot, right, i am sure there were for some operations
 * tseliot nods
<apw> tseliot, i can see why you go mad updating this thing ... uggg
<tseliot> yes, at least we're going to get rid of fglrx, so it's going to be just nvidia (sooner or later)
<apw> tseliot, does this really contain a shar file containing a binary installer, i am going to barf
<tseliot> apw: fglrx does not (if you're referring to my tarballs), nvidia's certainly does
<apw> tseliot, the latter indeed, uggg
<tseliot> apw: yes, you might want to run $INSTALLER_NAME -x , then enter the kernel directory
<tseliot> all right, time for me to go
 * tseliot -> away
<unixabg> apw: Greetings, just checking on casper and overlayfs.
<apw> unixabg, was there a bug number on that, so i can put it on my todo and make sure i get to it
<bdmurray> apw: every iproute2 crash I can find uses the latest trusty kernel.
<apw> bdmurray, hmmm interesting
<apw> bdmurray, do we have any idea where/what it is exploding in
<bdmurray> apw: that's with the release pocket version of iproute2 or the -updates version
<apw> bdmurray, ok so definatly not the userspace tools i'd say then
<bdmurray> apw: Oh, I didn't realize 3.13.0-59 was superceded. I haven't looked for the latest kernel yet.
<unixabg> apw: no I had just tested and multiple overlayfs did not work on my test environment. I do not think it hard
<unixabg> to reproduce and I am not sure if it is a casper thing or not.
<bdmurray> apw: the vast majority of the crashs are when running /sbin/ip route fwiw
<apw> unixabg, ack, thats fine, i suspect i know exactly whats up, and just need to keep a handle on it, i'll file something to remind me
<apw> bdmurray, hmmm ... ok
<apw> bdmurray, i think we need to file a bug against linux with all this info in
<apw> bdmurray, as i don't think it can be userspace if -releaase and -update are fingered, and its all since that kernel went out
<bdmurray> apw: Okay, I'll open a bug.
<apw> bdmurray, thanks, let us know the number here and we'll get someone to look at what you have, include any links to traces you have
<apw> bdmurray, or of ocurse add a task for the existing iproute2 bug for linux, and let us know the number
<bdmurray> apw: bug 1481038 I'm still adding more details though
<ubot5> bug 1481038 in linux (Ubuntu) "iproute2 crashes being reported since kernel version 3.13-0-59-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481038
<unixabg> apw: humble appreciation and if you push something to test I shall do my best to test it.
<apw> bjf, this looks like it might be a kernel issue in routing, though it causes userspace to explode i think
<bjf> apw, are you going to work that bug or do you want jsalisbury to start bisecting it?
<apw> bjf, i thnk i am not gonig to look at it today, i am slightly unsure if we cna reproduce it atm whihc would be necessary
<apw> it might be worth seeing if jsalisbury can figure out a reproduce by for sure
<bjf> jsalisbury, ^ is that ok with you?
<jsalisbury> apw, bjf, ack, I'll take a look
<bdmurray> I'm still running some database queries and let me know if I can help at all.
<apw> bdmurray, anything you can tell us about what combos do and don't show this is good
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, do you have the steps you used in comment #1 to reproduce the bug?
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: I was just testing to make sure that apport generated good crashes by manually killing the "ip monitor" process.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, ahh, ok.  I'll take a look at the oops once you attach them
<apw> jsalisbury, this seems to be a userspace crash, but it is shown with old and new userpace, and only with the latest kernel
<apw> so it might be a userpace bug being exposed by a kernle change or something
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: unfortunately there is no stacktrace or coredump with these crashes.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, ok, I'll review whatever data we can get
<bdmurray> I've added the oopses from 20150729
<bdmurray> oh, its all on amd64 too
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, I'll spin up a VM with that kernel and play with iproute to see if I can reproduce the issue
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: sounds good, I wonder if (because the crashes are incomplete) it might be happening during boot up or shutdown.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, ack, that should be easy to find out
<apw> jsalisbury, do let me know how you get on
<jsalisbury> apw, sure will
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, apw, nice, I already have a physical machine running Trusty with the -58 kernel, so I'll just install that kernel and start testing
<apw> jsalisbury, yeah you might want to put a few reboots in your world
<jsalisbury> apw, I'll do that with just upgrading the kernel and try some other things out.  Then apply the full updates and try again.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, what's the best way to confirm if this bug is reproduced?  Will an oops be written to syslog or anything else in another log file?  
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, I guess I can look for whoopsie messages in syslog and that dialog box will pop up
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, apw, upgrading just the kernel brings me up to -61, so I'll roll back to -58 to try and reproduce just in case it might have been fixed
<apw> jsalisbury, ack
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: look for an iproute2 crash file in /var/crash/
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-04
<apw> bdmurray, do we have anything on that iproute2 crash for !amd64 and !-59 ... as that kernel had a severe issue which might account for hte problem but would be hard to prove other than via a lack of issue on any other version
<bdmurray> apw: I'm querying through the crashes from the 20150803 now and haven't seen anything that is !amd64 or not !-59 yet
<apw> bdmurray, ok then that is very good, as there was a kernel entry issue in that kernel, which we thought was limited to running 32 bit on 64 bit, but that was never confirmed.  If it is not showing up with -61 I think we should be calling it fixed in -61
<bdmurray> apw: Okay, I'll let the query finish and also check the quantity of crashes the next couple of days and update the bug appropriately.
<apw> bdmurray, thanks for fingering this for us, and with luck it is licked
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> apw
<jsalisbury> apw, bdmurray I haven't been able to reproduce the bug as of yet
<apw> jsalisbury, yeah its also difficult to trigger i suspect, just so many people doing it makes it happen
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: hi
<jsalisbury> cristian_c, it's looking like it is an upstream bug.  I'm going to check what bios you have and see if there are any updates that my fix it as well
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: I've not changed never bios version since my computer was purchased, anyway
<jsalisbury> cristian_c, ok, I'll see if the manufacturer mentions this issue in any of their bios updates
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: I can check again on hp website, but I don't remember were released bios updates for my machine
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: anyway, your revert fixes the regression
<jsalisbury> cristian_c, ok, I'll ping the upstream author of that patch and see if it should be permanently reverted or a new patch created.
<cristian_c> jsa\ok
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: ok
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues Aug 11th, 2015 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes. || Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-05
<columbobaas> Anyone a perfect tuturial for compiling to the latest kernel? Always black screen after reboot now. 
<columbobaas> (after compiling)
<apw> columbobaas, what do you mean by the latest kernel, and what are you compiling for
<columbobaas> The latest kernel has a good AMD support
<columbobaas> apw: so I want to try it. 
<apw> yes but where are you getting it, which latest kernel source are you referring to
<apw> and what h/w platform is it
<columbobaas> x86_64
<ohsix> 'perfect' 'tutorial'
<ohsix> a tutorial is a list of things to do, and that falls short of documentation which still isn't perfect
<columbobaas> ohsix, well documentation about fixing x then
<columbobaas> after compiling
<apw> columbobaas, i am trying to find out where the source you are trying to compile when you say "latest"
<apw> is this latest ubuntu kernel, latest upstream, latest random vendor kernel, what
<apw> what level of that are you trying to find, as we have kernels at different levels
<apw> what release are you trying to make it work on, etc etc
<apw> "how make latest work" isn't enough to help really
<ohsix> nor is 'black screen'
<columbobaas> ohsix, x not loading
<ohsix> literally hundreds of kconfig options can lead to that, you should probably figure out how to build the ubuntu kernel first and diverge slowly
<apw> columbobaas, for example is what you really want is a 4.2 based kernel, there is a 4.2 based ubuntu modified and configured kernel in the CKT PPA
<apw> if you want a pure upstream kerenl, we produce builds of those in the mainline build archive
<apw> which are configured with the ubuntu config
<columbobaas> thank you for the ckt ppa tip
<apw> columbobaas, that is an early preview of the next wily kernel
<apw> which if you are after the very latest support might be an option, trying a wily daily CD and seeing if it works
<apw> if so upgrading there might help
<apw> but ... without knowing more about what you are referring to, its all guess work
<columbobaas> yes, but I learn
<columbobaas> I tried a lot of distros, but ubuntu is the most solid. I compiled the kernel in Debian and now i want to try it in Ubuntu
<apw> the most important thing is to make sure you have installed linux-image-* and linux-image-extra-* if you are building ubuntu kernels
<apw> else you have only half the kernel (the bit a virtual machine needs) not the bit a machine with displays etc need
<columbobaas> but is it really with .deb files? I found it really strange. 
<apw> columbobaas, "it" ?  debian builds produce .deb's, ubuntu is a debian/apt based distro so our builds produce debs
<columbobaas> apw: on Debian i downloaded the latest kernel from kernel.org and used to make command
<columbobaas> the make command*
<apw> you can do that, but it dumps files into your system that you cannot easily find to remove
<apw> which is why you normally use .debs to contain them
<apw> most likely your issue is configuration then, and i'd use the one in /boot for the nearest version of an ubuntu-kernel
<columbobaas> Thanks for that explenation
<apw> or you could use the mainline builds which do the same thing for you
<tseliot> apw: problem solved (with flush_workqueue): https://lkml.org/lkml/2015/8/4/775
<rtg> tseliot, not until 4.3 - in the meantime I've committed it as a SAUCE patch on Wily master-next
<tseliot> rtg: thanks
<tseliot> that will make my life much easier
<rtg> tseliot, I've verified that linux 4.2-3.3 fixes build problems with bcmwl. I also uploaded bcmwl yesterday to fix a different FTBS
<tseliot> rtg: nice, I hadn't noticed the failure
<tseliot> I still have to fix one more thing for fglrx I think, but I'm busy with other work. I promise to do that soon though
<apw> tseliot, heh yeah, that was tim :)
<ricotz> apw, hi, is 4.2.0-3 already scheduled to land in the archive?
<apw> ricotz, we're working on getting it to feature paritity with 4.1 before so
<ricotz> apw, alright, got a bit scared ;)
<apw> ricotz, heh why ?
<ricotz> apw, seems a bit early for my taste even it is rc5 already
<apw> ricotz, oh devel is always the wild west
<apw> we've got gcc5, what could be more wild than that
<ricotz> of course but the kernel is another thing
<ricotz> right
<apw> ricotz, the kernel is a unique snowflake in the sense you get to keep older ones :)
<apw> so one could claim that being more caviliere is ok, but anyhow its pending some DKMS fixes for sure
<apw> and likley by the time those kinks are worked out we'll be at a much later rc or even release upstream
<ricotz> yeah, although while the filesystem gets crumbled into pieces there is no older kernel anymore ;)
<ricotz> of course still looking forward for a new shiny kernel
<apw> it passes some pretty hard filesystem testing before it gets out of our PPA, and most of us run it for some time before as well
<arges> sforshee: hey bug 1476900, did this get uploaded into wily
<ubot5> bug 1476900 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Backport Intel 8260 Wifi/BT firmwares" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1476900
<sforshee> arges: I think so, let me double check
<arges> sforshee: just not marked in the bug, wanted to verify before accepting into proposed
<sforshee> arges: yeah, the last upload did include it, I didn't think to add the bug number
<arges> sforshee: ok i'll mark it fix release then. thakns
<sforshee> arges: already did it
<arges> sforshee: cool
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-06
<rtg> tyhicks, should that ecryptfs patch go to stable as well ? [PATCH] eCryptfs: Invalidate dcache entries when lower i_nlink is zero
<tyhicks> rtg: yes, I'll add the stable tag when I send it up to Linus
<tyhicks> rtg: I usually keep it off when sending a patch out for review so that git-send-email doesn't try to cc the stable list
<tyhicks> ah, I didn't see that you had dropped
<tyhicks> rtg: yes, I'll add the stable tag when I send it up to Linus
<tyhicks> rtg: I usually keep it off when sending a patch out for review so that git-send-email doesn't try to cc the stable list
<rtg> tyhicks, so, you don't want an automated response from gkh ? :)
<tyhicks> heh :)
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: hi, I confirm no upgrades for bios: hp website  does not provide bios downloads for my laptop
<apw> tyhicks, have you met '--suppress-cc all' for git-send-email ... ensures it doesn't honour any cc: other that the ones you explicitly add
<tyhicks> apw: I have - very handy
<tyhicks> I guess there's another aspect that I didn't mention
<tyhicks> I like sending out the patch for review asap before digging through the stable versions that it needs to be applied to
<apw> and therein is a valid reason
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-07
<austin> hi all
<austin> this question is more kernel module related but im working on ubuntu nonetheless - ive just got a new kernel module working and am wondering what are the ways to get this module activated after reboot. I know about /etc/modules but lets say i dont want to expose the module in this file, what other method is available?
<apw> austin, you really have /etc/modules, an init job which modprobes it, or a udev rule pointing to an alais on it
<austin> ok makes sense apw
<austin> if my module doesn't have dependencies, do i need to run it?
<austin> do i need to run depmod i mean
<apw> austin, depmod tells module init tools things about your module too
<Steven_> how are the ubuntu kernel_image packages from the repository built? Using make-kpkg on the source package or using make deb-pkg on a kernel tree?
<rtg> dpkg-buildpackage -B
<apw> Steven_, yeah alll builds in the archive are essentially schroot builds using dpkg-buildpackage -B or -b deepending on arch
<cyphermox> ogasawara: is there a timeline for when we are likely to get 4.2 in wily?
<ogasawara> cyphermox: I want to say sometime next week, we're sorting our fixes for DKMS packages at the moment, but hope to have that resolved early next week
<cyphermox> ogasawara: alright, thanks
<Steven_> apw: I see, so neither make-kpkg nor make deb-pkg is used? does anyone ever test sourcepackages for the kernel?
<apw> Steven_, dpkg-buiildpackage only builds srcpkgs, as doesnthe archive
<apw> what we upload is a srcpkg, and is in there too
<Steven_> apw: so who builds the kernels themselves?
<Steven_> I only ask because I tried building one of these sourcepackages, and I got compile errors
<Steven_> so I wonder if they were tested at some point
<apw> which package -source?
<Steven_> linux-image-3.19.0-generic I believe
<Steven_> I filed a bugreport
<apw> that is an internal thing not the source fpor building
<Steven_> I tried with 3.16.0, works fine there
<apw> Steven_, whats the bug number
<Steven_> 1481723
<apw> they all must build in the appropriate chroots as that is how the binaries get made, no excdeptions
<apw> the package source need to be cleaned after unpack because symlinks cannot be represented
<apw> the build process uses fakeroot debian/rules clean to do this
<apw> but the symlinks are all in one rebuild script
<apw> Steven_, ^^
<Steven_> hmm
<Steven_> I always assumed that kernel image source packages could be built with make-kpkg
<Steven_> is that not the case then?
<Steven_> where are these extra steps documented?
<apw> the documented way to buiild a debian source package is dpkg-buildpackage -S and the steps are all in rules
<Steven_> hmm ok
<Steven_> this is the third documented way of building kernels I've found
<apw> that is how tjhe archive does it, so it is the most reliabkle
<Steven_> ok nice, I should try it
<Steven_> thx
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-08-08
<Sargun> What's the Ubuntu policy on patching kernels, and including features that aren't in upstream?
<JanC> Sargun: there might be info on the wiki about that
<rtg> dannf, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1608854/comments/15
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1608854 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "[arm64] nova instances can't boot with 3.13.0-92" [Undecided,In progress]
<dannf> rtg: ack
<dannf> rtg: booted to a prompt in efi mode :)
<rtg> dannf, that was quick. thanks.
<rtg> dannf, please add your test results to the LP bug.
<dannf> rtg: yeah - had a vm still up from another sru validation
<dannf> rtg: will do
<rtg> dannf, its a giant back port. 140 patches.
<dannf> wow - what's the backport of (beyond the efi stub support we had before)?
<rtg> dannf, I'll describe my method (or madness) in the bug when I get ready to SRU it.
<dannf> ack
 * dannf subscribes to it
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-08-09
<lorddoskias> where can i see the changelogs for the latest ubuntu kernel releases?
<smb> lorddoskias, If those are not yet shown in the update notifications, one place would be https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+publishinghistory (you would need to click on the version numbers in the last column)
<lorddoskias> smb: thank you 
<alkisg> Hi, while adding support for raspberry pi in LTSP, I'm wondering which one should be the recommented kernel, linux-image-raspi2 from the stock ubuntu repositories, or raspberrypi-bootloader which is what ubuntu-mate ships with...
<alkisg> And if it's the first one, where would the users get the firmware then, is it available in another .deb package?
<ppisati> alkisg: i'm not familiar with raspberrypi-bootloader in ubuntu-mate, does it contain a kernel?
<alkisg> ppisati: yes, and also the firmware
<alkisg> Let me upload the dpkg -L somewhere...
<alkisg> ppisati: http://paste.ubuntu.com/22784924/
<alkisg> It's very convinent because I only need to copy the /boot folder to netbooted clients, it has config.txt and kernel.img and the device tree and everything inside there
<alkisg> *convenient
<ppisati> looks like they packaged the binary kernel from the raspberry foundation
<ppisati> alkisg: for the ubuntu side of your question, linux-raspi2 contains only the kernel and dtbs
<ppisati> alkisg: while for the firmware (bootloaders stuff&c), it's here: linux-firmware-raspi2
<alkisg> ppisati: thank you... I guess the other part of the question should by asked to flexiondotorg, for which specific reasons he bothered to create raspberrypi-bootloader...
<flexiondotorg> The Pi image for Ubuntu MATE use the kernel from the Raspberry Pi Foundation, as it is packaged for Raspbian. Therefore, I also use the same bootloader, firmware and blobs that that kernel requires.
<flexiondotorg> I would like to start working towards using the raspi2 kernel in Ubuntu in future releases though.
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: so for newly created chroots, e.g. for LTSP netbooted clients, would you recommend the -raspi2 approach?
<alkisg> LTSP users normally have an i386/amd64 server, and run `ltsp-build-client -a armhf` to generate a chroot for their raspberries, which is something like `debootstrap` and `apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop ltsp-client`, so they don't need to download the ubuntu mate image at all...
<alkisg> ppisati: linux-firmware-raspi2.postinst fails in chroots for 2 reasons, (1) the directory /boot/firmware doesn't exist, and then after manually creating it, (2) /bin/sync: error syncing '/boot/firmware/bootcode.bin': Function not implemented
<alkisg> Should I file a bug report there?
<alkisg> For (1), a `mkdir -p /boot/firmware` should suffice, while for (2), a `|| true` should allow it to finish until qemu implements the sync call...
<alkisg> ...or, maybe it shouldn't bother creating a firmware folder at all, chroots don't need it
<ppisati> alkisg: wait, hold on
 * alkisg waits :)
<ppisati> alkisg: i thought these problems were already resolved
<alkisg> ppisati: I have: linux-firmware-raspi2 1.20151118+b70b451-0ubuntu1
<alkisg> (whatever comes with 16.04)
<alkisg> Maybe some missing SRU? /me checks the bug reports...
<alkisg> Nope, I couldn't find any related bug reports, and it's the same version that even yakkety ships, so I guess the problems are still there
<xnox> bjf, given apw is afk can we cowboy  zfcpdump-kernel into yakkety new? =)
 * xnox highlights ogasawara too
<xnox> from the bootstrap ppa
<ogasawara> xnox: I thought we just agreed that it could wait until apw returns?
<xnox> ogasawara, is he gonna be back before feature-freeze, or will it not matter for the feature freeze as it's not really new package?
<ogasawara> hrm, when is feature freeze?
<xnox> 18th of august, next thursday
 * xnox checks again
<xnox> last i pinged apw, he was like yeah it should be uploaded - somewhere in this channel backscroll.
<xnox> 17
<xnox> August 18th
<xnox> Warning /!\ FeatureFreeze, Warning /!\ DebianImportFreeze
<xnox> 17 is WorkWeek number
<ogasawara> xnox: ack.  so no, apw will not be back before then.
<xnox> although we should have it in 16.10, it will only matter to ibm once it's in 16.04. And we will have to SRU it somehow anyway.
<xnox> It does Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 9), linux-source-4.4.0, bc
<xnox> such that when 4.6 hits the archive, it will stop be buildable in yakkety =(
<xnox> ogasawara, are you gonna land 4.6 without apw?
<xnox> oh, 4.8 is targetted for 16.10, as per newsletters
<ogasawara> xnox: indeed, the final target is v4.8, and v4.7 is released...ideally we'd get v4.6 up now-ish and then rev to v4.7
<ogasawara> xnox: indeed it would be nice to have apw around when we made the jump though
<xnox> rightio, and i think apw only ever wanted to maintain one series of zfcdump-kernel, and i'm guessing he'd want 4.4 one in both yakkety & xenial.
<xnox> so i think i'm gonna rest the case until he is back, to figure out what to do, cause possibly zfcdump-kernel will need to include linux-source-4.4 inside it, rather than as a build-dep.
<ogasawara> xnox: ack
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-08-10
<PHLin> xnox, hello
<PHLin> xnox, today I encountered this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1583741
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471927 in launchpadlib "duplicate for #1583741 AccessToken.from_string() crashes on python3" [Undecided,New]
<PHLin> xnox, bjf told me that you have a fix for that, and maybe it's not released yet
<xnox> true.
<xnox> i should fix that
<PHLin> xnox, thanks
<`ph8> Hi all
<`ph8> I've found a fix for a problem i'm having on Xenial, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89055
<ubot5> Freedesktop bug 89055 in DRM/Intel "[SKL APL] WARN_ON(!wm_changed) hit in the WM code with multiple pipes enabled" [Major,Closed: fixed]
<`ph8> It says it'll be "available upstream in Kernel 4.8"
<`ph8> can anyone tell me how to get Kernel 4.8 on Xenial? Is it possible?
<jsalisbury> `ph8, you can get the v4.8-rc1 kernel from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8-rc1/
<jsalisbury> `ph8, that kernel is only suggested for testing.  Can you also open a launchpad bug, so we can get the patch sru'd into Ubuntu?
<tjaalton> there is no single patch
<tjaalton> for skl watermarks
<tjaalton> it's a huge mess
<tjaalton> and still not actually fixed upstream
<tjaalton> 4.8 might get it right in the end
<ph8> Hi all, sorry to be a pain but i was here earlier asking about Kernel 4.8 and how to get it on Xenial, then my internet connection completely lost it and i never saw whether anyone responded
<ph8> did anyone answer?
<jsalisbury> ph8,  you can get the v4.8-rc1 kernel from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.8-rc1/
<jsalisbury> ph8,  that kernel is only suggested for testing.  Can you also open a launchpad bug, so we can get the patch sru'd into Ubuntu?
<ph8> that sounds like fun
<ph8> what's an SRU? A backport type thing?
<jsalisbury> ph8, basically.  It's a stable release update.
<jsalisbury> ph8 If you are not familiar with how to open a bug, the following wiki page should help:
<jsalisbury> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ph8> i think i'm going to find it's mentioned in many other bugs
<ph8> just doing some cross referencing
<ph8> this seems to describe it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1553503
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1553503 in linux (Ubuntu) "multi monitors - black flashes or black screen when the mouse cursor leaves a monitor" [High,Triaged]
<jsalisbury> ph8, Thanks possible.  You can add comments to those bugs and mention that you are affected as well.
<jsalisbury> ph8, if you comment on an existing bug, you can add the tag 'kernel-da-key' to ensure I see it for the backporting.
<jsalisbury> ph8, An easier way a bug can be opened verses reading that whole wiki is by running the following from a terminal:
<jsalisbury> ubuntu-bug linux
<ph8> nice one jsalisbury, i added the tag to this bug and commented to show it affects me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1553503
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1553503 in linux (Ubuntu) "multi monitors - black flashes or black screen when the mouse cursor leaves a monitor" [High,Triaged]
<ph8> thanks!
<jsalisbury> ph8, great, I'll review that bug and comment as well.
<ph8> thanks, i mean this isn't exactly my problem
<ph8> but that bug is a bug that i think affects me
<ph8> My second screen just doesn't come on and i get a stack trace that matches the freedesktop bug report
<ph8> (well, it flickers, crashes X etc)
<jsalisbury> ph8, ack.  I'm going to ask for some testing in the bug you mention to narrow things down.
<ph8> Amazing, thanks!
<ph8> do you think me trying 4.8 in the meantime is a terrible idea?
<ph8> It's a laptop i work on every day ;-)
<jsalisbury> ph8, It's worth a test.  You can always uninstall it and boot back into the supported kernel.  There is some documentation on that here:
<jsalisbury> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<ph8> Thanks again!
<jsalisbury> np
<tjaalton> jsalisbury: did you see my comments? :)
<tjaalton> jsalisbury, ph8: upstream is still working on that, 4.8-rc1 isn't fresh enough
<jsalisbury> tjaalton, thanks for the update.  Your comment was scrolled off.  
<tjaalton> jsalisbury: ok, added a short comment that it's still being worked on upstream
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-08-11
<ogra_> hmm, on xenial my update-manager seems to hang in "configuring bluez" ... i cant open the details expander to see whats going on :(
<ogra_> (sits there since 30min, not reacting to anything anymore)
<ogra_> oh, great ... 
<ogra_> so i had a conffile prompt that popped up inderneath a firefox window on a totally unrelated workspace ... 
<ogra_> *underneath
<ogra_> oops, and this was the wrong channel :P
<rednammoc> Hi, i'm having a question regarding word-writeable suid-files. i've experienced that the suid-flag is removed when a user who is not the owner of the file is making a change to it. i guess this is a kernel-feature -- any idea how this feature is called and when it was added to the kernel?
<apw> rednammoc, yes that is a kernel feature, i would expect that to be a posix requirement, and likely in linux "always"
<rednammoc> apw, thx, any idea were i can read more about it?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-08-12
<kees> is 16.10 still expected to be a v4.8 kernel?
<rtg> kees, yes. whats up with KASLR ? I've got your bug at the top of my list.
<rtg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1573848
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1573848 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "KASLR should be enabled by default (x86)" [Medium,Triaged]
<kees> rtg: what would you like to know? v4.8 lands fixes to hibernation to support KASLR, so if v4.8 goes into 16.10, that bug can go away. ;)
<kees> (that bug has some hilarious new attachments too)
<rtg> kees, cool, that is easy then
<rtg> I noticed those this morning
<kees> okay, so the plan is still for v4.8?
<kees> I'd like to recommend two new configs: HARDENED_USERCOPY and RANDOMIZE_MEMORY
<kees> well, maybe three. how about SLAB_FREELIST_RANDOM too
<rtg> kees, I've got RANDOMIZE_MEMORY=y, but don't see HARDENED_USERCOPY yet.
<rtg> debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:CONFIG_SLAB_FREELIST_RANDOM=y
<kees> and, if you haven't, can you pick up Debian's patch to perf? https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/1/11/587  upstream doesn't like it, but Android and Debian ship with this as perf's attack surface is kind of huge
<kees> rtg: HARDENED_USERCOPY and RANDOMIZE_MEMORY got merged in the last week or so when the v4.8 merge window opened.
<rtg> kees, ok, my unstable repo is only at 4.8-rc1
<kees> gotcha
<kees> these should appear when rc2 gets cut
<rtg> kees, as for the perf patch, please start a bug and assign me to it so it doesn't get lost.
<kees> okay, cool
<kees> rtg: opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1612790
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1612790 in linux (Ubuntu) "Provide kernel.perf_event_paranoid sysctl level 3" [Undecided,New]
<rtg> kees, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-08-13
<White_Light> I have been getting SATA errors on boot with the most recent 16.04 kernel. Specifically "WRITE FPDMA QUEUED" errors eventually followed by a hard reset of the sata link.
<White_Light> This problem does not occur on 4.5.7, 4.6.6, or 4.7.0
<White_Light> I have already swapped sata cables, and tried different sata ports - the error persists on the 4.4.0-34-generic kernel
<White_Light> I'm using an asrock z77 z4 motherboard with a Crucial MX300 SSD - the motherboard has the most recent firmware applied as does the SSD
<White_Light> These sata errors only occur at boot, they delay the boot by up to 10 minutes, but after that the SSD performs normally
<JanC> White_Light: I can't help you, but make sure to file a bug report too (if you didn't already)
<White_Light> I was hoping this was a known issue, I have no faith in a bug report resulting in any fix before the HWE comes out in February
<JanC> White_Light: if everybody thinks that, then it will never be a known issue
<JanC> (and the kernel developers would need the info that gets added to a kernel bug to know if it is a known issue anyway)
<White_Light> JanC, important customers and widespread problems would get faster attention and therefore it would be worth reporting
<White_Light> I'm neither important nor am I experiencing a common problem - it will take months to even get acknowledged so I'll just run mainline kernels 
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-08-07
<AceLan> smb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1706833 # do you need me to test on more machines? I've tested on 3 machines with 3 different bt chip
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1706833 in linux (Ubuntu) "atheros bt failed after S3" [Undecided,In progress]
<apw_> AceLan, that fix is pretty generic, i guess we want some testing with and without affected devices (which you may have done)
<AceLan> apw_: got it, will do more test on different machines
<`jpg> Hi, would anyone know when an Ubuntu kernel with fixes from 4.4.78 will ship for Xenial? We are waiting on https://www.spinics.net/lists/netdev/msg442211.html to trickle down as it's a really important fix for heavy Docker/container users.
<ragvri_> Hi. When I try to open Ubuntu, it freezes at a purple screen after the grub menu. However the previous versions are working normally. Problem started after pc shut down while os was installing updates
<ragvri_> http://imgur.com/a/TytSk. This is the screen after booting to advanced options
<ragvri_> Can anybody guide me
<ragvri_> ????
<apw_> ragvri_, well a shutdown mid-updates is a a risky thing indeed
<apw_> ragvri_, i would pick the 4th entry first, in case your newer kernel is only half installed
<apw_> and see if that boots ok
<ragvri_> apw_ yes that's working fine
<ragvri_> I will be back in 10 minutes
<raga> apw_ I am bavk
<raga> apw_ do you know how may I get my latest kernel to work
<magicline> reinstall ?
<sary> ragvri forgot to show this http://imgur.com/a/Ao2dk
<magicline> in /var/log/apt/history.log is a list with the last installed packeges ,  i would suggest to reinstall the packages via apt-get install --reinstall 
<ricotz> klebers, hi, did you made any progress regarding the java/kernel problem ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1699772 ) ? the problem persists with 4.4.0-89-generic ( https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/red/+build/13178350 )
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1699772 in scilab (Ubuntu) "linux-image-4.10.0-24-generic, linux-image-4.8.0-56-generic, linux-image-4.4.0-81-generic, linux-image-3.13.0-121-generic Regression: many user-space apps crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<klebers> ricotz, hi! We were able to reproduce the bug and confirm that the patches we applied didn't fix the issue completely for i386. We are still working on a proper fix for it.
<klebers> ricotz, we have all the patches from upstream regarding this issue, so it also needs to be discussed and fixed upstream
<ricotz> klebers, alright, thanks for investigating this further
<ricotz> klebers, is there a new kernel bug report I can follow?
<klebers> ricotz, you're welcome, thanks for reproducing with out latest kernel update
<klebers> ricotz, not that I'm aware of, at least on the kernel side
<ricotz> ok, please additional information to this existing launchpad bug report if available
<klebers> ricotz, sure
<klebers> ricotz, would you be able to test it with the most recent upstream kernel so we would be sure that we really didn't miss anything to be backported?
<ricotz> klebers, I guess I should be able to after setting some i386 vm
<klebers> ricotz, thanks!
<ricotz> you mean with 4.12.5 / 4.13-rc4?
<klebers> 4.13-rc4 would be better
<ricotz> I see
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-08-08
<sforshee> tseliot: I made a mistake in the 4.12 fixes for nvidia-304, and apparently I neglected to test on i386 (oops). I attached an update patch to bug 1709317.
<ubot5> bug 1709317 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 304.135-0ubuntu3 ADT test failure with linux 4.12.0-10.11" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709317
<tseliot> sforshee: ok, I'll have a look at it, thanks
<tseliot> sforshee: done. Thanks
<sforshee> tseliot: thanks!
<tseliot> np
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-08-10
<btorch> anyone have a working kernel with " RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2108 [Liberator] (rev 05)" on megaraid_sas 
<stgraber> cking: thanks for tracking down the source of the zfs slowdown
<cking> stgraber, well, hopefully the root issue with the poorly performing API internally to getting all the clone data will be improved in further releases
<cking> but ~30% improvement isn't bad for a workaround meanwhile
<apoz> Hi all
<apoz> I'm seeing kernel errors (IPV6 header not found) with some ICMP6 packets with QinQ incapsulation 
<apoz> any clue how shoud I proceed? Should I open a bug?
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-08-11
<mamarley> apw: It looks the the box may have run out of RAM while compiling some of the 4.9.42 mainline images.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-08-13
<mamarley> apw: It looks like the mainline kernel image for 4.12.7 never built.  It has been 10 hours since it was tagged and it still doesn't show up.
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-08-06
<claudiof> Hi all, I have a question about Ubuntu kernel versioning vs mainline.
<claudiof> In my application, I need to look at the output of ftrace, which has seen incompatible changes in mainline version 4.14
<claudiof> Currently I am using version.h LINUX_VERSION_CODE to detect this, but this breaks with Ubuntu kernels
<claudiof> Does anybody have a suggestion on how to properly detect this on Ubuntu?
<apw> claudiof, if the stable kernel version is enough, that is exposed in /proc/version_signature
<claudiof> Hello apw, thanks for this pointer; how do you think I can map that information to the feature?
<apw> claudiof, i thought you were saying that from a real kernel version you can intuit it
<claudiof> yes
<apw> i am saying the raw mainline kernel version is in there, from Makefile
<claudiof> is it the same as the one reported in the Ubuntu kernel header linux/version.h?
<claudiof> I ask because the raw mainline base version on which Ubuntu is based is much older, and the ftrace features (and output) does not seem to correspond with the reported mainline base version
<claudiof> For example on my Ubuntu kernel 4.10.0-38-generic
<claudiof> there is the ftrace trace_marker_raw feature
<claudiof> while the version.h reports a mainline kernel version that does not have the feature
<claudiof> cat /usr/include/linux/version.h #define LINUX_VERSION_CODE 263266
<apw> 4.10?
<claudiof> Yes, Ubuntu version is 4.10
<claudiof> but the LINUX_VERSION_CODE is < 4.10
<claudiof> the feature appears in mainline version 4.10
<claudiof> and changes substantially in behaviour in 4.14
<claudiof> The Ubuntu 4.10.0-38-generic appears to shows the linux mainline 4.10.x behaviour regarding trac_marker_raw
<claudiof> The Ubuntu 4.10.0-38-generic appears to show the linux mainline 4.10.x behaviour regarding trace_marker_raw
<apw> oh you are looking at the linux-libc-dev version on an lts, with a lts backport kernel installed
<apw> that is tue ga kernel base
<apw> the
<claudiof> Sorry I could not understand your suggestion, could you come again?
<claudiof> Hi apw, sorry I had to reboot into the distro kernel to check, were you mentioning before some specific thing I should check instead of version.h to understand which User-visible behaviour I am going to experience with a particular kernel version?
<claudiof> Is  /proc/version_signature the one that counts?
<claudiof> So in my case I have "Ubuntu 4.10.0-38.42~16.04.1-generic 4.10.17" -> which means that the output I get should be similar to upstream version 4.10.17?
<ricotz> claudiof, despite your question, you should check your installation since only 4.4.0-* and 4.15.0-* are still maintained for 16.04/xenial
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe
<claudiof> I'll check that ricotz thanks
<apw> claudiof, right, as ricotz says there is no live 4.10 branches so something is off
<apw> claudiof, but the live kernel version is only available from teh kernel; the clearest there is proc/version_signature; but that is ubuntu specific in form
<claudiof> thank you - Do you think that should be the same as include/linux.h from the linux-libc-dev package? Or should I expect differences there?
<apw> claudiof, the include/linux.h can only match one kernel at best; and indeed should match the GA kernel in theory (iirc)
<apw> claudiof, but as we have at times 3 kernels in an LTS at different versions it can never be accurate en-toto
<apw> claudiof, also if a semantic change is introduced in 4.15.8, it is entirely possible for one kernel on your system to have that
<apw> claudiof, and a second one not, even if they were at the same base versions ... so you can only rely on information
<apw> claudiof, from the actual running kernel to know
<claudiof> good point.. checking version.h says nothing about the kernel that is effectively going to run the app
<apw> if you do an update, you get a new version.h and new kernel on disk, but you arn't running it
<apw> or you could opt to only update the kernel itself, and not the headers package
<apw> and the headers be out of sync the other way
<apw> now, i will admit that out version exposure is a little poor to say the least
<claudiof> thanks apw for your comments, I think I have a slighly better grasp now.. 
<claudiof> I will check the reported version at runtime then
<apw> the equivalent of uname -r would be the best way in a perfect world; except for (mostly stupid now) reasons we do not include the full version
<apw> which i realllllly should fix
<claudiof> hehe that would be good :-)
<claudiof> thanks again for the help
<cascardo> ftrace should be versioned itself
<TJ-> Someone's just reported nvidia drivers failing to build on 4.15.0-29 the Makefile reports missing libelf-dev and I don't see it as a Depends: of any of the nvidia-graphics-drivers packages. Can't find a bug on this but looks like we'd need a report for each nvidia version
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-08-07
<apw> tseliot, ^ didn't we have this before and the fix isn't to do with nvidia packages iirc; i presume we have a missing dep on the kernel
<apw> smb, ^ you might remember also
<apw> or was it that we shouldn't be linking that at all
 * apw idly wonders if that is actaully a backport version, and we have not carried a fix over somewhere
<smb> apw, I don't remember anything like that 
<apw> i suspect we will have to wait on TJ- to work out what series that actually was etc
<tseliot> apw: libelf-dev as a dependency of the nvidia driver? It sounds more a like a missing kernel dependency, as you said
<apw> tseliot, yeah, needs investigating once we know which series that is
<tseliot> right
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-08-10
<uebera||> apw: About my question regarding Livepatch Service support for Ubuntu 18.04.x -- were you able to get feedback? Because I see that the datasheet remains unchanged even after 18.04.1 has been released. People might start to thing that this service has been/is going to be discontinued in the foreseeable future.
<uebera||> [2018-07-20 08:58:32 CEST] <uebera||> Is this the right place to ask whether/when the Canonical Livepatch Service will cover the Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (GA) kernels? https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch (and the datasheet you can download) does not contain any details. (Which is a bit of a pity.)
<uebera||> [2018-07-20 19:05:23 CEST] <apw>      uebera||: my understanding is it does but i will get that confirmed and the data sheet clarified if necessary
<uebera||> [2018-07-20 21:06:24 CEST] <uebera||> apw: Thanks! Could you also please clarify whether it is feasible for 16.04.x users to install a 18.04 GA kernel and enjoy both the benefits of a newer kernel and Livepatch? (This would allow us -- and IMHO a larger user group -- to have the same setup on both older/newer desktops/servers.)
<apw> uebera||, hmmm, i will re-poke
<uebera||> apw: Thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-kernel 2018-08-12
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a problem with this bugfix #1778265. MODULE_SOFTDEP is missing on one of my machines.
<tomreyn> i bet you won't make a lot of progress like this. if something is wrong in ubuntu, file a bug. if something is wrong in your custom built kernel, use an ubuntu kernel instead.
<irgendwer4711> tomreyn: you are still annyoing and still not helpful
<tomreyn> thanks for reassuring me!
<tomreyn> i bet you get a lot of help in general with this approach
<apw> LP: #1778265
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1778265 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bionic update: upstream stable patchset 2018-06-22" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778265
<apw> irgendwer4711, there is little information to go on there, please file a bug with more details, agianst the kernel package
<irgendwer4711> apw: its already filed below
<apw> irgendwer4711, below what
<irgendwer4711> apw: 1778265
<apw> that says three words, which isn't really enough to be going anywhere with
<apw> perhaps paste the output of something which isn't working 
<apw> and put it in its own bug
<apw> as that one is closed and noone is going to notice your updates
<irgendwer4711> apw: there is no output of a missing softdep
<apw> so you would presumably have a failure, such as the thing needing it would not load or something
<irgendwer4711> I could provide kernel config
<apw> when you file the bug, and it gives me the version i can look up the kernel config
<apw> we keep those from all our builds
<irgendwer4711> apw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1786713
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1786713 in linux (Ubuntu) "MODULE_SOFTDEP for crc32c is not working " [Undecided,New]
<irgendwer4711> apw: kernel  4.15.17 is working fine
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-08-05
<TJ-> Is it possible to modify kernel config to support Bug #1838844
<ubot5> bug 1838844 in linux (Ubuntu) ""dm-verity: Invalid number of feature arg" with FEC due to "# CONFIG_DM_VERITY_FEC is not set"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838844
<apw> TJ-, all things are possible with sufficient motivation
<apw> sforshee, ^
<TJ-> apw: pretty please :D
 * TJ- hands out sweets
<tjaalton> lotuspsychje: have you tried 5.0.0-24 from bionic-proposed?
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: no
<tjaalton> and did you check new bios?
<tjaalton> if there is one
<tjaalton> because there have been many dell machines with issues that were fixed by new bios
<tjaalton> which comes with a new video bios
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: didnt test yet no, but i can confirm we have 3 different clevo's now with the flickering, diff bios versions
<tjaalton> any of them with the latest?
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: got one customer comming this afternoon, ill doublecheck
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: and ill try to update mine asap
<tjaalton> try -24 first
<tjaalton> hmm
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: can you tell me the procedure, enable propose in sources?
<tjaalton> yes, and apt update; apt install linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<tjaalton> should pull everything
<tjaalton> necessary, and not everything from proposed :)
<lotuspsychje> installing
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: flickering aswell
<tjaalton> ok
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: so, 4.15 works, 4.18 works, 5.3 latest works, 19.10 5.2 works
<tjaalton> what, now 5.2 works?
<lotuspsychje> i tested a 19.10 live daily
<tjaalton> did you install it?
<lotuspsychje> not yet
<lotuspsychje> but a 19.04 live also flickers so live/real should not matter?
<tjaalton> did you boot it with fastboot=0
<tjaalton> ?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> all iso tests were default
<tjaalton> then it's not the same
<tjaalton> fastboot is papering over it for the initial startup, suspend/resume should show flickering again
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: think im gonna roll back to 4.18 for now, got a mail from my reseller suggesting so and remove 5*
<lotuspsychje> he also doesnt think bios updates will fix this issue
<tjaalton> so it's not worth it to try?
<lotuspsychje> bricking bios will also break the warranty
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: yeah i will try it on my machine, but for customers ill go to 4.18 for now
<lotuspsychje> we know its working there right
<fling> Is it not possible to get a patch easily?
<tjaalton> fling: look at the commits that touch fs/shiftfs.c, and then git format-patch them
<tjaalton> it's not a single patch, nine commits in disco kernel
<fling> tjaalton: do I need git://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-test/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/mainline-crack ?
<fling> tjaalton: how deep should I clone it?
<fling> the tree is HUGE!
<tjaalton> fling: ubuntu kernel
<tjaalton> git://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/disco or such
<fling> I want the patch for 4.19.63 or similar
<tjaalton> then do some work
<fling> So there is no patch for 4.19.63 right?
<fling> What is disco kernel?
<tjaalton> 5.0
<tjaalton> or pull it from cosmic (4.18)
<tjaalton> I don't know what the closest one for 4.19, go search
<apw> fling, better to bite the bullet and clone linus' tree, and use that as a reference for all of our trees when you clone them
<fling> tjaalton: I can use 5.0
<fling> apw: I have no idea how to perform this
<apw> fling, mostly people would clone linus tree (git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git) and then when cloning our trees
<apw> fling, literally say like git clone --reference linux <ubuntu tree>
<apw> so you only once go get the objects in linus' tree and share them
<TJ-> I add all the ubuntu repos as remotes 
<apw> TJ-, also tollerable, i tend to need to work on more than one series at once
<TJ-> apw: I thought that would be case, it's wonderful how flexible git is
<apw> TJ-, right, that in spades
<TJ-> I think I've included most Ubuntu releases, the stable tree, Debian, some nvidia-tegra stuff, raspi, and the entire .git is only 4.1GiB
<apw> TJ-, believeabe, and given that is 5 or 6M commits that is pretty amazing
 * TJ- nods happily
<fling> It takes forever to clone!
<fling> Is not there a faster way?
<TJ-> fling: depends on the remote server load
<apw> fling, the first time, likely yes, one never does it more than once
<fling> Is 5.0 in git://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/disco ?
<fling> Which branch do I need?
<apw> fling, which kernel are you runnig on which series
<fling> apw: I'm running 4.19 on gentoo
<apw> ok now i am confused, why do you want our kernel
<fling> I'm trying to get the shiftfs patch.
<fling> I need one to be able to use shiftfs.
<fling> How to list commits including fs/shiftfs.c ? :P
<apw> fling, then yes there are 9ish patches on the master-next branch of the +git/disco which relate to adding shiftfs
<apw> git log fs/shiftfs.c
<fling> thanks!
<fling> How to figure out which version am I getting the patch for?
<richi235> fling: try git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-disco.git that should be faster
<richi235> for almost every git.launchpad.net repo you can find a kernel.ubuntu.com repo which is a mirror and faster
<richi235> browsable at https://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ 
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-08-06
<ricotz> ppisati, hi, did you upload 5.3.0-3.4 yet?
<LocutusOfBorg> hello ricotz ppisati can I ask to upload the next eoan kernel with a simple and trivial fix?
<LocutusOfBorg> f41828ee10b36644bb2b2bfa9dd1d02f55aa0516
<LocutusOfBorg> this one line change fixes firewalld testsuite
<LocutusOfBorg> because of missing "modprobe nft_redir"
<LocutusOfBorg> I can workaround, in firewalld, but this is a kernel bug, I can open a bug if needed
<ppisati> LocutusOfBorg: open a bug
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm doing it thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> ppisati, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1839154
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1839154 in linux (Ubuntu) "please backport upstream patch to kernel 5.2" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ppisati> LocutusOfBorg: if you already have the fix, why don't you send it to the ml?
<ppisati> LocutusOfBorg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<LocutusOfBorg> ppisati, kernel 5.2 is an eoan only thing... why should I SRU?
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't care about bionic-hwe-edge TBH
<LocutusOfBorg> its an eoan-only thing for now
<LocutusOfBorg> and bionic will have the fix by free
<LocutusOfBorg> *from free
<LocutusOfBorg> if you mean this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelUpdates I can send an email...
<ppisati> LocutusOfBorg: the SRU is process is what we follow to send pretty much any patch to the ml
<ppisati> LocutusOfBorg: lookup any eoan patch on the ml - if it's EOAN-only, you could probably skip the buglink part, but i would still use it, since it gives your patch a link to an LP bug
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> do you know that there isn't a mail list on that page?
<LocutusOfBorg> I found it, but it would be nice to update the wiki
<LocutusOfBorg> I probably did it, please don't shoot if I made any mistake :p
<ppisati> LocutusOfBorg: i don't see your patch - this is the ml you want to send your patch to
<ppisati> LocutusOfBorg: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kernel-team
<ppisati> LocutusOfBorg: e.g. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2019-July/102675.html
<ppisati> LocutusOfBorg: and use a sensible descriptio of the problem, somehing like 'this is a fix, apply it' will make your patch 100% being rejected
<tjaalton> lotuspsychje: any luck with newer bios?
<LocutusOfBorg> ppisati, I wasn't subscribed to the list
<LocutusOfBorg> I resent it
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: updated EC & bios to latest, no dice: https://repo.palkeo.com/clevo-mirror/N7X0WU/ https://imgur.com/a/lKo1n5o
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: another user also filed this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1838979
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1838979 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "[i915] framebuffer console flickers on 5.0.0 kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tjaalton> lotuspsychje: another clevo?
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: yeah seems like it, but not related to my customers dont know this user
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-08-07
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: this just got weirder lol, bug #1838979 says he experiences only in tty now
<ubot5> bug 1838979 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "[i915] framebuffer console flickers on 5.0.0 kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838979
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: maybe i should install unity to test?
<tjaalton> no
<lotuspsychje> ok
<tjaalton> it comes in many variants
<tjaalton> also, you didn't see it in lxde (lubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> correct
<LocutusOfBorg> ppisati, can you please ack/nack the sanity of the email? (if you received it)
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-08-08
<tjaalton> lotuspsychje: which nvme does your machine have?
<tjaalton> ssd
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: its an 860 EVO 250GB sata
<lotuspsychje> samsung
<tjaalton> try nvme_core.default_ps_max_latency_us=0
<lotuspsychje> ok
<tjaalton> with 5.0
<tjaalton> distro
<tjaalton> sata?
<lotuspsychje> its not an nvme one, classic sata
<tjaalton> sorry, not nvme
<tjaalton> right
<lotuspsychje> still try it?
<tjaalton> no, it won't do anything
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<tjaalton> https://www.mail-archive.com/intel-gfx@lists.freedesktop.org/msg145779.html
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: noticed a new bug, but not sure its related to mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1839353
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1839353 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "Login screen and desktop corruption (18.04.2)" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> that's fairly old, but still weird
<tjaalton> radeon
<tjaalton> not related
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: padoka or oibaf ppa drivers wont do much neither i suppose?
<tjaalton> but, another one where 19.04 works fine, backport is busted
<tjaalton> no
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: i also tryed the makelinuxfastagain kernel param, but no dice
<tjaalton> what's that?
<lotuspsychje> noibrs noibpb nopti nospectre_v2 nospectre_v1 l1tf=off nospec_store_bypass_disable no_stf_barrier mds=off mitigations=off 
<lotuspsychje> https://make-linux-fast-again.com/
<tjaalton> aha
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: another weird fact is, i only had 1 call yet from an ubuntu customer updated to 5.0.0.23 yet
<lotuspsychje> and i installed surely alot on bionic hwe
<lotuspsychje> puzzle bug :p
<lotuspsychje> or maybe they didnt update yet..
<tjaalton> apw: can you kick the drm-intel-next/2019-07-31 mainline build now that there's space? it'd be nice to have that for future debugging
<tjaalton> lotuspsychje: apparently the tiniest change to power management can change things, which is why my build of 5.0 worked and distro doesn't
<tjaalton> which is probably why the bisect results were "weird"
<lotuspsychje> i see
<tjaalton> maybe try https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-tip/current/
<lotuspsychje> got this one in my list, is it the same? vmlinuz-5.3.0-994-generic
<tjaalton> this is built daily
<lotuspsychje> ah ok, on it
<tjaalton> which version is yours?
<tjaalton> apt-cache policy linux-image-5.3.0-994-generic
<lotuspsychje> not a daily for sure
<tjaalton> "994" is drm-tip
<tjaalton> that part doesn't change
<lotuspsychje> hmm, installed: none
<tjaalton> 997 is drm-intel-next
<tjaalton> ok, removed already
<lotuspsychje> lemme try your daily holdon
<lotuspsychje> tjaalton: yeah, thats working Linux Rootbox 5.3.0-994-generic #201908072204 SMP Thu Aug 8 02:09:23 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tjaalton> ok
<fling> I got the linus tree!
<fling> What kernel versions include shiftfs patch?
<sforshee> fling: only ubuntu kernels have shiftfs currently
<fling> But what versions?
<fling> I'm trying to extract the shiftfs patch :P
<sforshee> 19.04 onward, so 5.0+
<fling> ok
<fling> So how would I clone the repo containing 5.1 properly?
<sforshee> we don't have a tree that we currently maintain with 5.1, for 5.2 you can use https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/eoan
<sforshee> or for 5.0: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/disco
<fling> hmmm
<fling> zfs does not work with 5.2 yet
<fling> and no 5.0 sources in portage anymore :P
<fling> Can still use 5.0…
<sforshee> the patches from either ought to work fine with 5.1 too, I don't recall any updates being needed between those versions
<fling> are 5.0 and 5.2 shiftfs the same?
<fling> I should probably compare
<sforshee> I'm fairly sure they are the same
<fling> sforshee: can't figure out how to glue commits together to form a single patch
<sforshee> fling: if you apply the whole set you can then use 'git rebase -i' and squash them into one
<cjwatson> Or if you're just trying to inspect a series in bulk then you can use "git diff" from the start to the end of the series
<amitk>  /quit
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-08-09
<fling> sforshee: https://bpaste.net/show/Z4zl
<fling> sforshee: the first commit is a bit different
<fling> should not I wolly?
<fling> worry ;P
<fling> ㅅㅅ
<fling>  * User patches applied.
<fling> Used ones from eoan
<fling> Are they for 5.2?
<fling> Applied them to 5.1 without issues.
<fling> Does shiftfs work with zfs?
<sixwheeledbeast> Hi, i have an issue with a couple of older laptops that hang on shutdown since upgrade from 16.04LTS to 18.04LTS. Using ukuu I seem to have pinned the issue down to something that changes between 4.6.2 and 4.6.3. Anything 4.6.3=> hangs on shutdown at "Target Poweroff". Any ideas?
<apw> sixwheeledbeast: nothing known, do file a bug and report the number here
<sixwheeledbeast> How do I go about that? I am assuming it's something ACPI related but maybe I am wrong.
<apw> ubuntu-bug linux
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-08-10
<Kon-> Hi, I just noticed a 40% drop in performance between Bionic's 4.18 and 5.0 kernels in Mesa's RADV. Does the 5.0 kernel have all the same patches? How can I troubleshoot this?
<sixwheeledbeast> Having trouble reporting my issue with ubuntu-bug linux "Problem in linux-image-4.15.0-55-generic"
<sixwheeledbeast> Sorry I forgot i updated to disco
<sixwheeledbeast> bug #1839707
<ubot5> bug 1839707 in linux (Ubuntu) "System does not shutdown since upgrade from 16.04LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1839707
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: in case it is related there were systemd bugs causing that which took some time to be solved; not sure if your system is affected by that because I cannot recall now whether those patches reached 18.04 so far
<sixwheeledbeast> Ok I may try a devuan live image to rule that out when I get a minute.
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: According to your bug report detail, the first sentence is wrong. It says upgrade was to 18.04 LTS but the detail shows "UpgradeStatus: Upgraded to disco on 2019-07-31 (9 days ago)" 
<sixwheeledbeast> Also I tried poweroff -f which causes the system to freeze, see my comments re 16.04 > 18.04 > 19.04
<TJ-> Because you seem to be suffering a kernel version regression I'd recommend altering the bug title to something like "System does not shutdown with any kernel >= v4.6.3" 
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: I'd also suggest trying this workaround for some ACPI issues that may be responsible:  https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<sixwheeledbeast> My plan was to stick to LTS released but will having issues I have tried many things to resolve. This includes many combinations of kernel flags including osi noapic nolapic etc 
<sixwheeledbeast> Above link was mentioned in #ubuntu-mate, I tried that last weekend
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: you should mention that in your report, that acpi_osi workarounds didn't help
<sixwheeledbeast> ok
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: a major test you can do to find out if it is kernel/hardware rather than systemd/userspace, is - when the hang occurs - try the magic sysreq hotkeys the kernel listens for.  Press and hold Alt+SysRq , release SysRq, then in turn press R E I U S B - at this point the system should reboot.
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: those keys are the Magic SysRq commands, some of which may be disabled but the effect is to kill remaining tasks, sync RAM buffers to disk, and reboot
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: if that works then it is highly likely the issue is due to some unit dependency issue in systemd
<sixwheeledbeast> how I miss upstart ...
<Kon-> What's the proper place to report regressions with the Bionic kernel? tbh Launchpad's layout is a little confusing
<TJ-> !bug | Kon-: report against package 'linux' 
<ubot5> Kon-: report against package 'linux': If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Kon-> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Kon-: also describe wich kernels you tested in your description ok
<sixwheeledbeast> Kon-: Have you tried mainline 5.2?
<sixwheeledbeast> REIUSB doesn't nothing at this point BTW
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: there are quite a few shutdown related bugs in systemd, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/?field.searchtext=shutdown&search=Search
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: is magic sysrq doesn't cause a reboot that suggests an ACPI issue 
<TJ-> s/is/if/ grr
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: there are 88 commits v4.6.2..v4.6.3 of which many are not applicable to the x86_64 architecture and several are ALSA which would be highly unlikely to be a cause so it should be relatively easy to bisect to find the problem
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: I have it down to 54 possibles now
<sixwheeledbeast> :)
<TJ-> now 49 but many are network-related and unlikely to be used by the hardware listed in your bug report
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: this is what I have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZSXQWhyGnx/
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: Am I correct in deducing you've got a RAID mirror there?
<sixwheeledbeast> not that know of
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: hmmm, i wonder why dm_mirror module was loaded then
<sixwheeledbeast> it's a laptop with one spinning disk
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: That's what I thought but that doesn't preclude using such things even on a single disk :)
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: I asked because there are some known issues with some fake-RAID configs
<sixwheeledbeast> ok
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: does this happen immediately? As in, boot and shutdown without a user log-in, and/or boot, user-login, immediate shutdown (without running applications) 
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: I'm trying to deduce if some applications could trigger some state that causes this
<lotuspsychje> TJ- sixwheeledbeast there's a 2007 bios update for his machine so it seems, maybe worth a shot? https://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukbsdt1/product-support/product/inspiron-1501/drivers
<sixwheeledbeast> all of the above I will just confirm the first it's a little while since i tried
<lotuspsychje> DMI: Dell Inc. Inspiron 1501 /0UW744, BIOS 2.6.1     08/23/2006
<sixwheeledbeast> Locutusofborg: I have tried that on the other laptop with the same issue, its only installable with a bootable Vista installation
<sixwheeledbeast> oop sorry wrong highlight
<sixwheeledbeast> lotuspsychje: ^
<lotuspsychje> sixwheeledbeast: just trying to widen your options
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: one thing I've noticed that is suspicious is there is no ALSA sound device detected but there is one in in the lspci list "00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]" - that is worth following up  
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: "snd_hda_intel" has an alias for that device [1002:4383] but didn't load
<sixwheeledbeast> Confirmed that shutting down before log in is the same as both booting and shutting down and booting using a browser and shutting down
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: right, that's good, rules out a lot of possibilities
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: Could you test a <= 4.6.2 kernel and check if the sound device is correctly handled? Specifically that snd_hda_intel and related modules are loaded with "lsmod | grep snd_hda"
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: if it is loaded we likely have a candidate for the problem
<sixwheeledbeast> BTW 5.0 runs like bag of spanners on this machine high system load and errors in dmesg, much more stable with 4.15 or even 5.2 mainline. I had to use that for apport to work tho.
<sixwheeledbeast> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2pSqmfPPKB/
<sixwheeledbeast> Will boot 4.6.2 if required?
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: now I'm confused, that's got it loaded in 4.15 but it was missing in 5.0.0-21 - so maybe it can be discounted as the cause
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: when you've tested all these kernel versions was that with the same userspace release (18.04 LTS) ?
<sixwheeledbeast> TJ- yes, as i say 5.0 was pretty unstable OOTB from installing disco. All current testing is with disco using kernels from ukuu
<sixwheeledbeast> Only since trying disco have I gone down the route of testing kernels, I used the standard ubuntu shipped versions in ubuntu releases before that
<sixwheeledbeast> Thats where I found that => 4.6.3 started the issue as I knew 4.4 was fine on xenial 16.04LTS
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: I can't find any 'smoking gun' commits that'd be obvious causes
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: you could try disabling the GUI and adding verbose (systemd) logging in the hopes something useful is left on the console when it hangs
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: that'd be "sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target" and either via /etc/default/grub's GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX or manually adding to kernel command-line at boot-time at the GRUB boot menu, "debug" and removing any "quiet splash". When booting to a console (no GUI) use "systemctl poweroff" or "systemctl reboot" 
<sixwheeledbeast> quiet splash has been off since i started with an issue
<sixwheeledbeast> TJ-: To completely rule out systemd I have just tried a devuan ascii live image which is 4.9. This also freezes at shutdown
<sixwheeledbeast> "[info] Will now Halt." "ACPI: Preparing to enter system sleep state S5" 
<TJ-> S5 !?
<TJ-> hmmm, so there is something in the ACPI implementation in the PC's BIOS *or* some setting in BIOS setup that is causing this. Easiest is to check for any possible setup options you can change
<sixwheeledbeast> There is nothing BIOS is minimal. 
<TJ-> right, most Dells are that way. Have you tested with and without AC power? Sometimes that can cause differences
<sixwheeledbeast> without AC on shutdown yes its the same
<TJ-> Must be a bug in the PC's BIOS ACPI... as the kernel progresses it tightens its implementation of the ACPI specifications and we do often see this causing failures on systems where previously it'd boot, but I didn't see anything obvious in the 4.6.2..4.6.3 commits thatd cause that
<sixwheeledbeast> PhoenixBios Quickboot and switching USBs off is about all the "advanced" options
<TJ-> :) my Dells have quite a few more options than that. I guess you'll have checked for a more recent BIOS ?
<sixwheeledbeast> As above there it one version later you need a working Vista install to install and it didnt help on the other machine with the same issue
<TJ-> OK, so I guess the ACPI errors in the dmesg are the obvious things to focus on. Can you check if you get the same exact ACPI errors in the 4.6.2 and 4.6.3 boots? if so that sort-of rules out the avenue too
<sixwheeledbeast> The same ACPI message I had shutting down devuan?
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: no, those ACPI errors in the dmesg
<sixwheeledbeast> TJ- there is a diff let me pastebin 
<TJ-> starting at [    0.393217] ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND 
<sixwheeledbeast> ACPI: bus type USB registered 
<sixwheeledbeast> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gmnb4FcXn5
<sixwheeledbeast> line 147
<sixwheeledbeast> actually its the same just a different order now looking at it
<TJ-> sixwheeledbeast: the issue could be related to https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199349
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 199349 in Power-Off "System hangs on shutdown/reboot with newer kernel - Toshiba Satellite A210 (AMD Turion X2, ATI Radeon HD2600)" [High,New]
<sixwheeledbeast> Look very similar
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-08-11
<Kow> Does Ubuntu currently use every upstream debian patch [in the official ubuntu kernel builds], or selective? If the latter, is there documentation on explictly which patches are being pulled? Thanks!
<TJ-> Kow: as far as I'm aware Ubuntu kernel patches always come from mainline/stable, not Debian
#ubuntu-kernel 2020-08-04
<kryptoem> Hi everyone :) glad to hear the improvements around 5.8
<luna_> Any way to test the 5.8 kernel in Ubuntu yet? 
<tjaalton> mainline builds as usual
<luna_> tjaalton: ah any idea when the update pos up in the 20.10 Daily images?
<luna_>  / updates
<tjaalton> it's in proposed
<luna_> tjaalton: ah alright cool :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2020-08-07
<darkspadez> Anyone have an idea of why I get `Could not open /builds/kernel-mainline/debian/linux-modules-5.7.11-050711-generic/lib/modules/5.7.11-050711-generic/modules.alias at debian/tests-build/check-aliases line 10.` when running `CC="ccache gcc" fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic` for Ubuntu Mainline 5.7.11 ?
<darkspadez> `modules.alias` does not exist so I know that is the issue but I am unsure as to why it doesn't. Any help or guidance would be much appreciated. 
